# Indian RAW's Kulbhushan S Jadhav sentenced to death for espionage & sabotage against Pakistan



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
43


----------



## Khan_21

https://www.dawn.com/news/1326109/indian-spy-kulbhushan-jadhav-sentenced-to-death-ispr

Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav has been given the death sentence, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said Monday.

The story broke 2 minutes ago so we would be having the details later .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mutakalim

ISPR has announced death sentence for Indian Agent Kulbashan Yadev.  (Pakistani Media)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan sentences Indian spy Kulbushan Yadav to death*
By News Desk
Published: April 10, 2017
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




Video shows Kulbhushan Yadav, a serving Indian Navy officer who is suspected of being an Indian spy, during a press conference in Islamabad on March 29, 2016. PHOTO: AFP

Pakistan on Monday sentenced Indian spy Kalbushan Yadav to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mrc

Fantastic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav sentenced to death: ISPR*
DAWN.COMPUBLISHED 6 MINUTES AGO
 0 COMMENTS
 PRINT
Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav has been given the death sentence, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Monday.

Jadhav was arrested on March 3, 2016 through a counter-intelligence operation in Balochistan's Mashkel area for his involvement in espionage and sabotage activities against Pakistan, the ISPR said.

"The spy was tried through Field General Court Martial (FGCM) under the Pakistan Army Act (PAA) and awarded the death sentence. Today Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa confirmed his death sentence awarded by FGCM," the ISPR said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nadeemkhan110

Indian RAW agent Kalbushan awarded death sentence through FGCM by Pakistan Army for espionage and sabotage activities against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 389936



Okay now hang him in next 48 hours and release the video

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SBD-3

Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav has been given the death sentence, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Monday.

Jadhav was arrested on March 3, 2016 through a counter-intelligence operation in Balochistan's Mashkel area for his involvement in espionage and sabotage activities against Pakistan, the ISPR said.

Jadhav's 'confessional statement'.


"The spy was tried through Field General Court Martial (FGCM) under the Pakistan Army Act (PAA) and awarded the death sentence. Today Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa confirmed his death sentence awarded by FGCM," the ISPR said.

Jadhav was tried by the FGCM under Section 59 of the PAA and Section 3 of the official Secret Act of 1923, the statement said.

Jadhav confessed before a magistrate and court that he was tasked by Indian spy agency Research and Analysis wing to plan, coordinate and organise espionage and sabotage activities seeking to destabilise and wage war against Pakistan through impeding the efforts of law enforcement agencies for the restoration of peace in Balochistan and Karachi, the ISPR said.

The accused had been provided with a defending officer as per legal provisions, the ISPR said.
https://www.dawn.com/news/1326109/pakistan-military-sentences-indian-spy-kulbhushan-jadhav-to-death
https://tribune.com.pk/story/1379765/pakistan-sentences-indian-spy-kulbushan-yadav-death/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

Great, Army should implement the decision as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

The sentence will be carried at the planned time.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## NomanAli89

Hang him publically 

btw another instance where Pakistan gave a middle finger to Indian dominance ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PWFI

Good, now hunt few "hannuman army' generals as well, need to send them a strong message

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Perfect reply for raw kidnapping. Now let's go get another cockroach and teach these vermin what it's like to play games

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

Good step. Clear message to Indian RAW that, your sent militants and handlers won't be spared.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Nothing suspect about the timing!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Tshering22

Roybot said:


> Nothing suspect about the timing!



Why so?

If he is indeed our naval intelligence officer, he served the country with his head held high. It is a shame that we couldn't extract him out through backdoor dealings. 

I really hope the GOI can take care of his family when he has sacrificed his life.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Salza

Tshering22 said:


> Why so?
> 
> If he is indeed our naval intelligence officer, he served the country with his head held high. It is a shame that we couldn't extract him out through backdoor dealings.
> 
> I really hope the GOI can take care of his family when he has sacrificed his life.



Most likely his hanging will be put on hold but he will be spending a very long time in the jail here.


----------



## Yaseen1

cut his head with sword


----------



## Theparadox

Actually liking where its going though we already knew thats going to happen sooner or later. You served your country well sir hoping for your public execution though, in my opinion he is already dead & killed by pakistan.


----------



## a.kumar

Good , No Bargaining Chip left now for ISI


----------



## nadeemkhan110

Śakra said:


> Innocent guy getting executed.This isn't the first time pakistan has done this. RIP


So you are in a love with a criminal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Shouldn't be executed. He should be kept as a war trophy for the rest of his life.


----------



## Snakebite

I don't why but my gut feeling is that this is just for public consumption. He will be used by Pakistan as leverage against India in some back door diplomacy hidden from general public.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Good but they shouldn't hang him instead keep him in jail with other inmates he will get his punishment daily. #ifykwim 
@RealNapster @Mentee @Hell hound @django @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tshering22

Salman Zahidi said:


> Most likely his hanging will be put on hold but he will be spending a very long time in the jail here.


----------



## Salza

Śakra said:


> Innocent guy getting executed.This isn't the first time pakistan has done this. RIP



Yawns innocent really. Well Modi should declare Param Vir Chakra for him today than.


----------



## Kompromat

This is an honorable way to die, despite the nature of his activities against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> Good but they shouldn't hang him instead keep him in jail with other inmates he will get his punishment daily. #ifykwim
> @RealNapster @Mentee @Hell hound @django @Zibago


He should not be hanged should be sent to a dark cell in Sibii jail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> He should not be hanged should be sent to a dark cell in Sibii jail


Exactly this is just an easy way out for him.


----------



## Kompromat

He is alive, well and has not been tortured at all. He being an intelligence officer was most likely prepared for such a scenario. He cooperated with the Pakistani authorities and gave them information required. He understands the rules of the game.



patman said:


> in other words he was tortured to death

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## egodoc222

Salman Zahidi said:


> Yawns innocent really. Well Modi should declare Param Vir Chakra for him today than.


You can yawn...when we reciprocate!!


----------



## Salza

egodoc222 said:


> You can yawn...when we reciprocate!!



yes by kidnapping innocent man during job interview ? your conspiracy hatched even before going public just like in the case of those pseudo sur-gi-cal strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## NomanAli89

Tshering22 said:


> Why so?
> 
> If he is indeed our naval intelligence officer, he served the country with his head held high. It is a shame that we couldn't extract him out through backdoor dealings.
> 
> I really hope the GOI can take care of his family when he has sacrificed his life.



How about another surgical strike? Ahem Ahem !!! I mean a bollywood movie where a MUSLIM hero is used against Pakistan to get Yaduv out of here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

He is not an ISI officer, he retired from the Army in 2013 and from the ISI in 2006. We have evidence that he was abducted from Nepal. His passport is real, ID is real and he was flew through the immigration departments of 3 countries. If you think that India can abduct and hang him in 'retaliation', it will give Pakistan the license to shoot down any Indian citizens we find in Afghanistan. Be careful what you wish for.



Sneaker said:


> Seals the fate of Pakistani ISI officer arrested recently for sabotaging rails..

Reactions: Like Like:
37


----------



## Mrc

Salman Zahidi said:


> Most likely his hanging will be put on hold but he will be spending a very long time in the jail here.




I think he will b hanged soon... its field court martial and army chief has signed it off...

I dont think president has power to stop this one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patman

Horus said:


> He is alive, well and has not been tortured at all. He being an intelligence officer was most likely prepared for such a scenario. He cooperated with the Pakistani authorities and gave them information required. He understands the rules of the game.


we will know the truth when we get the body


----------



## Morpheus

Hang his body near the eastern boarder.


----------



## The Eagle

egodoc222 said:


> Wow...heights of human rights abuse...this is a grave mistake on the part of isi...!



I wish you understand the human rights at the time when this guy was actually executing terrorist attacks in Pakistan whereby many innocent died. In such cases, International forums/Human Rights knows what espionage ends with, everyone is well aware about his fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## WarFariX

Like i suggested before in your thread  @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patman

Legion V.2 said:


> Why this innocent guy caught inside Pakistan and happens to be serving Indian Naval Officer?
> 
> So innocent ! a confessed terrorist should be hanged publicly and body thrown into sea.


here is a question , why is his only ship missing from the dockyard. why would he go into Pakistan with a Iranian passport, its clear as daylight that he was kidnapped from international water. i'm guessing he got too close and the Pakistani navy caught him on petrol


----------



## nadeemkhan110

egodoc222 said:


> Wow...heights of human rights abuse...this is a grave mistake on the part of isi...!



*Indian spy Kulbhushan Yadav confessional statement*

“My name is Commander Kulbhushan Yadav and I am the serving officer of Indian Navy. I am from the cadre of engineering department of Indian Navy and my cover name was Hussein Mubarik Patel, which I had taken for doing some intelligence gathering for Indian agencies.

“I joined the National Defence Academy in 1987 and subsequently joined Indian Navy in Jan 1991 and subsequently served for the Indian Navy till around December 2001 when the Parliament attack occurred and that is when I started contributing my services towards gathering of information and intelligence within India.

“I live in the city of Mumbai in India. I am still the serving officer in the Indian Navy and will be due for retirement by 2022 as a commissioned officer in Indian Navy after having completed 14 years of service by 2002.

“I commenced intelligence operation in 2003 and established a small business in Chabahar in Iran as I was able to achieve undetected existence and visits to Karachi in 2003 and 2004 and having done some basic assignments within India for RAW.

“I was picked up by RAW in 2013 end. Ever since I have been directing various activities in Balochistan and Karachi at the behest of RAW and deteriorating law and order situation in Karachi, I was basically the man for Mr Ani Kumar Gupta who is the joint secretary of RAW and his contacts in Pakistan, especially in Balochistan Student Organisation.

“My purpose was to hold meetings with Baloch insurgents and carry out activities with their collaboration.

“These activities have been of criminal nature, leading to killing of or maiming of Pakistani citizens.

“I realise during this process that RAW is involved in some activities related to the Baloch liberation movement within Pakistan and the region around it.

“There are finances which are fed into the Baloch movement through various contacts or various ways and means into the Baloch liberation (movement) and various activities of the Baloch liberation and RAW handlers go towards activities which are criminal, which are anti-national, which can lead to maiming or killing of people within Pakistan and mostly these activities were centred around of what I have knowledge is of ports of Gwadar, Pasni Jewani and various other installations, which are around the coast damaging various other installations, which are in Balochistan.

“So the activity seems to be revolving and trying to create a criminal sort of mindset within the Baloch liberation which leads to instability within Pakistan. In my pursuit towards achieving the set targets by my handlers in RAW, I was trying to cross over into Pakistan from the Saravan border in Iran on March 3, 2016, and was apprehended by Pakistani authorities while on the Pakistani side and the main aim of this crossing over into Pakistan was to hold (a) meeting with Baloch separatists in Balochistan for carrying out various activities, which they were supposed to undertake and carrying backwards the messages which had to deliver to Indian agencies.

“The main issues regarding this were that they were planning to conduct some operations within the next immediate (near) future so that was to be discussed mainly and that was the main aim of trying to coming into Pakistan.

“So that moment I realised that my intelligence operations have been compromised on my being detained in Pakistan, I revealed that I am an Indian naval officer, and it is on mentioning that I am Indian naval officer, the total perception of the establishment of the Pakistani side changed and they treated me very honourably and they did utmost respect and due regards and have handled me subsequently on a more professional and proper courteous way and they have handled me in a way that befits that of an officer and once I realised that I have been compromised in my process of intelligence operations, I decided to just end the mess I have landed myself in and just wanted to subsequently move on and cooperate with the authorities in removing complications which I have landed myself and my family members into, and whatever I am stating just now, it is the truth and it is not under any duress or pressure. I am doing it totally out of my own desire to mention and come clean out of this entire process which I have gone through last 14 years.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Horus said:


> He is not an ISI officer, he retired from the Army in 2013 and from the ISI in 2006. We have evidence that he was abducted from Nepal. His passport is real, ID is real and he was flew through the immigration departments of 3 countries. If you think that India can abduct and hang him in 'retaliation', it will give Pakistan the license to shoot down any Indian citizens we find in Afghanistan. Be careful what you wish for.


And kulbushan was a retired navy officer!!
We'll weed out and execute all isi operatives! You have set a precedent...we'll finish it!


----------



## egodoc222

The Eagle said:


> I wish you understand the human rights at the time when this guy was actually executing terrorist attacks in Pakistan whereby many innocent died. In such cases, International forums/Human Rights knows what espionage ends with, everyone is well aware about his fate.


What is the proof? Video evidence provided was doctored! Why didn't Pakistan diplomatically engage Indian establishment on this matter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Wait for asma jahangir to file review petition in supreme court

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

Rot in hell jhadav for killing so many innocent people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 389936


Good.. finally Pakistan does not have that needle to Poke India anymore... You caught a spy.. you killed a spy.. game over.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

egodoc222 said:


> And kulbushan was a retired navy officer!!
> We'll weed out and execute all isi operatives! You have set a precedent...we'll finish it!



Why a retired Indian Naval Officer requires a passport with Muslim name on it? Ok, so the passport was fake, but why he got his visa on the same name from Iran?

By the way, Iran confirmed the visa details with Pakistan, he used the same passport to get the visa with a Muslim name..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## khail007

Very confident move on the part of state, strong message in particular to India and in general to others, who are involved in terrorism and subversive activities in Pakistan or operating intelligence networks in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

egodoc222 said:


> And kulbushan was a retired navy officer!!
> We'll weed out and execute all isi operatives! You have set a precedent...we'll finish it!



DGs of R&AW behind keyboards can execute everyone, without any doubt but how about if ever had a chance, put a question before a professional regarding rules of the game as well as who's operatives are most vulnerable at the moment, hint the bazaar in Afghanistan. 




egodoc222 said:


> What is the proof? Video evidence provided was doctored! Why didn't Pakistan diplomatically engage Indian establishment on this matter?



See, this is the reason that people who don't know the rules of such matters, must not comment. The proof is only worth considering for those who are aware and professional in matters and the rest is all a dish for civilian consumption. His handlers are well aware what really happened out there and also, such people are in knowledge of fate one caught. Why should we engage though we caught an Indian Spy, message sent as "we got your monkey" now it was up-to Indian Establishment to engage Pakistan if wanted to save him but in this case, clearly as India could but didn't hence, India is responsible for all this firstly by sending him in and then left him on his own while playing a bluff against Pakistan through different misleading and so-called campaigns in the name of international fake friends so Pakistan will step-back yet the guy is going to be executed. I see, GoI senses coming back that Pakistan wasn't bluffing w.r.t. his execution. Rest about the same line of him being innocent, fake abduction and what not, are the reasons that Indian Public believed as such and GoI did nothing yet Kulbashan is going to be executed. For a saner mind, it can be seen who is responsible for his end like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Congratulation finally state showed its presence. Politicians cant do $hit about if State decided to initiate.
Dead body sudnt go to india till indian Gov accepted that he was a spy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

The Sandman said:


> Good but they shouldn't hang him instead keep him in jail with other inmates he will get his punishment daily. #ifykwim
> @RealNapster @Mentee @Hell hound @django @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Theparadox

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Good.. finally Pakistan does not have that needle to Poke India anymore... You caught a spy.. you killed a spy.. game over.


game will on after execution, looking forward to it. A soldier is better off shaheed rather spending rest of the life on enemy lands.


----------



## PakSword

patman said:


> here is a question



You asked so many questions. Here are the answers.



patman said:


> why is his only ship missing from the dockyard.



Ask Iran where is the ship.



patman said:


> why would he go into Pakistan with a Iranian passport



Not Iranian passport, he was on Indian passport with Iranian visa. Both passport and visa had the same fake Muslim name on them.



patman said:


> its clear as daylight that he was kidnapped from international water.



If he got his visa on a fake passport, we can't trust any other story about him.. 



patman said:


> i'm guessing he got too close and the Pakistani navy caught him on petrol



Guesses? Come on..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PatriotLover

Legion V.2 said:


> He was sentenced by Army and before anything happen he would be sent to gallows but my sixth sense is telling me army announce his sentenced to bargain India with Kidnapped Colonel.
> Now India would act horridly to make his return safe for swap of kidnapped retire officer,
> Kulbushan is worthless now his cover was blown even his entire network destroyed and may have face serious debriefing in case of his release, Bro his life is more painful than his death.



I have thought this too. The execution was announced to quickly swap our Col. before Indians can torture him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon26

Sensible decision. This case mirrors the incident of Kashmir Singh. After many years of claiming his innocence by successive Indian governments, upon his release he finally bragged about his assignment as a spy in Pakistan. India will most likely celebrate Kalbushan Yadav as a great hero once he's executed.

I hope Pakistan ultimately releases an official book or documentary on his capture. No doubt one of the greatest busts in modern intelligence anywhere in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Mentee said:


>


What? don't tell me you didn't got it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

The Sandman said:


> What? don't tell me you didn't got it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Mentee said:


>


Ah come on he deserve it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## egodoc222

The Eagle said:


> DGs of R&AW behind keyboards can execute everyone, without any doubt but how about if ever had a chance, put a question before a professional regarding rules of the game as well as who's operatives are most vulnerable at the moment, hint the bazaar in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is the reason that people who don't know the rules of such matters, must not comment. The proof is only worth considering for those who are aware and professional in matters and the rest is all a dish for civilian consumption. His handlers are well aware what really happened out there and also, such people are in knowledge of fate one caught. Why should we engage though we caught an Indian Spy, message sent as "we got your monkey" now it was up-to Indian Establishment to engage Pakistan if wanted to save him but in this case, clearly as India could but didn't hence, India is responsible for all this firstly by sending him in and then left him on his own while playing a bluff against Pakistan through different misleading and so-called campaigns in the name of international fake friends so Pakistan will step-back yet the guy is going to be executed. I see, GoI senses coming back that Pakistan wasn't bluffing w.r.t. his execution. Rest about the same line of him being innocent, fake abduction and what not, are the reasons that Indian Public believed as such and GoI did nothing yet Kulbashan is going to be executed. For a saner mind, it can be seen who is responsible for his end like this.


Firstly with all due respect you overestimate and exaggerate ISI influence in Afghanistan.
Secondly assuming he is a raw operative just because he is an ex military officer will give India chance to do the same!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patman

Legion V.2 said:


> OOh yeah he is on official duty with Iranian fake passport.
> He is as innocent as Hitler.


i'm a pretty open minded guy , but you are fooling yourself if you think a agent of 11 years exp ,who is missing his only ship used a Iranian passport to get-into Pakistan , if he was planning to infiltrate he would have used a Pakistani identity, the entire idea of a "master mind" travailing deep into enemy territory is ridiculous. ships don't grow wings and disappear.


----------



## PakSword

The Sandman said:


> Ah come on he deserve it



Had court decided to put him in Jail in Darra Adam Khail, he would have peed in his pants right there..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

The Sandman said:


> Good but they shouldn't hang him instead keep him in jail with other inmates he will get his punishment daily. #ifykwim
> @RealNapster @Mentee @Hell hound @django @Zibago


I can see your line of reasoning, but spies should be executed PERIOD........also he is not a common criminal, but a professional carrying out subversive activities for his nations national interest. I suppose some professional courtesy should be given to this individual.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Good.. finally Pakistan does not have that needle to Poke India anymore... You caught a spy.. you killed a spy.. game over.



 so this monkey is a needle. we let your kid soldier go along with your fishermen every month its india whos feeling the embrassment finally. 
kulboshan sud be hanged in Public.


----------



## PakSword

egodoc222 said:


> Firstly with all due respect you overestimate and exaggerate ISI influence in Afghanistan.
> Secondly assuming he is a raw operative just because he is an ex military officer will give India chance to the same!!



Bhayya.. Mujhay naam ka locha samjha do.. aaj tak jis Indian se bhi sawal kia, koi jawab nahi mila..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 389936


About time!


----------



## egodoc222

PatriotLover said:


> I have thought this too. The execution was announced to quickly swap our Col. before Indians can torture him.


Lol...you think it'll work...go ahead and execute him and see what happens...all bets will be off this time!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

@BANGLAR BIR @asad71 @Doyalbaba


----------



## egodoc222

PakSword said:


> Bhayya.. Mujhay naam ka locha samjha do.. aaj tak jis Indian se bhi sawal kia, koi jawab nahi mila..


I'm not good a Hindi...talk in English!


----------



## PakSword

Our retired colonel's case is perfectly set for International court.. The decision had to be announced today.. Actually, Indians also knew that today is the decision and they kidnapped the retired colonel to use him as a bargaining chip.

No respite from Pakistan though.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mentee

The Sandman said:


> Ah come on he deserve it


sandy yeh kaha'n nikal paray Bhai


----------



## Roybot

Horus said:


> He is not an ISI officer, he retired from the Army in 2013 and from the ISI in 2006. We have evidence that he was abducted from Nepal. His passport is real, ID is real and he was flew through the immigration departments of 3 countries. If you think that India can abduct and hang him in 'retaliation', it will give Pakistan the license to shoot down any Indian citizens we find in Afghanistan. Be careful what you wish for.



Col. Zahir worked as an ISI officer till 2009, not 2006. He was the sub sector commander ISI Sukkur, from August 2008- September 2009. You do not know whether he was captured from Nepal or from India. A "retired" ISI Colonel coming for a job interview to a small town in Nepal, 5 KM from the Indian border, makes sense!

Pakistan already targets Indian assets and infrastructure in Afghanistan as much as it can so nothing new here.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## padamchen

Too much blood lust on display here by normal guys who are probably sitting in AC offices of their MNCs while chortling with glee.

What are you going to get by hanging one man? 

Its really sick this tit for tat killing of people. Human lives.

I saw a photo of a poor woman holding her child in the newspaper today. The woman had bad teeth, coz she was obviously too poor to have ever gotten dental care. The child was thin, unkempt typically multi hued brown hair that is the sign of malnutrition, and eyes wide with general hardship in his young life and probably chronic hunger.

I saw that photo and I wondered about our countries and what we are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Mentee said:


> sandy yeh kaha'n nikal paray Bhai


Why you want an easy way out for this cockroach who was involved in creating unrest in Balochistan targeting our security forces and development projects imo this punishment is nothing for the crimes he perpetrated or was involved in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NALANDA

The day he gets executed is the night the Kingpin of Indian Railway Derailment gets executed.


----------



## Super Falcon

Hope this is in 70 years first time any agent of raw has been punished in past we released them hope it would be done public aly


----------



## scionoftheindus

NomanAli89 said:


> Hang him publically
> 
> btw another instance where Pakistan gave a middle finger to Indian dominance ....


Zara Sabar karo Bhai...Mark my words.if Pakistan carries out the death sentence ,I will quit the PDF..Will you do the same if pakistan doesn't do it within the next 6 months?


----------



## Mentee

PakSword said:


> Bhayya.. Mujhay naam ka locha samjha do.. aaj tak jis Indian se bhi sawal kia, koi jawab nahi mila..


abhi nam bolay to sb log kalti kha lyy Hain. Apun ko pta or yeh sb chokra log jaanty k kulbhoshan yadav circuit gang kA londa Hain.-------- jaanty sb Hain pr btaati koi nae

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Mentee said:


> abhi nam bolay to sb log kalti kha lyy Hain. Apun ko pta or yeh sb chokra log jaanty k kulbhoshan yadav circuit gang kA londa Hain.-------- jaanty sb Hain pr btaati koi nae



jara sa sawal tha.. me tou samjha ye locha hum ko koi achi tarha samjha dega.. lekin yeh londay tou ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

The Sandman said:


> Why you want an easy way out for this cockroach who was involved in creating unrest in Balochistan targeting our security forces and development projects imo this punishment is nothing for the crimes he perpetrated or was involved in.


Yar daikh it's against our religious values or Mera matlab k -------- Yar koi hayya no hath mar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Heck Indians can't even show that they have kidnapped our colonel.. All the record of his email communication with the company, website of which had been operated from India, is saved for International Court... 

I know, and it is sad, that probably we will not see our retired colonel ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Mentee said:


> Yar daikh it's against our religious values or Mera matlab k -------- Yar koi hayya no hath mar


 Acha chlo woh na sahi jo mein kaha but at least torture him to his death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Mentee said:


> Yar daikh it's against our religious values or Mera matlab k -------- Yar koi hayya no hath mar



Sir I am supporting his rotting in Darra Adam Khel jail..


----------



## Mentee

PakSword said:


> jara sa sawal tha.. me tou samjha ye locha hum ko koi achi tarha samjha dega.. lekin yeh londay tou ....


abhi yeah khaali peeli khunas dy raylay Hain ------ Yadav k pass do gang kA passport nikla or dosra gang b man gea k isi passport p yeh maandvali krny apun k area m aya ab sirf circuit gang nae man rha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

The Sandman said:


> Acha chlo woh na sahi jo mein kaha but at least torture him to his death



No need to torture him.. Every night, he should be told that he will be transferred to "that part" of the jail next morning.. That's enough... Actual transfer will be injustice to this poor soul..


----------



## BHarwana

Hanging him will be a message to other RAW agent "there will be no mercy" Good do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Thats a good and fitting slap on India's face. Now this rundee rona of Indian leadership about Pakistan sponsoring terror in India is given a befitting reply. 

Pakistan as country is not involved in terror in India. But Indian state agency is involved in terror in Pakistan. This is a major difference. If Pakistani leadership is not compromised and is not always out to settle score with Pakistan Army to prove its fake democratic credentials, it will focus and emphasize on this point - that India as a country is involved in terror in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Indika said:


> How can a civilian of other country tried by a military court? this is nothing but blatant violation of rights. Pakistan is now opening up can of worms which will lead to a downward spiral and retaliation. In camera proceedings simply prove that it was nothing but a kangaroo court.



Did he have the visa of Pakistan when he was arrested?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

Tshering22 said:


> Why so?
> 
> If he is indeed our naval intelligence officer, he served the country with his head held high. It is a shame that we couldn't extract him out through backdoor dealings.
> 
> I really hope the GOI can take care of his family when he has sacrificed his life.



Killing children and civilian of other country is the core Service of your country Right? Thats how exactly Terrorist Modi heading the state because of such asshole mentality people!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Indika said:


> It was never proven that he was arrested in balochistan so the question of visa does not arise. Pakistan did not give access to indian consul on the fear that secret about his kidnapping would come out.



@Mentee, I think we have got someone who can answer our question..

@Indika 

Why was he in possession of a passport with a Muslim name? I know you guys will say that Pakistan faked this passport, but then another question, why this man had the Iranian visa with the same fake Muslim name on it? BTW, Iran confirmed that the visa is not fake..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cerberus

Now he will Raised as hero !!!!what he Is 

By .1.25 billion$ indians 

Thank you Pakistan to make him legend like sabarjit 

What a honour way to die !!!

People in espionage never get credit for there work.kulbhushan yadav became example for future generations to join world of intelligence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

egodoc222 said:


> Firstly with all due respect you overestimate and exaggerate ISI influence in Afghanistan.
> Secondly assuming he is a raw operative just because he is an ex military officer will give India chance to do the same!!



Seems like my effort wasn't worthy to put maximum to understand rather getting a reply for the sake of reply only. I will rephrase the same in simple & precise way again as if R&AW can be credited for its presence in Afghanistan then why to underestimate other agency. You have no idea what I said. Doval shows its presence in Afghanistan like a guest/very late and will remain the same because, IMO, Pakistan is very well familiar with the ground realities, being there from start hence, underestimating wouldn't help pass the storm. The relevant people are aware that one wouldn't challenge up against other until & unless not prepared for the worst or game next level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

o teri.


----------



## PakSword

cerberus said:


> Now he will Raised as hero !!!!what he Is
> 
> By .1.25 billion$ indians
> 
> Thank you Pakistan to make him legend like sabarjit
> 
> What a honour way to die !!!
> 
> People in espionage never get credit for there work.kulbhushan yadav became example for future generations to join world of intelligence



Here I agree with you.. You guys should accept him as your hero at least... 

He did what he was required to do, for his country, for you people..

Don't take away any credit from him after he is hanged.


----------



## Indika

PakSword said:


> @Mentee, I think we have got someone who can answer our question..
> 
> @Indika
> 
> Why was he in possession of a passport with a Muslim name? I know you guys will say that Pakistan faked this passport, but then another question, why this man had the Iranian visa with the same fake Muslim name on it? BTW, Iran confirmed that the visa is not fake..


First hold a open transparent trial and then ask questions , only ppl who want to hide things have kangaroo court. Now how do we verify that the passport or visa is not faked by pakistan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

Theparadox said:


> game will on after execution, looking forward to it. A soldier is better off shaheed rather spending rest of the life on enemy lands.


lol@shaheed, Hindus have borrowed the concept of SHAHADAT from Islam, there is nothing as such as SHAHEED in Hinduism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SabzShaheen

Isn't it great to see common Indians thinking they know better than the ISI: The same intelligence agency that they blame for a poorly built rail network?



patman said:


> i'm a pretty open minded guy , but you are fooling yourself if you think a agent of 11 years exp ,who is missing his only ship used a Iranian passport to get-into Pakistan , if he was planning to infiltrate he would have used a Pakistani identity, the entire idea of a "master mind" travailing deep into enemy territory is ridiculous. ships don't grow wings and disappear.


Why is it necessary that "he would have used a Pakistani identity"? Could he not have used an "Iranian passport" to hide under the cover of an innocent Iranian fisherman or sea merchant?



Falcon26 said:


> Sensible decision. This case mirrors the incident of Kashmir Singh. After many years of claiming his innocence by successive Indian governments, upon his release he finally bragged about his assignment as a spy in Pakistan. India will most likely celebrate Kalbushan Yadav as a great hero once he's executed.
> 
> I hope Pakistan ultimately releases an official book or documentary on his capture. No doubt one of the greatest busts in modern intelligence anywhere in the world.





Indika said:


> It was never proven that he was arrested in balochistan so the question of visa does not arise. Pakistan did not give access to indian consul on the fear that secret about his kidnapping would come out.


Can you provide evidence of this?


----------



## Tshering22

Stealth said:


> View attachment 389948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing children and civilian of other country is the core Service of your country Right? Thats how exactly Terrorist Modi heading the state because of such asshole mentality people!



Let's not be holier-than-thou here.

We both know that there are intelligence officers of either countries posted in each other's nations. These officers are tasked with gathering intel and attempting sabotage if necessary to secure the countries' interests. Spies are not posted here and there for doing charity work or humane tasks.

After all the wonderful things your 'peaceful' people have done in India, you should be the last one to talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Indika said:


> First hold a open transparent trial and then ask questions , only ppl who want to hide things have kangaroo court. Now how do we verify that the passport or visa is not faked by pakistan ?



I told you, passport can be faked.. But the visa on it is from Iran, a third country in good terms with India nowadays.. They confirmed.

If you have any doubts, the copies of his visa are available online.. Ask your government to check with Iran if this guy applied for the visa with the same passport and got it or not?

And transparent trial is only for those who enter the country legally..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

Excellent news....congratulations to the whole mankind 

I always said that we don't wish any harm to Mr Kul Bhagan Yadhida any harms, we just want to lengthen his neck at least twice its original length so that none his compatriots dare to venture into our territory with any ill-intentions.

Enjoy this informative video especial gift for indians

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aasimkhan

patman said:


> i'm a pretty open minded guy , but you are fooling yourself if you think a agent of 11 years exp ,who is missing his only ship used a Iranian passport to get-into Pakistan , if he was planning to infiltrate he would have used a Pakistani identity, the entire idea of a "master mind" travailing deep into enemy territory is ridiculous. ships don't grow wings and disappear.


You mean he is not Kalboshan Yadov? Is he Mubarik Patel ? Atleast acknowledge his real name first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

war&peace said:


> whole mankind


----------



## Mentee

Indika said:


> First hold a open transparent trial and then ask questions , only ppl who want to hide things have kangaroo court. Now how do we verify that the passport or visa is not faked by pakistan ?


we provided the Indian govt with all details of colonel Zaheer . But incase of yadhv you guys are mum . And what about his family ? Not a single word from em ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

Aasimkhan said:


> lol@shaheed, Hindus have borrowed the concept of SHAHADAT from Islam, there is nothing as such as SHAHEED in Hinduism



Quite wrong.

Shaheed maybe a relatively modern word but the Hindus and us other peoples of our country have had the concept long before you guys existed. In different languages it has different synonyms. Honestly man, 15 centuries is not very old in our cultures' timelines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

PakSword said:


> No need to torture him.. Every night, he should be told that he will be transferred to "that part" of the jail next morning.. That's enough... Actual transfer will be injustice to this poor soul..


Yes that's an excellent idea too


----------



## PakSword

Tshering22 said:


> have had the concept long before you guys existed.



Do you even know the meaning of word "Shaheed"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

egodoc222 said:


> And kulbushan was a retired navy officer!!
> We'll weed out and execute all isi operatives! You have set a precedent...we'll finish it!


@waz @The Eagle
I think he should get banned for this comment, just trying to wind people up to get a reaction !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indika

PakSword said:


> And transparent trial is only for those who enter the country legally..


If he claims he is a indian citizen then he has the right to access to indian consul. You can apply all your laws later but cannot deny access to him. As I said what is the proof that he was caught in balochistan and not kidnapped. Mind it India can also do the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

Tshering22 said:


> Quite wrong.
> 
> Shaheed maybe a relatively modern word but the Hindus and us other peoples of our country have had the concept long before you guys existed. In different languages it has different synonyms. Honestly man, 15 centuries is not very old in our cultures' timelines.


Shaheed is Arabic, you have 100% copy-pasted the concept of Islam. Hinduism has no such concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Sandman

Well it's good to see indians are accepting a *terrorist *as their hero IT'S A BIG WIN FOR US GUYS!!!  
@PakSword @Arsalan @Mentee

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rahil khan

It had to be done anyways. Good going.


----------



## PakSword

Indika said:


> If he claims he is a indian citizen then he has the right to access to indian consul. You can apply all your laws later but cannot deny access to him. As I said what is the proof that he was caught in balochistan and not kidnapped. Mind it India can also do the same thing.



India has tried its best to lure a Pakistani and kidnap him. It will not work.. The way India has done it, your assets have become vulnerable in many countries.. Your government knows it and they will not release any video of the retired colonel ever..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Legion V.2 said:


> Yes dear an example of fear and acting like a monkey while giving statement, He confessed everything some info can't be share publicly which help our intelligence network to arrest at least 40 more person with some Indians and their names not announced publicly.
> For sure you made him hero a fine example of cowardliness and weakness.


Your views shared by Pakistan

Not for India he will be hero and matyr for 1.25 billion Indians

Govt and Indian will give status hero be it as civilian or Army officer

His family can always held high there heads and get Celebrity status amoung media and Indian people
That's good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Indika said:


> If he claims he is a indian citizen then he has the right to access to indian consul.



That's right though..


----------



## PakSword

cerberus said:


> You views shared by Pakistan
> 
> Not for India he will be hero and matyr for 1.25 billion Indians
> 
> Govt and Indian will give status hero be it as civilian or Army officer
> 
> His family can always held high there heads and get Celebrity status amoung media and Indian people
> That's good



You earned my respect with this comment... This guy shouldn't be gone in the history as an unknown businessman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indika

PakSword said:


> India has tried its best to lure a Pakistani and kidnap him. It will not work.. The way India has done it, your assets have become vulnerable in many countries.. Your government knows it and they will not release any video of the retired colonel ever..


try some thing else better, its your assumption. Why dint pakistan govt then protest with India ? Did Indian govt confirm it? Did the guy defect to US ? do you know any thing about it or just parroting your govt line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

cerberus said:


> You views shared by Pakistan
> 
> Not for India he will be hero and matyr for 1.25 billion Indians
> 
> Govt and Indian will give status hero be it as civilian or Army officer
> 
> His family can always held high there heads and get Celebrity status amoung media and Indian people
> That's good


even if i agree with your NOBLE ideas my question is what will you call this so called Martyr? Kalboshan or Mubarik Patel ? Will it not expose your MUNAFQAT ? India has not even accpted his real name so far


----------



## Sully3

egodoc222 said:


> Lol...you think it'll work...go ahead and execute him and see what happens...all bets will be off this time!!


lol again with the fake chest thumping. 'all bets are off this time '  its india bro you can't do anything to us. 

your monkey is going to die a dirty death and there is absolutely nothing you can do about it. Rot in hell Yadav !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Greatly news! Justice served for all the innocent civilians killed because of state sponsored terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Indika said:


> try some thing else better, its your assumption. Why dint pakistan govt then protest with India ? Did Indian govt confirm it? Did the guy defect to US ? do you know any thing about it or just parroting your govt line.



Hehe.. Your government is shy enough to even show him.. as your government's propaganda has been busted when our TV channels got all the record of email communication between the fake company and him... Now he is useless for you guys..

By the way, I expect something better from you as an excuse...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

PakSword said:


>


He is a terrorist and involved in the murder of so many innocent people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

The moment you guys will show him, we will go to international court with all the evidences..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

Sully3 said:


> lol again with the fake chest thumping. 'all bets are off this time '  its india bro you can't do anything to us.
> 
> your monkey is going to die a dirty death and there is absolutely nothing you can do about it. Rot in hell Yadav !!!


Yeah rot in hell, God knows how many innocent lives were taken because of his espionage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

@Indika

The moment you guys will show him, we will go to international court with all the evidences..


----------



## Indika

PakSword said:


> Hehe.. Your government is shy enough to even show him.. as your government's propaganda has been busted when our TV channels got all the record of email communication between the fake company and him... Now he is useless for you guys..
> 
> By the way, I expect something better from you as an excuse...


Yeah the information put out by pakistan in 3 days is verified by all the members of UN and accepted as gospel truth. good luck with that.



PakSword said:


> @Indika
> 
> The moment you guys will show him, we will go to international court with all the evidences..


talk to CIA they will tell you where your man is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

third eye said:


> There never was a doubt & neither was it a coincidence that he found ' employment' at Lumbini .



Not the employment, the employers decided to interview him in Nepal.. And this is normal for many countries when they have to interview several people from different countries and do not want to visit the counties of applicants.

They select a country which is visa free for most of the candidates, interview them, finalize and hire.

Nepal is now out of my list for any potential interview call though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

Yadav is the face of indian terrorism around the globe.

we should try to get his face on the Times magazine before we send him to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indika

Roybot said:


> At least they have started accepting that Col Zahir is/was an ISI officer and not just any Army officer.


yes thats what they want look at the desperation of pakistanis. First they kept him for a long time and said evidence will be given to UN. Now they sentence him immediately, it simply shows that they have lost a important source. More ever they have no idea where he is other than making allegation against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Indika said:


> Yeah the information put out by pakistan in 3 days is verified by all the members of UN and accepted as gospel truth. good luck with that.



The information will be provided to the international arbitration when the kidnappers accept they are in possession of him.. 

By the way, you seem to be a child.. making irrational comments...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

cerberus said:


> Sorry but he will not get martyrdom like kulbhushan
> 
> He will die an unrecognised death
> And his glory will die in gallow's
> 
> Very sad way to go



no worries if he dies.

you live by the sword you die by the sword. its an old saying

they kill one of our retired officers we might target a whole consulate full of raw monkeys in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

cerberus said:


> Sorry but he will not get martyrdom like kulbhushan
> 
> He will die an unrecognised death
> And his glory will die in gallow's
> 
> Very sad way to go


You touch him and then see wat happens to all Indian job seekers in Afghanistan, they will also be shot like pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

cerberus said:


> Sorry but he will not get martyrdom like kulbhushan
> 
> He will die an unrecognised death
> And his glory will die in gallow's
> 
> Very sad way to go



He was not on any official duty.. An on job ISI/ PA person never accepts an interview call..



Aasimkhan said:


> You touch him and then see wat happens to all Indian job seekers in Afghanistan, they will also be shot like pigs.



That's what India knows.. There assets/ citizens are three times the Pakistani nationals in foreign countries..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indika

PakSword said:


> The information will be provided to the international arbitration when the kidnappers accept they are in possession of him..
> 
> By the way, you seem to be a child.. making irrational comments...


Let pakistan prove to international orgs that India kidnapped him and snap diplomatic links with India , instead of making nonsense accusations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

PakSword said:


> *He was not on any official duty.. An on job ISI/ PA person never accepts an interview call..*
> 
> 
> 
> That's what India knows.. There assets/ citizens are three times the Pakistani nationals in foreign countries..



That's for us to decide whether he was there as an ISI officer or as a private individual.
As far as we are concerned, this whole interview story was a cover for him to get planted on the Indian border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Roybot said:


> They want the Col back as soon as possible, the longer he is "missing" the more information he is going to divulge.



The verdict was due today.. The retired col was kidnapped to get a bargaining chip and Pakistan handed over the sentence.. Looks like it didn't work..

Bring him on TV just like we did..



Roybot said:


> That's for us to decided whether he was there as an ISI officer or as a private individual.



Bring him on babies.. Bring him on TV.. We are waiting..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

PakSword said:


> He was not on any official duty.. An on job ISI/ PA person never accepts an interview call..


Again it's your views No one will ever know what happens to him in reality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Indika said:


> Let pakistan prove to international orgs that India kidnapped him and snap diplomatic links with India , instead of making nonsense accusations.



Hey teen, has Pakistan officially accused any country? You guys need to bring him on TV first, or at least accept that he is with you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Indika said:


> Let pakistan prove to international orgs that India kidnapped him and snap diplomatic links with India , instead of making nonsense accusations.


Yes... pakistan always has to go beyond all norms to prove everything beyond any ( Indian) shadow of a doubt ... while India needs never provide any proof!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

PakSword said:


> The verdict was due today.. The retired col was kidnapped to get a bargaining chip and Pakistan handed over the sentence.. Looks like it didn't work..



Yeah right! There was media blackout on Yadav, and all of a sudden the verdict was due today!



> Bring him on TV just like we did..
> 
> Bring him on babies.. Bring him on TV.. We are waiting..



Your ISI col is not with us, we ll pray for his safe return to his family.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

cerberus said:


> Again it's your views No one will ever know what happens to him in reality



You guys should accept that an ISI agent is with you.. But you will not do it... There is a reason.. You guys are late.. You had to announce it on the first day of kidnap.. 

Anyway, now try finding another one... All our retired personnel are now informed about potential threats.. This will be the new norm.. You guys (specially retired Indian army professionals) are hired as security personnel in many countries and for that, you guys need to be interviewed..



Roybot said:


> Your ISI col is not with us, we ll pray for his safe return to his family.



Thank you for confirming my fears.. We may not see him ever again.. Although I want to believe that I am wrong..



Roybot said:


> Yeah right! There was media blackout on Yadav, and all of a sudden the verdict was due today!



People who follow the cases in Military courts know about it.. And I am telling you, your consulate in Pakistan knew about the verdict day...


----------



## Tshering22

Aasimkhan said:


> Shaheed is Arabic, you have 100% copy-pasted the concept of Islam. Hinduism has no such concept.



That's what I just said. 

Shaheed is an urdu term which came from Arabic and Persian.

But the concept of martyrdom has always been there. 

In Hindi, the term is 'balidaani'. In regional languages, it varies. 

Just to let you know; there were numerous wars where soldiers fought for their kingdoms and were martyred in wars. 

You sound like nothing used to happen before 14 centuries back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Just saw the news. I hope he rots in hell.
On a side note how likely are the chances for Modi's yar nawaz to pardon him or get him one from that president that we keep for special occasions? @Rashid Mahmood sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Sully3 said:


> we might target a whole consulate full of raw monkeys in Afghanistan



Not "we".. Let the Taliban target the whole consulate as they have done in the past..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kasper95

If he is hanged,Pakistan should pay the price.No Indian life should be cheap,next time they kidnap a inncoent guys and book him on false charges they should know what will be the consiquences.


----------



## Mujraparty

could this be a cover for prisoner swap ..? timing is peculiar ..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

In the past Pakistan has released Indian spies. One recent case was of a Mr Singh who openly admitted once crossing the Wagha border he was responsible for planting bombs in Lahore in the 1990s. Here Mr Jadev has openly confessed to his crimes and must be punished. Pakistan cannot show mercy to foreign backed terrorist and intelligent agents. Who knows how many innocent Pakistanis Jadev has murdered in his terrorist activities! All the liberals will make every attempt to reverse this decision but not one will speak in defence for the countless Pakistani families of victims of terrorist attacks committed by Jadevs team and his government. Pakistan needs to be more assertive and send a strong response to the hardline fascists sat operating Hindustan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sady

I think India doesn't give a damn about Kulbushan. It only wants to create an impression enough was done for his release. Morale is important part of intel agencies, the worst fear is being left to rot behind enemy lines abd forsaken by your Gov. How much they might say spies are ready and trained to be dispensible, it is never the case. Indian Gov would rather create drama from the retired Colonel capture Saga as a rebuttal to KY and have no more interest in swap before it. The hanging might cause a bit of hurry in Indian ranks to create an impression of a rescue for KY which might result in mistakes, but more or less both men's fate has been sealed unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Tshering22 said:


> Shaheed is an urdu term which came from Arabic and Persian.



Wrong.. Shaheed is an Arabic word..



Tshering22 said:


> But the concept of martyrdom has always been there.



Our concept is very different.. Shaheed means "witness".. A person who dies for Allah, actually has reached that level that he has given his life to prove that he is a witness there is no God except Allah and Muhammad (PBUH) is His servant and messenger. An ordinary person recites "Shahadat" when he says it with his tongue.. But when someone gives his life (is martyred) in the cause of Allah is the highest Shaheed (witness).. 

I know that I am not clear, but this is the concept that is not for explaining in three lines.. Martyrdom for a country is not equivalent to Martyrdom for Allah.. Martyrdom for Allah is bearing a witness that I have written above.. 

You can call your soldiers "martyred", but not "shaheed"..



kasper95 said:


> If he is hanged,Pakistan should pay the price.No Indian life should be cheap,next time they kidnap a inncoent guys and book him on false charges they should know what will be the consiquences.



Lolz..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.A. Khan

kasper95 said:


> If he is hanged,Pakistan should pay the price.No Indian life should be cheap,next time they kidnap a inncoent guys and book him on false charges they should know what will be the consiquences.



There are 80000 Pakistanis dead who are paying the price of india's hate for a longtime. Indians have been left out of this issue time for indian civilians also to face the music. You'll understand what paying the price means soon.



PakSword said:


> The verdict was due today.. The retired col was kidnapped to get a bargaining chip and Pakistan handed over the sentence.. Looks like it didn't work.



Pakistan should pre-emp and make proactive policy. PAkistan always reacts to India. Indians in Afghanistan are enjoying quite a lot, there is a huge set of RAW crap to pick, choose and abduct. This North Korean style abductions by India will not stop, unless we hit their interests as well as make their citizens in other nations walking targets.



sady said:


> I think India doesn't give a damn about Kulbushan. It only wants to create an impression enough was done for his release. Morale is important part of intel agencies, the worst fear is being left to rot behind enemy lines abd forsaken by your Gov. How much they might say spies are ready and trained to be dispensible, it is never the case. Indian Gov would rather create drama from the retired Colonel capture Saga as a rebuttal to KY and have no more interest in swap before it. The hanging might cause a bit of hurry in Indian ranks to create an impression of a rescue for KY which might result in mistakes, but more or less both men's fate has been sealed unfortunately.



Well said, Morale is an important issue to hit in intel agencies.


----------



## Daghalodi

Good riddance!!!

Congratulations Pakistan.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

IceCold said:


> Just saw the news. I hope he rots in hell.
> On a side note how likely are the chances for Modi's yar nawaz to pardon him or get him one from that president that we keep for special occasions? @Rashid Mahmood sir



Well the COAS signed the death warrant, which was awarded in a FGCM.
PM or the President cannot just disregard it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Tshering22 said:


> Why so?
> 
> If he is indeed our naval intelligence officer, he served the country with his head held high. It is a shame that we couldn't extract him out through backdoor dealings.
> 
> I really hope the GOI can take care of his family when he has sacrificed his life.


 
Serve his country by aiding and abetting terrorists in Pakistan who killed innocents. Is this how someone serve his country? You should be ashamed of yourself for cheering a terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shahbaz baig

*Pakistan sentences Indian spy Kulbushan Yadav to death*

In a rare move, a military court on Monday sentenced Indian spy Kulbhushan Yadhav to death for involvement in espionage and sabotage activities in Pakistan.

The head of the military’s media wing DG ISPR Major-General Asif Ghafoor said,”The spy was tried through Field General Court Martial (FGCM) under the Pakistan Army Act (PAA) and awarded the death sentence. Today, Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa confirmed his death sentence awarded by FGCM.”

Yadav alias Hussein Mubarak Patel was arrested on March 3, 2016 through a counter intelligence operation from Mashkel, Balochistan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851365691898724352
*Analysis: Kulbhushan Yadav’s RAW move*

Yadav was tried by FGCM under section 59 of PAA 1952 and Section 3 of official Secret Act of 1923. FGCM found Yadhav guilty of all the charges, the statement added.

Earlier, Yadav confessed before a magistrate and court that he was tasked by India’s premier spy agency, the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW), to plan, coordinate and organise espionage andsabotage activities aiming to destabilise and wage war against Pakistan by impeding the efforts of Law Enforcement Agencies for restoring peace in Balochistan and Karachi. The accused was provided with defending officer as per legal provisions.

*Army chief vows to pursue Kulbhushan case to finish*

Yadav, an Indian Navy commander and agent of the RAW, was earlier posted at Chabahar port in southeastern Iran where he lived with his wife and two children and possessed a genuine Indian passport but with a fake name, Hussein Mubarak Patel.

The bilateral dialogue process between Islamabad and New Delhi was suspended after Yadav’s arrest.

*Peace process with India seemingly suspended after Yadav’s arrest*

India had sought consular access to Yadav, however, Pakistan had refused its request.

Pakistan believes that India is using covert means to foment violence in the country with an aim to undermine the multibillion dollar ‘one belt, one road’ initiative of China. The recent surge in terrorist attacks in the country has once again brought the India intelligence agencies’ role in backing the terrorism in Pakistan to the spotlight.

Security officials claim that RAW was using certain militant outfits operating out of Afghanistan to carryout terrorist attacks in the country. The current Indian National Security Adviser Ajit Doval is considered to be the architect of this policy called ‘offensive defensive’ that advocates a policy of supporting proxies to create trouble inside Pakistan.


----------



## PakSword

A.A. Khan said:


> Pakistan should pre-emp and make proactive policy.



Pakistan had nothing to do with the abducted colonel.. That poor guy was asked to attend an interview and then abducted. 



A.A. Khan said:


> PAkistan always reacts to India.



It is India that reacted to Pakistan's arrest of their monkey.. 



A.A. Khan said:


> Indians in Afghanistan are enjoying quite a lot, there is a huge set of RAW crap to pick, choose and abduct.



They will not from now on.. If they really accept that they have our guy, it will be a different battle from that day onward.. Indians know this very well.. 



A.A. Khan said:


> This North Korean style abductions by India will not stop, unless we hit their interests as well as make their citizens in other nations walking targets.



This will happen if they accept.. My worry is that they will not accept the presence of our national with them as it will now be very difficult to prove his involvement in anything..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awan68

Tshering22 said:


> Why so?
> 
> If he is indeed our naval intelligence officer, he served the country with his head held high. It is a shame that we couldn't extract him out through backdoor dealings.
> 
> I really hope the GOI can take care of his family when he has sacrificed his life.


Killing innocent people in foriegn lands via terrorism on behest of a pshycho govt is not serving ur nation with head held high, if he was spying on pak army installations or collecting info on our nukes etc than he would've been serving ur country, if u consider what he was doing as serving than u are implying that the entirity of the indian nation is terrorist and that makes us ponder how to deal with u when the time comes, cause the women and children of terrorists are not spared...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Now Bollywood will make a movie phantom 2 in which Saif ali khan will save kulbhushan from Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kasper95

A.A. Khan said:


> There are 80000 Pakistanis dead who are paying the price of india's hate for a longtime. Indians have been left out of this issue time for indian civilians also to face the music. You'll understand what paying the price means soon.
> .


If you guys think 80000 Pakistanis died without Pakistan doing anything,just imagine what will be the out come if you guys do something.


----------



## PakSword

kasper95 said:


> If you guys think 80000 Pakistanis died without Pakistan doing anything,just imagine what will be the out come if you guys do something.



If we do something, you will have to bear 6/7 times more damage than us as this is the ratio of respective populations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shahbaz baig

yadev should be hanged in balochistan publicly

Ghady per betha kr pehly pora blochistan ghomao, or waha ki awam sy jotay parhawao


----------



## kasper95

PakSword said:


> If we do something, you will have to bear 6/7 times more damage than us as this is the ratio of respective populations.


you must be or your agencies are the dumbest agencies if you still thinkings after 80000 lives,or i feel they know what their capabilites are more than ordinary pakistanies ,thats why they are still thinking.


----------



## A Basu

This particular step will deteriorate the already fragile relationship even more. If he is indeed a spy then then this is inevitable. But if he is innocent than Pakistan may face some backlash/reciprocation of similar or other means.

Internationally i don't think it will have much significance.

P.S. People blaming Indian agents for all the trouble in Pakistan are being Hypocrite.


----------



## PakSword

kasper95 said:


> you must be or your agencies are the dumbest agencies if you still thinkings after 80000 lives,or i feel they know what their capabilites are more than ordinary pakistanies ,thats why they are still thinking.



If your country happened to be next to Afghanistan, you could have received 800,000 bodies..


----------



## Leviza

A Basu said:


> This particular step will deteriorate the already fragile relationship even more. If he is indeed a spy then then this is inevitable. But if he is innocent than Pakistan may face some backlash/reciprocation of similar or other means.
> 
> Internationally i don't think it will have much significance.
> 
> *P.S. People blaming Indian agents for all the trouble in Pakistan are being Hypocrite.*



Did you even cared to read what he did in Pakistan ? He should be hanged in public ....


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Arnab Goswami debunks Pakistani lies over Kulbushan Yadav. - News
Arnab Goswami has started working for Hindustan Times - ht. Today in his article he debunked Pakistani lies over Kulbushan Yadav. He wrote "Pakistanis claims Kulbushan is an Indian citizen and is responsible for terrorism in Pakistan, but I am going to expose their lies. 
1. Everyone knows that Balochistan is a dry and barren land where cultivation is impossible. People living there mostly eat Meat and Fish that is non-Veg . So how can a Bakht live in place for months where vegetarian food is unavailable?
2. People in Balochistan don't tame Cows there. A Bakht can choose non veg but he will never go in a place where his regular drink is unavailable. 
3. A Bakht cannot survive without his regular drink for more than a week. But Pakistan claims that Kulbushan lived here for months. Isn't it a joke? 
4. Man in video is bald. While a Bakht using Patanjali Cream can't be bald. It means he was Muslim and Pakistani. 
5. Kulbushan wasn't crying in front of media. But our soldiers cry and Piss in pants when they get captured. All this show that it was a clear false flag. " 

SHARE/TAG maximum to tell the world about what's reality so that world may put pressure on Pakistan to stop execution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kasper95

PakSword said:


> If your country happened to be next to Afghanistan, you could have received 800,000 bodies..


So its not Afghanistans fault now,i thought you where blaming India for the deaths and not Pakistani policies to create jihadis for the holy war.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1257957430987629


----------



## oFFbEAT

Pakistanis should remember that the last time they killed an Indian spy, a Pakistani spy was also killed in Indian Jail in retaliation.
Before killing Jadav, Pakistanis should inform the families of those Pakistani spies languishing in Indian jails (including the one we recently captured from Nepal) that they have achieved 'shahadat'.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

kasper95 said:


> So its not Afghanistans fault now,i thought you where blaming India for the deaths and not Pakistani policies to create jihadis for the holy war.



It's Afghanistan that has so many problems itself, and then Indian RAW's presence in Afghanistan.. Afghanistan is not a country anymore, it is the battle ground for many countries.. Fortunately for you, unfortunately for us, this piece of land happens to be next to us.. If it was in between, the dynamics of this cold war would have been very different..


----------



## A.A. Khan

kasper95 said:


> If you guys think 80000 Pakistanis died without Pakistan doing anything,just imagine what will be the out come if you guys do something.



Thats why there is a proactive preemptive policy needed cos u are there to bleed PAkistan without PAkistan doing much, I still remember how journalists were calling india duckistan post 2008. If Pakistan intends to hit indians hard like indians these no. can be drawn in 6-8 months from india and abroad. From Tajikistan to Dubai and Malaysia an unsafe hindu is going to help Pakistan.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

oFFbEAT said:


> Pakistanis should remember that the last time they killed an Indian spy, a Pakistani spy was also killed in Indian Jail in retaliation.
> Before killing Jadav, Pakistanis should inform the families of those Pakistani spies languishing in Indian jails (including the one we recently captured from Nepal) that they have achieved 'shahadat'.....


india never captured any isi officer in entire history


----------



## Green Arrow

Narendra Trump said:


> Arnab Goswami debunks Pakistani lies over Kulbushan Yadav. - News
> Arnab Goswami has started working for Hindustan Times - ht. Today in his article he debunked Pakistani lies over Kulbushan Yadav. He wrote "Pakistanis claims Kulbushan is an Indian citizen and is responsible for terrorism in Pakistan, but I am going to expose their lies.
> 1. Everyone knows that Balochistan is a dry and barren land where cultivation is impossible. People living there mostly eat Meat and Fish that is non-Veg . So how can a Bakht live in place for months where vegetarian food is unavailable?
> 2. People in Balochistan don't tame Cows there. A Bakht can choose non veg but he will never go in a place where his regular drink is unavailable.
> 3. A Bakht cannot survive without his regular drink for more than a week. But Pakistan claims that Kulbushan lived here for months. Isn't it a joke?
> 4. Man in video is bald. While a Bakht using Patanjali Cream can't be bald. It means he was Muslim and Pakistani.
> 5. Kulbushan wasn't crying in front of media. But our soldiers cry and Piss in pants when they get captured. All this show that it was a clear false flag. "
> 
> SHARE/TAG maximum to tell the world about what's reality so that world may put pressure on Pakistan to stop execution.



Well you can't argue with this man's ability. He Evan managed to get hold of Dawod Ibrahim's wife in the past as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

The Sandman said:


> Good but they shouldn't hang him instead keep him in jail with other inmates he will get his punishment daily. #ifykwim
> @RealNapster @Mentee @Hell hound @django @Zibago



Ok then. 

Phansi cancel. Bannu Bejo isko.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Big news!!
Should have been done long ago but better late than never. I hope they can make it public!! In fact, make the hanging of all these terrorists public and better yet, take them to border and hang them there and leave them hanging there. Specially those involved in killings of kids and women.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.A. Khan

shahbaz baig said:


> yadev should be hanged in balochistan publicly
> 
> Ghady per betha kr pehly pora blochistan ghomao, or waha ki awam sy jotay parhawao



a dead Jadhav handed over to indian authorities in few days, will do. Pakistan should arrange for the backlash from india in Afghanistan & Kashmir, the less indians there in Afghanistan the better for our interests. Best solution is they [indians] themselves run away form fear of attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kasper95

Narendra Trump said:


> india never captured any isi officer in entire history


How can we,once caputed Pakistan disown them,heck Pakistan dint even accept the dead bodies of their men fighting for their country calling them mujahadeens and we had to bury them on our land....


----------



## Zhukov

Look at all these shameless "Proud of country" calling indians. First keep denying Indian role in spreading terrorism in Balochistan. 
And now they are caught red handed now also being proud of There Caught Terrorist.

Anyways atleast now indians do Accept there Government have role in spreading terrorism in Pakistan and Destabalizing Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

sady said:


> I think India doesn't give a damn about Kulbushan. It only wants to create an impression enough was done for his release. Morale is important part of intel agencies, the worst fear is being left to rot behind enemy lines abd forsaken by your Gov. How much they might say spies are ready and trained to be dispensable, it is never the case. Indian Gov would rather create drama from the retired Colonel capture Saga as a rebuttal to KY and have no more interest in swap before it. The hanging might cause a bit of hurry in Indian ranks to create an impression of a rescue for KY which might result in mistakes, but more or less both men's fate has been sealed unfortunately.



1.In the 1960's I witnessed several Indian prisoners kept in the Kohat Fort. Indian Govt had refused to recognize or accept them back. Therefore, they could not be released. Most of them were apprehended during the 1948 Kashmir War. Once a week the Garrison Duty Officer was required to visit the Fort. He would watch them loitering inside a fence erected for taking exercise. Whenever a young officer approached the fence some of these guys would openly masturbate and make all kinds of obscene display to express their desperation. All of them had grown flowing beard and hair. It was not possible to tell who was a Sikh and who was not.
2. Unless there is some kind of public pressure or media report, GOI is in the habit of forgetting their soldiers or spies.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Reichsmarschall

kasper95 said:


> How can we,once caputed Pakistan disown them,heck Pakistan dint even accept the dead bodies of their men fighting for their country calling them mujahadeens and we had to bury them on our land....


which bollywood movie was that??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeitwithyou

The Eagle said:


> I wish you understand the human rights at the time when this guy was actually executing terrorist attacks in Pakistan whereby many innocent died. In such cases, International forums/Human Rights knows what espionage ends with, everyone is well aware about his fate.



Did your foreign minister not say a few months ago that there is no evidence against this fella?
A death sentence is very odd. We catch several spies in the U.S. and sentence them to jail and in many cases, after their term is completed, they are deported. A death sentence is very odd.
*Russian spy released from prison and deported - CNN Video - CNN.com*
http://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/...ed-from-prison-deported-schneider-ctn-sot.cnn


----------



## Crixus

Atleast he has a name and people will remember him in great spirits , spy or no spy , hope god give strength to his family .......


Tshering22 said:


> Why so?
> 
> If he is indeed our naval intelligence officer, he served the country with his head held high. It is a shame that we couldn't extract him out through backdoor dealings.
> 
> I really hope the GOI can take care of his family when he has sacrificed his life.



Your response covers a lot , thanks for mature response


Horus said:


> This is an honorable way to die, despite the nature of his activities against Pakistan.


----------



## PakSword

kasper95 said:


> the curse of the god on Pakistan



Post reported.. 

Be civil..


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> Shouldn't be executed. He should be kept as a war trophy for the rest of his life.



The sooner he is executed the better... Otheriwse....there might be backdoor deal on him, and he might be sent back to India....like Surjeet or Sarabjheet..i am forgetting the name...who was sent back to India..


----------



## A.A. Khan

kasper95 said:


> You cant blame India for the curse of the god on Pakistan for Afghanistan is next to you and not in between,and it will remain that way.
> 
> Whos policy was to bleed India by 1000 cuts,the truth is you guys start it but when we start we do a better job of it.



ROFL this is not children fight in the park, you started it lol. 1000 Cuts don't happen with espionage and bomb blast u'll un derstand what it means soon.


----------



## Tshering22

Crixus said:


> Your response covers a lot , thanks for mature response



Personally speaking, I think we should withdraw from the Geneva Conventions. It is a rotten deal which none of enemies follow but we are bound by it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

Indika said:


> It was never proven that he was arrested in balochistan so the question of visa does not arise. Pakistan did not give access to indian consul on the fear that secret about his kidnapping would come out.[/QU


Why should he be given access to Indian consular in the first place...he is confirmed Indian terrorist who was directly involved in the terrorist activities inside Pakistan...Whole world knows how India drools about Baluchistan and is using it's utmost effort to destabilize the area....i was amazed to see to how your intellectuals on TV use to drop saliva uncontrollably on there collars while discussing about gold mountains of Turbat Makran and Khuzdar....If you think might is right is the rule of engagement between the countries...hanging him would be the best answer for you..Why would Pakistan even bother to kidnap an Indian serving Naval officer from the area where there is strong writ of government inside Iranian border.....Kidnapping any RAW officer for Pakistanis would have been much more easier inside Afghan territory where any government cease to exist...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

Passports are easy to fake and trails are easy to make .... if they want to make a pomp and show (in case its a snatch) about the missing Pakistani Army officer , its not difficult to do that ...but I hope he is not in India and will be abck to his family soon ...and dont you have license to kill the Indian in Afghanistan till now and if you start doing that in the presence of Nato then even CIA or MI6 will not stop india agencies to retaliate ...... any ways your earlier response was great 


Horus said:


> He is not an ISI officer, he retired from the Army in 2013 and from the ISI in 2006. We have evidence that he was abducted from Nepal. His passport is real, ID is real and he was flew through the immigration departments of 3 countries. If you think that India can abduct and hang him in 'retaliation', it will give Pakistan the license to shoot down any Indian citizens we find in Afghanistan. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## PakSword

By the way Indians... He has the right to appeal against this verdict.. He can go to Supreme Court if he wants..

And there your government will have a chance to witness the proceedings..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

The only repurcussion will be the common people of both countries will start hating each other to level form where its not possible to return back and yes Jeneva means nothing in India Pak senerio


Tshering22 said:


> Personally speaking, I think we should withdraw from the Geneva Conventions. It is a rotten deal which none of enemies follow but we are bound by it.


----------



## PakSword

Farah Sohail said:


> The sooner he is executed the better... Otheriwse....there might be backdoor deal on him, and he might be sent back to India....like Surjeet or Sarabjheet..i am forgetting the name...who was sent back to India..



He is an asset for us to show to the world.. He shouldn't be executed..


----------



## Crixus

We all know its futile , may be Pkaistani establishment will allow his family to meet him last time


PakSword said:


> By the way Indians... He has the right to appeal against this verdict.. He will go to Supreme Court if he wants..
> 
> And there your government will have a chance to witness the proceedings..


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> He is an asset for us to show to the world.. He shouldn't be executed..



What..if theres a backdoor deal on him, and he is sent back to India? We know our ruling elite is very well capable of such a backdoor deal, as a CBM....


----------



## Tshering22

Crixus said:


> The only repurcussion will be the common people of both countries will start hating each other to level form where its not possible to return back and yes Jeneva means nothing in India Pak senerio



Most of the people in either countries don't even know what the Geneva Conventions mean. 

It is not like Capt. Saurabh Kalia was treated with honour and returned as POW. Indian government needs to get rid of its self-imposed restrictions and get hostile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

One to-be executed *terrorist*. Good.


----------



## PakSword

Crixus said:


> We all know its futile , may be Pkaistani establishment will allow his family to meet him last time



He has been tried in Military court where you guys don't have access. Now it is his right to go to SC for an appeal against this verdict. I think your government will provide him with the counsel to fight..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

How just on the basis of confession , any proofs to share to support your claim, death penalty with out even the lawayer to defend him says enough ................


Rahil khan said:


> Why should he be given access to Indian consular in the first place...he is* confirmed Indian terrorist* who was directly involved in the terrorist activities inside Pakistan...Whole world knows how India drools about Baluchistan and is using it's utmost effort to destabilize the area....i was amazed to see to how your intellectuals on TV use to drop saliva uncontrollably on there collars while discussing about gold mountains of Turbat Makran and Khuzdar....If you think might is right is the rule of engagement between the countries...hanging him would be the best answer for you..Why would Pakistan even bother to kidnap an Indian serving Naval officer from the area where there is strong writ of government inside Iranian border.....Kidnapping any RAW officer for Pakistanis would have been much more easier inside Afghan territory where any government cease to exist...!!!


----------



## PakSword

Farah Sohail said:


> What..if theres a backdoor deal on him, and he is sent back to India? We know our ruling elite is very well capable of such a backdoor deal, as a CBM....



Agar backdoor deal honi hoti tou abb tak hochuki hoti.. 

PA is not ready for any deal.. You have seen what India has done with our ret. colonel? If PA hasn't given a damn to that act, I am sure no one will be able to send him back..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Verve

Hang this guy in front of the members of families of those killed by him ... that would be proper justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

cerberus said:


> Now he will Raised as hero !!!!what he Is
> 
> By .1.25 billion$ indians
> 
> Thank you Pakistan to make him legend like sabarjit
> 
> What a honour way to die !!!
> 
> People in espionage never get credit for there work.kulbhushan yadav became example for future generations to join world of intelligence



If you like his death then you should too come to Pakistan.

We would love to make you a legend for your people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Crixus said:


> How just on the basis of confession , any proofs to share to support your claim, death penalty with out even the lawayer to defend him says enough ................



Whoever he is, he is not innocent.. He had a fake passport and fake Iranian visa.. If it was only passport, it would have been a different case, but the visa on a different name granted by a third country suggests that his intentions were not right..

Can you tell me why a person needs to fake his name and apply a visa on that name? 

Moreover, Iranian authorities granting the visa on this passport means that the passport was indeed issued by the relevant department in India.. And I am sure there are ample checks employed to verify the identity of a person before a passport is issued to them..

It seems the whole government (as evident by involvement of many institutions in this case) is involved in sending RAW agents.. 

Anyway, he will have another chance to prove his innocence.. in SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Roybot said:


> Col. Zahir worked as an ISI officer till 2009, not 2006. He was the sub sector commander ISI Sukkur, from August 2008- September 2009. You do not know whether he was captured from Nepal or from India. A "retired" ISI Colonel coming for a job interview to a small town in Nepal, 5 KM from the Indian border, makes sense!
> 
> Pakistan already targets Indian assets and infrastructure in Afghanistan as much as it can so nothing new here.



Nice story. But do tell this story to your government. It has already wasted a lot of time. 

Time is the key in all these issues you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

What India really can do ? Just few months back UAE awarded death sentence to 11 Indian nationals on straight counts. Modi Govt. remained silent until victim's family pardoned him. So why there is such an hue and cry when your own Indian national caught and sentenced for espionage ? and that too in a country which you most feared for a possible war. Accept it, that he is a goner, on the day he was caught.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.A. Khan

PakSword said:


> He has been tried in Military court where you guys don't have access. Now it is his right to go to SC for an appeal against this verdict. I think your government will provide him with the counsel to fight..



To whom India will provide counsel, Hussain Mubarak Patel ? Well Mr. Patel don't exist and India has'nt admitted about any Jadhav nor his family in Mumbai came forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

What India did with the retired col. ??? any proffs to support to what you are claiming ?


PakSword said:


> Agar backdoor deal honi hoti tou abb tak hochuki hoti..
> 
> PA is not ready for any deal.. You have seen *what India has done with our ret. colonel*? If PA hasn't given a damn to that act, I am sure no one will be able to send him back..


----------



## The Eagle

takeitwithyou said:


> Did your foreign minister not say a few months ago that there is no evidence against this fella?



He said in Parliament that We are not yet handed over with complete evidences by Agencies because investigation was still undergoing. Geo made it a propaganda news, Indian Media read it selectively and took it with fake relief but missing the next clarifying statement of same Official, Sartaj Aziz denying as such.

Read here: Reported by the same Geo source then-after.

*"ISLAMABAD: A statement attributed to Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz in the full Senate Chamber pertaining to arrested Indian Intelligence Agency RAW’s operative Kulbhushan Yadav is absolutely incorrect, the Foreign Office spokesman said on Wednesday.*

The Adviser had said that investigations regarding the network of Kulbhshan Yadav are ongoing and the dossier shall be completed upon conclusion of the investigation. There is irrefutable proof against Kulbhushan Yadav, who had also made a public confession in March this year.

The Adviser also condemned the continued Indian interference in the internal affairs of Pakistan and urged the international community to take immediate notice of the violation of international law by India."

Also, the same official, in the month of March said *India’s terror link: Aziz rules out Kulbhushan’s extradition *so there is no point of him (Kulbashan) being innocent or no evidence etc as the same chapter is being closed since long though the rest is all Indian Media hype and fabricated news that still beating the same bush for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

A.A. Khan said:


> To whom India will provide counsel, Hussain Mubarak Patel ? Well Mr. Patel don't exist and India has'nt admitted about any Jadhav nor his family in Mumbai came forward.



India has accepted his original identity already.. They requested for access as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Soldiers die in war , and if he gets hanged then we will lost one more son of soil ...atleast he has a name


Legion V.2 said:


> I don't think so, it is privilege to civilian criminals by civilian institutions but under military courts there is no appeal no further discussion once Chief approves the sentence and now matter of only less than week means India has only one week to get him release I would suggest send same invisible sena to get him release.


----------



## PakSword

Crixus said:


> What India did with the retired col. ??? any proffs to support to what you are claiming ?



Since all the email communication has already been disclosed by our media, I am very much sure that we will not be able to see him again..

Anyway, you are right, we don't have any proof that it was done by India.. The only thing we know is that the UK number he was being called was an IP number from India, and the website of the fake company was also from India.. Anyway.. let see what happens..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

India's Ministry of External Affairs issues a démarche to Pakistan's High Commission in India:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851399663638921217


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

And India reacts.. None of the Pakistani prisoners in India will be sent back.. they will be here till end of their lives...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851423944330674176">April 10, 2017</a></blockquote>


----------



## SMC

Crixus said:


> Soldiers die in war , and if he gets hanged then we will lost one more son of soil ...atleast he has a name



Yes, a "soldier" who died supporting terrorist attacks that killed children and innocent civilians. What a soldier, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Lord Of Gondor said:


> India's Ministry of External Affairs issues a démarche to Pakistan's High Commission in India:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851399663638921217



India can now cry, issue what ever that suits him but fact of the matter is, he is f****d . Thanks to that Doval. Jadhav's blood lies on his hand. I think his family should protest against Ajit Doval in front of Dehli parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

AnnoyingOrange said:


> And India reacts.. None of the Pakistani prisoners in India will be sent back.. they will be here till end of their lives...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851423944330674176">April 10, 2017</a></blockquote>



Your choice if you want to delay release of civilians for a terrorist. We have hundreds of Indian civilians in our jails too so not a big deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

AnnoyingOrange said:


> And India reacts.. None of the Pakistani prisoners in India will be sent back.. they will be here till end of their lives...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851423944330674176">April 10, 2017</a></blockquote>



so as poor Indian fishermen


----------



## Sully3

AnnoyingOrange said:


> And India reacts.. None of the Pakistani prisoners in India will be sent back.. they will be here till end of their lives...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851423944330674176">April 10, 2017</a></blockquote>



we still are going to hang this indian monkey, you guys can cry as much as u want. 

burn in hell Jadav you scumbag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Can you share the IP of VoIP phone and website of the company ? If its an snatch operation then I think Indian intl agencies know how to clear the tracks ....or may be the col just went under ground but make such a scenario which points towrds India  like IPs and his landing near India the pic and his details in Pak media ...what you say about this angle ???


PakSword said:


> Since all the email communication is already disclosed by our media, I am very much sure that we will not be able to see him again..
> 
> Anyway, you are right, we don't have any proof that it was done by India.. The only thing we know is that the UK number he was being called was an IP number from India, and the website of the fake company was also from India.. Anyway.. let see what happens..


----------



## RazaGujjar

This guy is more than a spy....hes a murderer. He has the blood of innocent Pakistanis on his hands. He has admitted to being behind blasts in Balochistan. His whole agenda was to spread terrorism there.

I for one say he should live the rest of his life in a dark room and fed his own excrement. It sickens me knowing the protocol he has recieved. This mofo was seen smiling/laughing in his public interrogation video.

We should treat them like the scum they are. Meanwhile those filthy indians beat and torture even our fishermen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

PakSword said:


> India has tried its best to lure a Pakistani and kidnap him. It will not work.. The way India has done it, your assets have become vulnerable in many countries.. Your government knows it and they will not release any video of the retired colonel ever..


Actually this dangerous game of kidnapping has been started by your Mard e Mobin and they are getting full support from inside. Hence dont cry foul for your side, see the difference in work menship between the two agencies(if the colonel kidnapped by RAW) no body can claim anything on them. This game has no rules so prepare for the worst now.

India should atleast reciprocate by stopping all the medical tourism and say no to all people who are waiting for getting treatment in our hospitals becoz other side do not know the reciprocation law of life saving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

He is Indian and Rtd Naval officer and whats in hiding it , if you can share proofs of the sabotage activities by him that will be great other wise its just a ex Naval officer getting hanged in enemy country


PakSword said:


> India has accepted his original identity already.. They requested for access as well..


----------



## Sully3

Rajeev_Anand said:


> Actually this dangerous game of kidnapping has been started by your Mard e Mobin and they are getting full support from inside. Hence dont cry foul for your side, see the difference work menship between the two agencies(if the colonel kidnapped by RAW) no body can claim anything on them. This game has no rules so prepare for the worst now.
> 
> India should atleast reciprocate by stopping all the medical tourism and say no to all people who are waiting for getting treatment in our hospitals becoz other side do not know the reciprocation law of life saving.



if you want to go down this route we will just take out your entire consulates in afghanistan. you kill one of ours we will kill 5 of yours. 
you guys need it anyway population control and all that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

PakSword said:


> @Indika
> 
> The moment you guys will show him, we will go to international court with all the evidences..


Yow will get the reply IN KIND


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> Heck Indians can't even show that they have kidnapped our colonel.. All the record of his email communication with the company, website of which had been operated from India, is saved for International Court...
> 
> I know, and it is sad, that probably we will not see our retired colonel ever.



Extremely sad... But retired colonel, should have been more cautious too.. Going for a job in Nepal..which we know is full of RAW agents...he should have known..it could be a trap too... 

But extremely sad for his family.which is probably never going to see him again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Crixus said:


> Can you share the IP of VoIP phone and website of the company ? If its an snatch operation then I think Indian intl agencies know how to clear the tracks ....or may be the col just went under ground but make such a scenario which points towrds India  like IPs and his landing near India the pic and his details in Pak media ...what you say about this angle ???



This will be provided once the kidnappers accept that the ret. col is with them..


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Salman Zahidi said:


> India can now cry, issue what ever that suits him but fact of the matter is, he is f****d .


Two can play that game.
Lt. Col. Zahir is missing and was last heard from, when he was 5Kms away from the Indo-Nepal Border.


----------



## Jackdaws

Pakistani courts hardly have a history of being fair - I mean they hanged a Prime Minister, certified military coups - what chance did this poor chap have?



SMC said:


> Yes, a "soldier" who died supporting terrorist attacks that killed children and innocent civilians. What a soldier, eh?


Or so claimed by a country's whose courts have generally been a laughing stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Farah Sohail said:


> Extremely sad... But retired colonel, should have been more cautious too.. Going for a job in Nepal..which we know is full of RAW agents...he should have known..it could be a trap too...
> 
> But extremely sad for his family.which is probably never going to see him again



Yes it is sad.. But this is a normal practice. Normally employers select a country which grants on arrival visa to most of the countries, instead of visiting each and every country of the applicants.. This is a usual practice and since Nepal grants visa on arrival to Pakistanis, probably he couldn't realize it could be a trap.. 

Anyway, gone is gone.. Indians couldn't bring him on media as his family already reported his disappearance and media got hold of all the email communication.. 

I think from now on, Nepal is on the list of countries where we shouldn't go.. Also, India has started a game which has no end.. unfortunately..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

Sully3 said:


> if you want to go down this route we will just take out your entire consulates in afghanistan. you kill one of ours we will kill 5 of yours.
> you guys need it anyway population control and all that


You have already tried to the best of your capabilities, now wait for replies bcoz this time government is quite different in this side.


----------



## Crixus

How you can say he is even kidnapped missing may be knowingly ??? but you said the VoIP is in India , and site hosted in India  .... Buddy its eay to say then prove


PakSword said:


> This will be provided once the kidnappers accept that the ret. col is with them..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Rajeev_Anand said:


> Actually this dangerous game of kidnapping has been started by your Mard e Mobin and they are getting full support from inside. Hence dont cry foul for your side, see the difference in work menship between the two agencies(if the colonel kidnapped by RAW) no body can claim anything on them. This game has no rules so prepare for the worst now.
> 
> India should atleast reciprocate by stopping all the medical tourism and say no to all people who are waiting for getting treatment in our hospitals becoz other side do not know the reciprocation law of life saving.



Yes, it was our Mard e Momin who provided him a passport with a Muslim name on it.. And it was our Mard e Momin who asked him to apply for the visa on the same passport, and it was our Mard e Momin who granted him the Iranian visa on the same Muslim name..

Get a life..

Game tou abb shuru hogi..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

Tshering22 said:


> Quite wrong.
> 
> Shaheed maybe a relatively modern word but the Hindus and us other peoples of our country have had the concept long before you guys existed. In different languages it has different synonyms. Honestly man, 15 centuries is not very old in our cultures' timelines.


Shaheed is an Islamic term used in holy Quran and Hadeeth with particular meaning and no non-Muslim can be shaheed as per the definition of the word. You should better stick to the word "martyr" or its hindi equivalent,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crixus

OK any proofs other tne a confessional statement .... in duress its easy to get what ever you want thats wahy oin court of justice some confessions have no value ...if you have any conclusive evidence then please share other wise he is just a soldier who is about to be hanged in enemy country


SMC said:


> Yes, a "soldier" who died supporting terrorist attacks that killed children and innocent civilians. What a soldier, eh?


----------



## PakSword

Rajeev_Anand said:


> Yow will get the reply IN KIND



For the moment, enjoy reply in kind by Pakistan.. 



Rajeev_Anand said:


> You have already tried to the best of your capabilities, now wait for replies bcoz this time government is quite different in this side.



Yes, we know the government has cried foul in front of our ambassador.. lolll

But anyway, don't worry, I am sure he will not be hanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sully3

Rajeev_Anand said:


> You have already tried to the best of your capabilities, now wait for replies bcoz this time government is quite different in this side.



yeah like the Sur Gi Kal strikes you will teach us a lesson, the western media is still laughing at Modis claims of a surgical strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

PakSword said:


> Yes, it was our Mard e Momin who provided him a passport with a Muslim name on it.. And it was our Mard e Momin who asked him to apply for the visa on the same passport, and it was our Mard e Momin who granted him the Iranian visa on the same Muslim name..
> 
> Get a life..
> 
> Game tou abb shuru hogi..


These evidence have been produced through doctored video, nothing substantial, trial should be done in court not behind closed doors. Even Sartaz Aziz told previously that there is not enough evidence against him. If they are so confident then he should be given a fair trial and all the drums to beaten actually if that is true then Pakistan has lost a splended opportunity to malign India remember how "KASAB" helped branding Pakistan as a terrorist state.


----------



## PakSword

Crixus said:


> How you can say he is even kidnapped missing may be knowingly ??? but you said the VoIP is in India , and site hosted in India  .... Buddy its eay to say then prove



I am telling you.. It will be provided.. By the way, do you remember that era when we could enable showing of the originating IP addresses on hotmail?

Anyway, I am not going into detail, but let see what happens..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Not the first time Indians are crying wolf.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Rajeev_Anand said:


> These evidence have been produced through doctored video, nothing substantial, trial should be done in court not behind closed doors. Even Sartaz Aziz told previously that there is not enough evidence against him. If they are so confident then he should be given a fair trial and all the drums to beaten actually if that is true then Pakistan has lost a splended opportunity to malign India remember how "KASAB" helped branding Pakistan as a terrorist state.




Ask Iran if it was an original visa or a fake visa on his passport..


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> Yes it is sad.. But this is a normal practice. Normally employers select a country which grants on arrival visa to most of the countries, instead of visiting each and every country of the applicants.. This is a usual practice and since Nepal grants visa on arrival to Pakistanis, probably he couldn't realize it could be a trap..
> 
> Anyway, gone is gone.. Indians couldn't bring him on media as his family already reported his disappearance and media got hold of all the email communication..
> 
> I think from now on, Nepal is on the list of countries where we shouldn't go.. Also, India has started a game which has no end.. unfortunately..



Being an ex ISI officer...he should have been smarter... Everyone knows..tht Nepal is like a colony of India, so Nepal should have been a strict no for him.,,for an interview.. These things, like Nepal being full of RAW agents, can escape the thoughts of a layman, but as I said, ax ex ISI officer should have been more cautious/smarter...

But anyways.. As u said, whats gone is gone....however sad..it maybe...

I hope we reply to india, in kind.. But I am afraid it wont be the case.... Or their consulates in Afghanistan should have been busted by now...after all tht India has been doing to Pakistan, form there, since decade,,,.,.but thts not the case...maybe we lack guts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## imadul

kasper95 said:


> If he is hanged,Pakistan should pay the price.No Indian life should be cheap,next time they kidnap a inncoent guys and book him on false charges they should know what will be the consiquences.


You cant be more truer, no indian life is cheap. Only indian Muslims and Sikh lives are cheap and Kashmiri Muslims. 
Remember Gujrat and Dehli massacre of Muslims and Sikhs? 
Hindu india has already started targetting Muslims all over india.

NO INDIAN LIFE IS CHEAP! YOU CAN'T BE ANY TRUER THAN THAT!


----------



## Crixus

I am not denying the possiblity of India doing such a snatch , but till now its just a speculation without any proof


PakSword said:


> I am telling you.. It will be provided.. By the way, do you remember that era when we could enable showing of the originating IP addresses on hotmail?
> 
> Anyway, I am not going into detail, but let see what happens..


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

Crixus said:


> How you can say he is even kidnapped missing may be knowingly ??? but you said the VoIP is in India , and site hosted in India  .... Buddy its eay to say then prove[/QUOT





PakSword said:


> Ask Iran if it was an original visa or a fake visa on his passport..


So try him in the Court and all the truth will come out as simple as that. Actually this shows the capacity of the agencies involved because they will be exposed to the highest level hence give the verdict of death penalty behind closed doors.


----------



## Spring Onion

Crixus said:


> He is Indian and Rtd Naval officer and whats in hiding it , if you can share proofs of the sabotage activities by him that will be great other wise its just a ex Naval officer getting hanged in enemy country



Your Indian naval officer was Travelling to Pakistan on FAKE Passport with FAKE Muslim name )))))

Ours was with all his original credentials.

Please do the math yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crixus

We know the quality life the minorities living in Pakistan so stick to the topic


imadul said:


> You cant be more truer, no indian life is cheap. Only indian Muslims and Sikh lives are cheap and Kashmiri Muslims.
> Remember Gujrat and Dehli massacre of Muslims and Sikhs?
> Hindu india has already started targetting Muslims all over india.
> 
> NO INDIAN LIFE IS CHEAP! YOU CAN'T BE ANY TRUER THAN THAT!


----------



## kabooter_maila

Jackdaws said:


> Pakistani courts hardly have a history of being fair - I mean they hanged a Prime Minister, certified military coups - what chance did this poor chap have?
> 
> 
> Or so claimed by a country's whose courts have generally been a laughing stock.


Look who the heck is talking of fairness! An Indian - a born liar, cheater, and deception guru. The terrorist monkey Kul Bhushan have killed so many innocent people in Pakistan that he should have summarily been executed. Indians keep crying. They are as good as a dead monkey. The terrorist monkey must see a sorrow end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Farah Sohail said:


> Being an ex ISI officer...he should have been smarter... Everyone knows..tht Nepal is like a colony of India, so Nepal should have been a strict no for him.,,for an interview.. These things, like Nepal being full of RAW agents, can escape the thoughts of a layman, but as I said, ax ex ISI officer should have been more cautious/smarter...
> 
> But anyways.. As u said, whats gone is gone....however sad..it maybe...
> 
> I hope we reply to india, in kind.. But I am afraid it wont be the case.... Or their consulates in Afghanistan should have been busted by now...after all tht India has been doing to Pakistan, form there, since decade,,,.,.but thts not the case...maybe we lack guts



Yeah, it is sad.. Being a retired person, he should have been more cautious. 

Afghanistan main koi aur game chal rahi hai.. It is an strategic game, with China and Russia involved.. Taliban have to come into mainstream.. Any misadventure this time around will have very adverse consequences on our strategic move.. India machal raha hai, ro raha hai but kuchh nahi kar pa raha in Afghanistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

And which immigration counter in Pakistant stamped his fake passport , when he entered Pakistan , when he got Pakistani Visa , which cities he was permitted to move inside pakistan ????? and if he entered illegally then I think he needed his passport to show that he is an Indian with fake passport entring in Pakistan illigally and working for R&AW and did sabotage in Pakistan 


Spring Onion said:


> Your Indian naval officer was Travelling to Pakistan on FAKE Passport with FAKE Muslim name )))))
> 
> Ours was with all his original credentials.
> 
> Please do the math yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Rajeev_Anand said:


> So try him in the Court and all the truth will come out as simple as that. Actually this shows the capacity of the agencies involved because they will be exposed to the highest level hence give the verdict of death penalty behind closed doors.



He has the chance to file an appeal in SC.

Ask your government to provide him with the counsel..



Crixus said:


> And which immigration counter in Pakistant stamped his fake passport , when he got Pakistani Visa , which cities he was permitted to move inside pakistan ????? and if he entered illegally then he needed his passport  to show that he is an Indian with fake passport entring in Pakistan illigally



I think you didn't understand what @Spring Onion said.. He was never issued a Pakistani visa, nor did he enter Pakistani through proper channel..

It was Pakistan's luck that he was carrying his fake passport with Iranian visa on it during his illegal stay in Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crixus

Pakistan denied the counsel access 13 times in last 1 year .


PakSword said:


> He has the chance to file an appeal in SC.
> 
> Ask your government to provide him with the counsel..


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> Yeah, it is sad.. Being a retired person, he should have been more cautious.
> 
> Afghanistan main koi aur game chal rahi hai.. It is an strategic game, with China and Russia involved.. Taliban have to come into mainstream.. Any misadventure this time around will have very adverse consequences on our strategic move.. India machal raha hai, ro raha hai but kuchh nahi kar pa raha in Afghanistan..



The dialogue process, which was started by Russia, China and Pakistan, now it has included India in tht process too... So there goes any hope of achieving any thing substantial from tht process...


----------



## takeitwithyou

The Eagle said:


> He said in Parliament that We are not yet handed over with complete evidences by Agencies because investigation was still undergoing. Geo made it a propaganda news, Indian Media read it selectively and took it with fake relief but missing the next clarifying statement of same Official, Sartaj Aziz denying as such.
> 
> Read here: Reported by the same Geo source then-after.
> 
> *"ISLAMABAD: A statement attributed to Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz in the full Senate Chamber pertaining to arrested Indian Intelligence Agency RAW’s operative Kulbhushan Yadav is absolutely incorrect, the Foreign Office spokesman said on Wednesday.*
> 
> The Adviser had said that investigations regarding the network of Kulbhshan Yadav are ongoing and the dossier shall be completed upon conclusion of the investigation. There is irrefutable proof against Kulbhushan Yadav, who had also made a public confession in March this year.
> 
> The Adviser also condemned the continued Indian interference in the internal affairs of Pakistan and urged the international community to take immediate notice of the violation of international law by India."
> 
> Also, the same official, in the month of March said *India’s terror link: Aziz rules out Kulbhushan’s extradition *so there is no point of him (Kulbashan) being innocent or no evidence etc as the same chapter is being closed since long though the rest is all Indian Media hype and fabricated news that still beating the same bush for nothing.


From an international stage perspective, it is still odd and a dangerous escalation that a death sentence is given to a spy. To have the international community support you, Pakistan should have made it as transparent as possible and had the civilian justice system involved. Just so many red flags to consider, honestly. He was not granted consular access and was tried by a secret military court. 

Nevertheless, with me being a foreign policy fan, it will be interesting to watch this play out.


----------



## Mugwop

Crixus said:


> We know the quality life the minorities living in Pakistan so stick to the topic


No you don't! I am a minority from Pakistan who had no problems so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jackdaws

kabooter_maila said:


> Look who the heck is talking of fairness! An Indian - a born liar, cheater, and deception guru. The terrorist monkey Kul Bhushan have killed so many innocent people in Pakistan that he should have summarily been executed. Indians keep crying. They are as good as a dead monkey. The terrorist monkey must see a sorrow end.



I am not talking about the average Pakistani - I am talking about your entire administrative machinery which has constantly pulled wool over your eyes and fooled you - from fixing elections to overthrowing Governments - the fact that you trust this same administration is mind-boggling. Anyway - even Kasab who was caught in the middle of a terror act was offered consular access which Pakistan decided not to provide to him and here Yadav is denied consular access - he may be a spy, he may not be a spy - I can't be sure but denying him consular access seems that Pakistan is not being honest.


----------



## Crixus

Buddy , dont you think Pakistan is very much lucky in this case  getting fake passport and issued valid Iranian visa ... let me tell you one thing buddy ... he was also snatched from Iran and he was also fool that he was not vigilat enough to figure this out in advance ...todays software can even scan your figure prints when you use touch screens and the voice recognition softwares tape all your calls originated from any source 

No under cover can carry anything which can relate him to his country in any possible way  directly like fake passport



PakSword said:


> He has the chance to file an appeal in SC.
> 
> Ask your government to provide him with the counsel..
> 
> 
> 
> I think you didn't understand what @Spring Onion said.. He was never issued a Pakistani visa, nor did he enter Pakistani through proper channel..
> 
> It was Pakistan's *luck that he was carrying his fake passport* with Iranian visa on it during his illegal stay in Pakistan..


----------



## PakSword

Crixus said:


> Pakistan denied the counsel access 13 times in last 1 year .



Because the case was in Military court.. Now it will come to civil courts and you guys will have a chance to fight.. But it depends on him, if he decides to file.. 

Listen to the below from 00:20 to 00:35..


----------



## Crixus

I have a humble request please dont quote me again , better give negative ratings then quoting me
@waz


Mugwop said:


> No you don't! I am a minority from Pakistan who had no problems so far.


----------



## PakSword

Crixus said:


> Buddy , dont you think Pakistan is very much lucky in this case  getting fake passport and issued valid Iranian visa ... let me tell you one thing buddy ... he was also snatched from Iran and he was also fool that he was not vigilat enough to figure this out in advance ...todays software can even scan your figure prints when you use touch screens and the voice recognition softwares tape all your calls originated from any source
> 
> No under cover can carry anything which can relate him to his country in any possible way  directly like fake passport



That us why it is extremely difficult to catch an agent.. You are right, we were lucky because of just one mistake from his side.. He kept his passport with him.. This type of mistake occurs once in decades..



Farah Sohail said:


> The dialogue process, which was started by Russia, China and Pakistan, now it has included India in tht process too... So there goes any hope of achieving any thing substantial from tht process...



No, India's role will end once Taliban will be brought in mainstream..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Again saying in field no one carries anything which relates to his country of origin , but its only possible if his place of residence in third country can be raided and he get kidnapped ...if possible ask any know intl expert he will tell you the same 


PakSword said:


> That us why it is extremely difficult to catch an agent.. You are right, we were lucky because of just one mistake from his side.. He kept his passport with him.. This type of mistake occurs once in decades..


----------



## Taimoor Khan

egodoc222 said:


> And kulbushan was a retired navy officer!!
> We'll weed out and execute all isi operatives! You have set a precedent...we'll finish it!



Sunnyboy, MARK MY WORDS, if the likes of your Dovels got any brain cell left up there, there wont do anything stupid like what you are suggesting. Any ex or serving Indian forces or RAW personal will not be able to set a foot outside India with the fear of ISI hunting them in the shadows. 

Jadev is a jet black terrorist. You lot have kidnapped as retired Pakistani officer who was in Nepal for a pre arranged job interview. Any stupidity from Indian establishment, and you will see many raw/Indian personals getting dispatched globally. 

on the news itself, what a great response from Pakistan. About time Indian terrorism be uprooted from its source and those who have been planning, executing and sponsoring these terrorists activities in Pakistan, their heads must roll literally. I hope Jadev is the first and many will follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Crixus said:


> but its only possible if his place of residence in third country can be raided and he get kidnapped



Or he falls in love with another agent of the hostile country..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

If this is the case then he deserves to be hanged 


PakSword said:


> Or he falls in love with another agent of the hostile country..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Well, terrorism has no place , should be eradicated .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

No mercy for terrorist who killed countless innocent people. Ear for an Ear an Eye for Eye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Crixus said:


> Pakistan denied the counsel access 13 times in last 1 year .


And can you tell me what would your Superman counselor would have done. Other then weeping and crying in front of Pakistan Army to save him. 

It is really funny Indians are claiming here and on social media no councilor access was given so no justice is done. The first fault in this statement is they are questioning our military and judiciary system . And secondly they are make tall claims like their super power counselor would have been best lawyer in the world to save their terrorist agent. And even if counselor access was provided . I highly doubt that results would had been different because this is how spies are treated all around world

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

takeitwithyou said:


> Did your foreign minister not say a few months ago that there is no evidence against this fella?
> A death sentence is very odd. We catch several spies in the U.S. and sentence them to jail and in many cases, after their term is completed, they are deported. A death sentence is very odd.
> *Russian spy released from prison and deported - CNN Video - CNN.com*
> http://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/...ed-from-prison-deported-schneider-ctn-sot.cnn


he was terrorist noytspy he came to destabilize Pakistan and not to collect information for indian govt



oFFbEAT said:


> How would you know? It's not like your ISPR will disclose such incidents.....
> Anyway, officer or not, there are loads of Pakistani spies languishing in Indian jails. Normally India doesn't kill them but you saw what happened after you killed 'Sarabjit Singh', a Pakistani spy named 'Rana Sanaullah Haq' was killed in Tihar jail.


Most of them are indian nationals


----------



## PakSword

Crixus said:


> Again saying in field no one carries anything which relates to his country of origin , but its only possible if his place of residence in third country can be raided and he get kidnapped ...if possible ask any know intl expert he will tell you the same



Anyway, he shouldn't have passport with fake name and Iranian visa on the same name.. Indian case would have been much more stronger had he been in possession of his own passport and applied visa on it.. 

He was issued with this Muslim passport because he had to contact several Pakistanis in Iran showing them that he is "Hussain", a name that is mostly associated with the shiites in Iran and Pakistan.. Anyway.. his mistake.. he will have to suffer..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

Neutron said:


> No mercy for terrorist who killed countless innocent people. Ear for an Ear an Eye for Eye


Eye for an Eye so do not come to India for any medical treatment else release equal nos of Indians to the nos of Pakistanis treated in India.
Do not speak if your words do not carry weight.


----------



## Crixus

You are right they cant do anything , thats what i said to a memeber @PakSword , but he still thinks Pakistan will allow that I just expect his family to see him last time before the execution
I know its too much to expect


Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> And can you tell me what would your Superman counselor would have done. Other then weeping and crying in front of Pakistan Army to save him.
> 
> It is really funny Indians are claiming here and on social media no councilor access was given so no justice is done. The first fault in this statement is they are questioning our military and judiciary system . And secondly they are make tall claims like their super power counselor would have been best lawyer in the world to save their terrorist agent. And even if counselor access was provided . I highly doubt that results would had been different because this is how spies are treated all around world


----------



## Mugwop

I didn't read anything of the screen as per indian B.S claim!
I confessed everything on my own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Crixus said:


> If this is the case then he deserves to be hanged



His wife agrees with you...


----------



## Sully3

Rajeev_Anand said:


> Eye for an Eye so do not come to India for any medical treatment else release equal nos of Indians to the nos of Pakistanis treated in India.
> Do not speak if your words do not carry weight.


go cry to your government if u dont want to treat medical patients

it will only make india look bad on the world stage, go ahead and ban patients. you also send your patients to get treated abroad, remember the deli bus rape girl who got sent over to singapore


----------



## HAIDER

He has one more chance in military appellate court, which will be composed of panel of Brigs and Gens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Crixus said:


> but he still thinks Pakistan will allow that I just expect his family to see him last time before the execution
> I know its too much to expect



Now it will be allowed.. In early days, it is not allowed because the first thing embassy staff asks is how many assets have been compromised.

If you know anyone in any secret agency, ask him what is the first conversation with a captured spy.. to save the rest of the assets..



HAIDER said:


> He has one more chance in military appellate court, which will be composed of panel of Brigs and Gens.



Yes, but he has another chance in SC.


----------



## takeitwithyou

Narendra Trump said:


> he was terrorist noytspy he came to destabilize Pakistan and not to collect information for indian govt



What terror acts did he commit? For a death sentence to be awarded, an act should have taken place. 
With all of this being held in secret how does one know outside of an alleged confession?


----------



## Crixus

Again I am saying India govt has accepted his identity as Rtd Navy officer doing business in Iran , fake passport is fishy and nothing much other then some theories as we both discussed , his passport was fake but travelling in target country with passprt of origin country literally too much to believe 


PakSword said:


> Anyway, he shouldn't have passport with fake name and Iranian visa on the same name.. Indian case would have been much more stronger had he been in possession of his own passport and applied visa on it..
> 
> He was issued with this Muslim passport because he had to contact several Pakistanis in Iran showing them that he is "Hussain", a name that is mostly associated with the shiites in Iran and Pakistan.. Anyway.. his mistake.. he will have to suffer..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

#MonkeyLivesMatter








takeitwithyou said:


> What terror acts did he commit? For a death sentence to be awarded, an act should have taken place.
> With all of this being held in secret how does one know outside of an alleged confession?


Ever heared about kashmir Singh??
if not then don't quote me again


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Pakistanis have proved that they are not impressed with Indian kidnapping of our retired personnel...ISI will not forgive India if anything happens to our colonel because he was kidnapped just for sake of reply/revenge...He didn't do anything but was trapped by RAW in fake interview call and asking to go to Nepal..

Indians acted quite low...Shame on them...But now they realized after this decision regarding Kulbhusan jhadev, that Pakistanis will act offensive and if any of our innocent one got killed in revenge then India will have problem in safeguarding their own retired ones...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

takeitwithyou said:


> What terror acts did he commit? For a death sentence to be awarded, an act should have taken place.
> With all of this being held in secret how does one know outside of an alleged confession?


Very long list. Mainly terrorism in Baluchistan and Karachi. Lots of agents been arrested , which he pointed out. Later they were brought in court and admit they been in contact with Indian spy all those years.


----------



## Crixus

Buddy spy agenncies know how much their assets know and how much damage they day do incase of compromise .....
Now lets see how India reacts overtly and covertly


PakSword said:


> Now it will be allowed.. In early days, it is not allowed because the first thing embassy staff asks is *how many assets have been compromised*.
> 
> If you know anyone in any secret agency, ask him what is the first conversation with a captured spy.. to save the rest of the assets..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he has another chance in SC.


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Crixus said:


> You are right they cant do anything , thats what i said to a memeber @PakSword , but he still thinks Pakistan will allow that I just expect his family to see him last time before the execution
> I know its too much to expect


Well dude I am sorry to say but once you are arrested for the claims of spy and that too of terrorist spy. Your fate is almost sealed . Their is very little rights available to them. They can be tortured for information without having any international restrictions or retribution . Same used to be done against spies and their Network during cold war.
That's the reason why he confessed so easily in front of camera. And about his family all spies specially deep intelligence operatives know what will happen to them and their families before they sign up to this kind of job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Crixus said:


> his passport was fake but travelling in target country with passprt of origin country literally too much to believe



You are right.. That's why I am saying that it was Pakistan's luck.. plus it happens once in decades..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

The message is clear from Pakistan, we have done the drama and do not want further embarrassment and so we want to close the chapter.


----------



## HAIDER

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Pakistanis have proved that they are not impressed with Indian kidnapping of our retired personnel...ISI will not forgive India if anything happens to our colonel because he was kidnapped just for sake of reply/revenge...He didn't do anything but was trapped by RAW in fake interview call and asking to go to Nepal..
> 
> Indians acted quite low...Shame on them...But now they realized after this decision regarding Kulbhusan jhadev, that Pakistanis will act offensive and if any of our innocent one got killed in revenge then India will have problem in safeguarding their own retired ones...


It seems Indian knows Kalbo death penalty is imminent , that's why they kidnap retd Col. Try to use as bargaining chip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeitwithyou

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> I highly doubt that results would had been different because this is how spies are treated all around world


No, not in civilized countries at least, honestly
*Russian Spy Sent Home After Early Release From U.S. Prison*


----------



## PakSword

Crixus said:


> Now lets see how India reacts overtly and covertly



This is happening already.. No matter how much we deny, Pakistan and India are at war. The war is not conventional, but whoever is denying it lives in a fools paradise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Narendra Trump said:


> #MonkeyLivesMatter
> View attachment 389977
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heared about kashmir Singh??
> if not then don't quote me again




Your DP is epic, nearly spilled coffee laughing my head off. Is it photoshoped by any chance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> Yes, but he has another chance in SC.



I dont think so, he can appeal in civil courts.. I think its not a normal case of military court, where people can still appeal in High courts and Supreme court.. Kulbhushan will be given chance to appeal in military appelatte court only...i heard this, in The reporters too... So this tells, tht he was tried under a different act, than normal military courts tht we see these days.. In normal cases, they dont appeal in military appelatte court but directly in High courts and Supreme courts.. So Kulbhushan was tried under a different act, it seems....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

Its only a drama to sentence him to Death but the truth is that Mr. Jadhav was already Died while torturing.
- G.D. Bakshi


----------



## takeitwithyou

Narendra Trump said:


> #MonkeyLivesMatter
> View attachment 389977
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heared about kashmir Singh??
> if not then don't quote me again



Nope and I presume he is some other person you would like to discuss? Why not educate me on what terror acts this man committed?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Taimoor Khan said:


> Your DP is epic, nearly spilled coffee laughing my head off. Is it photoshoped by any chance?


no
http://imgur.com/a/w3HEg


----------



## Crixus

I agree with you what ever you said 100% just one thing confession are of no value in such cases other than propaganda 


Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Well dude I am sorry to say but once you are arrested for the claims of spy and that too of terrorist spy. Your fate is almost sealed . Their is very little rights available to them. They can be tortured for information without having any international restrictions or retribution . Same used to be done against spies and their Network during cold war.
> That's the reason why he confessed so easily in front of camera. And about his family all spies specially deep intelligence operatives know what will happen to them and their families before they sign up to this kind of job


----------



## Reichsmarschall

X_Killer said:


> Its only a drama to sentence him to Death but the truth is that Mr. Jadhav was already Died while torturing.
> - G.D. Bakshi


You guys should do surgical strikes to rescue him from Evil Albakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

The poor PA officer was entraped by RAW in an attempt to gain a barter, but it seems the PA is serious about knocking out Yadav.

RAW tried to one up them by kidnapping an average retired guy and threatening to trump him up as a spy for their local maliced population if Yadav was not released- this is just a harsh response to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

takeitwithyou said:


> No, not in civilized countries at least, honestly
> *Russian Spy Sent Home After Early Release From U.S. Prison*



What r u trying to say? We have also handed over spy to India in single piece, alive...

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-admits-Kashmir-Singh/articleshow/2845628.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 389936


as Pakistani i admire the act... if he was only for spy things then we should respect him .. because he was serving his nation.. if he was for terrorism then we should make him example for others


----------



## PakSword

Farah Sohail said:


> So Kulbhushan was tried under a different act, it seems....



Different act? Which act? I think he has the right to appeal.. Anyway, lets see.


----------



## takeitwithyou

HAIDER said:


> Very long list. Mainly terrorism in Baluchistan and Karachi. Lots of agents been arrested , which he pointed out. Later they were brought in court and admit they been in contact with Indian spy all those years.



Where is this list? 
Everything has been done in secret courts. How do you know of this "list" and no one else?


----------



## Crixus

You are right , this assymetric warfare hurt the comman man the most be it a Pakistani or an Indian comman man  , this is harsh but reality


PakSword said:


> This is happening already.. No matter how much we deny, Pakistan and India are at war. The war is not conventional, but whoever is denying it lives in a fools paradise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

takeitwithyou said:


> Nope and I presume he is some other person you would like to discuss? Why not educate me on what terror acts this man committed?


----------



## PakSword

takeitwithyou said:


> Where is this list?
> Everything has been done in secret courts. How do you know of this "list" and no one else?



Mostly, Pakistani national were arrested. One of them is Uzair Baloch probably..


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> Different act? Which act? I think he has the right to appeal.. Anyway, lets see.



I am not sure, but maybe spies are treated differently? Because it was told in the reporters prog tht he will have a chance to appeal in military appellate courts, which is not the case in normal military court cases.. People go to high courts and then supreme court, against verdict given by military courts normally...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Narendra Trump said:


> no
> http://imgur.com/a/w3HEg



I hope this wont be classed a pornography and go against the forum rules. 

ah well, as they say, you are known by the company you keep. At least now we know where the Modi is getting his inspiration from.


----------



## HAIDER

takeitwithyou said:


> Where is this list?
> Everything has been done in secret courts. How do you know of this "list" and no one else?


Well, these high level proceeding always shared with opponent. May be not all proceeding publish in media. But, Indian govts knows well. Indian govt only issue is death penalty, they haven't challenge the accusations .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

patman said:


> here is a question , why is his only ship missing from the dockyard. why would he go into Pakistan with a Iranian passport, its clear as daylight that he was kidnapped from international water. i'm guessing he got too close and the Pakistani navy caught him on petrol



Yeah I Am Sure You Were There When He Was Kidnapped


----------



## Sully3

Srinivas said:


> The message is clear from Pakistan, we have done the drama and do not want further embarrassment and so we want to close the chapter.


your monkey is going to die regardless, please stop crying and go complain to your government about spreading terrorism in other countries. 

you dont like whats happening to this monkey tell your government to change its ways simple !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

takeitwithyou said:


> No, not in civilized countries at least, honestly
> *Russian Spy Sent Home After Early Release From U.S. Prison*


Well those Russian and US spies don't try to disintegrate other nations by investing and supporting terrorist groups. I am pretty sure uncle Sam will not release any Russian Agent if he is found supporting and arming Islamic State in USA . But will send him first ticket to electric chair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

[QUOTE="Narendra Trump, post: 9370304, member: 175123"Indiguys should do surgical strikes to rescue him from Evil Albakistanis[/QUOTE]
Everything will be done via formal and legal channel.
As per core of my knowledge, India always do all things according to International laws.

Similar was seen in case of Masood Azhar, than later he found guilty and sentenced him to jail not Death.
But later an aeroplane get hijacked to rescue him. I think that's not according to laws.


----------



## Samlee

X_Killer said:


> Its only a drama to sentence him to Death but the truth is that Mr. Jadhav was already Died while torturing.
> - G.D. Bakshi



Ah Yes Bakhshi The New Clown On Indian Media Since Goswami Left


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Srinivas said:


> The message is clear from Pakistan, we have done the drama and do not want further embarrassment and so we want to close the chapter.


You are right about clear messages from Pakistan " don't mess with us"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

Cold Blooded Murder!


----------



## WarFariX

Horus said:


> He is not an ISI officer, he retired from the Army in 2013 and from the ISI in 2006. We have evidence that he was abducted from Nepal. His passport is real, ID is real and he was flew through the immigration departments of 3 countries. If you think that India can abduct and hang him in 'retaliation', it will give Pakistan the license to shoot down any Indian citizens we find in Afghanistan. Be careful what you wish for.


Sir , sudden conclusion of this case has anything to do with military courts ? Because this issue was sandwiched between other major issues for too long and we didnt get to hear much . Now that MC's are back , is this their doing ? Or this is related to both , MC and Rtd pak officer's kidnapping ?


----------



## X_Killer

Samlee said:


> Ah Yes Bakhshi The New Clown On Indian Media Since Goswami Left


Better to click on the below mentioned link for details about him.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/G._D._Bakshi


----------



## WarFariX

egodoc222 said:


> And kulbushan was a retired navy officer!!
> We'll weed out and execute all isi operatives! You have set a precedent...we'll finish it!


If ISI does the same with all blood Pak has lost in last 2 decades then i think 1/10th of India's population would be wiped off just to avenge the blood of innocent civilians


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

thesolar65 said:


> Cold Blooded Murder!


And what do you call what your military is doing to kashmiri as playing guli danda?


----------



## X_Killer

I didn't find any spy who likes to travel with his genuine Passport.


----------



## Cash GK

thesolar65 said:


> Cold Blooded Murder!


spy thing is oky as he was serving his nation. wrest part is your country did not accept him as heir nagri .... but terrorism is not acceptable my dear friend from enemy country india..


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan: We just arrested an Indian spy.

Indian media: You have no proof that he was Indian spy.

Pakistan: He is a former Indian navy officer.

Indian media: No he isn't.

Pakistan: ...

Indian media: Ok maybe he is. But now he is just an ordinary businessman. Stop making conspiracy theories.

Pakistan: We picked him up from waters near Balochistan, "coincidentally" one of the most disturbed regions of Pakistan.

Indian media: He got lost at sea.

Pakistan: HE WAS TRAVELLING WITH FAKE DOCUMENTS.

Indian media: Lies. Pak made it up.

Kulbashan: Ok shut up both of you, yeah I worked for RAW and sponsored terrorism in Pakistan. #YOLO

Indian media: SHUT UP KULBASHAN. Let the grown ups handle this.

Indian media: Listen Pak, for the last time, Kulbashan is innocent, and India has nothing to do with him being in Pak.

Pakistan: Ok we are done with this shit we will hang him for illegally crossing the border with forged documents.

Indian media: NOOO Our brave jawan is being hanged by **** terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samlee

Crixus said:


> I agree with you what ever you said 100% just one thing confession are of no value in such cases other than propaganda




When A Similar "Confession" Is Made By Afzal Guru Or Kasab You Indians Are Over The Moon But Know Since and Indian Terrorist Is Caught and Has Confessed It Is Of No Value????????????





X_Killer said:


> Better to click on the below mentioned link for details about him.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/G._D._Bakshi



Give It a Rest I Can Show You Pakistan Officers With Even Better Credentials


----------



## PakSword

X_Killer said:


> I didn't find any spy who likes to travel with his genuine Passport.



Loll..

You have proved what we are trying to prove to Indians.. 

Kalbhoshan was caught with a passport with Muslim name on it.. lolll


----------



## X_Killer

> https://www.dawn.com/news/1301190/QUOTE]
> Insufficient evidence delays Jadhav dossier: Aziz
> BAQIR SAJJAD SYED
> DEC 08, 2016 04:14PM
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz on Wednesday kicked up a controversy by stating in the Senate that government could not finalise a dossier on captured Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav because of inadequate evidence provided so far.
> 
> “It is not that material has been provided and it’s lacking in English and we are overcoming it. The [provided] material, in our view, was insufficient,” Mr Aziz told a meeting of the Senate Committee of the Whole House, in Urdu.
> 
> The committee has been set up to prepare policy guidelines in view of the emerging regional situation.
> 
> The adviser was responding to Senator Mushahid Hussain’s criticism over a delay in finalisation of the planned dossier for mobilising international opinion on Indian involvement in subversive activities in Pakistan.
> 
> ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
> The delay, Mr Hussain said, was causing embarrassment for the country.
> 
> Jadhav’s capture from Balochistan was announced in March and was flaunted by military as a “proof of Indian interference and state sponsored terrorism”. Mr Aziz said that the material provided to the Foreign Office on Yadav’s activities was mere statements.
> 
> Intelligence agencies have been investigating Yadav’s role in sponsoring terrorism in Pakistan and his local connections for close to nine months now. The intelligence agencies have been told to strengthen the evidence with a view to making it water tight and convincing for the international community.
> 
> Mr Aziz said further information had been sought. But, he was not sure when the task would be completed. “I don’t know how long they would take to give additional information,” Mr Aziz told the Senate body.
> 
> Later in the evening, the FO went into a damage limitation mode by denying that the adviser had decried the information furnished by quarters concerned as not enough.
> 
> “The statement attributed to the Adviser is absolutely incorrect. The Adviser had said that the investigations regarding the network of Kulbhushan Yadav are ongoing and the dossier shall be completed upon conclusion of the investigation,” a statement from the spokesman’s office said.Speaking at the Senate meeting, Mr Aziz defended the government’s record on fighting terrorism and said it was wrong to give the entire credit to the military in this regard.
> 
> He recalled that the political consensus developed before the launch of National Action Plan on counterterrorism was crucial and a major step.
> 
> He said the government was very clear in terms of policy, but achieving the desired results needed time.
> 
> Mr Aziz and Defence Minister Khawaja Asif earlier gave an in-camera briefing on the escalation on Line of Control.
> 
> A number of opposition senators lashed out at the government’s track record of fighting terrorism.
> 
> Senator Farhatullah Babar of the PPP said: “Non implementation of the National Action Plan is the grotesque failure of the government as the fourth schedulers among the non-state actors even take part in elections without being noticed.”
> 
> He recalled that the policy guidelines had categorically stated “no room for non-state actors” and “the soil of Pakistan not to be allowed for use by them”.
> 
> Sen Sherry Rehman also regretted that people included in the fourth schedule were contesting elections, while the institutions that were to enforce the restrictions on them seemed to suffering from paralysis.
> 
> Senator Jahanzeb Jamaldini said he was painted to see soft corner for terrorists and extremists.
> 
> Published in Dawn, December 8th, 2016


----------



## Fledgingwings

I wish I could see his legs kicking in the air when his time comes.


----------



## Samlee

Srinivas said:


> The message is clear from Pakistan, we have done the drama and do not want further embarrassment and so we want to close the chapter.



Keep Saying That If It Comforts You


----------



## StandForInsaf

Justice served well done , execute on time if appeal fails.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

It takes very small time to collect evidence and sentenced him to deal.
Wow. Pretty fast


----------



## Sully3

thesolar65 said:


> Cold Blooded Murder!


so was all the bomb blasts sponsored by GOI, he is just one man. you government has the blood of 180 odd school children to pay for as we..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

Kasab was caught firing in CST his CCT footage is available firing using his AK , we have the rcording of his black berry , we habe Abu jundal who was present in the control room in KArachi , UK has shared the internet searches but the technical team during that time originated from the IPs used during the Mumbai attacks and for Afzal Guru , I personally dont like final statement by Supreme court  ........


Samlee said:


> When A Similar "Confession" Is Made By Afzal Guru Or Kasab You Indians Are Over The Moon But Know Since and Indian Terrorist Is Caught and Has Confessed It Is Of No Value????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give It a Rest I Can Show You Pakistan Officers With Even Better Credentials


----------



## Cash GK

Roybot said:


> Col. Zahir worked as an ISI officer till 2009, not 2006. He was the sub sector commander ISI Sukkur, from August 2008- September 2009. You do not know whether he was captured from Nepal or from India. A "retired" ISI Colonel coming for a job interview to a small town in Nepal, 5 KM from the Indian border, makes sense!
> 
> Pakistan already targets Indian assets and infrastructure in Afghanistan as much as it can so nothing new here.


at least Pakistan accepted him as Pakistani..... unlike you indians..you guys did not accepted almost 5 months that he is indian nagri.....atleast pak respect their spy and respect them... you have to accept this fact your country disrespected your spy and it is not good example for your other spy agents. it will discourage your spies on field


----------



## X_Killer

Cash GK said:


> at least Pakistan accepted him as Pakistani..... unlike you indians..you guys did not accepted almost 5 months that he is indian nagri.....atleast we respect our spy and respect them... you have to accept this fact your country disrespected your spy and it is not good example for your other spy agents. it will discourage your spies on field


PAKISTAN also accepted a plane hijacker team and the person for whom the plane was hijacked. 
Do you remember that name?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

X_Killer said:


> PAKISTAN also accepted a plane hijacker team and the person for whom the plane was hijacked.
> Do you remember that name?


talk about this mater... it is new breed in army they are brave enough to own their assets not bosdil like indians. i am hurt he was serving his nation. i respect spies because these people are spacial breed even he was distroying our country he was ruuning what he was told by terriorist country ... even though that nation is our top enemy


----------



## X_Killer

Offencer said:


>


A 150 second video with 147 cuts. Fabulous work



Cash GK said:


> talk about this mater... it is new breed in army they are brave enough to own their assets not bosdil like indians


Don't get rid of the issue. Issue is the terror supporting mentality.
Better to use a decent language.


----------



## Crixus

They have accepted the Mumbai attackers were also Pakistani 


X_Killer said:


> PAKISTAN also accepted a plane hijacker team and the person for whom the plane was hijacked.
> Do you remember that name?


----------



## takeitwithyou

HAIDER said:


> Well, these high level proceeding always shared with opponent. May be not all proceeding publish in media. But, Indian govts knows well. Indian govt only issue is death penalty, they haven't challenge the accusations .


I don't mean to put you on the spot but this is what I keep reading from Pakistanis. First, a broad-based claim of acts done, but when asked for a source behind the claim, we see more lofty proclamations. I also say this because it does not help, if Pakistan is seen as being outside the circle of countries which have a strong democracy with a fair and separate judicial system.


----------



## X_Killer

Crixus said:


> They have accepted the Mumbai attackers were also Pakistani



Recently , today morning security forces killed 4 infiltrates on Indo-Pak border.
Anyways, there is a lot to say but I can't type on my cellphone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

takeitwithyou said:


> No, not in civilized countries at least, honestly
> *Russian Spy Sent Home After Early Release From U.S. Prison*



Espionage is softer than terrorism. You can overlook espionage (if you are stupid) but you cannot ignore terrorism.


----------



## X_Killer

takeitwithyou said:


> I don't mean to put you on the spot but this is what I keep reading from Pakistanis. First, a broad-based claim of acts done, but when asked for a source behind the claim, we see more lofty proclamations. I also say this because it does not help, if Pakistan is seen as being outside the circle of countries which have a strong democracy with a fair and separate judicial system.


MeA spokesman S. JAYSHANKER personal ask for it 13 times at Ginevra but Pak always denied for the same


----------



## My-Analogous

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 389936


Strong massage to the enemies of Pakistan. Pakistan is changing and now on her feet. Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Members of the Pakistan media watch a projection of a video showing arrested man Kulbhushan Yadav -- suspected of being an Indian spy -- during a press conference in Islamabad in this March 29, 2016 photo. | Photo Credit:  AFP 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...er-to-death/article17906754.ece?homepage=true
 
*Kulbushan Jadhav sentenced for espionage and sabotage activities, says military spokesperson. *


A Pakistani military court has handed down the death sentence to former Indian naval officer Kulbushan Jadhav for alleged espionage work for Indian intelligence agency Research and Analysis Wing (R&AW).

The Indian embassy officials were refused access to Jadhav throughout the process.

A statement from the Pakistani military on Monday said Army Chief Qamar Javed Bajwa had confirmed the death sentence on Jadhav, who was allegedly arrested from Balochistan on March 3 last year.

Military spokesman Major General Asif Ghafoor said in a tweet:"Indian RAW Agent Kalbhushan awarded death sentence through Court Marshal by Pakistan Army for espionage and sabotage activities against Pakistan".

A press release followed the tweet, stating that R&AW agent/naval officer Jadhav alias Hussain Mubarak Patel was arrested on March 3, 2016 through a counter intelligence operation from Mashkel, Balochistan for his involvement in espionage and sabotage activities against Pakistan. "The spy has been tried through Field General Court Marshall under Pakistan Army Act and awarded death sentence. Today Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has confirmed his death sentence through FGCM", it said.

Pakistan military claimed that Jadhav confessed before a magistrate that he was tasked by the RAW to plan, coordinate and organise espionage/sabotage activities aiming to destabilise and wage war against Pakistan by impeding the efforts of law enforcement agencies for restoring peace in Balochistan and Karachi.

India has acknowledged that Jadhav is a retired Navy officer, but denied the allegation that he was in any way connected to the government.

*****************
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...jits-sister/article17908094.ece?homepage=true




Dalbir Kaur, sister of Sarabjit addressing the media,in New Delhi. File photo | Photo Credit: Sandeep Saxena

* Sarabjit died after an attack on him by inmates of a Lahore prison in April 2013. *
Dalbir Kaur, sister of Sarabjit Singh who died in a Pakistan jail in 2013, has said that India should approach the International Court of Justice and ensure that the death sentence awarded to Kulbushan Jadhav by the Pakistani establishment is not carried out.

“Our government should take appropriate steps. They should appeal in the international court of justice and seek a stay,” Ms. Kaur told over the phone.

India should take every necessary step to ensure that Jadhav’s death sentence is not carried out, she said.

“Even if I assume for a minute that Jadhav was an agent, still does he deserve the death sentence. There are many Pakistani nationals lodged in our jails who are charged with serious crimes, does this mean they too should be given the same treatment. The 2000 Red Fort attack case convict was a Pakistani national, but was he hanged?” she asked.

About Jadhav, she said, “just because he is an Indian, he has been given the death sentence. This shows the hatred and enmity which Pakistan harbours towards India”. Prime Minister Narendra Modi should speak about this to his Pakistani counterpart, she said.

Having lost her brother four years back in Pakistan, Ms. Kaur said she could fully understand what Jadhav’s family must be going through at this hour.

“I am with the family. They should immediately meet the Prime Minister. My full support is with Jadhav’s family and I can accompany them if they go and meet the PM,” she said.

Sarabjit died following an attack on him by inmates of a Lahore prison in April 2013. He was convicted for terrorism and spying by a Pakistani court and sentenced to death in 1991. However, the government had stayed his execution for an indefinite period in 2008.

******************




Foreign Secretary S Jaishankar issued a strongly-worded demarche to the Pakistan High Commissioner to India | Photo Credit:  AP 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...i-prisoners/article17908903.ece?homepage=true


* They were to be repatriated this week. *

Angered by Pakistan’s decision to award the death sentence to Kulbushan Jadhav, a top government official said on Monday that India would stall the release of 12 Pakistani prisoners, who were to be repatriated this week.

India took the decision after Pakistan army chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa approved the death sentence for Jadhav, who was arrested in March 2016, allegedly in Balochistan for alleged "espionage and sabotage" activities.

The repatriation of Pakistani prisoners who had completed their sentences has been in practice since 2008 when India and Pakistan signed a joint agreement. Since May 2014, when the NDA government came to power, around 80 Pakistani prisoners were deported after serving their sentences.

“It is not the right time for the release of Pakistani prisoners. We are planning harsher steps to protest the death sentence to Jadhav,” said the official.

The death sentence to Jadhav, 46, was confirmed by the Pakistan army chief after the Field General Court Martial (FGCM) found him guilty of "all the charges", as stated by the military's media wing, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), in Rawalpindi.

Foreign Secretary S Jaishankar summoned the Pakistan High Commissioner Abdul Basit and issued a strongly worded demarche.


----------



## Roybot

Cash GK said:


> *at least Pakistan accepted him as Pakistani..... unlike you indians..you guys did not accepted almost 5 months that he is indian nagri.....*atleast pak respect their spy and respect them... you have to accept this fact your country disrespected your spy and it is not good example for your other spy agents. it will discourage your spies on field



Indian government accepted that he is an Indian citizen, the very day the news of his arrest came out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

X_Killer said:


> MeA spokesman S. JAYSHANKER personal ask for it 13 times at Ginevra but Pak always denied for the same


Ginevra is for army personnel not for some spy. Stop posting wrong information read Ginevra convention again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## Levina

Narendra Trump said:


> View attachment 389980
> 
> View attachment 389981
> View attachment 389982




None of them officially represent GoI, merely expressing their sentiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

takeitwithyou said:


> I don't mean to put you on the spot but this is what I keep reading from Pakistanis. First, a broad-based claim of acts done, but when asked for a source behind the claim, we see more lofty proclamations. I also say this because it does not help, if Pakistan is seen as being outside the circle of countries which have a strong democracy with a fair and separate judicial system.


Actually , these type of cases been handle under Pakistan military act and under Terrorism Act by Pak military court. Information provided by him and people arrested will never been published, it has lot of secret info about elements active in Pak-Afghan-Iran network. Remember India hang Ajmal Kasab without giving any access to Pak govt. Now if India ask for access to Kalbo, will not be accepted by GOP and PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## X_Killer

Mytus said:


> Ginevra is for army personnel not for some spy. Stop posting wrong information read Ginevra convention again


According to indian records, he is/was a retired Navy officer.
So, India has his right to defend him under general convention


----------



## Cash GK

Roybot said:


> Indian government accepted that he is an Indian citizen, the very day the news of his arrest came out.


after 5 months...... rit? go and watch your stupid madia brother... your madia is destroying your country more then your pm modi.. before modi we had lot of problem in the world... people use to listen india.. with modi we are bit easy because people around the world accept our part of story as well. modi is good for us


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Levina said:


> None of them officially represent GoI, merely expressing their sentiments.


when did I said they represent GOI??


----------



## Areesh

Narendra Trump said:


> View attachment 389980
> 
> View attachment 389981
> View attachment 389982



Forget Baluchistan?? Baluchistan is kai baap ka hai jo bhool jaye??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeitwithyou

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Well those Russian and US spies don't try to disintegrate other nations by investing and supporting terrorist groups. I am pretty sure uncle Sam will not release any Russian Agent if he is found supporting and arming Islamic State in USA . But will send him first ticket to electric chair



Well to date I have not read any proof of any actual acts done by this fella. And if we catch a spy who is recruiting ISIS or helping to do so in the U.S.; there will be no death penalty because even that does not amount to the level of a crime needed to be done for a death penalty to be handed off.


----------



## Skywalker

Send that fuckin Indian basturd to hell and make sure to flush his ashes into toilet when ch s a luxury for indiots anyway...hurry up my patience is running out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Its so cute to see Indians acting Tough here or at least they are trying ..
Yadev was Professional Spy he knew the risk that what will happen to him if he got caught, no country will ever acknowledge that they send spies to other countries for Sabotages .. for me Yadev was more terrorist than a Spy, cause he funded Terrorist Organizations and that result innocent people in Karachi and Baluchistan .. and why its shocking for Indians to believe that this bastard was there to disturb law and Order ? Indian PM and top officials openly claim and suggested funding Terrorists to keep Pakistan busy .. and its so disgusting to see Indians here honoring a Guy who helped Murdered innocent people in Pakistan, if he is your hero than no wonder Modi is your PM a butcher who has his hand full of blood ..

We should hang him , and give his body to India ...they can burn this Garbage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Don't know why people are crying. Even If he was a part of our abroad assets, he won't tell the Hindus shit. Military liaisons are declassified in general. ISI operatives are given cyanide pills If worst comes to worst. If the dot heads think kidnapping an overseas Pakistani is an achievement, then they have another thing coming. We can kidnap many of theirs all over the world. They have done us a favor by setting such a precedent.

We can pick these Indians like watermelons from Dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

India does terrorism in Pakistan then dares complaining when punished? - Abdul Basit responds to Indian foreign secretary.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## My-Analogous

X_Killer said:


> According to indian records, he is/was a retired Navy officer.
> So, India has his right to defend him under general convention


Do you know how spy business works?. Are you thinking that RAW is that much idiot to provide evidence to others? surely in their record he may show as retire or whatever


----------



## Cash GK

X_Killer said:


> First its not madia, it is media. Correct yourself.
> Second, from the first day Indian claim him as a citizen of India and respond as a businessman in Iran.
> Than after correct details , MeA claimed it as retired Navy officer.
> Thanafter Pak releasea a 152 second video footage with 147 cuts.
> 
> In December'16
> Sartaz Aziz said that Pak didn't have any evidence to prove him a spy.
> 
> Today suddenly got a news of death penalty.
> 
> But truth may be very similar to the death of Major Kalra who was died while torturing. And Pak played a drama of death penalty. Postmartem report proved it.
> Again the drama is repeated


have you got my point your county has madia mean mad..... in our part it is call media.... i am not here to learn from you who try to justify terrorism . amigo....


----------



## Areesh

Narendra Trump said:


> nhe inki ammi ke jahaiz me aya tha



Ya modi ki lottery main nikla tha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

hope tomorrow morning they hanged him


----------



## iby32

takeitwithyou said:


> Well to date I have not read any proof of any actual acts done by this fella. And if we catch a spy who is recruiting ISIS or helping to do so in the U.S.; there will be no death penalty because even that does not amount to the level of a crime needed to be done for a death penalty to be handed off.





takeitwithyou said:


> Well to date I have not read any proof of any actual acts done by this fella. And if we catch a spy who is recruiting ISIS or helping to do so in the U.S.; there will be no death penalty because even that does not amount to the level of a crime needed to be done for a death penalty to be handed off.


Why america gave death penalty to sadam hussain when he never done any thing to usa infaxt usa invaded iraq so on tjem basis bush should be hanged to death . Only reason kulbashan can not be hanged becuase hes non muslim he can do what ever he wants to do to hell with usa mate and fukin basterd india


----------



## Crixus

Indian govt recognized him immediately after reports that he is Pakistan's custody :

see the highlighted date








Cash GK said:


> after 5 months...... rit? go and watch your stupid madia brother... your madia is destroying your country more then your pm modi.. before modi we had lot of problem in the world... people use to listen india.. with modi we are bit easy because people around the world accept our part of story as well. modi is good for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...bushan-jadhavs-sentencing/article17908037.ece





The Ministry of External Affairs on Monday summoned the Pakistan High Commissioner Abdul Basit protesting strongly against the sentencing of an Kulbushan Jadhav to death. If the death sentence issued to the former Indian Navy official, awarded without observing basic norms of law and justice, is carried out, it will be a “premeditated murder”, said a diplomatic note of protest issued by the MEA.

“The proceedings that have led to the sentence against Shri Jadhav are farcial in the absence of any credible evidence against him. It is significant that our High Commission was not even informed that Shri Jadhav was being brought to trial. Senior Pakistani figures have themselves cast doubt about the adequacy of evidence. The claim in the ISPR release that Shri Jadhav was provided with a defending officer during the so-called trial is clearly absurd in the circumstances,” stated the diplomatic note of protest.

India maintained that Mr. Jadhav was kidnapped last year from Iran and Pakistan had not given an adequate explanation of how he landed in their country. The government also said that Pakistan had not granted consular access to him despite repeated requests.

“Shri Jadhav was kidnapped last year from Iran and his subsequent presence in Pakistan has never been explained credibly. The government of India through its High Commission in Islamabad, has repeatedly sought consular access to him, as provided for by international law. Requests to that effect were formally made 13 times between 25 March 2016 and 31 March 2017. This was not permitted by the Pakistani authorities,” the diplomatic note communicated.

Mr. Jadhav was arrested in March 2016 when Pakistan military issued a dramatic video of him admitting to be an agent of India’s external intelligence agency Research and Analysis Wing (RAW). The video showed him apparently admitting to sabotage against Pakistani facilities in Balochistan.

“If this sentence against an Indian citizen, awarded without observing basic norms of law and justice, is carried out, the government and people of India will regard it as a case of premeditated murder,” said the note.


----------



## My-Analogous

X_Killer said:


> Sartaz Aziz said Pak Government don't have enough evidences to prove him a spy


Not correct. He later confirmed that he received all evidence from ministry of foreign affairs and Sartaj aziz is not a foreign spoke person


----------



## Cash GK

Crixus said:


> Indian govt recognized him immediately after reports that he is Pakistan's custody :
> 
> see the highlighted date
> 
> View attachment 389984


and where is that help..... Photoshop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

Crixus said:


> Indian govt recognized him immediately after reports that he is Pakistan's custody :
> 
> see the highlighted date
> 
> View attachment 389984






 watch this brother from other mother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

NKVD said:


> I Assure You RAW will Assassinate you ISI Assets inside Pakistan Itself.


and we will take out your indian consulates one by one in afganistan.

why kidnapp one indian when you can kill 4 or 5 at a time in afganistan


----------



## Crixus

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/kulb...equired-support-says-manohar-parrikar-1291529

Check the link , we tried to get councselat access 13 times but denied by Pak govt.
We dont photoshop when we know the truth 


Cash GK said:


> and where is that help..... Photoshop


----------



## graphican

@All Indians at PDF;

As per reports, Kulbushan have option to appeal which can be before a high-court or supreme court. If he doesn't receive any relief, he will also be allowed to perform religious rituals before he is lynched.


----------



## Cash GK

Crixus said:


> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/kulb...equired-support-says-manohar-parrikar-1291529
> 
> Check the link , we tried to get councselat access 13 times but denied by Pak govt.
> We dont photoshop when we know the truth


how about this one from this stupid idiot


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/605691/pak-military-court-violates-international.html


By sentencing Indian national Kulbushan Jadhav to death, Pakistan's military court system has once again showed how it "rides roughshod over international standards", Amnesty International said today, questioning the secretive court's ability to dispense justice.

"The death sentence given to Kulbushan Jadhav shows yet again how Pakistan's military court system rides roughshod over international standards," Biraj Patnaik, South Asia Director, Amnesty International, said in response to Pakistan military court sentencing Jadhav to death for alleged spying.

"Stripping defendants of their rights and operating in notorious secrecy, military courts do not dispense justice but travesty it. They are an inherently abusive system that are best left to deal with issues of military discipline, not any other crimes," Patnaik said in a statement.

Amnesty opposes the death penalty at all times and in all circumstances, regardless of who is accused, the crime, guilt or innocence, or the method of execution, he said.

A Pakistan military court sentenced Jadhav to death after he was convicted of "espionage and sabotage activities". The award of the death sentence to the 46-year-old former Naval officer at a court-martial was confirmed by Pakistan's army chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa today.

The prominent rights group also noted that over 87 executions were recorded in Pakistan in 2016 and more than ver 360 death sentences were recorded in the country last year.

It said that over 6,000 people are known to be under death sentence at the end of 2016 in Pakistan, which is among the world's top 5 executioners.


----------



## X_Killer

Cash GK said:


> and where is that help..... Photoshop


You can read it live http://m.ndtv.com/india-news/kulbhu...equired-support-says-manohar-parrikar-1291529


----------



## Crixus

Cant watch right now just tell me know what it shows ?


Cash GK said:


> watch this brother from other mother


----------



## takeitwithyou

iby32 said:


> Why america gave death penalty to sadam hussain when he never done any thing to usa infaxt usa invaded iraq so on tjem basis bush should be hanged to death . Only reason kulbashan can not be hanged becuase hes non muslim he can do what ever he wants to do to hell with usa mate and fukin basterd india



U.S. never gave Saddam the death penalty, the Iraqi's did. And they did so in an open court proceeding that was shown live to the world.


----------



## Cash GK

Crixus said:


> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/kulb...equired-support-says-manohar-parrikar-1291529
> 
> Check the link , we tried to get councselat access 13 times but denied by Pak govt.
> We dont photoshop when we know the truth


how about this idiot


----------



## Mamluk

NKVD said:


> I Assure You RAW will Assassinate you ISI Assets inside Pakistan Itself.



YOU assure? Who are you?


----------



## Arsalan 345

He was captured inside Pakistani territory. India can make stories about his kidnapping in Iran.who cares! India should look at this development as a lesson.bjp is telling Indians that we will never allow it to happen.let me tell to modi government that they can't control our actions. We don't want disturbance in our internal matters.we will hang him and you can't do anything about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> I Assure You RAW will Assassinate you ISI Assets inside Pakistan Itself.



“Shri Jadhav was kidnapped last year from Iran and his subsequent presence in Pakistan has never been explained credibly. The government of India through its High Commission in Islamabad, has repeatedly sought consular access to him, as provided for by international law. Requests to that effect were formally made 13 times between 25 March 2016 and 31 March 2017. This was not permitted by the Pakistani authorities,” the diplomatic note communicated.

*************

Is Geneva convention not applied here in this case ? Have the Pakistan Adm provided Iranian agencies are proof ? Does Iran and Pakistan adm. are trying to showing that these countries are having extradition treaty ?


----------



## thesolar65

Well, this is not Hindu Muslim thread. It is India and Pakistan topic. I am cool here as this is going to end up in exchange or else there is a bloody scene ahead.
Your comment @ashok321 @takeiteasy @The_Showstopper


----------



## graphican

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...bushan-jadhavs-sentencing/article17908037.ece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ministry of External Affairs on Monday summoned the Pakistan High Commissioner Abdul Basit protesting strongly against the sentencing of an Kulbushan Jadhav to death. If the death sentence issued to the former Indian Navy official, awarded without observing basic norms of law and justice, is carried out, it will be a “premeditated murder”, said a diplomatic note of protest issued by the MEA.
> 
> “The proceedings that have led to the sentence against Shri Jadhav are farcial in the absence of any credible evidence against him. It is significant that our High Commission was not even informed that Shri Jadhav was being brought to trial. Senior Pakistani figures have themselves cast doubt about the adequacy of evidence. The claim in the ISPR release that Shri Jadhav was provided with a defending officer during the so-called trial is clearly absurd in the circumstances,” stated the diplomatic note of protest.
> 
> India maintained that Mr. Jadhav was kidnapped last year from Iran and Pakistan had not given an adequate explanation of how he landed in their country. The government also said that Pakistan had not granted consular access to him despite repeated requests.
> 
> “Shri Jadhav was kidnapped last year from Iran and his subsequent presence in Pakistan has never been explained credibly. The government of India through its High Commission in Islamabad, has repeatedly sought consular access to him, as provided for by international law. Requests to that effect were formally made 13 times between 25 March 2016 and 31 March 2017. This was not permitted by the Pakistani authorities,” the diplomatic note communicated.
> 
> Mr. Jadhav was arrested in March 2016 when Pakistan military issued a dramatic video of him admitting to be an agent of India’s external intelligence agency Research and Analysis Wing (RAW). The video showed him apparently admitting to sabotage against Pakistani facilities in Balochistan.
> 
> “If this sentence against an Indian citizen, awarded without observing basic norms of law and justice, is carried out, the government and people of India will regard it as a case of premeditated murder,” said the note.



There is no counsellor access for terrorists and spies. Learn before you become victim of your media's poison. 

Besides Kulblushan accepted supporting terrorism on video which is available publically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

They are crying on TV channels right now.pathetic!


----------



## noksss

Tshering22 said:


> Why so?
> 
> If he is indeed our naval intelligence officer, he served the country with his head held high. It is a shame that we couldn't extract him out through backdoor dealings.
> 
> I really hope the GOI can take care of his family when he has sacrificed his life.



Dude the norm followed by any country in the world if their spy get caught is disowning him with immediate effect but in this case India acknowledged that he is a ex-naval officer and has sent 13 request for consular access . If the GOI is not disowning him then definitely he is not what Pakistan claims him to be


----------



## lastofthepatriots

X_Killer said:


> One more guy with TERRORIST's pic as DP



We will terrorize you weak hearted Bhartis till the end of time. We will not stop till justice is served. And we don't make fake claims, like sir Ji kal strikes. Our people make surgical strikes. Ask Mumbai. And that was only the beginning. We will not stop until you people collapse and repent for your sins. In every house in India there is a amitab bachan. But in every house of Pakistan there is a Hafez Saeed, and we don't act in films. You people insist on violating human rights, so we will violate you.


----------



## Cash GK

X_Killer said:


> You can read it live http://m.ndtv.com/india-news/kulbhu...equired-support-says-manohar-parrikar-1291529


watch this one.. all ref from your mad media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Spies are not owned up by any country, but we said, Sarabjit was an Indian. We should hang Muhammad Habiab zahir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

Admins are continuously deleting the comments.
Hence, I decided to opt out this ill controlled thread.

I will wait for Indian OFFICIAL action.

Good bye to PDF ,,|,,


----------



## Cash GK

noksss said:


> Dude the norm followed by any country in the world if their spy get caught is disowning him with immediate effect but in this case India acknowledged that he is a ex-naval officer and has sent 13 request for consular access . If the GOI is not disowning him then definitely he is not what Pakistan claims him to be


ary you talking about these norm stupid


----------



## Well.wisher

Raam Raam satya hogya ye to ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ajaxpaul

X_Killer said:


> Admins are continuously deleting the comments.
> Hence, I decided to opt out this ill controlled thread.
> 
> I will wait for Indian OFFICIAL action.
> 
> Good bye to PDF ,,|,,



Don't be sour....It's their day...Let them enjoy. Our time will come.


----------



## Levina

Narendra Trump said:


> when did I said they represent GOI??


Then why did you post those screen shots here?

On topic***
Poor timing. Habib must be quite an asset that KJ's hanging had to be decided in a hurry.


----------



## Hindustani78

Arsalan Zaheer said:


> He was captured inside Pakistani territory. India can make stories about his kidnapping in Iran.who cares! India should look at this development as a lesson.bjp is telling Indians that we will never allow it to happen.let me tell to modi government that they can't control our actions. We don't want disturbance in our internal matters.we will hang him and you can't do anything about it.




http://www.business-standard.com/ar...rest-of-kulbhushan-jadhav-116042200163_1.html

April 2016
Iranian ambassador Gholamreza Ansari has said that Iran was "very accurately" examining the issue of the arrest of an ex-Indian Navy officer Kulbhushan Jadhav by Pakistan


Jadhav, allegedly entered Pakistan through Iran, was arrested last month and described as an officer of the Indian Navy, however, the claim was rejected by the Indian government.

Ansari also ruled out the possibility of the Iran-Pakistan-India gas pipeline project materliasing, by saying that "we should forget about it".

Those who have invested in the LNG (liquified petroleum gas) projects in India will not allow the pipeline venture to take off, he said.

"People who have invested in LNG in India, I don't think they will let any pipes to come in," he said.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Levina said:


> Then why did you post those screen shots here?
> 
> On topic***
> Poor timing. Habib must be quite an asset that KJ's hanging had to be decided in a hurry.



True, Pakistan had to act fast. 
Wonder in which hole Habib is ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> YOU assure? Who are you?


Wo Will get two know very Soon


----------



## noksss

Salman Zahidi said:


> yes by kidnapping innocent man during job interview ? your conspiracy hatched even before going public just like in the case of those pseudo sur-gi-cal strike.



Yes he is a innocent as informed by ur foreigh affairs minster Sartaj Aziz to ur parliament

*“The dossier on Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav contained mere statements. It did not have any conclusive evidence,” Aziz told a full Senate chamber of Pakistan Parliament, according to Geo TV.

http://www.news18.com/news/india/no...prove-kulbushan-jadhav-a-raw-spy-1320432.html*


----------



## saiyan0321

X_Killer said:


> Good bye to PDF ,,|,



Thank God. 

Anyhow ignoring the foolish and mindbogglingly childish threats of Indian trolls, I am not really sure about this. A captured spy can have its uses. No doubt he has told us everything he knows and no doubt bcz of his an entire network was stripped from Baluchistan which was basically the last nail on the coffin of baluch terror groups but still there can be exchanges. Never the less if his verdict was to come then I am glad it was execution. Don't really support feeding criminals, terrorists and spies in jails which have been convicted for murder. No doubt our terrorist sympathetic civil society will shed tears but they should be ignored.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

graphican said:


> There is no counsellor access for terrorists and spies. Learn before you become victim of your media's poison.
> 
> Besides Kulblushan accepted supporting terrorism on video which is available publically.



Are you kidding ?

In 1971 War , Indian Establishment have let access to Pakistan Prisoner of war and its according to Geneva Conventions.


----------



## Crixus

He is Nepali he is already toasted , if he is hanged west has no excuse to stop us using all our leverages ... and I know how much this govt supports defense personels .... lets get them thirsty 


Ashesh said:


> Spies are not owned up by any country, but we said, Sarabjit was an Indian. We should hang Muhammad Habiab zahir.


----------



## noksss

Horus said:


> He is not an ISI officer, he retired from the Army in 2013 and from the ISI in 2006. We have evidence that he was abducted from Nepal. His passport is real, ID is real and he was flew through the immigration departments of 3 countries. If you think that India can abduct and hang him in 'retaliation', it will give Pakistan the license to shoot down any Indian citizens we find in Afghanistan. Be careful what you wish for.



YA right only Pakistan has the rights to trigger the bullets for their whims and fancy's . What makes u think that ur guys will be spared if u start the game u guys should really stop the hangover about the greatness of ur ISI


----------



## Hindustani78

noksss said:


> Dude the norm followed by any country in the world if their spy get caught is disowning him with immediate effect but in this case India acknowledged that he is a ex-naval officer and has sent 13 request for consular access . If the GOI is not disowning him then definitely he is not what Pakistan claims him to be



He was taken from Iran and its work of Iranian military .


----------



## Cash GK

Levina said:


> Why is it that Pak army and politicians are perpetually contradicting each other?
> 
> Whatever happened to this statemnt by Sartaj Aziz >>>
> 
> View attachment 389991
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1301190
> 
> 
> View attachment 389990


he has received the payment.. dont worry no one take him serious.. he must be dreaming...


----------



## takeitwithyou

HAIDER said:


> Actually , these type of cases been handle under Pakistan military act and under Terrorism Act by Pak military court. Information provided by him and people arrested will never been published, it has lot of secret info about elements active in Pak-Afghan-Iran network. Remember India hang Ajmal Kasab without giving any access to Pak govt. Now if India ask for access to Kalbo, will not be accepted by GOP and PA.



Ajmal process was transparent, in civilian courts and it was Pakistan who refused to seek consular access. Remember Pakistan denied him being their citizen for the longest. Honestly, you must help Pakistan and not add to the impression that you guys keep pushing fake news and memes.

*Pakistan will ignore Kasab`s consular plea*
*Pak had refused to seek consular access to Ajmal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

noksss said:


> YA right only Pakistan has the rights to trigger the bullets for their whims and fancy's . What makes u think that ur guys will be spared if u start the game u guys should really stop the hangover about the greatness of ur ISI



Indian Government has given access to Pakistan Adm even of perpetrators of 26/11 Terrorist attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Sad part is- This will only make the current relationship worse. More proxy games will be played.


----------



## Well.wisher

One thing that I want ; hang him on wahgaah border. ..and , let the party begin ! ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

SorryNotSorry said:


> Sad part is- This will only make the current relationship worse. More proxy games will be played.


raheel is there to take care of your proxy in middle east and qamer is here to look after your proxy dear brother. dont worry


----------



## Levina

Cash GK said:


> he has received the payment.. dont worry no one take him serious.. he must be dreaming...




Read carefully this is your own source which has thrown light on how there's always a contradiction in the statements made by your politicians
https://www.dawn.com/news/1301190















Hence proved that the decision to get done with KJ was done in a haste. The timing gives away the fact that Habib gone missing is related to KJ for both India and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Hang him and set an example. He deserves to be hanged and executed for his terrorists activities.


----------



## graphican

Hindustani78 said:


> Are you kidding ?
> 
> In 1971 War , Indian Establishment have let access to Pakistan Prisoner of war and its according to Geneva Conventions.



Prisoners of war are also released by Pakistan. Pakistan just released your Chuhan few months ago. http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-crossed-loc-in-2016/articleshow/56701876.cms

*On death penalty to spies, *
Article 68 of Geneva conversion authorises the Occupying Power under certain conditions to inflict the death penalty on protected persons found guilty of espionage.

Besides spying, Kubushan is guilty of terrorism and there is no Geneva convention for terrorists. India didn't give any councillor access to Pakistan for Ajmal Qasab. Was there fair? *So should this be*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Well.wisher

One thing that I want ; hang him on wahgaah border. ..and , let the party begin ! ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Cash GK said:


> raheel is there to take care of your proxy in middle east and qamer is here to look after your proxy dear brother. dont worry


you are naive to believe that both sides won't play this game.



lastofthepatriots said:


> Indians ki Gand me lal mirch par gi.


No need to use abusive language


----------



## noksss

PakSword said:


> Why a retired Indian Naval Officer requires a passport with Muslim name on it? Ok, so the passport was fake, but why he got his visa on the same name from Iran?
> 
> By the way, Iran confirmed the visa details with Pakistan, he used the same passport to get the visa with a Muslim name..



When did Iran confirm ur lie? this is what even ur media has to report about this incident

*The Iranian embassy in Pakistan issued a terse statement after several media outlets hinted that Tehran might have knowledge about Kulbhushan Yadhav*

https://www.dawn.com/news/1249073

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

SorryNotSorry said:


> you are naive to believe that both sides won't play this game.
> 
> 
> No need to use abusive language



You Indians can try, but we invented the game. And we are damn sure better at it.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Abhi tak Tarek Fateh ki tweets nhe ayin


----------



## Sully3

Indians crying about Yadav should search google for *Maqbool Bhat*

no access to lawyers or high commission 
no family visits rights before death
body not returned to family after death and buried in prison. 

we will do the same to Yadav



Well.wisher said:


> Raam Raam satya hogya ye to ..


----------



## Hindustani78

graphican said:


> Prisoners of war are also released by Pakistan. Pakistan just released your Chuhan few months ago. http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-crossed-loc-in-2016/articleshow/56701876.cms
> 
> *On death penalty to spies, *
> Article 68 of Geneva conversion authorises the Occupying Power under certain conditions to inflict the death penalty on protected persons found guilty of espionage.
> 
> Besides spying, Kubushan is guilty of terrorism and there is no Geneva convention for terrorists. India didn't give any councillor access to Pakistan for Ajmal Qasab. Was there fair? *So should this be*.



But here he was kidnapped from Iran . 

*Pak to act on consular access after probing Kasab nationality*
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...+after+probing+Kasab+nationality/1/24156.html
Islamabad, January 1, 2009 | UPDATED 22:13 IST

Pakistan on Thursday said it would act on the issue of consular access to Ajmal Amir Iman 'Kasab', the lone terrorist captured during the Mumbai attacks, after completing its own investigation into his admission that he was a Pakistani citizen.

"We are currently carrying out our own internal investigations to ascertain whether Ajmal Kasab is from Pakistan. We will deal with this issue after our investigations are complete," Foreign Office spokesman Mohammad Sadiq told reporters in Islamabad.

Kasab recently sent a letter to the Pakistan government seeking legal aid. Officials had earlier said authorities were examining his letter. Pakistan has also said it has not been provided evidence by India regarding the involvement of elements within this country in the Mumbai attacks.

Kasab's father admitted in an interview to the_ Dawn _newspaper last month that the attacker whose pictures were flashed around the world by the media was his son.

**************************
http://archive.indianexpress.com/news/pak-may-not-seek-consular-access-to-kasab-report/408288/1
Islamabad, Thu Jan 08 2009, 13:00 hrs

Pakistan may not seek consular access to Ajmal Amir Iman 'Kasab', the lone terrorist captured during the Mumbai attacks, despite acknowledging that he is its national as he has damaged the country's image "like no other," a media report said on Thursday.

"We are not yet sure when to ask for consular access. We may not ask for it. He is involved in a heinous crime," an unnamed senior official told 'Dawn' newspaper.

The terrorist had damaged Pakistan "like no other," the official said when asked about the issue of Islamabad seeking consular access to Kasab following Wednesday's admission by the government that he is a Pakistani national.

After being in constant denial mode, Pakistani officials, including Information Minister Sherry Rehman and Foreign

Office spokesman Mohammad Sadiq, on Wednesday finally admitted that Kasab is a Pakistani national.

Kasab has written a letter to the Pakistan government asking that he be provided consular access and legal aid. Pakistani authorities had earlier said they were examining Kasab's request.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Crixus said:


> Kasab was caught firing in CST his CCT footage is available firing using his AK , we have the rcording of his black berry , we habe Abu jundal who was present in the control room in KArachi , UK has shared the internet searches but the technical team during that time originated from the IPs used during the Mumbai attacks and for Afzal Guru , I personally dont like final statement by Supreme court  ........



And What Makes You Think ISI Has Nothing On Yadev?????He Was Caught In a Troubled Area With A Fake Name and Passport.And This Is Just Tip of The Iceberg

BTW He Can Still File An Appeal In Military Appellate Tribunal Though I Hardly Doubt His Chances Of Survival Are Any Better


----------



## SHAH820

a.kumar said:


> Good , No Bargaining Chip left now for ISI





Theparadox said:


> Actually liking where its going though we already knew thats going to happen sooner or later. You served your country well sir hoping for your public execution though, in my opinion he is already dead & killed by pakistan.





Tshering22 said:


> Why so?
> 
> If he is indeed our naval intelligence officer, he served the country with his head held high. It is a shame that we couldn't extract him out through backdoor dealings.
> 
> I really hope the GOI can take care of his family when he has sacrificed his life.





Roybot said:


> Nothing suspect about the timing!


so you people agree with indian terrorism in pakistan
good job 

now also agree with this


----------



## Mrc

Hindustani78 said:


> Is Geneva convention not applied here in this case ?




There is no right of councellor access to spies under geneva convention..

He has a right for a trial... and has been given one... he also has been given right to appeal... not required under geneva convention


----------



## Crixus

If they have then why are they shying to make it public ???


Samlee said:


> And What Makes You Think ISI Has Nothing On Yadev?????He Was Caught In a Troubled Area With A Fake Name and Passport.And This Is Just Tip of The Iceberg
> 
> BTW He Can Still File An Appeal In Military Appellate Tribunal Though I Hardly Doubt His Chances Of Survival Are Any Better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Well.wisher said:


> One thing that I want ; hang him on wahgaah border. ..and , let the party begin ! ..



Pakistan Adm is well aware that they want to show that they are incharge with the events linked inside Afghanistan. 

We are seeing as soon as Air Corridor agreement was signed between Republic of India and Islamic Republic of Afghanistan , how the Pakistan Military fired rockets towards Afghanistan and now this hanging episode .


----------



## X_Killer

Crixus said:


> If they have then why are they shying to make it public ???


Actually it's India's fault when RAW found 7 members from basit's team are found to be a spy team and deported to pak. They should be hanged till death.
Anyways future will give more chances


----------



## 313ghazi

Hang him now. Don't delay like the last spy they released.


----------



## Samlee

Crixus said:


> If they have then why are they shying to make it public ???



ISI Works With It's Own Objectives In Mind.It Won't Just Make Sensitive Details Public On Someones Demands



X_Killer said:


> Actually it's India's fault when RAW found 7 members from basit's team are found to be a spy team and deported to pak. They should be hanged till death.
> Anyways future will give more chances



Yeah Diplomacy Does Not Work That Way Otherwise The Indian Diplomats Caught Spying Would Also Have Been Hanged and Not Deported Back To India



Levina said:


> Read carefully this is your own source which has thrown light on how there's always a contradiction in the statements made by your politicians
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1301190
> 
> View attachment 389993
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence proved that the decision to get done with KJ was done in a haste. The timing gives away the fact that Habib gone missing is related to KJ for both India and Pakistan.



All The Intel On Yadav Was With ISI Not FO And Certainly Not With An Old Idiot Like Sartaj Aziz.

And Normally Pakistani Public Takes His Statement With A Pinch Of Salt.More Often Than Not FO Has Had To Issue "Clarifications"

And Indian Politicians Also Say A Lot of Things Do You Also Just Take Them On Face Value?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Mrc said:


> There is no right of councellor access to spies under geneva convention..
> 
> He has a right for a trial... and has been given one... he also has been given right to appeal... not required under geneva convention



Since the drafting of the Geneva Conventions, the International Committee of the Red Cross has played a special role in safeguarding the rights of prisoners of war. For decades, governments have allowed officials from the organization to report on the treatment of detainees, to insure that standards set by international treaties are being maintained. The Red Cross, however, was unable to get access to the C.I.A.’s prisoners for five years. Finally, last year, Red Cross *officials were allowed to interview fifteen detainees*, after they had been transferred to Guantánamo. *One of the prisoners was Khalid Sheikh Mohammed.*

*******************
*http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...terrogation/story-J5JI1JChUIrMO5U34bemdK.html*


An Indian court has pardoned Pakistani-American Lashkar-e-Taiba operative David Coleman Headley on the condition that he will reveal “every fact” regarding the conspiracy behind the brazen 2008 Mumbai attacks.


This has led to expectations that Headley’s deposition from the US via video link will throw up fresh revelations about the role of LeT leaders and Inter-Services Intelligence operatives in planning and executing the strike that killed 166 people.


But four years ago, Headley made many startling revelations when he was interrogated in the US by a team of sleuths from India’s National Investigation Agency.


----------



## graphican

> Admins are continuously deleting the comments.
> Hence, I decided to opt out this ill controlled thread.
> 
> I will wait for Indian OFFICIAL action.
> 
> Good bye to PDF



Wake up mate, Kulbushan was "official Indian action" and you've witnessed its treatment. Kulbushan admitted he was Indian Navy's serving officer and will retire in 2022. But good.. wait for "indian official actions" now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## Dark-Silence

he was not single man army, other guys are still out there and doing his shit, we need to be more aggressive to counter Indian RAW dirty works.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Narendra Trump said:


> View attachment 390005



That was a cheap try. But Indians cannot do nothing other than talking about such topics.


----------



## pakdefender

AnnoyingOrange said:


> You caught a spy



That's quite a departure from past denials about him being a spy

This is a brilliant move , so now either the indian state will have to come forward and say it all in the open or remain quiet and give the message to indian spooks that if they get caught the indian state will abandon them and they'll be left on their own


----------



## duhastmish

Kulbhushan you were true Sön of land. We will leave no stone unturned to get you,

Even if we have to go out of the way. You are our pride. 

We must keep Pakistan in diplomatic loop and bargain hard.

If they are executing one of our soldier go out of the way even if we have to loose moral grounds let it be. I don't give a damn and we as a nation must not too. Take 100000000 lives . But don't let our soldiers die for nothing.


----------



## Hindustani78

BHarwana said:


> Hang him and set an example. He deserves to be hanged and executed for his terrorists activities.



http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...r-espionage/story-J0vyEOdxMvY69GmWtIISXM.html

No Pakistani national has ever been sentenced to death in India for spying, officials said on Monday as relations between the neighbours hit a new low after a Pakistani military court awarded death penalty to former Indian navy official Kulbhushan Jadhav.

India retaliated by putting on hold release of around a dozen Pakistani prisoners, who were scheduled to be repatriated on Wednesday.

Several serving and retired officials HT spoke to said they don’t recall any Pakistani being sentenced to death by India for spying.

“I don’t remember any incident of a Pakistani national who was caught in India and later given the death sentence,” a home ministry official said on the condition of anonymity.

“As far as repatriation of Pakistani prisoners is concerned, the time doesn’t seem to be ripe for such a move. The process is on hold as of now.”

In a statement in the Rajya Sabha last year, the government said 46 Pakistani “spies” were arrested across India between the 2013-16.

Retired security also said they were unaware of any of them being given the death penalty.

“I don’t recall any such case. In fact, if a Pakistani national is caught spying, the intelligence option is to win him over and make him work as a double agent,” said DC Pathak, who retired as chief of Intelligence Bureau (IB).

In a written reply to Parliament recently, junior home minister Kiren Rijiju said more than 250 Pakistani nationals were deported between 2014-2016.

In contrast, Pakistan had executed one Indian national – Sheikh Shamim – in 1999, almost ten years after he was arrested on charges of spying.

Almost a decade-and-half later in 2013, another Indian national Sarabjit Singh, sentenced to death for spying in Pakistan, was killed in jail after being attacked by fellow inmates. He had been on death row for 16 years. Months later, a Pakistani prisoner was killed by fellow-inmates in Jammu jail, allegedly in retaliation to the killing of Sarabjit, who later became the subject of a Bollywood film. 

For many reasons in India, an army court sentencing Jadhav to death would stand out in the murky annals of India-Pakistan espionage charges.

Former foreign secretary Lalit Mansingh said that “though Pakistan is not known for having systems that deliver justice, resorting to a military court to sentence Jadhav to death was even clumsier.”

“Pakistan authorities didn’t have enough evidence to present against Jadhav in a court of low and bringing a military court into play shows their sheer level of desperation, too.”

TCA Raghavan, former Indian high commissioner to Pakistan, described the death sentence as a “very peculiar situation”.

“How can an Indian national be court-martialed by an army court in Pakistan?” Raghavan told HT. “In the past, when people were accused of spying they were tried in the normal courts and were sentenced”.

Uday Bhaskar, director of Society for Policy studies agreed.

“Among many shortcomings in the case, the applicability of Pakistan’s field general court martial under the Pakistan army act to Jadhav is a grey area”.

Both countries frequently arrest people on charges of spying and in the past have even expelled each other’s diplomats on charges of spying.

Pakistani authorities did not say when the sentence would be carried out.

Analysts said that diplomatic manoeuvring, lengthy legal proceedings and the possibility of appeal could mean the case would be contested for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851475919315316736


Samlee said:


> All The Intel On Yadav Was With ISI Not FO And Certainly Not With An Old Idiot Like Sartaj Aziz.
> 
> And Normally Pakistani Public Takes His Statement With A Pinch Of Salt.More Often Than Not FO Has Had To Issue "Clarifications"
> 
> And Indian Politicians Also Say A Lot of Things Do You Also Just Take Them On Face Value?????




Nothing in comparison to the blunders made your FO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Levina said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851475919315316736




They are most welcome


----------



## TOPGUN

The military court has spoken justice is served .. however, many agree to disagree I think a life sentence would have served as well rather then death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...r-espionage/story-J0vyEOdxMvY69GmWtIISXM.html
> 
> No Pakistani national has ever been sentenced to death in India for spying, officials said on Monday as relations between the neighbours hit a new low after a Pakistani military court awarded death penalty to former Indian navy official Kulbhushan Jadhav.
> 
> India retaliated by putting on hold release of around a dozen Pakistani prisoners, who were scheduled to be repatriated on Wednesday.
> 
> Several serving and retired officials HT spoke to said they don’t recall any Pakistani being sentenced to death by India for spying.
> 
> “I don’t remember any incident of a Pakistani national who was caught in India and later given the death sentence,” a home ministry official said on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> “As far as repatriation of Pakistani prisoners is concerned, the time doesn’t seem to be ripe for such a move. The process is on hold as of now.”
> 
> In a statement in the Rajya Sabha last year, the government said 46 Pakistani “spies” were arrested across India between the 2013-16.
> 
> Retired security also said they were unaware of any of them being given the death penalty.
> 
> “I don’t recall any such case. In fact, if a Pakistani national is caught spying, the intelligence option is to win him over and make him work as a double agent,” said DC Pathak, who retired as chief of Intelligence Bureau (IB).
> 
> In a written reply to Parliament recently, junior home minister Kiren Rijiju said more than 250 Pakistani nationals were deported between 2014-2016.
> 
> In contrast, Pakistan had executed one Indian national – Sheikh Shamim – in 1999, almost ten years after he was arrested on charges of spying.
> 
> Almost a decade-and-half later in 2013, another Indian national Sarabjit Singh, sentenced to death for spying in Pakistan, was killed in jail after being attacked by fellow inmates. He had been on death row for 16 years. Months later, a Pakistani prisoner was killed by fellow-inmates in Jammu jail, allegedly in retaliation to the killing of Sarabjit, who later became the subject of a Bollywood film.
> 
> For many reasons in India, an army court sentencing Jadhav to death would stand out in the murky annals of India-Pakistan espionage charges.
> 
> Former foreign secretary Lalit Mansingh said that “though Pakistan is not known for having systems that deliver justice, resorting to a military court to sentence Jadhav to death was even clumsier.”
> 
> “Pakistan authorities didn’t have enough evidence to present against Jadhav in a court of low and bringing a military court into play shows their sheer level of desperation, too.”
> 
> TCA Raghavan, former Indian high commissioner to Pakistan, described the death sentence as a “very peculiar situation”.
> 
> “How can an Indian national be court-martialed by an army court in Pakistan?” Raghavan told HT. “In the past, when people were accused of spying they were tried in the normal courts and were sentenced”.
> 
> Uday Bhaskar, director of Society for Policy studies agreed.
> 
> “Among many shortcomings in the case, the applicability of Pakistan’s field general court martial under the Pakistan army act to Jadhav is a grey area”.
> 
> Both countries frequently arrest people on charges of spying and in the past have even expelled each other’s diplomats on charges of spying.
> 
> Pakistani authorities did not say when the sentence would be carried out.
> 
> Analysts said that diplomatic manoeuvring, lengthy legal proceedings and the possibility of appeal could mean the case would be contested for years.





Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...r-espionage/story-J0vyEOdxMvY69GmWtIISXM.html
> 
> No Pakistani national has ever been sentenced to death in India for spying, officials said on Monday as relations between the neighbours hit a new low after a Pakistani military court awarded death penalty to former Indian navy official Kulbhushan Jadhav.
> 
> India retaliated by putting on hold release of around a dozen Pakistani prisoners, who were scheduled to be repatriated on Wednesday.
> 
> Several serving and retired officials HT spoke to said they don’t recall any Pakistani being sentenced to death by India for spying.
> 
> “I don’t remember any incident of a Pakistani national who was caught in India and later given the death sentence,” a home ministry official said on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> “As far as repatriation of Pakistani prisoners is concerned, the time doesn’t seem to be ripe for such a move. The process is on hold as of now.”
> 
> In a statement in the Rajya Sabha last year, the government said 46 Pakistani “spies” were arrested across India between the 2013-16.
> 
> Retired security also said they were unaware of any of them being given the death penalty.
> 
> “I don’t recall any such case. In fact, if a Pakistani national is caught spying, the intelligence option is to win him over and make him work as a double agent,” said DC Pathak, who retired as chief of Intelligence Bureau (IB).
> 
> In a written reply to Parliament recently, junior home minister Kiren Rijiju said more than 250 Pakistani nationals were deported between 2014-2016.
> 
> In contrast, Pakistan had executed one Indian national – Sheikh Shamim – in 1999, almost ten years after he was arrested on charges of spying.
> 
> Almost a decade-and-half later in 2013, another Indian national Sarabjit Singh, sentenced to death for spying in Pakistan, was killed in jail after being attacked by fellow inmates. He had been on death row for 16 years. Months later, a Pakistani prisoner was killed by fellow-inmates in Jammu jail, allegedly in retaliation to the killing of Sarabjit, who later became the subject of a Bollywood film.
> 
> For many reasons in India, an army court sentencing Jadhav to death would stand out in the murky annals of India-Pakistan espionage charges.
> 
> Former foreign secretary Lalit Mansingh said that “though Pakistan is not known for having systems that deliver justice, resorting to a military court to sentence Jadhav to death was even clumsier.”
> 
> “Pakistan authorities didn’t have enough evidence to present against Jadhav in a court of low and bringing a military court into play shows their sheer level of desperation, too.”
> 
> TCA Raghavan, former Indian high commissioner to Pakistan, described the death sentence as a “very peculiar situation”.
> 
> “How can an Indian national be court-martialed by an army court in Pakistan?” Raghavan told HT. “In the past, when people were accused of spying they were tried in the normal courts and were sentenced”.
> 
> Uday Bhaskar, director of Society for Policy studies agreed.
> 
> “Among many shortcomings in the case, the applicability of Pakistan’s field general court martial under the Pakistan army act to Jadhav is a grey area”.
> 
> Both countries frequently arrest people on charges of spying and in the past have even expelled each other’s diplomats on charges of spying.
> 
> Pakistani authorities did not say when the sentence would be carried out.
> 
> Analysts said that diplomatic manoeuvring, lengthy legal proceedings and the possibility of appeal could mean the case would be contested for years.


Oh forget it. Bhains ke Agge been baja re ho.

We will take revenge. This is nationalist govt it will not take Tahir sleep it will give nightmare. Wrong forking decision. 

My prayers are with my brother but we might be down not dead. We will cause them harm more than they have imagined this is just for my fellow Indians not to give geedad bhapki to Pakistani.


----------



## BHarwana

Kulbhushan Jadhav is not being hanged as a spy. Kulbhushan is being hanged for being involved in terrorist activities.

If India wants to save a terrorists please go ahead that's what Pakistan wants. Go and Cry to the UN that India sent a terrorist to Pakistan and now Pakistan is going to hang that terrorist and India wants him back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## duhastmish

Levina said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851475919315316736
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in comparison to the blunders made your FO.


Levina this is enough. There is no time to preach we will make them cry. A person like me who always go for a clover leaf is over it today. This Sön of the land served us well enough and if govt sits calmly this will be end of days for us. I am willing to lay down fight for him. We will make them cry a river.
If we can't save our soldiers who just don't give life but family friends and identity too. We are not worth saving. I say bomb the god damn house to the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## graphican

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...r-espionage/story-J0vyEOdxMvY69GmWtIISXM.html
> 
> No Pakistani national has ever been sentenced to death in India for spying, officials said on Monday as relations between the neighbours hit a new low after a Pakistani military court awarded death penalty to former Indian navy official Kulbhushan Jadhav.
> 
> India retaliated by putting on hold release of around a dozen Pakistani prisoners, who were scheduled to be repatriated on Wednesday.
> 
> Several serving and retired officials HT spoke to said they don’t recall any Pakistani being sentenced to death by India for spying.
> 
> “I don’t remember any incident of a Pakistani national who was caught in India and later given the death sentence,” a home ministry official said on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> “As far as repatriation of Pakistani prisoners is concerned, the time doesn’t seem to be ripe for such a move. The process is on hold as of now.”
> 
> In a statement in the Rajya Sabha last year, the government said 46 Pakistani “spies” were arrested across India between the 2013-16.
> 
> Retired security also said they were unaware of any of them being given the death penalty.
> 
> “I don’t recall any such case. In fact, if a Pakistani national is caught spying, the intelligence option is to win him over and make him work as a double agent,” said DC Pathak, who retired as chief of Intelligence Bureau (IB).
> 
> In a written reply to Parliament recently, junior home minister Kiren Rijiju said more than 250 Pakistani nationals were deported between 2014-2016.
> 
> In contrast, Pakistan had executed one Indian national – Sheikh Shamim – in 1999, almost ten years after he was arrested on charges of spying.
> 
> Almost a decade-and-half later in 2013, another Indian national Sarabjit Singh, sentenced to death for spying in Pakistan, was killed in jail after being attacked by fellow inmates. He had been on death row for 16 years. Months later, a Pakistani prisoner was killed by fellow-inmates in Jammu jail, allegedly in retaliation to the killing of Sarabjit, who later became the subject of a Bollywood film.
> 
> For many reasons in India, an army court sentencing Jadhav to death would stand out in the murky annals of India-Pakistan espionage charges.
> 
> Former foreign secretary Lalit Mansingh said that “though Pakistan is not known for having systems that deliver justice, resorting to a military court to sentence Jadhav to death was even clumsier.”
> 
> “Pakistan authorities didn’t have enough evidence to present against Jadhav in a court of low and bringing a military court into play shows their sheer level of desperation, too.”
> 
> TCA Raghavan, former Indian high commissioner to Pakistan, described the death sentence as a “very peculiar situation”.
> 
> “How can an Indian national be court-martialed by an army court in Pakistan?” Raghavan told HT. “In the past, when people were accused of spying they were tried in the normal courts and were sentenced”.
> 
> Uday Bhaskar, director of Society for Policy studies agreed.
> 
> “Among many shortcomings in the case, the applicability of Pakistan’s field general court martial under the Pakistan army act to Jadhav is a grey area”.
> 
> Both countries frequently arrest people on charges of spying and in the past have even expelled each other’s diplomats on charges of spying.
> 
> Pakistani authorities did not say when the sentence would be carried out.
> 
> Analysts said that diplomatic manoeuvring, lengthy legal proceedings and the possibility of appeal could mean the case would be contested for years.



You want to hide Kulbushan's admissions from the world that the is involved in terrorist and promoting insurgency.

If India would punish Pakistani spies, Pakistan would punish them equally much who are arrested in Pakistan and Afghanistan. We have more hands on Indian neck than India can put on Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

duhastmish said:


> Kulbhushan you were true Sön of land. We will leave no stone unturned to get you,
> 
> Even if we have to go out of the way. You are our pride.
> 
> We must keep Pakistan in diplomatic loop and bargain hard.
> 
> If they are executing one of our soldier go out of the way even if we have to loose moral grounds let it be. I don't give a damn and we as a nation must not too. Take 100000000 lives . But don't let our soldiers die for nothing.



In a statement in the Rajya Sabha last year, the government said 46 Pakistani “spies” were arrested across India between the 2013-16.

And even Pakistan spies were arrested from Nepal and within India. the Recent Bhopal spy racket was busted along with Chinese Equipment .



duhastmish said:


> You guys bomb your self. How many will you hang? Every house in Islamic nation breed a terrorist. Kill everybody if you have guts.
> 
> Screw un fed by American they are biggest terrorist.



I dont know in which world you live .

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...f-witnesses/story-ghJdQ6BuEzwcovykDliP9L.html

The National Investigation Agency (NIA) provided a list of 39 witnesses before the court in SAS Nagar on Monday in the Pathankot airbase attack case.

On top of the list is flight lieutenant Vinay Kumar, who had handed over the trunk of ammunition, including grenades and an AK-47 rifle, besides the terrorists’ bodies to the Punjab police. Once named as an accused, former superintendent of police (SP) Salwinder Singh will also be called as witness.

The NIA plans to call some FBI agents too as witness. The case will come up for hearing on May 2. The senior public prosecutor Surinder Singh appeared on behalf of NIA in the court.

The court has already declared Pakistan-based terror outfit Jaish-e-Mohammad (JeM) chief Maulana Masood Azhar, his brother Mufti Rauf Asghar and two key lieutenants — Shahid Latif and Kashif Jan — proclaimed offenders (POs). The central agency had submitted a challan holding these four responsible for the January 2, 2016, incident, which left seven security personnel dead.

On Monday, the NIA also filed an application under section 299 of Code of Criminal Procedure(CrPC) to go ahead with the trial in the absence of the four accused; it was allowed by the court.


----------



## Shah Khalid

duhastmish said:


> Kulbhushan you were true Sön of land. We will leave no stone unturned to get you,
> 
> Even if we have to go out of the way. You are our pride.
> 
> We must keep Pakistan in diplomatic loop and bargain hard.
> 
> If they are executing one of our soldier go out of the way even if we have to loose moral grounds let it be. I don't give a damn and we as a nation must not too. Take 100000000 lives . But don't let our soldiers die for nothing.



There There Little Baby There There


----------



## SorryNotSorry

lastofthepatriots said:


> You Indians can try, but we invented the game. And we are damn sure better at it.


Why is there a sense of excitement from so many Pakistani members here for things to get heated up between the two countries? It doesn't benefit either. And again the same naivety on your part thinking that Pakistan will go unscathed when both countries come play this proxy war game or even come to blows. Already 12 Pak prisoners who were due for release had their release canceled by the GOI. What about their, and their families' pain? BOTH sides will feel the pain if this continues. 
With the lack of proof provided, no documents of the proceedings made public, and the Indian Public seeing Kulbhushan as innocent- the Modi gov will take an offensive stand that has clear repercussions- to keep the masses happy, and to maintain the Gov's image.
I think if Kulbhushan is a terrorist ( as you and other members claim ) - hard undeniable evidence should be made public that proves beyond doubt- that his hanging is justified; that would make this situation a lot better. On the contrary no solid evidence has been provided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah Khalid

Levina said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851475919315316736
> .




They Can Regard It a Mass **** on New Years Eve For All We Care


----------



## BHarwana

duhastmish said:


> You guys bomb your self. How many will you hang? Every house in Islamic nation breed a terrorist. Kill everybody if you have guts.
> 
> Screw un fed by American they are biggest terrorist.


There are currently 1200 waiting to be hanged under the terrorism act and I think all will be hanged. Until there is enough fear in the hearts of Indian that you cannot dare mess with Pakistan every terrorist will be hanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Hindustani78 said:


> In a statement in the Rajya Sabha last year, the government said 46 Pakistani “spies” were arrested across India between the 2013-16.
> 
> And even Pakistan spies were arrested from Nepal and within India. the Recent Bhopal spy racket was busted along with Chinese Equipment .


Unfortunately we can't stoop so low but I guess it's a weakness. I feel a poison can only be cured through a poison. 
I feel let down by my way of thinking I kept on fighting for peace. May be its not how it can cure. A full blown all out fight is needed.

I feel sad for my fellow citizen my soldier. And worst for my self that I can't do much about it.


----------



## jessysingh

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 389936


someone ready to pay for this


----------



## Shah Khalid

egodoc222 said:


> And kulbushan was a retired navy officer!!
> We'll weed out and execute all isi operatives! You have set a precedent...we'll finish it!



Oh Please Do Start With Your South Bloc You May Never Believe The Surprises That Come Out


----------



## pakdefender

So what will be the name on his death certificate

Hussain Mubarak Patel
or
Kulbhushan Jadhav


----------



## duhastmish

BHarwana said:


> There are currently 1200 waiting to be hanged under the terrorism act and I think all will be hanged. Until there is enough fear in the hearts of Indian that you cannot dare mess with Pakistan every terrorist will be hanged.


Do you have any idea.... we will hang and kill each and every one of yours too. And your sympathy keeper Kashmiri. We will get rid of all the kharpatwar. You have seen India as a soft nation we can be real Pain in arse. Till now we might have kept mum on your terror but now we might give fuel to fire. We will supply support terror we will feed your jehadi you will have no where to go. You can't travel Europe America Australia Asia Russia you will be trapped and things will be bad.

Just be humble treat others how they treat you otherwise we might treat you how you treAt others. Things will get nasty


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Sully3 said:


> Indians crying about Yadav should search google for *Maqbool Bhat*
> 
> no access to lawyers or high commission
> no family visits rights before death
> body not returned to family after death and buried in prison.
> 
> we will do the same to Yadav


Maqbool Bhat - the bonafide Kashmiri Separatist (or Terrorist as we call him ) ? I suggest you read his case carefully first- because what you are claiming seems very off.


----------



## BHarwana

duhastmish said:


> Do you have any idea.... we will hang and kill each and every one of yours too. And your sympathy keeper Kashmiri. We will get rid of all the kharpatwar. You have seen India as a soft nation we can be real Pain in arse. Till now we might have kept mum on your terror but now we might give fuel to fire. We will supply support terror we will feed your jehadi you will have no where to go. You can't travel Europe America Australia Asia Russia you will be trapped and things will be bad.


Boy you people are killing Kashmiris every day already. Do what every you can but this terrorist is going down the drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Offencer said:


> At least we don't kill fellow citizens over an animal.


PLEASE don't derail this discussion


----------



## Glockaholic

all Pakistanis should be baned from travelling to afghanistan , india ,nepal , bengladesh and buhtan. Especially members of the armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

PakSword said:


> Our retired colonel's case is perfectly set for International court.. The decision had to be announced today.. Actually, Indians also knew that today is the decision and they kidnapped the retired colonel to use him as a bargaining chip.
> 
> No respite from Pakistan though.



You need concrete evidence to win a case in International court ? Not something like the below





*The Senate Standing Committee on Foreign Affairs was told on Thursday that dossiers given to the United States and United Nations Secretary General on India’s alleged involvement in terrorism in Pakistan did not contain ‘material evidence’.
*
https://www.dawn.com/news/1220957

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

duhastmish said:


> You will kill one innocent. We will send thousands of trained one. And not our people but your own people.
> You guys taught and showed us this path we just follow it,


You have lost your mind. I thought I was discussing with some one who had a brain and was mature but you seem like a fan boy. Good keep it up he is going down the drain. He is charged with terrorism and hanging terrorists is normal practice. India cries about terrorists all the time why save the Jadhav dude



noksss said:


> You need concrete evidence to win a case in International court ? Not something like the below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Senate Standing Committee on Foreign Affairs was told on Thursday that dossiers given to the United States and United Nations Secretary General on India’s alleged involvement in terrorism in Pakistan did not contain ‘material evidence’.
> *
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1220957


Why listen to India Jadhav was caught with Irani citizenship and Iran has no objection. Jadhav has only 2 supporters on is Indians and the other is Germans both can cry as much as they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamluk

duhastmish said:


> You have seen India as a soft nation we can be real Pain in arse.



Soft nation my ar$e!! You voted one of this century's biggest genocide mastermind, Sri Modiji, to power and since then he has the blood of thousands of Kashmiris and Pakistani terror victims on his hands. So far we've been going too easy on you Ganges filth!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## my2cents

PakSword said:


> Shouldn't be executed. He should be kept as a war trophy for the rest of his life.



if you execute him, it will set a precedent. India will follow suit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Stealth said:


> View attachment 389948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing children and civilian of other country is the core Service of your country Right? Thats how exactly Terrorist Modi heading the state because of such asshole mentality people!



Hafiz Saeed is declared as a terrorist by UN and carry's a 10 million bounty for killing innocent civilians in Mumbai . When u are allowing this terrorist to roam freely u guys should be the last person in this world to call any one Terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

noksss said:


> Hafiz Saeed is declared as a terrorist by UN and carry's a 10 million bounty for killing innocent civilians in Mumbai . When u are allowing this terrorist to roam freely u guys should be the last person in this world to call any one Terrorist


try to get him pls


----------



## duhastmish

BHarwana said:


> You have lost your mind. I thought





[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Soft nation my ar$e!! You voted one of this century's biggest genocide mastermind, Sri Modiji, to power and since then he has the blood of thousands of Kashmiris and Pakistani terror victims on his hands. So far we've been going too easy on you Ganges filth!


it took 600 years of your filth to answer. Just 2 years and you had enough? He is here for 20 years and by the time he will leave you will some yogi. Tough times bro nobody to negotiate. 
We can't either if there is complicated relationship don't forget it's Modi it's do or die.


----------



## A.A. Khan

Indians gone bonkers, Thank You Pak Army one objective achieved. Whether its Afzal Guru, Shaheed Burhan Wani, KAsab, how Indians executed these people and now doing BS is just hilarious. Even Supreme Court of India was crying on India state terrorism Afzal Guru was hanged without the family getting notified or meeting him, he was hanged and then buried in the jail. They did'nt handover his body,when Burhan Wani was martyred these indian trolls were crying why state handed over his body to his family? Shaheed Burhan Wani was said to have been encountered when his body was handed over there was not a bullet mark on his body, his teeth were broken, most said it looke dlike he wwas tortured and collided to the walls before he died. The indian state monsters has no equivalent in the region. These indian bullies need a bully bash them against the wall

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crixus

How can you convict him without proofs  , I still say if you want to make him a terrorist then you to give proofs of his actions inside Pakistan ... other wise its just a Kangroo court , which once hanged bhutto .... anyways your country your rules .

There is always Tit for Tat 


Samlee said:


> *ISI Works With It's Own Objectives In Mind.It Won't Just Make Sensitive Details Public On Someones Demands*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Diplomacy Does Not Work That Way Otherwise The Indian Diplomats Caught Spying Would Also Have Been Hanged and Not Deported Back To India
> 
> 
> 
> All The Intel On Yadav Was With ISI Not FO And Certainly Not With An Old Idiot Like Sartaj Aziz.
> 
> And Normally Pakistani Public Takes His Statement With A Pinch Of Salt.More Often Than Not FO Has Had To Issue "Clarifications"
> 
> And Indian Politicians Also Say A Lot of Things Do You Also Just Take Them On Face Value?????


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

noksss said:


> Hafiz Saeed is declared as a terrorist by UN and carry's a 10 million bounty for killing innocent civilians in Mumbai . When u are allowing this terrorist to roam freely u guys should be the last person in this world to call any one Terrorist


Well dude same can be said about your prime minister butcher of Gujjrat and newly elected state chief minister . At least Hafiz Saeed is doing charity work for his nation.where as the above two individuals are not only causing terrorism in India but also in Pakistan.

And you dare to call us liers and challenge our judgement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

noksss said:


> Hafiz Saeed is declared as a terrorist by UN and carry's a 10 million bounty for killing innocent civilians in Mumbai . When u are allowing this terrorist to roam freely u guys should be the last person in this world to call any one Terrorist



Just to correct your statement, he is under house arrest. They had to bow to the world pressure to curtail his movement. Now you will see a new drama of his release soon to put pressure on India. This death sentence of Yadav is prequel to what next to come.


----------



## Sully3

how about the parents of the APS tragedy shoot a bullet each in this monkeys body. 

that will bring them some sort of closure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Crixus said:


> How can you convict him without proofs  ,
> 
> There is always Tit for Tat



Proofs are already there, it just indians acting blind. And this will not be first time india abduct innocent and use label of "?" for creating false flag issue. 

What interesting is that this guy put his life in the line for india and india still denying to own the responsibility of nefarious acts. Next indians who are acting on be half of their country should take note, how their country think of them - as a disposable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

duhastmish said:


> it took 600 years of your filth to answer. Just 2 years and you had enough? He is here for 20 years and by the time he will leave you will some yogi. Tough times bro nobody to negotiate.
> We can't either if there is complicated relationship don't forget it's Modi it's do or die.


Look Friend Pakistan and India have a relation of exchanging military personals that have crossed the border but Jadhav was first of caught as an Irani citizen secondly he is not a military officer he was denounced as being Indian military or RAW officer he is a civilian and he is involved in terrorism and Pakistan and India has no policy of returning the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

What are you talkin about , India has abducted Kulbhushan ?????? and it was false flag ...what are you talking???

And really speaking I think the biggest mistake India did was allowing refugees from East Pakistan and giving East PAkistanis independence ..thankless people


idune said:


> Proofs are already there, it just indians acting blind. And this will not be first time india abduct innocent and use label of "?" for creating false flag issue.
> 
> What interesting is that this guy put his life in the line for india and india still denying to own the responsibility of nefarious acts. Next indians who are acting on be half of their country should take note, how their country think of them - as a disposable.


----------



## duhastmish

BHarwana said:


> Look Friend Pakistan and India have a relation of exchanging military personals that have crossed the border but Jadhav was first of caught as an Irani citizen secondly he is not a military officer he was denounced as being Indian military or RAW officer he is a civilian and he is involved in terrorism and Pakistan and India has no policy of returning the terrorists.


I cant blame you since i have not done enough research. Let me read a little more and get back as far as national animosity goes we are a notch up. But on personal level we are both suffering from propaganda and fed up bullshyt that we hate each other.
I have nothing against you as whatever ypur name be.


----------



## prashantazazel

The favour will be returned. No problem.


----------



## simple Brain

It seems like RAW tried to negotiate with Pakistan Army after abducting R.Col. Its a brilliant message sent to the Enemy that we do not negotiate with Terrorists. And also each and every Military soldier of Pakistan takes an oath that they will choose death willingly and proudly if they were ever captured by the enemy. So we do not have to worry about R.Col. Also bare in mind, according to an International Law, RAW can't do anything about the abducted R.Col, as he is now considered a civilian who was abducted by the RAW fraudulently, what a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Amazed to see India suddenly coming up with a new cover story "kidnapped from Iran"
You should remember that Iran is not Nepal.
So they are now blaming the tricks on Pakistan, the tricks which actually RAW employs. In Urdu we say "ulta chor, kotwal ko dantay"
India has a long history of sending terrorists to destabilize Pakistan and than abducting Pakistani citizens from Nepal and Bangladesh, photographing them with dummy weapons and presenting them as terrorists to the world to gain global sympathies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Meanwhile in Pakistan lol @django @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WaLeEdK2

graphican said:


> That was a cheap try. But Indians cannot do nothing other than talking about such topics.



Funny thing is overall we have won more matches against them than they have against us lol.


----------



## Hindustani78

duhastmish said:


> Oh forget it. Bhains ke Agge been baja re ho.
> 
> We will take revenge. This is nationalist govt it will not take Tahir sleep it will give nightmare. Wrong forking decision.
> 
> My prayers are with my brother but we might be down not dead. We will cause them harm more than they have imagined this is just for my fellow Indians not to give geedad bhapki to Pakistani.




Try to think a bit more deeper , its more about the cases related to terrorist attacks inside Republic of India too. But its even with the TAPI pipeline, Chabahar and CPEC . All are trying to show thier real interest.



noksss said:


> Hafiz Saeed is declared as a terrorist by UN and carry's a 10 million bounty for killing innocent civilians in Mumbai . When u are allowing this terrorist to roam freely u guys should be the last person in this world to call any one Terrorist




And Chinese have put the technical hold . Isnt it clearly visible for Indians what the Chinese are up too ?


----------



## Areesh

noksss said:


> In 1971 when millions of ur people are forced into India by ur beloved Pakistan army ur guys have openly masturbated in front of our solders like this but the bigger point is u guys have the habit of forgetting the one who saved ur @ss



Irony is that the picture you have posted is of an *Indian *soldier. 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indian-army-war-crimes-in-1971.426948/#post-8244172

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## django

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> View attachment 390029
> 
> Meanwhile in Pakistan lol @django @PaklovesTurkiye


Whilst the RSS Indian news media isheheheheheheheeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

PakSword said:


> He is an asset for us to show to the world.. He shouldn't be executed..



Finally a Pakistani is making some sense . What purpose it serves u guys if u execute him ? considering the fact that may other spies which Pakistan got was kept in the jail for a long time . So the question here is why such a hurry to hang this guy ? as keeping him alive serves the Pakistan purpose of going to UN or even to show how good ur ISI is but the hurried execution and the time window of 48 hours definitely means this is a pressure tactics to get the Lt.Col who went missing in Nepal


----------



## Hindustani78

my2cents said:


> if you execute him, it will set a precedent. India will follow suit.




Geneva Convention is at stake . United Nations security council members are seeing what will be the wider result .

Ukraine has filed cases in International Criminal court against Russian Federation and here Pakistan, China , Iran are giving clear message and here even Indian ex servicemen are suffering and Indian Establishment has to unhold International Conventions.


----------



## Areesh

Hindustani78 said:


> *Geneva Convention is at stake* . United Nations security council members are seeing what will be the wider result .
> 
> Ukraine has filed cases in International Criminal court against Russian Federation and here Pakistan, China , Iran are giving clear message and here even Indian ex servicemen are suffering and Indian Establishment has to unhold International Conventions.



Geneva conventions are not for "businessman" on fake passport. 



noksss said:


> Read the comment before replying dude I said *ur people masturbate in front of our solders*



And then you posted picture of a Bangladeshi with a bharati soldier. Talk about confused bharati


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Breaking news Bhaio:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851507631638360068@Areesh @django @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

noksss said:


> Read the comment before replying dude I said *ur people masturbate in front of our solders*


Dude I am not sure what are you trying to prove with the above picture and logic. You were saying Bengali were hot on Indian soldiers that they used to do manhood acts in front of them in 1971?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Areesh said:


> Geneva conventions are not for "businessman" on fake passport.
> 
> 
> 
> And then you posted picture of a Bangladeshi with a bharati soldier. Talk about confused bharati



The reply was to a Bangladeshi and the irony is its replied by a confused Pakistani


----------



## django

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Breaking news Bhaio:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851507631638360068@Areesh @django @The Sandman


In their dreams lol, though we will be happy to bump off feeble looking Saif yet we will keep Katrina........for washing the socks of our beloved jawans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

BHarwana said:


> Look Friend Pakistan and India have a relation of exchanging military personals that have crossed the border but Jadhav was first of caught as an Irani citizen secondly he is not a military officer he was denounced as being Indian military or RAW officer he is a civilian and he is involved in terrorism and Pakistan and India has no policy of returning the terrorists.



Jadhav have served in Indian Navy and he is considered as Ex Servicemen even according to the Indian Adm and its known that Iranians and Indians have hold talks on Chabahar investment but the situation has changed on the ground because of the CPEC . 

Chinese have thier own policy which is to restrict good relations among SAARC nations which is directly affecting Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. Republic of India is doing all sort of development projects in Nepal, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Afghanistan, Maldives and here only Pakistan is working for the Chinese policy.


----------



## The Sandman

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Breaking news Bhaio:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851507631638360068@Areesh @django @The Sandman


 in one's dream one can do anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Dude I am not sure what are you trying to prove with the above picture and logic. You were saying Bengali were hot on Indian soldiers that they used to do manhood acts in front of them in 1971?



Even u guys hated them back then dude so Bangladeshis are defietly not hot and the reply was to the below comment of a Bangladeshi who talked about masturbation



asad71 said:


> 1.In the 1960's I witnessed several Indian prisoners kept in the Kohat Fort. Indian Govt had refused to recognize or accept them back. Therefore, they could not be released. Most of them were apprehended during the 1948 Kashmir War. Once a week the Garrison Duty Officer was required to visit the Fort. He would watch them loitering inside a fence erected for taking exercise. Whenever a young officer approached the fence some of these guys would openly masturbate and make all kinds of obscene display to express their desperation. All of them had grown flowing beard and hair. It was not possible to tell who was a Sikh and who was not.
> 2. Unless there is some kind of public pressure or media report, GOI is in the habit of forgetting their soldiers or spies.


----------



## Areesh

noksss said:


> The reply was to a Bangladeshi and the irony is its replied by a confused Pakistani



So you want to say Bengalis used to masturbate looking at your soldiers. Or Indian soldier looked at their d!cks and used to fantasize some weird sh!t in their dreams.

In any case your soldiers had a very weird relation with Bengalis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Hindustani78 said:


> Jadhav have served in Indian Navy and he is considered as Ex Servicemen even according to the Indian Adm and its known that Iranians and Indians have hold talks on Chabahar investment but the situation has changed on the ground because of the CPEC .
> 
> Chinese have thier own policy which is to restrict good relations among SAARC nations which is directly affecting Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. Republic of India is doing all sort of development projects in Nepal, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Afghanistan, Maldives and here only Pakistan is working for the Chinese policy.


So you are saying India will also make huge investments in Pakistan just like Bangladesh and Afghanistan? What is the price of weed, red wine and vodka in India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Areesh said:


> Geneva conventions are not for "businessman" on fake passport.



Jadhav is Indian citizen which is even not denied by the Indian Establishment and the Indian Establishment doesnt even deny this that Jadhav is ex Servicemen.


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

noksss said:


> Even u guys hated them back then dude so Bangladeshis are defietly not hot and the reply was to the below comment of a Bangladeshi who talked about masturbation


And still connection doesn't established How is Bengali manhood acts in front of Indian army are related to our hatred for them? #confusion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Areesh said:


> So you want to say Bengalis used to masturbate looking at your soldiers. Or Indian soldier looked at their d!cks and used to fantasize some weird sh!t in their dreams.
> 
> In any case your soldiers had a very weird relation with Bengalis.



Stop fantasizing about my reply to a Bangladeshis u pakistani


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Hindustani78 said:


> You know very well how much Indian investment helped Pakistani economy but Pakistan is more military relations with Chinese and whatever is happening in Islamic Republic of Afghanistan is clearly visible .


Care to explain how did you guys helped our economy? You guys know anything about this or I am just dumb @django @PaklovesTurkiye @Hell hound @Areesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

Hindustani78 said:


> Jadhav have served in Indian Navy and he is considered as Ex Servicemen even according to the Indian Adm and its known that Iranians and Indians have hold talks on Chabahar investment but the situation has changed on the ground because of the CPEC .
> 
> Chinese have thier own policy which is to restrict good relations among SAARC nations which is directly affecting Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. Republic of India is doing all sort of development projects in Nepal, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Afghanistan, Maldives and here only Pakistan is working for the Chinese policy.


Pakistan is a sovereign Nation and Pakistan reserves the right of working with any country Pakistan want, no one can dictate Pakistan. If Pakistan wants to stay in SAARC or bring new policies to SAARC it is Pakistans right. CPEC is an Internal Pakistani issue and India is not a land locked country so India has no claim over Pakistan to provide access to any nation. Regarding Afghanistan If they want to use any of our projects or services they have to show alignment to Pakistani interests. Now Iran has a lot common with Pakistan. Iran is deeply rooted with Pakistan as many Pakistani listen to Iran the same way Iran has to listen to Pakistan because Pakistan provides Iran with a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> And still connection doesn't established How is Bengali manhood acts in front of Indian army are related to our hatred for them? #confusion



oh god I shouldn't have replied to that Bangladeshi u r getting confused and @Areesh is fantasizied


----------



## Areesh

noksss said:


> Stop fantasizing about my reply to a Bangladeshis u pakistani



You are the one who was fantasizing some weird sh!t about bengalis. You are sick dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Crixus said:


> We know the quality life the minorities living in Pakistan so stick to the topic


Well, i replied in response to a self righteous dude. In Pakisttan, however, Gov does not encourage people to hurt minorities. There were some terror activities against minorities and master minds like Mr. Yadav may be behind that. It is unlike Shining India where Modi is PM who was responsible for gujrat massacre as CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Hindustani78 said:


> Jadhav is Indian citizen which is even not denied by the Indian Establishment and the Indian Establishment doesnt even deny this that Jadhav is ex Servicemen.



But he was involved in terrorism and was found travelling on a passport on a fake name. Geneva conventions doesn't apply to such creatures.


----------



## Hell hound

Hindustani78 said:


> You know very well how much Indian investment helped Pakistani economy


when did that happened


----------



## Hindustani78

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Care to explain how did you guys helped our economy? You guys know anything about this or I am just dumb @django @PaklovesTurkiye @Hell hound @Areesh



Bollywood is one of the source and on that imports from Republic of India .

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
21-November, 2016 16:57 IST
Trade with Neighbouring Countries

The details of total trade of India with the neighbouring countries, including Nepal, during the last three years and the current year (up to August, 2016) are given below:
Value in US$ Million

*PAKISTAN*

*2013-2014 
Exports- Imports 
2,274.30 - 426.88

2014-2015 
Exports- Imports 
1,857.29 - 497.31


2015-2016
Exports- Imports 
2,171.16 - 441.03*


----------



## Pakistan First

Invite his family to Pakistan and let Yadav meet them before being hanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Areesh said:


> But he was involved in terrorism and was found travelling on a passport on a fake name. Geneva conventions doesn't apply to such creatures.



Jadhav was based in Iran and was looking for trade between Republic of India and Iran. And his coming to Iran was linked to Chabahar investment between the Governments and talks were being held by the Indian and Iranian Governments.


----------



## noksss

Can any Pakistani here tell me why this hurried execution and a 48 hrs window considering the fact that u have many spies of India who was kept in the jail for a long time and never tried in a military court and executed ? Don't u think keeping him would serve the purpose of showcasing Indian activities to the world ? Looks like this whole 48 hrs window is to pressurize the Indian government to release the Lt.Col who went missing in Nepal


----------



## LURKER

simple Brain said:


> It seems like RAW tried to negotiate with Pakistan Army after abducting R.Col. Its a brilliant message sent to the Enemy that we do not negotiate with Terrorists. And also each and every Military soldier of Pakistan takes an oath that they will choose death willingly and proudly if they were ever captured by the enemy. So we do not have to worry about R.Col. Also bare in mind, according to an International Law, RAW can't do anything about the abducted R.Col, as he is now considered a civilian who was abducted by the RAW fraudulently, what a shame.


You can't prove your Col. has been captured by RAW and India won't make it public anyways. Right now he must be singing like a canary enjoying the hospitality of Gorakhpur jail. He would be unceremoniously dumped in Bay of Bengal when the last bit of information has been extracted from him and all you guys could do is whine and complain.


----------



## Areesh

Hindustani78 said:


> Jadhav was based in Iran and was looking for trade between Republic of India and Iran. And his coming to Iran was linked to Chabahar investment between the Governments and talks were being held by the Indian and Iranian Governments.



And he did all that on a visa on a fake passport. Nice story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Areesh said:


> But he was involved in terrorism and was found travelling on a passport on a fake name. Geneva conventions doesn't apply to such creatures.



This is what ur own minister has to say about jadhav

*Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz on Wednesday kicked up a controversy by stating in the Senate that government could not finalise a dossier on captured Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav because of inadequate evidence provided so far.*

https://www.dawn.com/news/1301190


----------



## Baghial

the real news in not that yahdev will be hanged?
but what took pak army so long to find him guilty????


----------



## Hindustani78

Areesh said:


> And he did all that on a visa on a fake passport. Nice story.



And you need to add one more sentence . Jadhav registered even company in Iran and was even residing on that Visa inside Iran.


----------



## Crixus

Atleast that much they have to allow 


Pakistan First said:


> Invite his family to Pakistan and let Yadav meet them before being hanged.


----------



## Mamluk

Hindustani78 said:


> Jadhav was based in Iran and was looking for trade between Republic of India and Iran. And his coming to Iran was linked to Chabahar investment between the Governments and talks were being held by the Indian and Iranian Governments.


Why did he have to fake his name then and get visa with fake passport? You see things don't really add up.


----------



## Kamran Abbasi

Kalboshan ka Motion nikal gaya xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

noksss said:


> Can any Pakistani here tell me why this hurried execution and a 48 hrs window considering the fact that u have many spies of India who was kept in the jail for a long time and never tried in a military court and executed ? Don't u think keeping him would serve the purpose of showcasing Indian activities to the world ? Looks like this whole 48 hrs window is to pressurize the Indian government to release the Lt.Col who went missing in Nepal


RAW has caught a big fish here and Pakistani establishment is fearful of the fact that this ex ISI man could divulge too much information on their assets and activities which would seriously hamper their operations in India. The timing of this judgment and ISI man's capture makes it too obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Why did he have to fake his name then and get visa with fake passport? You see things don't really add up.



Why Jadhav would have done that ? He is Indian ex servicemen


----------



## The_Showstopper

thesolar65 said:


> Well, this is not Hindu Muslim thread. It is India and Pakistan topic. I am cool here as this is going to end up in exchange or else there is a bloody scene ahead.
> Your comment @ashok321 @takeiteasy @The_Showstopper


I haven't really read about it but with my limited knowledge, I guess we should have some kind of prisoner exchange to get him back. I am not sure if there are any other ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Care to explain how did you guys helped our economy? You guys know anything about this or I am just dumb @django @PaklovesTurkiye @Hell hound @Areesh


It is clear the chap has his knickers in a twist lol ....H!ndians helped our economy lol.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glockaholic

Thanks to the stupidity of this guy India has got its man. Now he will be exchanged with this kulboshan guy so everyone chill no one is going to be executed


----------



## koolio

Good to hear terrorist Kulbhushan is sentenced to death, he has killed too many Pakistani's, any RAW cockroaches should be terminated.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

noksss said:


> Can any Pakistani here tell me why this hurried execution and a 48 hrs window considering the fact that u have many spies of India who was kept in the jail for a long time and never tried in a military court and executed ? Don't u think keeping him would serve the purpose of showcasing Indian activities to the world ? Looks like this whole 48 hrs window is to pressurize the Indian government to release the Lt.Col who went missing in Nepal



Wow you're a real Sherlock.


----------



## Mamluk

Hindustani78 said:


> Why Jadhav would have done that ? He is Indian ex servicemen



Exactly what was he doing with fake Muslim name? And why did you initially deny that he was ex servicemen saying he's just a businessman? Just give up already - I don't think even Indians buy the crap they say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## simple Brain

LURKER said:


> You can't prove your Col. has been captured by RAW and India won't make it public anyways.



If it was a matter of a proof, than all of ya shouldn't be defying that their is no God except Allah.

When you work in a dark world (I hope you know what the dark world is) you will assume everything, and your hunch will always be your best mate. You can't leave things completely on proof in that world. One clue is enough to rage a war on an entire Nation in that world. You need to understand that the scenarios and the environment that changes around you that only defines the very proof that you my friend are looking for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pseudonym

duhastmish said:


> Do you have any idea.... we will hang and kill each and every one of yours too. And your sympathy keeper Kashmiri. We will get rid of all the kharpatwar. You have seen India as a soft nation we can be real Pain in arse. Till now we might have kept mum on your terror but now we might give fuel to fire. We will supply support terror we will feed your jehadi you will have no where to go.* You can't travel Europe America Australia Asia Russia you will be trapped and things will be bad*.
> 
> Just be humble treat others how they treat you otherwise we might treat you how you treAt others. Things will get nasty



Cover yourself. Another _isolation strike_ on its way.
Are you now going to beg Europe, America, Australia, Asia, Russia to cut off its ties with us?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zaahir

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 389936


Spy or not. The press release is a pretty shoddy job with different spellings of his name used in the same statement.


----------



## AMG_12

Many Indians are big-mouthing on their forums. Many claiming it's the end of Pakistan, they're talking of plans to rescue him, others are calling for massive retaliation in response, some are even ready for nuclear war. Pakistan is hanging an intelligence agent of a nuclear state with prior notice, which is no less than hanging a nuclear power by it's balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Game.Invade said:


> Many Indians are big-mouthing on their forums. Many claiming it's the end of Pakistan, they're talking of plans to rescue him, others are calling for massive retaliation in response, some are even ready for nuclear war. Pakistan is hanging an intelligence agent of a nuclear state with prior notice, which is no less than hanging a nuclear power by it's balls.



Nuclear war? Lol all this will blow over in a month. They'll act like it never happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Hindustani78 said:


> And you need to add one more sentence . Jadhav registered even company in Iran and was even residing on that Visa inside Iran.



Again. Visa on a fake passport. You didn't find anything wrong with that?


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

imadul said:


> Well, i replied in response to a self righteous dude. In Pakisttan, however, Gov does not encourage people to hurt minorities. There were some terror activities against minorities and master minds like Mr. Yadav may be behind that. It is unlike Shining India where Modi is PM who was responsible for gujrat massacre as CM.


And, now Yogi, who even wants to dishonor the dead women!! Nothing more to add!! But, the question is who's next????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Should be a 1-2 Day rule to hang person once they admit to their crime as he did
I mean this guy is smiling and Joking about his mission and how he was one of ring leaders in bombing in Sindh area and now was targeting Baluchistan area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

What a great news. 
Hang him asap! 
I already have a few ideas for his last meal.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Areesh said:


> Again. Visa on a fake passport. You didn't find anything wrong with that?



bro, check Indian Media circus out haha they are going crazy over this decision by Pakistan


----------



## Areesh

Starlord said:


> bro, check Indian Media circus out haha they are going crazy over this decision by Pakistan



Found a few videos. Kindly share some funny and interesting videos from their joker media. I want to see more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Areesh said:


> Found a few videos. Kindly share some funny and interesting videos from their joker media. I want to see more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samiullah Khan Mohmand

*KulbhushanYadav like Terrorists are the creators of India to disrupt the peace of PAKISTAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRITISH

very less punishment he is hard core terrorist who sponsored terror in Boluchistan and all over pakistan special Karachi and helping ALtaf hussain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

HAKIKAT said:


> And, now Yogi, who even wants to dishonor the dead women!! Nothing more to add!! But, the question is who's next????


Can't imagine even satan can said that. He shames satan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

He should be burned alive and his ashes should be hand over to India ..he will take second birth as dog

[Video]


----------



## Daghalodi

Let his family meet him before is hanged!!!


----------



## el 3mir

I'd say don't execute him now.. He should be further instigated and reveal _more_ secrets about the RAW that should be known to the whole world.


----------



## Thorough Pro

*Justice has been served. 

I have a wild theory and I may be totally wrong, but it's worth considering.

The verdict came out today. A Pakistani retired Colonel was kidnapped in Nepal by Indian RAW two days ago (as I recall, first time ever in history).

What are the chances that there is an indian mole in PA establishment who passed on the news (of the verdict) to Indians before it was publically announced and they kidnapped our man before the verdict came out to revenge.

If there was/is a mole then he must have been passing on the info all along and when it became evident that he will be awarded death, RAW started planning their cowardly move and acted upon it just two days before the announcement.*





Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 389936


----------



## SMC

Jackdaws said:


> Pakistani courts hardly have a history of being fair - I mean they hanged a Prime Minister, certified military coups - what chance did this poor chap have?
> 
> 
> Or so claimed by a country's whose courts have generally been a laughing stock.





Crixus said:


> OK any proofs other tne a confessional statement .... in duress its easy to get what ever you want thats wahy oin court of justice some confessions have no value ...if you have any conclusive evidence then please share other wise he is just a soldier who is about to be hanged in enemy country



Ah yes, the fake passport doesn't count I guess. In reality, no evidence will satisfy you guys, so there's no point in trying to satisfy you. Your patsy is a terrorist and he was soundly caught and will be soundly executed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Jackdaws said:


> Pakistani courts hardly have a history of being fair - I mean *they hanged a Prime Minister, certified military coups - what chance did this poor chap have?*
> 
> 
> Or so claimed by a country's whose courts have generally been a laughing stock.



OOUCH!


----------



## Mo12

If this was usa, Pakistan wouldve handed him back to USA long time ago.


----------



## Raider 21

Mo12 said:


> If this was usa, Pakistan wouldve handed him back to USA long time ago.


USA knows how to fight for their people...


----------



## somebozo

This will send a strong signal to all India 007 wanna be that James Bond does not exist in real life..and spying in Pakistan is not like Phantom movie..ghus kr mara ga..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

noksss said:


> Can any Pakistani here tell me why this hurried execution and a 48 hrs window considering the fact that u have many spies of India who was kept in the jail for a long time and never tried in a military court and executed ?



It is because of Kulbhushan S Jadhav request, he does not want to live as indian anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

Reminds me of Bridge of Spies, hang one spy and they will think twice before snitching for their country again. Jadhav should be thankful to Pakistan authorities for giving him a death penalty as he already confessed to his crimes, back at home he would have rotten in a jail cell under traitor label.



Thorough Pro said:


> *Justice has been served.
> 
> I have a wild theory and I may be totally wrong, but it's worth considering.
> 
> The verdict came out today. A Pakistani retired Colonel was kidnapped in Nepal by Indian RAW two days ago (as I recall, first time ever in history).
> 
> What are the chances that there is an indian mole in PA establishment who passed on the news (of the verdict) to Indians before it was publically announced and they kidnapped our man before the verdict came out to revenge.
> 
> If there was/is a mole then he must have been passing on the info all along and when it became evident that he will be awarded death, RAW started planning their cowardly move and acted upon it just two days before the announcement.*



Can't rule out the possibility of mole in PA but military courts are discrete, only handful of the officers know about the verdict so it's really easy to pin out the leak if there was any.


----------



## Jackdaws

SMC said:


> Ah yes, the fake passport doesn't count I guess. In reality, no evidence will satisfy you guys, so there's no point in trying to satisfy you. Your patsy is a terrorist and he was soundly caught and will be soundly executed.


Yes, just read that military judges in Pakistan don't even require any formal training in law. So that would explain why a fake passport could lead to a death sentence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raider 21

Jackdaws said:


> Yes, just read that military judges in Pakistan don't even require any formal training in law. So that would explain why a fake passport could lead to a death sentence.


That's a good one


----------



## American Pakistani

Excellent decision, now hopefully no dumb politician creates a hurdle.


----------



## Jackdaws

idune said:


> It is because of Kulbhushan S Jadhav request, he does not want to live as indian anymore.


He meant a real Pakistani should answer it, not an East Pakistani


----------



## imadul

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> He shoul be burned alive and his ashes should be hand over to India ..he will take second birth as dog
> 
> [Video]


Burning domeone is only Allah's preogative and His action is Just and measured. I know you said that in emotion.



senses said:


> Reminds me of Bridge of Spies, hang one spy and they will think twice before snitching for their country again. Jadhav should be thankful to Pakistan authority for giving him a death penalty as he already confessed to his crimes, back at home he would have rotten in a jail cell under traitor label.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't rule out the possibility of mole in PA but military courts are discrete, only handful of the officers know about the verdict so it's really easy to pin out the leak if there was any.


Indian definitely got some clues and got that Rtd Col, PA hurriedly announced death penalty.
I still can't add two plus two how that Col fell to the trap. No one could be that naive to go to Nepal for a Security job let alone an ex military offocer with intel background. This is beyond me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kasper95

Thorough Pro said:


> *Justice has been served.
> 
> I have a wild theory and I may be totally wrong, but it's worth considering.
> 
> The verdict came out today. A Pakistani retired Colonel was kidnapped in Nepal by Indian RAW two days ago (as I recall, first time ever in history).
> 
> What are the chances that there is an indian mole in PA establishment who passed on the news (of the verdict) to Indians before it was publically announced and they kidnapped our man before the verdict came out to revenge.
> 
> If there was/is a mole then he must have been passing on the info all along and when it became evident that he will be awarded death, RAW started planning their cowardly move and acted upon it just two days before the announcement.*





senses said:


> Can't rule out the possibility of mole in PA but military courts are discrete, only handful of the officers know about the verdict so it's really easy to pin out the leak if there was any.


RAW would have known what was to happen and when was to happen,it must be someone from the top of the ranks to leak the info,remember they had all the time to select him, have email conversation ,phone interview and send the fligh tickets and play it in such a way that he reaches where they wanted him just 2 days before the judgement,or the other theory is they must be watching all the procedings live...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon26

This whole experience shows the nature of espionage/sabotage. It's a thankless job. The Pakistani agents that trapped and lured this gentleman to his death gallows will never be acknowledged publicly and nor will this gentleman get into India's history books despite sacrificing his life to implement his nation's interests in Pakistan. It's a sad end for him and many of India's previous spies that were left to languish in Pakistani hands.

India might retaliate by executing the army man it has captured from Nepal but then that opens an entire Pandora's box in which Ex servicemen from both nations will be hunted down.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## war&peace

Rajeev_Anand said:


> You have already tried to the best of your capabilities, now wait for replies bcoz this time government is quite different in this side.


Hey just enjoy the moment... soon you will hear that reassuring "click"...and your monkey will be dispatched to hell... his permanent abode.



Crixus said:


> OK any proofs other tne a confessional statement .... in duress its easy to get what ever you want thats wahy oin court of justice some confessions have no value ...if you have any conclusive evidence then please share other wise he is just a soldier who is about to be hanged in enemy country


Hey whatever you rant is a crap....you can cry a river but none will hear...we are waiting now to hear that reassuring "click" and the monkey will be dispatched to the hell.. his permanent abode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunan

Shameless indian talking about evidence.your monkey married her sister in balouchistan?India is exposed.India is the sponsor of terrorism in this region.Symbol of State sponsored terrorism Kulbhushan Yadav.Shame on india!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indika

Falcon26 said:


> This whole experience shows the nature of espionage/sabotage. It's a thankless job. The Pakistani agents that trapped and lured this gentleman to his death gallows will never be acknowledged publicly and nor will this gentleman get into India's history books despite sacrificing his life to implement his nation's interests in Pakistan. It's a sad end for him and many of India's previous spies that were left to languish in Pakistani hands.
> 
> India might retaliate by executing the army man it has captured from Nepal but then that opens an entire Pandora's box in which Ex servicemen from both nations will be hunted down.


Such things will always happen , there is no denial about that. But what differentiates a civilized society from others is that fairness we provide to others and ourselves. 

US shut down the guantanamo bay as it violated the rights of the prisoners,they could have simply chosen to continue with it.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Care to explain how did you guys helped our economy? You guys know anything about this or I am just dumb @django @PaklovesTurkiye @Hell hound @Areesh



Why entertaining off topic posts, bro? There is good news for us regarding Kulbhusan Jhadav...Lets count his days...

Indian happiness on kidnapping our retired personnel again proved to be so shot lived...



duhastmish said:


> it took 600 years of your filth to answer. Just 2 years and you had enough? He is here for 20 years and by the time he will leave you will some yogi. Tough times bro nobody to negotiate.
> We can't either if there is complicated relationship don't forget it's Modi it's do or die.



U can keep your tongue in Modi's ***...Pakistanis don't mind it...We will show you and your low life leader what is the difference between playing in Gujarat and playing with PAKISTAN...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Thorough Pro said:


> *Justice has been served.
> 
> I have a wild theory and I may be totally wrong, but it's worth considering.
> 
> The verdict came out today. A Pakistani retired Colonel was kidnapped in Nepal by Indian RAW two days ago (as I recall, first time ever in history).
> 
> What are the chances that there is an indian mole in PA establishment who passed on the news (of the verdict) to Indians before it was publically announced and they kidnapped our man before the verdict came out to revenge.
> 
> If there was/is a mole then he must have been passing on the info all along and when it became evident that he will be awarded death, RAW started planning their cowardly move and acted upon it just two days before the announcement.*



They have been planning this since we caught kulbhushan.
Finally they managed to trap the retired Col.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Theparadox said:


> game will on after execution, looking forward to it. A soldier is better off shaheed rather spending rest of the life on enemy lands.



He was not a soldier, but a terrorist like your modi, a killer of innocents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Well.wisher said:


> Raam Raam satya hogya ye to ..



I just couldn't control my laughter on this one...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Kamran Abbasi said:


> Kalboshan ka Motion nikal gaya xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kedardel

Murder it is. You cant treat spies with death sentences in courts which do not go by evidence. Anyways everyone has to go one day or the Other and I am sure the Govt. of India will take good care of his family. 
BTW has anyone ever be acquitted by the Military Courts of Pakistan ?
Or is it that whoever's case is sent there will be executed for sure ???


----------



## Banglar Bir

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 389936










Horus said:


> He is not an ISI officer, he retired from the Army in 2013 and from the ISI in 2006. We have evidence that he was abducted from Nepal. His passport is real, ID is real and he was flew through the immigration departments of 3 countries. I*f you think that India can abduct and hang him in 'retaliation', it will give Pakistan the license to shoot down any Indian citizens we find in Afghanistan. Be careful what you wish for.*






The Eagle said:


> I wish you understand the human rights at the time when this guy was actually executing terrorist attacks in Pakistan whereby many innocent died. In such cases, International forums/Human Rights knows what espionage ends with, everyone is well aware about his fate.



Well, these spies are perfectly aware beforehand about what fate awaits them when apprehended. I completely agree on the FGCM's verdict. I am confident that the able and learned court has taken into account of all international laws/conventions relating to acts of sabotage, terrorism,etc, before passing their judgement. If, he is of no further use and outlived his shelf live, the verdict should be implemented ASAP.

Regarding, the kidnapping of one of a Pakistani Army officer from Nepal,the concerned authorities should implement similar measures as stated by @Horus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raider 21

Kedardel said:


> BTW has anyone ever be acquitted by the Military Courts of Pakistan ?
> Or is it that whoever's case is sent there will be executed for sure ???


Yes they have....it is just not been documented most of the times.


----------



## Kedardel

Knuckles said:


> Yes they have....it is just not been documented most of the times.


It doesnt look like so since its so easy to obtain a confessional statement out of anybody in your custody. And the military Court decided only on confessional Statement. Write a confession and force the accused to sign it or tutor him to orate a story filled with imaginary facts.
And the best part is there is no Appeal to Supreme Court. Wow you are handing out death sentences and not giving opportunity to an innocent to prove his innocence. Jadhav has whole of India behind him and will support his family. But what about Pakistani people who have been given death sentences by Pakistani military Courts.


----------



## Raider 21

Kedardel said:


> It doesnt look like so since its so easy to obtain a confessional statement out of anybody in your custody. And the military Court decided only on confessional Statement. Write a confession and force the accused to sign it or tutor him to orate a story filled with imaginary facts.
> And the best part is there is no Appeal to Supreme Court. Wow you are handing out death sentences and not giving opportunity to an innocent to prove his innocence. Jadhav has whole of India behind him and will support his family. But what about Pakistani people who have been given death sentences by Pakistani military Courts.


You're the expert...Cheers !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

saurav kumar said:


> He has done too much for his country. Thanks for your services to nation sir. You will be always remembered. May God give you strength.


Killing innocent civilians what makes Indian nation a service



Kedardel said:


> It doesnt look like so since its so easy to obtain a confessional statement out of anybody in your custody. And the military Court decided only on confessional Statement. Write a confession and force the accused to sign it or tutor him to orate a story filled with imaginary facts.
> And the best part is there is no Appeal to Supreme Court. Wow you are handing out death sentences and not giving opportunity to an innocent to prove his innocence. Jadhav has whole of India behind him and will support his family. But what about Pakistani people who have been given death sentences by Pakistani military Courts.


Spies don't have right to appeal topic it documents which found from him is enough evidance he was behind all attacks in Pakistan and he was acting service man of Indian Navy and raw spies don't have any right to appeal in courts they sent straight to hell crime against humanity conspiracy against a nation don't deserve a appeal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon26

Knuckles said:


> Yes they have....it is just not been documented most of the times.



Any examples? Also was Sheikh Shamim the first Indian to be hanged in Pakistan in 1999 tried under military courts or civilian? How about the previous spies?


----------



## Pseudonym

Kedardel said:


> Murder it is. You cant treat *spies* with death sentences in courts which do not go by evidence. Anyways everyone has to go one day or the Other and I am sure the Govt. of India will take good care of his family.



So he's a spy now? not some indian businessman?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kedardel

Knuckles said:


> You're the expert...Cheers !!!


Deflecting genuine questions doesnt help. Right to appeal to Supreme Court must be given to somebody who has been handed out a death sentence. You may keep the proceedings in secrecy. 
See you have the guy, you put accusations on him and you will hang him. India asked for counselor access you denied it. You didnt even informed India that you have put him on trial. 
What can we do ? Other than may be kill a few people from your country including some Officer from Armed Forces but that doesnt bring him back. 
But the question still remains if you dont allow fair trial to somebody who has been handed a death sentence including a right to appeal to SC then its humanity that is being murdered. The fate of the person whose case goes to the Military Court is pre decided. Its for Pakistanis to decide.



Pseudonym said:


> So he's a spy now? not some indian businessman?


Doesnt matter I am just accepting all your allegations and then debating on the method to hang him. officially India maintains the guy is innocent and asking for counselor access. We value our people.


----------



## Pseudonym

Kedardel said:


> Doesnt matter I am just accepting all your allegations and then debating on the method to hang him. officially India maintains the guy is innocent and asking for counselor access. We value our people.



Doesn't matter? Okay, since you're accepting all of the allegations against your monkey, you should also accept that this is the fate a spy/terrorist involved in the killing of innocent civilians deserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kedardel

Pseudonym said:


> Doesn't matter? Okay, since you're accepting all of the allegations against your monkey, you should also accept that this is the fate a spy/terrorist involved in the killing of innocent civilians deserves.


Fair enough but who will decide he was involved in killing of innocent civilians, your courts only, be it military court, isnt it?
Then what's the problem in sharing the evidence with court of repute like your SC. What's the problem with giving him consular access (or you believe our consular will snatch him and take him away to India) 
Writing monkey could have been avoided but since you wrote it then it prima facie appears you are not open to any arguments and suggestions. Its ok.


----------



## Hafiz-Zafar

Great decision.


----------



## Pseudonym

Kedardel said:


> Fair enough but who will decide he was involved in killing of innocent civilians, your courts only, be it military court, isnt it?
> Then what's the problem in sharing the evidence with court of repute like your SC. What's the problem with giving him consular access (or you believe our consular will snatch him and take him away to India)
> Writing monkey could have been avoided but since you wrote it then it prima facie appears you are not open to any arguments and suggestions. Its ok.



You send him over to balochistan using iranian visa on an indian passport with a fake name for espionage and terrorist activities and when he's caught, you still expect us to play by the rules?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SirHatesALot

Thank you Sir for your services to this country, i hope your sacrifice will inspire millions more.


----------



## Salza

Its amusing to see Indians here in PDF finally accepting that he was indeed a RAW agent, which they were in a denial before yesterday. Same was observed in their typical nefarious media. Infact their Govt is still maintaining a stance that he was just an ordinary businessman. Man, these people are so confused. There is even no cohesion in their official stance and while they keep firing statements in the air. But what I have perceived from their views is that,in their hearts they do acknowledge him as a raw agent which obviously to me a progress since they tend to ignore everything Pakistan says. They do now believe that India does interfere in Pakistan through militancy. India does back militants in Baluchistan and other parts of the country. India is involved in a proxy war against Pakistan via Afghanistan which they all used to shrug off.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Salman Zahidi said:


> Its amusing to see Indians here in PDF finally accepting that, man was a RAW agent, which they were in a denial before yesterday. Same was observed in their typical nefarious media. Infact their Govt is still maintaining a stance that he was just an ordinary businessman. Man, these people are so confused. There is even no cohesion in their official stance and firing statements in the air. But what I have perceived from their views is that,in their hearts they do acknowledge him as a raw agent which obviously to me a progress since they tend to ignore everything Pakistan says. They do now believe that India does interfere in Pakistan through militancy. India does back militants in Baluchistan and other parts of the country. India is involved in a proxy war against Pakistan via Afghanistan which they all used to shrug off.



They don't shrug off they know it, they just ignore it or deny it because by nature baniyas are hypocritical, pathological liars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Kedardel said:


> Fair enough but who will decide he was involved in killing of innocent civilians, your courts only, be it military court, isnt it?
> .


lol u want to say this ? kulbhushar came Pakistan for peace and he was trying to make peace between pak n india ? with out visa and try to convenience terrorist that war is bad like Gandhi g told Hitler ??

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## litman

https://www.dawn.com/news/1326291/india-will-go-out-of-its-way-to-save-jadhav-from-death-row-swaraj
pak is in great difficulty now. pakistani govt doesnt have the guts to face this threat. it will bring lot more shame to the country then raymond davis incident. we succumbed to US pressure that time but running away from the indian pressure will be lot more shameful. most likely now the govt will intervene and they will invent some new clause in the constitution . the terrorist will be released and we will hear some statements like "khairsigali k jazbay k tahat sadr e pakistan nay kalbhushan ki rihae ka hukamnama jari ker dia. hamari aman ki koshishon ko kamzori na samjha jay"
this is pakistan and we have a history of bowing to any power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

litman said:


> https://www.dawn.com/news/1326291/india-will-go-out-of-its-way-to-save-jadhav-from-death-row-swaraj
> pak is in great difficulty now. pakistani govt doesnt have the guts to face this threat. it will bring lot more shame to the country then raymond davis incident. we succumbed to US pressure that time but running away from the indian pressure will be lot more shameful. most likely now the govt will intervene and they will invent some new clause in the constitution . the terrorist will be released and we will hear some statements like "khairsigali k jazbay k tahat sadr e pakistan nay kalbhushan ki rihae ka hukamnama jari ker dia. hamari aman ki koshishon ko kamzori na samjha jay"
> this is pakistan and we have a history of bowing to any power.


I too had similar apprehension but we also need to keep certain facts one of which is that now army chief has further endorsed this decision and has made headlines that enemies of Pakistan will know etc etc. Defense minister khawja Asif than had to come out and endorse the same. He even named India, a change in PML N policy so far which was not to name India under any circumstances. With Panama decision in the limbo, meaning it could go in any direction, pml will not embarrass the army over such critical matter. Doing so will mean an open confrontation. This could also mean dawn leaks to be surfaced again. Point being pml n is too deep in its own shit that they can hardly resist no matter how bad they want too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

I don't think Pakistan will hang Kulbhoshan..

And Pakistan shouldn't.. 

Kulbhoshan will not die because of his terrorism, it is the statements from Indian government which will kill him...


----------



## salarsikander

Kill the pig who was involves in killing of Pakistani citizens and get on with it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedHulk

We are hanging Hussain Mubarak Petal who is not an Indian citizen  so its non of India concern. We don't know any yadav


----------



## Mrc

Sushma soraaj is saying that india will talk to president mamnoon hussain

8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

IceCold said:


> I too had similar apprehension but we also need to keep certain facts one of which is that now army chief has further endorsed this decision and has made headlines that enemies of Pakistan will know etc etc. Defense minister khawja Asif than had to come out and endorse the same. He even named India, a change in PML N policy so far which was not to name India under any circumstances. With Panama decision in the limbo, meaning it could go in any direction, pml will not embarrass the army over such critical matter. Doing so will mean an open confrontation. This could also mean dawn leaks to be surfaced again. Point being pml n is too deep in its own shit that they can hardly resist no matter how bad they want too.


you are right but this is pakistan and we have long history of U turns under pressure. what if the coas also proved to be another kiyani? the words "honor and principle" are not found in our dictionary. backing down on this decision will be a huge shame for the military and the country . i dont mention the politicians here as they are already completely shameless. you mentioned khawaja asif . remember what he said about the military in parliament few years back and now he is the defence minister of the same military. so these guys have no deen iman.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Jackdaws said:


> Yes, just read that military judges in Pakistan don't even require any formal training in law. So that would explain why a fake passport could lead to a death sentence.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judge_Advocate_General_Branch_(Pakistan)


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

A fair verdict by the military court. Good work! And hopefully serves as a message to those plotting or conspiring against Pakistan. You will be caught, you will be interrogated, humiliated and lose your head at the gallows at a time of our choosing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## :::warrior:::

Kedardel said:


> Fair enough but who will decide he was involved in killing of innocent civilians, your courts only, be it military court, isnt it?
> Then what's the problem in sharing the evidence with court of repute like your SC. What's the problem with giving him consular access (or you believe our consular will snatch him and take him away to India)
> Writing monkey could have been avoided but since you wrote it then it prima facie appears you are not open to any arguments and suggestions. Its ok.



Yeah our courts only that's what law says international and Pakistani
Each and every country in the world has such laws they don't handover spy's 
This guy was involved in terrorist activities
If he wants to challenge the verdict than he can challenge it in higher military court and after that if he isn't satisfied he can challenge it in supreme court of Pakistan 
But that's it only Pakistani courts not Indian courts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Mrc said:


> Sushma soraaj is saying that india will talk to president mamnoon hussain
> 
> 8



Jab yeh Sussu-ma-Suwwar-Aaj call karay tou Pakistan ko iss ki call record kar ke tv pe chalani chahiey..


----------



## FlyingAce

It was about time, Pakistan needed to send a Strong Message to India. Stop All sorts of Subversive Activities & destabilizing Pakistani Assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mrc

PakSword said:


> Jab yeh Sussu-ma-Suwwar-Aaj call karay tou Pakistan ko iss ki call record kar ke tv pe chalani chahiey..




talking to mamnoon Hussain is hardly a plan....

I am not sure that mamnoon Hussain can actually talk... I have never heard him talk ... I may be wrong...

as for discussion going on above.... there is a difference between jhadav and previously found US and indian spies...

jhadav is directly involved in terrorism... not just spying or espionage.... he will not be spared....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spy Master

MilSpec said:


> OOUCH!


OOUCH...Yes...Unlike India we don't make Murderes our Prime Minister...OOUCH Indeed...!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MM_Haider

https://t.co/dTOOyZ9gd7

India's problem is *not* the rat himself! It is R&AW which is going to cement the Pakistan's stance of India's State Sponsored Terrorism in country. India will do whatever she could do to get him out.

Not to forget that it was India's pressure on Britain that Scotland Yard dropped charges on Altaf Hussain regarding money laundering since the that money had blue print of R&AW on it while all state of Pakistan could do was to just witness the U turns of Scotland Yard. ( http://newsweekpakistan.com/why-doesnt-the-u-k-help/)

I foresee him being released in a decade or so, living a heroic life in India!! I mean come on.. be realistic!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Why entertaining off topic posts, bro? There is good news for us regarding Kulbhusan Jhadav...Lets count his days...
> 
> Indian happiness on kidnapping our retired personnel again proved to be so shot lived...
> 
> 
> 
> U can keep your tongue in Modi's ***...Pakistanis don't mind it...We will show you and your low life leader what is the difference between playing in Gujarat and playing with PAKISTAN...



All the best dude such false bravado is exactly the reason why your country is in its current state


----------



## MM_Haider

noksss said:


> All the best dude such false bravado is exactly the reason why your country is in its current state


 what current state? Pakistan is the only country in south Asia which doesn't accept the India's hegemony and has the ability to expose it nefarious designs unlike Nepal and Bangladesh. ! Kulbushan is the living example.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

Levina said:


> Then why did you post those screen shots here?
> 
> On topic***
> Poor timing. Habib must be quite an asset that KJ's hanging had to be decided in a hurry.


Just tune your ears to listen that nice "click" and the terrorist will be dispatched into the depths of hell... to stay there permanently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naheed Janjua

positive move - any country has right to defend itself against treachery, deception and foreign interference!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> I don't think Pakistan will hang Kulbhoshan..
> 
> And Pakistan shouldn't..
> 
> Kulbhoshan will not die because of his terrorism, it is the statements from Indian government which will kill him...



I really hope..he is executed..to give a strong signal to others... Otherwise, as I said yesterday too.. I strongly suspect another backdoor deal on him.. We have seen many cases earlier too, when we have sent Indian spies back, after convicting them, and one of them openly admitted after going back to India, tht he was indeed RAW agent.. I hope this is not the case this tme, and for tht, we should make sure, he is executed soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Indian Express reports Jadhav obtained passport under fake name of Hussein Mubarak Patel.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...s-pakistan-of-consequences-on-bilateral-ties/

Details about his involvement with the RAW are ambiguous. Jadhav obtained a passport (E6934766) from Pune in November 2003. This passport identified him with the pseudonym Hussein Mubarak Patel. According to this passport, Jadhav was born in 1968 and joined the Navy in 1987. His batchmates remember him as an elusive person, who never attended reunions and remained absent for long periods. To one, he dropped broad hints of being involved in government-linked activity. The address on his passport too was incomplete.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MM_Haider

imadul said:


> Indian Express reports Jadhav obtained passport under fake name of Hussein Mubarak Patel.
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...s-pakistan-of-consequences-on-bilateral-ties/
> 
> Details about his involvement with the RAW are ambiguous. Jadhav obtained a passport (E6934766) from Pune in November 2003. This passport identified him with the pseudonym Hussein Mubarak Patel. According to this passport, Jadhav was born in 1968 and joined the Navy in 1987. His batchmates remember him as an elusive person, who never attended reunions and remained absent for long periods. To one, he dropped broad hints of being involved in government-linked activity. The address on his passport too was incomplete.



awww... that's cute  ... where are my pop corns...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

noksss said:


> When did Iran confirm ur lie? this is what even ur media has to report about this incident
> 
> *The Iranian embassy in Pakistan issued a terse statement after several media outlets hinted that Tehran might have knowledge about Kulbhushan Yadhav*
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1249073



There are certain things which are not leaked to media.. Anyway, I can assure you that the visa details have been verified by Iran.. 

You need to read this published in your own newspaper:

_There were also reports of Iran investigating the case since Jadhav was purportedly carrying out operations from there. Iranian Ambassador to India Gholamreza Ansari had then said that reports of the same had been shared informally with New Delhi._

And also this:

_Details about his involvement with the RAW are ambiguous. Jadhav obtained a passport (E6934766) from Pune in November 2003. This passport identified him with the pseudonym Hussein Mubarak Patel. _

And then this:

_To one, he dropped broad hints of being involved in government-linked activity._



noksss said:


> You need concrete evidence to win a case in International court ? Not something like the below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Senate Standing Committee on Foreign Affairs was told on Thursday that dossiers given to the United States and United Nations Secretary General on India’s alleged involvement in terrorism in Pakistan did not contain ‘material evidence’.
> *
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1220957



He has denied this propaganda already.. Come up with something else.



noksss said:


> Finally a Pakistani is making some sense . What purpose it serves u guys if u execute him ? considering the fact that may other spies which Pakistan got was kept in the jail for a long time . So the question here is why such a hurry to hang this guy ? as keeping him alive serves the Pakistan purpose of going to UN or even to show how good ur ISI is but the hurried execution and the time window of 48 hours definitely means this is a pressure tactics to get the Lt.Col who went missing in Nepal



Not because I am behaving kindly towards him, because I know he will die everyday living with 6'6" to 7'0" tall TTP terrorists. For them, he looks like a chunnu munnu.



Farah Sohail said:


> I really hope..he is executed..to give a strong signal to others... Otherwise, as I said yesterday too.. I strongly suspect another backdoor deal on him.. We have seen many cases earlier too, when we have sent Indian spies back, after convicting them, and one of them openly admitted after going back to India, tht he was indeed RAW agent.. I hope this is not the case this tme, and for tht, we should make sure, he is executed soon



What is better? (1) Keeping him with TTP terrorists in the same cells till death, or (2) hanging him till death? Options (1) means he will die everyday after every few hours, option (2) will provide his soul an opportunity to leave the body in just 15 mins!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> What is better? (1) Keeping him with TTP terrorists in the same cells till death, or (2) hanging him till death? Options (1) means he will die everyday after every few hours, option (2) will provide his soul an opportunity to leave the body in just 15 mins!



Option 1 is better IF And only IF, we are sure...he isnt sent back to India, in a backdoor deal... our track record, in this regard isnt tht bright.. I dont want to see him going back to India, after few yrs and proudly claiming tht he was indeed RAW agent who killed many Pakistanis, and is then treated as a hero in India.... Dnt want any more kashmir Singh, or even hussain haqqani... I have very little faith in our system


----------



## Aasimkhan

Tshering22 said:


> That's what I just said.
> 
> Shaheed is an urdu term which came from Arabic and Persian.
> 
> But the concept of martyrdom has always been there.
> 
> In Hindi, the term is 'balidaani'. In regional languages, it varies.
> 
> Just to let you know; there were numerous wars where soldiers fought for their kingdoms and were martyred in wars.
> 
> You sound like nothing used to happen before 14 centuries back.


Balidan means Sacrifice, Shaheed is something entirely different my friend, Hinduism has no clue what is SHAHEED, its only described in Quran


----------



## Tshering22

Aasimkhan said:


> Balidan means Sacrifice, Shaheed is something entirely different my friend, Hinduism has no clue what is SHAHEED, its only described in Quran



Balidaani means 'the one who sacrifices'. A soldier sacrifices his life for his country or kingdom or empire or some sort of grouping.

Two different words, similar application. 

That's all I can say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

SirHatesALot said:


> Thank you Sir for your services to this country, i hope your sacrifice will inspire millions more.



For bravado and empty nationalism , ofcourse yes, a terrorist of one nation is hero of another makes perfect sense and here I agree with you, BUT any Indian who wants to follow his footstep, the day he/she signed under the dotted lines to be send across Pakistan for terrorists activities, they will know that they are signing on their own death warrants. And that is where the deterrence is achieved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Farah Sohail said:


> Option 1 is better IF And only IF, we are sure...he isnt sent back to India, in a backdoor deal... our track record, in this regard isnt tht bright.. I dont want to see him going back to India, after few yrs and proudly claiming tht he was indeed RAW agent who killed many Pakistanis, and is then treated as a hero in India.... Dnt want any more kashmir Singh, or even hussain haqqani... I have very little faith in our system



He won't be sent back ever.. Their unprofessional spy, Kashmir Singh, has already made their track record bad by claiming that he was a spy just after landing in India..



Tshering22 said:


> Balidaani means 'the one who sacrifices'. A soldier sacrifices his life for his country or kingdom or empire or some sort of grouping.
> 
> Two different words, similar application.
> 
> That's all I can say.



Yaar kal bhi tumhain samjhaya tha.. Balidan is a normal sacrifice. Shaheed means "witness". By sacrificing ones life (which is the most one can do in this world), the sacrificing person bears witness that Allah is the only God and Muhammad (peace be upon him) is His servant and messenger.

You can't understand this concept unless you become a Muslim.. 

Sacrificing for the motherland has nothing to do with Shaheed. But if sacrificing for the motherland has the ultimate objective of implementing Allah's laws and rules, then yes..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> *He won't be sent back ever.. *Their unprofessional spy, Kashmir Singh, has already made their track record bad by claiming that he was a spy just after landing in India..



@bold.. I hope, u are right


----------



## PakSword

Farah Sohail said:


> @bold.. I hope, u are right



Aap ne phurtiaan check kein Sir Qamar ki? I am becoming his fan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> Aap ne phurtiaan check kein Sir Qamar ki? I am becoming his fan..



I wish culprits of dawn leaks suffer the same fate... Us par bhi thori si phurti dikhaa dein...Tab main bhi pakki pakki fan ban jaungi, unki...hamesha ke liye...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

@Khafee we are missing you on this thread.. 

One brother sent an spy to Jail for 10 years, another brother has announced to send him to hell..



Farah Sohail said:


> I wish culprits of dawn leaks suffer the same fate... Us par bhi thori si phurti dikhaa dein...Tab main bhi pakki pakki fan ban jaungi, unki...hamesha ke liye...



Dawn leaks ki report na aanay ka matlab hai ke report main sab kuch theek thaak hai.. Aajaegi woh bhi manzar e aam pe.. 

Billi ki maan kab tak khair manaegi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

litman said:


> pak is in great difficulty now. pakistani govt doesnt have the guts to face this threat



ohh really.


Farah Sohail said:


> @bold.. I hope, u are right



LOL you really have serious reservations regarding Nawaz Govt


----------



## PakSword

Farah Sohail said:


> I wish culprits of dawn leaks suffer the same fate...



There is no way on earth they will get capital punishment.. I think they will be sent abroad for at least 5 years..


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> Dawn leaks ki report na aanay ka matlab hai ke report main sab kuch theek thaak hai.. [B]Aajaegi woh bhi manzar e aam pe.. [/B]
> 
> Billi ki maan kab tak khair manaegi..




@bold... I hope, it comes in my life time..

Judges are writing a verdict in panama case, which acc to them will be quoted for centuries.. Tu unhein likhnay main bhi centuries lagg rahi hain..

ISPR said, like everyone else, they are waiting for panama verdict on merit and justice....whereas judges are waiting for dawn leaks report :rolleyes::rolleyes: 



PakSword said:


> There is no way on earth they will get capital punishment.. *I think they will be sent abroad for at least 5 years..*



@bold... If tht will be the case... Then congratulations in advance...for another Hussain Haqqani, who will continue to lobby against Pakistan, from abroad, and then yrs later..will become our PM...[/user]


----------



## PakSword

Farah Sohail said:


> If tht will be the case... Then congratulations in advance...for another Hussain Haqqani, who will continue to lobby against Pakistan, from abroad, and then yrs later..will become our PM...



Aap mujhay bataein.. Aik man gharat khabar lagwanay pe kisi ko kitni saza hosakti hai? Capital punishment hosakti hai kia?



Farah Sohail said:


> Judges are writing a verdict in panama case, which acc to them will be quoted for centuries.. Tu unhein likhnay main bhi centuries lagg rahi hain..



Judges seriously kafi mehnat kar rahay hain... Agar aap unn ka schedule dekhain, aur jo judgements aarahi hain every week, 100, 100, 200 pages ki, they are working overtime.. 

Other judgents are written by a fast typist, this particular is being written by themselves... We have to give them some time and credit as well... They have maintained the secrecy quite well till now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> Aap mujhay bataein.. Aik man gharat khabar lagwanay pe kisi ko kitni saza hosakti hai? Capital punishment hosakti hai kia?



Capital punishment tu kher waqayi ..main ne exaggerate kiya tha.. Matlab tha... Culprits should pay for this treasonous act...

Also it was just not a mangharat khabar... It was a deliberately planted malicious move to defame the military and support indian narrative, just two days after so called sir ji. Kal strike drama, when tensions between Pak, India were at its peak.. Can there be bigger treason than this?

If she is allowed to go abroad ...this will be the worst tht we can do, allowing her to lobby against Pak from abroad, like Haqqani and then become hero ,and become our Prime Minister, later....It wont surely be a pretty sight then?



Salman Zahidi said:


> LOL you really have serious reservations regarding Nawaz Govt



A govt which can do dawn leaks...then anything can be expected from them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Farah Sohail said:


> A govt which can do dawn leaks...then anything can be expected from them...



No this is different matter.Their own parliamentarians won't let Nawaz to do something foolish. Most it could happen is his death sentence - might convert into life long jail term and that too if COAS agrees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> Aap mujhay bataein.. Aik man gharat khabar lagwanay pe kisi ko kitni saza hosakti hai? Capital punishment hosakti hai kia?
> 
> Judges seriously kafi mehnat kar rahay hain... Agar aap unn ka schedule dekhain, aur jo judgements aarahi hain every week, 100, 100, 200 pages ki, they are working overtime..
> 
> Other judgents are written by a fast typist, this particular is being written by themselves... We have to give them some time and credit as well... They have maintained the secrecy quite well till now..



Baqi judgements likhnay ya likhwanay main jo time lagaa rahay hain..woh panama verdict likhnay main lagaa dein..when they know whole nation is wiating for it..so this case should get priority from the judges.. But it seems, they are in no hurry at all, and enjoying all this.. Baqi cases ki hearings ko abhi fauran schedule karnay ki kia zuroorat thee? And tht too, daily hearings? Pehle panama case tu conclude kardein.. Phir baqi cases ki daily hearings kar lein...


----------



## PakSword

Farah Sohail said:


> Baqi judgements likhnay ya likhwanay main jo time lagaa rahay hain..woh panama verdict likhnay main lagaa dein..when they know whole nation is wiating for it..so this case should get priority from the judges.. But it seems, they are in no hurry at all, and enjoying all this.. Baqi cases ki hearings ko abhi fauran schedule karnay ki kia zuroorat thee? And tht too, daily hearings? Pehle panama case tu conclude kardein.. Phir baqi cases ki daily hearings kar lein...



Yeh nahi kar saktay judges.. Everyone's case is important for the SC.


----------



## SMC

Jackdaws said:


> Yes, just read that military judges in Pakistan don't even require any formal training in law. So that would explain why a fake passport could lead to a death sentence.



Dude, every single one of your "alleged spies" that we have released admitted to be spies once they reached bharat. That in itself is quite telling. Let me be clear, no one outside bharat cares about this guy. The fact that we have a history of catching your guys and then they admit to being spies once released is enough for us to know that our intel services know what the f*ck they are doing. Now please f*ck off and sulk on BR forum about conspiracy theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Albatross

We should hang this terrorist as soon as possible while broadcasting it live to send a clear message to Modi and his terrorist clan.

In case they fail to see it send a copy to Indian high commission in Pakistan to distribute to all the required quarters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imadul

*Hypothetically speaking, what could be some scenarios.....*

Best Case for Sabotage and Terror Master Mind, Mr. Yadav AKA Hussein Mubarak Patel:
*1. President Mamoon commute his "dehanta" to life sentence*

What should be quid pro quo?
a. Indian PM Modi apologize for Indian sabotage activities to destabilize Pakistan
b. India to stop atrocities in Kashmir
c. India stop construction of on-going hydro projects on all Pakistani rivers and their tributaries

*2. If he be repatriated?*
What should be quid pro quo?
a. Indian PM Modi apologize for Indian sabotage activities to destabilize Pakistan
b. India to stop atrocities in Kashmir
c. India stop construction of on-going hydro projects on all Pakistani rivers and their tributaries
d. India withdraw from Siachen
....last but not the least 
d. India to send its T20 team to play 4 T20's at Miran Shah Stadium against FATA team (that will be easy; JUA and TTP wont harm their boys).


----------



## Albatross

If any Hindu terrorist sympathizer questions the authenticity of Terrorist Yadav he should first tell us what kind of justice was served to 12 Kashmiri youth martyred by Hindus army over last two days just for pelting stones at Hindus army . Yadav for sure did a lot more than pelting stones he was involved in murder of innocent women and children and was a hardcore terrorist and we have all the rights to hang him and keep him hanged for days to make it clear to Modi and his terrorist clan what they are up against and also to send a clear deadly message to all the likes of Modi who are working against Pakistan overtly or covertly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Scharfschütze

Ab pata chalega k kis k pichware mai kitna gooda hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Kulbhushan Jadhav Has 60 Days to Appeal Against Death Sentence, Says Pak*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/on-k...laws-of-land-1680083?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## bloo

I think the pak establishment is confusing BJP with Congress.
Anyways, if this goes through the fallout will be "unique".


----------



## scionoftheindus

bloo said:


> I think the pak establishment is confusing BJP with Congress.
> Anyways, if this goes through the fallout will be "unique".


Don't worry mate..Pakistan will not dare to hang him..Indian is not some tiny nation to play around with...They very well know the consequences of irking India..I challenged everyone here that if kulbhishan is hanged ,I would permanently quit PDF .


----------



## nair

Hang him.... If you can.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of External Affairs
11-April, 2017 13:24 IST
*External Affairs Minister's Statement in Rajya Sabha on case of Shri Kulbhushan Jadhav, Indian Citizen, awarded death sentence by a Pakistani military court *

Following is the text of the External Affairs Minister's Statement in Rajya Sabha on case of Shri Kulbhushan Jadhav, Indian Citizen, awarded death sentence by a Pakistani military court (April 11, 2017)

*Hon’ble Deputy Chairman Sir, *

1. I rise to share my concern with the House regarding the report that an Indian citizen, Shri Kulbhushan Jadhav, has been awarded a death sentence by a Pakistani military court martial on concocted charges, I repeat on concocted charges.

2. I would like to inform the House that Shri Jadhav was doing business in Iran and was kidnapped and taken to Pakistan. The exact circumstances are unclear and can only be ascertained if we have consular access to him. Accordingly, from the time his abduction was known, our High Commission in Islamabad has continuously pressed Pakistani authorities for such access. Although this is provided for by international law and is deemed a norm in international relations, the Government of Pakistan did not permit it. That itself should tell us much about the strength of the case against Shri Jadhav. Hon’ble Members would also recall that a senior Pakistani leader has himself expressed doubts about the adequacy of evidence in this case.

3. Deputy Chairman Sir, earlier this year, the Pakistan Government sought our assistance to obtain evidence and other materials for the investigation process. In doing so, they levelled ridiculous charges against senior Indian officials who had no connection to this issue. Thereafter, they linked providing consular access to our acceptance of their position. Nevertheless, in the hope that some forward movement could be made, our response was constructive. We pointed out that consular access to Shri Jadhav would be an essential pre-requisite in order to verify the facts and understand the circumstances of his presence in Pakistan.

4. Given this exchange, it is extraordinary that yesterday, a decision is suddenly announced awarding a death sentence in this case when previous exchanges with India itself underlines the insufficiency of evidence. To make matters even more absurd, three hours after the death sentence was announced, the Indian High Commission received an official communication from the Foreign Ministry of Pakistan reiterating the Pakistani proposal for conditional consular access. That tells us a lot about the farcical nature of the alleged proceedings which have led to an indefensible verdict against an innocent kidnapped Indian.

5. Our position on this matter is clear. There is no evidence of wrongdoing by Shri Jadhav. If anything, he is the victim of a plan that seeks to cast aspersions on India to deflect international attention from Pakistan’s well-known record of sponsoring and supporting terrorism. Under these circumstances, we have no choice but to regard the sentence, if carried out, as an act of pre-meditated murder.

6. Deputy Chairman Sir, yesterday, Foreign Secretary conveyed our position to the High Commissioner of Pakistan. Let me state clearly that the Government and people of India would view very seriously the possibility that an innocent Indian citizen is facing death sentence in Pakistan without due process and in violation of basic norms of law, justice and international relations. I would caution the Pakistan Government to consider the consequences for our bilateral relationship if they proceed on this matter.

7. Deputy Chairman Sir, I would also like to tell the House that I have been in touch with the parents of Shri Jadhav and we are extending our fullest support to them in this difficult situation. A strong sense of solidarity expressed by the House will give them more courage at this time.


****


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

bloo said:


> I think the pak establishment is confusing BJP with Congress.
> Anyways, if this goes through the fallout will be "unique".



Well we have dealt with BJP governments in the past. Vajpayee and Advani were far more cunning than Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

he should be hanged as soon as possible. donot delay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scionoftheindus

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Why entertaining off topic posts, bro? There is good news for us regarding Kulbhusan Jhadav...Lets count his days...
> 
> Indian happiness on kidnapping our retired personnel again proved to be so shot lived...
> 
> 
> 
> U can keep your tongue in Modi's ***...Pakistanis don't mind it...We will show you and your low life leader what is the difference between playing in Gujarat and playing with PAKISTAN...


Start your chest thumping and hi fives once he was hanged..Till then cool down..you will never get to open the champagne bottle as khulbhushan will never be executed.



Mrc said:


> talking to mamnoon Hussain is hardly a plan....
> 
> I am not sure that mamnoon Hussain can actually talk... I have never heard him talk ... I may be wrong...
> 
> as for discussion going on above.... there is a difference between jhadav and previously found US and indian spies...
> 
> jhadav is directly involved in terrorism... not just spying or espionage.... he will not be spared....


Will you quit PDF if khulbhushan isn't hanged?The maximum time for you is 1 year..Are you ready?


----------



## SMC

scionoftheindus said:


> Start your chest thumping and hi fives once he was hanged..Till then cool down..you will never get to open the champagne bottle as khulbhushan will never be executed.
> 
> 
> Will you quit PDF if khulbhushan isn't hanged?The maximum time for you is 1 year..Are you ready?



You are right, maybe he will die like Sarabjit Singh.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

nair said:


> Hang him.... If you can.....





bloo said:


> I think the pak establishment is confusing BJP with Congress.
> Anyways, if this goes through the fallout will be "unique".





scionoftheindus said:


> Don't worry mate..Pakistan will not dare to hang him..Indian is not some tiny nation to play around with...They very well know the consequences of irking India..I challenged everyone here that if kulbhishan is hanged ,I would permanently quit PDF .



U guys do love Pakistan...Don't u? I also love Pakistan...Lets say together...

Long Live Pakistan...Death to its enemies...Whoever raise any voice against Pakistan, he has no right to live...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

scionoftheindus said:


> Will you quit PDF if khulbhushan isn't hanged?The maximum time for you is 1 year..Are you ready?



U buthurt is being felt all the way across the border...

Now come on do some thing funny

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/jadh...ational-laws-conventions-tharoor-1995112.html
IANS | Last Updated: Tuesday, April 11, 2017 - 19:18

New Delhi: Congress MP Shashi Tharoor on Tuesday slammed Pakistan for the death sentence on alleged Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav, terming it an "assault" on international laws and conventions.


"What Pakistan is doing is not only an assault on India, it is an assault on international laws, international conventions that affect everybody.

"There are certain countries that finance and arm the Pakistani military. Those countries must be told by us that if this can be done to an Indian today, it can be done to one of their nationals tomorrow," Tharoor said in the Lok Sabha.

"The extremely important thing for us is to uphold the principles. Thirteen times this gentleman was denied consular access, which is a basic right.

"Geneva conventions have been violated by Pakistan... This is an extremely serious matter," he added.

The opposition and the treasury benches in Parliament on Tuesday jointly expressed solidarity with Jadhav, who was awarded capital punishment by a Pakistani Field General Court Martial on Monday. 

India has warned Pakistan that bilateral ties will be hit if it goes ahead with the death sentence.


First Published: Tuesday, April 11, 2017 - 19:18

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Hindustani78 said:


> "There are certain countries that finance and arm the Pakistani military. Those countries must be told by us that if this can be done to an Indian today, it can be done to one of their nationals tomorrow," Tharoor said in the Lok Sabha.



This sentence seems to be quite hilarious...Indians are spooked right now...It can be seen clearly...Totally mishandling the matter...I must say Pakistan has caught India by surprise...Indians seems to be clueless...

Keep marching forward, Pakistan...Do what u announced...Show the world, Pakistan is tough, hardcore country, able to catch enemy by her balls...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Hindustani78 said:


> "There are certain countries that finance and arm the Pakistani military. Those countries must be told by us that if this can be done to an Indian today, it can be done to one of their nationals tomorrow," Tharoor said in the Lok Sabha.



He is acting stupid and unwittingly exposing an evil plot. 

Maybe, what he is trying to imply that there are other countries who have some sort of alliance with India to spread terrorism inside Pakistan, who on the face of it are acting as friends towards Pakistan. That is the only way, one can make sense out of this statement. 

A desperate plea to the sugardaddies, and we in Pakistan have got plenty of idea who those are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Well.wisher

43 pages hogae .. abhi tak latkaaa nhi ye phaansi pe ??


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Well.wisher said:


> 43 pages hogae .. abhi tak latkaaa nhi ye phaansi pe ??



Lets pray that he goes to hell soon...I m waiting anxiously for that as well just like any other Pakistani...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senses

bloo said:


> I think the pak establishment is confusing BJP with Congress.
> Anyways, if this goes through the fallout will be "unique".


Frankly, no one cares in Pakistan if its BJP or congress. Are you gonna release Ek tha Tiger 2 which will show yadav taking down the whole brigade before getting caught?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ies-sushma-warns-pakistan/article17925705.ece

India on Tuesday warned Pakistan that the execution of the death sentence of Kulbushan Jadhav by a military court would be taken as “pre-meditated murder” and Islamabad should consider its consequences on bilateral relations.

“There is no evidence of wrongdoing by Jadhav. If anything, he is the victim of a plan that seeks to cast aspersions on India to deflect international attention from Pakistan’s well known record of sponsoring and supporting terrorism,” External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj said in an identical statement in both Houses of Parliament.

“Under these circumstances, we have no choice but to regard the sentence, if carried out, as an act of pre-meditated murder,” she said. The sentence by a Pakistani military court was based on “concocted charges”.

“Let me state clearly that the government and the people of India would view very seriously the possibility that an innocent Indian citizen is facing death sentence in Pakistan without due process and in violation of basic norms of law, justice and international relations. I would caution the Pakistan government to consider the consequences of our bilateral relationship if they proceed on this matter,” Ms. Swaraj said categorically.

The process adopted by the military court to award the death sentence “tells us a lot about the farcical nature of the alleged proceedings, which have led to indefensible verdict against an innocent kidnapped Indian,” she said.

Replying to a suggestion by Leader of the Opposition in the Rajya Sabha Ghulam Nabi Azad, Ms. Swaraj said the government would not only ensure that Jadhav is provided with the best of lawyers in the Supreme Court of Pakistan, but will take up it with the President of Pakistan also.


“Whatever is necessary, we will do,” she said, adding that Jadhav was “not only the son of his parents, but is the son of India.”

Ms. Swaraj said Jadhav was doing business in Iran and was kidnapped and taken to Pakistan. “The exact circumstances are unclear and can only be ascertained if we have consular access to him”, which has been denied by the Pakistani authorities.

“It is extraordinary that yesterday, a decision is suddenly announced awarding the death sentence in this case when previous exchanges with India iteslf underlines the insufficiency of evidence,” the Minister said.

*Pak. has ignored all norms of law and justice: Rajnath *
Earlier, Home Minister Rajnath Singh said in the Lok Sabha that the government would do everything possible to get justice for Jadhav.

While condemning the action, Mr. Singh said that Pakistan had ignored all norms of law and justice.

“The government strongly condemns it. All norms of law and justice were ignored. I want to assure the House that the government will do everything possible to get justice for Jadhav. He will get justice,” he said.

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/605866/jadhav-not-spy-should-freed.html

Union Home Minister Rajnath Singh today accused Pakistan of attempting a "pre-planned murder" of former Navy officer Kulbhushan Jadhav and asserted India will do "whatever it takes" to ensure his release.

"Pakistan is attempting a pre-planned murder of Kulbhushan Jadhav," he said, striking an aggressive posture against Islamabad over the death penalty awarded to the Indian national by a military court in the neighbouring country.

"Jadhav is not a spy and should be released," Singh said while speaking at the Lokmat Maharashtrian of the Year Awards here tonight.

"He went out of India for business. Pakistan agencies kidnapped him. He was carrying an Indian passport. Do spies carry passports?" he asked, seeking to trash Islamabad's claim that the 46-year-old was involved in "espionage and sabotage activities".

"We will do whatever it takes to ensure Jadhav's release. If needed we will take the issue to international fora," the Home Minister asserted. Speaking during an interactive session at the event, Singh maintained India won't hesitate to take "strong steps" to secure Jadhav's release. However, he did not disclose what "strong steps" New Delhi was contemplating.

Jadhav, who hails from Maharashtra, was "arrested" on March 3 last year by Pakistan security officials allegedly in Balochistan which, they said, he entered from Iran. He was sentenced to death by a military court in a secret trial and the Pakistan's army chief yesterday approved his execution.


----------



## Albatross

scionoftheindus said:


> Don't worry mate..Pakistan will not dare to hang him..Indian is not some tiny nation to play around with...They very well know the consequences of irking India..I challenged everyone here that if kulbhishan is hanged ,I would permanently quit PDF .



Hahaha Dude you better start comic writing ...
Irking India as if we care..
What is India a toilet less illiterate nation that we divided first in 47 to carve out beautiful Pakistan and in 48 took half of Kashmir if you didnt get irk by that what hanging a mere Doval supported terrorist can achieve?

Smell the coffee and get out of the reach of this Indian media that has poisoned your brains making you delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tangent123

nair said:


> Hang him.... If you can.....


I think pakistan has chewed more than it could chewed...
If it backs..damn
If it goes ahead...damn damn..


----------



## saaju

Iam worried about our "kabootar" .. India might execute him as a tit for tat action

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Glockaholic

saaju said:


> Iam worried about our "kabootar" .. India might execute him as a tit for tat action


A very very stupid kanootar


----------



## SMC

Tangent123 said:


> I think pakistan has chewed more than it could chewed...
> If it backs..damn
> If it goes ahead...damn damn..





Tangent123 said:


> I think pakistan has chewed more than it could chewed...
> If it backs..damn
> If it goes ahead...damn damn..



You guys are on some serious weed if you think anyone cares what Bharat thinks.


----------



## BRITISH

he is a indian terrorist


----------



## Jackdaws

SMC said:


> Dude, every single one of your "alleged spies" that we have released admitted to be spies once they reached bharat. That in itself is quite telling. Let me be clear, no one outside bharat cares about this guy. The fact that we have a history of catching your guys and then they admit to being spies once released is enough for us to know that our intel services know what the f*ck they are doing. Now please f*ck off and sulk on BR forum about conspiracy theories.


Thank you for the unsolicited advice. The only history you have is of sham trials, hanging PMs, certifying coups, giving refuge to terrorists, letting actual killers go scot-free and generally being the laughing stock of the world. So I'd rather stay here and amuse myself with your antics.


----------



## SMC

Jackdaws said:


> Thank you for the unsolicited advice. The only history you have is of sham trials, hanging PMs, certifying coups, giving refuge to terrorists, letting actual killers go scot-free and generally being the laughing stock of the world. So I'd rather stay here and amuse myself with your antics.



We have a history of catching RAW agents who admit to being RAW agents as soon as they land in Bharat. It's usually the first sentence that comes out of their mouth. I don't think anyone cares about threats coming out of Bharat. You guys are overestimating your influence, but feel free to keep doing that.


----------



## Daniyal Shamsi

although the Indians are putting allegations that Kulbushan didn't get a chance to prove himself in court of law, Aamir Liaquat tells that he did


----------



## Hulk

Daniyal Shamsi said:


> although the Indians are putting allegations that Kulbushan didn't get a chance to prove himself in court of law, Aamir Liaquat tells that he did


It does not work that way.

What I am hearing is that he might have been killed already during the torcher and this exercise is just to cover up the death due to torcher, he is already dead.


----------



## HttpError

Good decision, anyone who will try to conspire and work against Pakistan's interest will meet the same fate. lets see how can they will go "Out of way" to save him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Hulk said:


> It does not work that way.


Look Bozo Jadhav was under trail for 3 months and Indian Gov never provided him any lawyer, now he has 60 day to appeal tell your Gov to come forward and provide him an attorney instead of just laying empty threats for their personal political gains. Why would Pakistan not give him access to attorney India should come forward he is a terrorists and we want India to openly claim him, we want Modi to do it and tell the world India is a terrorist nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HttpError

nair said:


> Hang him.... If you can.....


 You will find that out very soon, never question the intentions of a Pakistani.



Hulk said:


> It does not work that way.
> 
> What I am hearing is that he might have been killed already during the torcher and this exercise is just to cover up the death due to torcher, he is already dead.


But your fellow Indians think, He is alive and kicking and will be eating "Chapatis and Idly Dhosa" back home very soon.


----------



## Hulk

HttpError said:


> You will find that out very soon, never question the intentions of a Pakistani.
> 
> 
> But your fellow Indians think, He is alive and kicking and will be eating "Chapatis and Idly Dhosa" back home very soon.


Nobody told them neither they told me. Everyone thinks he is getting tortured so extreme torture can lead to death.
Pakistan has past track record of torture till death.


----------



## Hindustani78

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> This sentence seems to be quite hilarious...Indians are spooked right now...It can be seen clearly...Totally mishandling the matter...I must say Pakistan has caught India by surprise...Indians seems to be clueless...
> 
> Keep marching forward, Pakistan...Do what u announced...Show the world, Pakistan is tough, hardcore country, able to catch enemy by her balls...



Indian establishment is well aware , how Indians citizens are being trapped.

Case of Kulbhushan S Jadhav is quite clear , he gone to Iran by taking a valid visa and Iranian embassy would have issued a valid Business visa and he would have registered a company and he was doing some sort of trade linked to the Chabahar port. Union Minister Nitin Gadkari in September 2016 and reviewed the latest situation on contract between Iran and India on the project, as well as procurement of equipment and financing. 

Union Minister Nitin Gadkari was speaking after holding a meeting with delegations from Iran and Afghanistan. The delegation from Iran was led by its Minister of Roads and Urban Development Abbas Akhoundi, while the Afghan team was led by the country’s Minister of Transport and Civil Aviation Mohamadullah Batash.

And Kulbhushan S Jadhav might have came across the Iran, Pakistan and Chinese projects in Chabahar port as the Chinese were already maintaining thier position at Gwadar port. Pakistani and Chinese might have conducted the kidnapping of Jadhav and took him inside Pakistan and this is nothing but to stop the development of Afghanistan. 

Iranians that time only we involved in Syria and in all this Jadhav might have gone through all this.


----------



## Hulk

BHarwana said:


> Look Bozo Jadhav was under trail for 3 months and Indian Gov never provided him any lawyer, now he has 60 day to appeal tell your Gov to come forward and provide him an attorney instead of just laying empty threats for their personal political gains. Why would Pakistan not give him access to attorney India should come forward he is a terrorists and we want India to openly claim him, we want Modi to do it and tell the world India is a terrorist nation.


Are you on drugs we made 13 request.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Hindustani78 said:


> Indian establishment is well aware , how Indians citizens are being trapped.
> 
> Case of Kulbhushan S Jadhav is quite clear , he gone to Iran by taking a valid visa and Iranian embassy would have issued a valid Business visa and he would have registered a company and he was doing some sort of trade linked to the Chabahar port. Union Minister Nitin Gadkari in September 2016 and reviewed the latest situation on contract between Iran and India on the project, as well as procurement of equipment and financing.
> 
> Union Minister Nitin Gadkari was speaking after holding a meeting with delegations from Iran and Afghanistan. The delegation from Iran was led by its Minister of Roads and Urban Development Abbas Akhoundi, while the Afghan team was led by the country’s Minister of Transport and Civil Aviation Mohamadullah Batash.
> 
> And Kulbhushan S Jadhav might have came across the Iran, Pakistan and Chinese projects in Chabahar port as the Chinese were already maintaining thier position at Gwadar port. Pakistani and Chinese might have conducted the kidnapping of Jadhav and took him inside Pakistan and this is nothing but to stop the development of Afghanistan.
> 
> Iranians that time only we involved in Syria and in all this Jadhav might have gone through all this.



Please look at your own media...

http://www.india.com/news/india/raw...aking-marathi-over-call-interception-1063063/

http://mumbaimirror.indiatimes.com/...rd-him-speak-Marathi/articleshow/51579077.cms


----------



## BHarwana

Hulk said:


> Are you on drugs we made 13 request.


Are you deaf I am telling you he has 60 days to appeal tel your Gov to provide him with attorney. In Military courts the accused has a right to an attorney of choice. It is a law so get over it and provide him an attorney but your Gov is not associating it's self with him. Modi has not released any statement till now. WHY?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Jackdaws said:


> Thank you for the unsolicited advice. The only history you have is of sham trials, hanging PMs, certifying coups, giving refuge to terrorists, letting actual killers go scot-free and generally being the laughing stock of the world. So I'd rather stay here and amuse myself with your antics.


Keep barking.


----------



## Hindustani78

BHarwana said:


> Are you deaf I am telling you he has 60 days to appeal tel your Gov to provide him with attorney. In Military courts the accused has a right to an attorney of choice. It is a law so get over it and provide him an attorney but your Gov is not associating it's self with him. Modi has not released any statement till now. WHY?




Iranian Government even have to issue statement regarding how Jadhav have been vanished from Iranian territory.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Hindustani78 said:


> Iranian Government even have to issue statement regarding how Jadhav have been vanished from Iranian territory.


They issued a statement did they? I'm terrified.


----------



## BHarwana

Hindustani78 said:


> Iranian Government even have to issue statement regarding how Jadhav have been vanished from Iranian territory.


LOL Irani ambassador has already denounced him and asked to execute him freely. Iran and Pakistan hold same policy on Baloch insurgency and Iran has distanced it's self from India because of the Indian activity in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

BHarwana said:


> LOL Irani ambassador has already denounced him and asked to execute him freely. Iran and Pakistan hold same policy on Baloch insurgency and Iran has distanced it's self from India because of the Indian activity in Balochistan.



Any source from Iranian Government in this case ?


----------



## Glockaholic

Nothing is going to happen he will be exchanged for ltcol Habib who was nabbed by raw in Nepal. It might take a couple of years but it will happen. If ltcol Habib was not scooped from Nepal things might have been different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Hindustani78 said:


> Any source from Iranian Government in this case ?


You mean Source of Iran's stance on Baloch insurgency?


----------



## Hindustani78

BHarwana said:


> You mean Source of Iran's stance on Baloch insurgency?




Regarding Kulbhushan S Jadhav being vanished from Iranian territory. He have registered company in Iran and was having a valid address. Is border between Iran and Pakistan is open that anyone foreigner can be kidnapped ?


----------



## BHarwana

Hindustani78 said:


> Regarding Kulbhushan S Jadhav being vanished from Iranian territory. He have registered company in Iran and was having a valid address. Is border between Iran and Pakistan is open that anyone foreigner can be kidnapped ?


Why are you trying to put words in my mouth?
Jadhav was caught in Pakistan and Pak Iran border is a well managed border with high security on both sides but it is more higher on Irani side.
Look please don't try to fight the Jadhav case with me. I cannot hold court with every Indian here on the forum. My point is he has 60 days to appeal and under military courts there is a law for attorney of choice but Indian Gov is not coming forward. So please stop blaming Pakistan. Your Gov cannot accept him because of his actions. Till now it is Jadhav but if India come to aid, India will become a terrorists state so ask your Gov to aid him the law is same for every one in Pakistan. Come and help Jadhav that is what Pakistan wants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SorryNotSorry

BHarwana said:


> *Look Bozo Jadhav was under trail for 3 months and Indian Gov never provided him any lawyer, now he has 60 day to appeal tell your Gov to come forward and provide him an attorney instead of just laying empty threats for their personal political gains.* Why would Pakistan not give him access to attorney India should come forward he is a terrorists and we want India to openly claim him, we want Modi to do it and tell the world India is a terrorist nation.


Sorry to say man, you are stating wrong facts here.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Spies and traitors are executed for espionage.
That is all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Iqbal Ali said:


> Spies and traitors are executed for espionage.
> That is all over the world.


If he is a spy, who carried out terrorism in Pakistan- he should be hung. Right now- with the facts, evidences made public, and the rushed court proceedings it's hard to say.


----------



## MultaniGuy

SorryNotSorry said:


> If he is a spy, who carried out terrorism in Pakistan- he should be hung. Right now- with the facts, evidences made public, and the rushed court proceedings it's hard to say.


Good then. Then tell your Indian government to stop crying then.


----------



## Path-Finder

I think Noora will try to help kulbushan by granting him a pardon he is friends with moohdhi & moohdhi is the enemy of Pakistan. The silence and the warts in his arse every time kulbushan name is mentioned is enough of a signal.


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Iqbal Ali said:


> Good then. Then tell your Indian government to stop crying then.


No one is 'crying'. The whole process has been very cloudy on the Pak government's end. A fair trial is still what the Indian government is asking for


----------



## Stealth

LPC India and Kachu Kuma Shushma Suraj ... Pakistan even in worst condition btw 2008-2013 not accept demand of SHAKEEL AFRIDI to handover UNITED STATES and here is INDIA LOL jisko Pakistan ke fauj aur awam *** pe rakhti hey hahahhaha Go to hell Susha Suraj...

NO RELATIONSHIPS
NO BREAKUPS

Sushma Swaraj, the current Minister of External Affairs of India says,
"I would caution the Pakistani government to consider the consequences for our bilateral relationship if they proceed with the death sentence of Kulbhushan Jadhav."

Well Ma'am. I must appreciate your sense of humour, if not your grasp of the situation here. "Bilateral Relationship!!!" What bilateral relationship are we talking about here? Your current government's relentless policy of isolating Pakistan, hurting Pakistan, fomenting unrest and terrorism in Pakistan has murdered the so called bilateral relationship, if there ever was one between these two nations.

For us, you are already doing your best. And there is practically nothing more that you can do. Otherwise you would have done that too long back. It's basically a common sense thing, which apparently no one in your government seems to have right now. In order to put pressure on any nation by threatening to cut ties or trade or any other benefits, you first of all need to have those ties or benefits in place.

So my good madam! In simple words, there can't be any breakups between us. Because we never were in any relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon26

The Indians have went from denial to utter shock. It's like a big jolt hit the backs of the Hindu Nationalists. The entire agenda of Modi has been to be recklessly confrontational and his government all of a sudden turned into wimps after this spy was tried and sentenced, asking Pakistan to not ruin bilateral relations any further when they have been claiming for years now to isolate Pakistan. A strange treat to watch when hawks become wimps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

When is the list of _serving_ RAW officers coming out? The 30 or so that this monkey has named ...

And how does _just a_ retired Naval officer turned civilian know names of so many serving RAW officers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Verve said:


> When is the list of _serving_ RAW officers coming out? The 30 or so that this monkey has named ...
> 
> And how does _just a_ retired Naval officer turned civilian know names of so many serving RAW officers?


He had a muslim name as well? then india accepted he is Kulbhushan? strange!!


----------



## imadul

Indian posters have no rights to question terror ring leader's trial. Do they expect he will be sent to india to be tried by indian courts??? They are just trying to divert attention from india's crimes and designs against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon26

imadul said:


> Indian posters have no rights to question terror ring leader's trial. Do they expect he will be sent to india to be tried by indian courts??? They are just trying to divert attention from india's crimes and designs against Pakistan.



When India's own NSA Ajit Doval brags about his years as undercover agent in Pakistan, what credibility does India has in further denial? Then you add to the story of Kashmir Singh who bragged about being a spy as soon as he was released despite years of denial by the Indian government. Fact of the matter is India has been dealt a critical blow and has no basis to cry foul. Hence the total breakdown of the Hindu Nationalists. They have been huffing and puffing for years but the reality has finally caught up with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SMC

Bharatis are seriously overestimating their diplomatic influence and leverage. They have basically nothing to bargain with, and most other countries do not give a damn about Yadav. Bharatis should forget about this guys and move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MultaniGuy

SMC said:


> Bharatis are seriously overestimating their diplomatic influence and leverage. They have basically nothing to bargain with, and most other countries do not give a damn about Yadav. Bharatis should forget about this guys and move on.


Completely agreed with you SMC.


----------



## Mrc

I thnk my indian friends are not realizing tht.... they are seriously delusional... 


SMC said:


> Bharatis are seriously overestimating their diplomatic influence and leverage. They have basically nothing to bargain with, and most other countries do not give a damn about Yadav. Bharatis should forget about this guys and move on.


----------



## Verve

Maybe the message from Indian Parliament/Ministers was to those on our side that have business interests and investments in India ...


----------



## Ali.009

Does our military elite actually have to guts to follow through? Announcing a death sentence is one thing and actually going through it is another. We are too used to bogus announcements and publicity stunts since the time of GRS. We cant even hang the hardcore local terrorists after years of conviction. I just feel this is a plot to salvage the declining reputation after the recent release of Dr Asim etc.


----------



## Thorough Pro

give me a break, mighty RAW doesn't know who screwed them during their sleep, but they were watching everything live, Delusional Indians........ 



kasper95 said:


> RAW would have known what was to happen and when was to happen,it must be someone from the top of the ranks to leak the info,remember they had all the time to select him, have email conversation ,phone interview and send the fligh tickets and play it in such a way that he reaches where they wanted him just 2 days before the judgement,or the other theory is they must be watching all the procedings live...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scionoftheindus

SMC said:


> You are right, maybe he will die like Sarabjit Singh.


I hope you remember what happened to sanaullah ranjay after sarabjit was killed in prison..This is BJP govt and not some impotent confirm govt who would just pass condemnation statements should there be any attack on khulbhushan..You people ,after so many years ,started seeing peace gradually..Poking India which is led by radical hindus at this juncture would be a grave mistake on your part...You just wait and see what happens.


----------



## SMC

scionoftheindus said:


> I hope you remember what happened to sanaullah ranjay after sarabjit was killed in prison..This is BJP govt and not some impotent confirm govt who would just pass condemnation statements should there be any attack on khulbhushan..You people ,after so many years ,started seeing peace gradually..Poking India which is led by radical hindus at this juncture would be a grave mistake on your part...You just wait and see what happens.





Let me know what kind of cocaine you had to snort. It must've been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Let us know when this guy will be hanged will get some sweets from shop, Terrorist scum bag

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MultaniGuy

SMC said:


> Let me know what kind of cocaine you had to snort. It must've been good.


SMC you are hilarious my brother.
So true indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kasper95

Thorough Pro said:


> give me a break, mighty RAW doesn't know who screwed them during their sleep, but they were watching everything live, Delusional Indians........


You do need a break,how will RAW know if you screw them in your sleep,wake up..

If its not live,then i am sure someone really high ranking mole leaked the news to raw. we wont name him and spoil the 0% record.


----------



## Thorough Pro

LOL, go home kid, your antics won't work on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

MM_Haider said:


> View attachment 390108
> 
> 
> Not to forget that it was India's pressure on Britain that Scotland Yard dropped charges on Altaf Hussain regarding money laundering since the that money had blue print of R&AW on it while all state of Pakistan could do was to just witness the U turns of Scotland Yard. ( http://newsweekpakistan.com/why-doesnt-the-u-k-help/)
> 
> I foresee him being released in a decade or so, living a heroic life in India!! I mean come on.. be realistic!



the indians had nothing to do with the charges being dropped....the UK didnt want to pursue the charges b/c to them MQM and its dissidents in UK are basically leverage for them to use. It's just state-craft. 

Pakistani lobby in UK is quite strong and can out-smart the indians --- but the British are just looking after their own selfish self interests....they need a card to pull influence in Karachi, they used to come begging to Islamabad when they needed help taming Helmand Province (occupied Afghanistan)

it's just statecraft, thats how the game works 


p.s. I hope Altaf Hussain does move to endia or at least say he will......Brahamdagh Bugti officially became a laughing stock and lost whatever tiny support he had the day he asked Modi for political asylum. Both are criminals, both clearly have substance abuse problems too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazaGujjar

Hulk said:


> It does not work that way.
> 
> What I am hearing is that he might have been killed already during the torcher and this exercise is just to cover up the death due to torcher, he is already dead.



Lol ..where have you heard this?? Some hindustani outlet i assume..we are not like you vile creatures who torture even our innocent fisherman.


----------



## Pseudonym

SirHatesALot said:


> Thank you Sir for your services to this country, i hope your sacrifice will inspire millions more.



services to your county as a businessman or as a spy?


----------



## fatman17

Country Risk

Pakistan's death sentence for alleged Indian spy likely trigger for temporary increase in cross-border incidents in Kashmir

IHS Jane's Country Risk Daily Report

11 April 2017

EVENT

The Pakistani military's media wing, the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), announced on 10 April that an alleged Indian spy, Kulbushan Jadhav, had been sentenced to death by a military court.

The ISPR said that Jadhav had confessed to being tasked by India's Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) to "co-ordinate and organise espionage/sabotage activities" in Balochistan and Karachi.

According to Pakistani officials, Jadhav was arrested by security forces during a raid in March 2016 in Mashkel, Balochistan. In a confession on video subsequently released by the ISPR that month, Jadhav appears to admit to being a serving Indian Navy officer and supporting Baloch separatist groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*NAJAM SETHI ON KULBUSHAN JADAV AND HOW AT THE END OF THIS FARCE HE WILL IN FACT GET COUNSELOR ACCESS AND NOT GET EXECUTED AT ALL BUT 10-15 YEAR LATER WILL BE SWAPED FOR AN EQUALLY IMPORTANT ISI AGENT.*
He is defensive all throughout the video about how Kulbushan's death sentence is not a result of the Pak army ISI agent/Lt. Col. Muhammad Habib Zahir caught in Nepal, who he calls either "bewakoof" or "ambitious" but not a spy.





I'm guessing he must be really important if Pakistanis are willing to risk fake-posturing publicly about "hanging" Jadav.
Lets start up the fryer coz its gonna take time to divvy up this whale, he is no guppy that's for sure, maybe give CIA the leftovers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Why was he tried in military court? Not trusting the civil courts? I am sure no terrorist is gonna threaten the judge in this case?


----------



## Jackdaws

SMC said:


> We have a history of catching RAW agents who admit to being RAW agents as soon as they land in Bharat. It's usually the first sentence that comes out of their mouth. I don't think anyone cares about threats coming out of Bharat. You guys are overestimating your influence, but feel free to keep doing that.





dsr478 said:


> Keep barking.



And you keep meowing - it is kinda cute.


----------



## litman

https://www.dawn.com/news/1326393/d...ut-immediate-execution-of-indian-spy#comments

pakistan's actual worth. a single threat from india and here we are. just took our first step backward. kalbohshan will fly home in a special flight one day.
why they gave him death sentence in the first day?? they knew that pak can't handle pressure. why they opted for a more embarrassing way?


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Well.wisher said:


> 43 pages hogae .. abhi tak latkaaa nhi ye phaansi pe ??



Well I guess he will have 30-60 days for review or (appeal if available)
Which means the whole case will go through the process again. That might take another 6 months to a year. (Liberal estimates)


----------



## Shah Khalid

patman said:


> here is a question , why is his only ship missing from the dockyard. why would he go into Pakistan with a Iranian passport, its clear as daylight that he was kidnapped from international water. i'm guessing he got too close and the Pakistani navy caught him on petrol



Here Is Another Question Who In The Hell Told You That His Ship Is Missing

Here Is Another Question If He Was Kidnapped Tell Me One Indian or Iranian Media Outlet In The Days Preceding The Arrest Of Yadev Reporting That An Indian Has Gone Missing In Chabahar or Has Been Kidnapped Tell Me One Newspaper Heck It Can Even Be A Local Paper in Imphal Come On Tell Me One.

Sometimes You Indians Say He Was Kidnapped By ISI Sometimes You Say Jaish al Adl Kidnapped Him and Sold Him Sometimes You Say Taliban Kidnapped and Sold Him.The Fact Is You Indians Are Desperately Making Up Stories Because You Have Now Been Caught With Your Pants Down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

litman said:


> https://www.dawn.com/news/1326393/d...ut-immediate-execution-of-indian-spy#comments
> 
> pakistan's actual worth. a single threat from india and here we are. just took our first step backward. kalbohshan will fly home in a special flight one day.
> why they gave him death sentence in the first day?? they knew that pak can't handle pressure. why they opted for a more embarrassing way?




Indians actual worth

1000 years of fake victories...

He has a right of apoeal.. wont b executed before thet


----------



## Roybot

cyclops said:


> *NAJAM SETHI ON KULBUSHAN JADAV AND HOW AT THE END OF THIS FARCE HE WILL IN FACT GET COUNSELOR ACCESS AND NOT GET EXECUTED AT ALL BUT 10-15 YEAR LATER WILL BE SWAPED FOR AN EQUALLY IMPORTANT ISI AGENT.*
> He is defensive all throughout the video about how Kulbushan's death sentence is not a result of the Pak army ISI agent/Lt. Col. Muhammad Habib Zahir caught in Nepal, who he calls either "bewakoof" or "ambitious" but not a spy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing he must be really important if Pakistanis are willing to risk fake-posturing publicly about "hanging" Jadav.
> Lets start up the fryer coz its gonna take time to divvy up this whale, he is no guppy that's for sure, maybe give CIA the leftovers.



I guess Najam Sethi has been reading the Col Habib thread on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Article 5, clause 2 of Constitution of Pakistan states "*obedience to the Constitution and law is the inviolable obligation of every citizen wherever he may be **and of every other person for the time being within Pakistan.*"
Disobedience to confirm to this leads to arrest where Article 10 provides for safeguards against arrest and detention but includes the proviso to clause 7 which states "*provided that this clause shall not apply to any person who is employed by, or works for, or acts on instructions received from, the enemy... or who is acting or attempting to act in a manner prejudicial to the integrity, security or defence of Pakistan or any part thereof or who commits or attempts to commit any act which amounts to an anti national activity as defined in a Federal law or is a member of any association which has for its objects, or which indulges in, any such anti national activity"*
Read Constitution of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, 1973 along with the Pakistan Army Act 1952.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Falcon26 said:


> When India's own NSA Ajit Doval brags about his years as undercover agent in Pakistan, what credibility does India has in further denial? Then you add to the story of Kashmir Singh who bragged about being a spy as soon as he was released despite years of denial by the Indian government. Fact of the matter is India has been dealt a critical blow and has no basis to cry foul. Hence the total breakdown of the Hindu Nationalists. They have been huffing and puffing for years but the reality has finally caught up with them.


Spys who dont have diplomatic cover and complete their stint can brag about it, but if they are caught, they are on gallows. Spys are also swapped but not those who were involved in the scale of terror and destabilization like Mr. Yadav was. His only place is 6 feet below or ashes to ashes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SorryNotSorry

cyclops said:


> *NAJAM SETHI ON KULBUSHAN JADAV AND HOW AT THE END OF THIS FARCE HE WILL IN FACT GET COUNSELOR ACCESS AND NOT GET EXECUTED AT ALL BUT 10-15 YEAR LATER WILL BE SWAPED FOR AN EQUALLY IMPORTANT ISI AGENT.*
> He is defensive all throughout the video about how Kulbushan's death sentence is not a result of the Pak army ISI agent/Lt. Col. Muhammad Habib Zahir caught in Nepal, who he calls either "bewakoof" or "ambitious" but not a spy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing he must be really important if Pakistanis are willing to risk fake-posturing publicly about "hanging" Jadav.
> Lets start up the fryer coz its gonna take time to divvy up this whale, he is no guppy that's for sure, maybe give CIA the leftovers.


Najam Sethi's argument is pretty balanced and logical.


----------



## Verve

SorryNotSorry said:


> Najam Sethi's argument is pretty balanced and logical.



Najam Sethi is irrelevant ... and you Indians are obsessed with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Verve said:


> Najam Sethi is irrelevant ... and you Indians are obsessed with him.


If you came up with an argument which was composed of fact and logic i would commend you for it. Haven't seen too many of those


----------



## SMC

SorryNotSorry said:


> If you came up with an argument which was composed of fact and logic i would commend you for it. Haven't seen too many of those



You didn't come up with one yourself.


----------



## SorryNotSorry

SMC said:


> You didn't come up with one yourself.


I did present my views on this thread. A few pages back.


----------



## Baghial

noksss said:


> This is what ur own minister has to say about jadhav
> 
> *Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz on Wednesday kicked up a controversy by stating in the Senate that government could not finalise a dossier on captured Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav because of inadequate evidence provided so far.*
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1301190


 HIS OWN DOSSIER WAS PIECE OF SHIT TO BE ADVISER TO PM . JUST BECAUSE HE,S A BOOT LIKER HES ON THE JOB... HE CAN,T EVEN FIND HIS *** WITH OUT HIS GLASSES,



noksss said:


> Can any Pakistani here tell me why this hurried execution and a 48 hrs window considering the fact that u have many spies of India who was kept in the jail for a long time and never tried in a military court and executed ? Don't u think keeping him would serve the purpose of showcasing Indian activities to the world ? Looks like this whole 48 hrs window is to pressurize the Indian government to release the Lt.Col who went missing in Nepal


 HE,S NOT GOINING TO BE EXCUTED SOON , HE STILL GOT 1 RIGHT TO APPEAL
ITS JUST HIPE CREATED BY ISPR, N MEDIA



SorryNotSorry said:


> Najam Sethi's argument is pretty balanced and logical.


 YES BECAUSE THATS WHAT NAWAZ SHARIF TOLD HIM.... NAJIM JUST WHSPIRING WORDS OF 
BIGGER GHADDAR E QUOOM, NAWAZ SHARIF...... WHY NOT HANG NAWAZ SHARIF INSTEAD OF JAHDAV. AT LEAST JAHDAV WAS A PATRIOT OF HIS MOTHER LAND


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Baghial said:


> HIS OWN DOSSIER WAS PIECE OF SHIT TO BE ADVISER TO PM . JUST BECAUSE HE,S A BOOT LIKER HES ON THE JOB... HE CAN,T EVEN FIND HIS *** WITH OUT HIS GLASSES,
> 
> 
> HE,S NOT GOINING TO BE EXCUTED SOON , HE STILL GOT 1 RIGHT TO APPEAL
> ITS JUST HIPE CREATED BY ISPR, N MEDIA
> 
> 
> YES BECAUSE THATS WHAT NAWAZ SHARIF TOLD HIM.... NAJIM JUST WHSPIRING WORDS OF
> BIGGER GHADDAR E QUOOM, NAWAZ SHARIF...... WHY NOT HANG NAWAZ SHARIF INSTEAD OF JAHDAV. AT LEAST JAHDAV WAS A PATRIOT OF HIS MOTHER LAND


I think the publicity this has gained in Pakistan, the political pressure will ensure that Kulbhushan is executed


----------



## Baghial

SorryNotSorry said:


> I think the publicity this has gained in Pakistan, the political pressure will ensure that Kulbhushan is executed


i see 1% chance for that


----------



## Baghial

imadul said:


> Spys who dont have diplomatic cover and complete their stint can brag about it, but if they are caught, they are on gallows. Spys are also swapped but not those who were involved in the scale of terror and destabilization like Mr. Yadav was. His only place is 6 feet below or ashes to ashes.




n why was 
*Raymond Allen Davis *
*not hanged*
*even when found guilty of spying*
*murder. man slaughter in pakistan*
*justice is on sale n rent in pakistan*
*who can afford to by it*
*or there is option for renting it also on very easy monthly installements in pakistan*


----------



## MilSpec

The moderator who just deleted my post should have a little spine to show me how my post was flame baiting....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

MilSpec said:


> The moderator who just deleted my post should have a little spine to show me how my post was flame baiting....



MilSpec being a TTA, you hold a title that must show some responsibility and careful with the words. What does Sharia Court has to do in this Subject? Legal system is based upon legislation and yet you painted the whole nation nature into this. What Z.A Bhutto has to do with this subject as the matter was totally of different nature. You call it a drama yet propagating that he is already dead as per you. How can you insult while speaking about Pakistan as "This is Pakistan lets not have any common sense expectations".... Isn't that all flaming.

Rest about your remarks about having a spine, it was deleted with while informing you yet not making it public contrary to what you called for spine.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## salarsikander

Baghial said:


> n why was
> *Raymond Allen Davis *
> *not hanged*
> *even when found guilty of spying*
> *murder. man slaughter in pakistan*
> *justice is on sale n rent in pakistan*
> *who can afford to by it*
> *or there is option for renting it also on very easy monthly installements in pakistan*


Because he paid diyat money and his family accepted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

The Eagle said:


> MilSpec being a TTA, you hold a title that must show some responsibility and careful with the words. What does Sharia Court has to do in this Subject? Legal system is based upon legislation and yet you painted the whole nation nature into this. What Z.A Bhutto has to do with this subject as the matter was totally of different nature. You call it a drama yet propagating that he is already dead as per you. How can you insult while speaking about Pakistan as "This is Pakistan lets not have any common sense expectations".... Isn't that all flaming.
> 
> Rest about your remarks about having a spine, it was deleted with while informing you yet not making it public contrary to what you called for spine.


As a moderator you should have some sense of comprehension too.

What ZA Bhutto has to do with the matter is shows how easily your legal system breaks down when pressurized by the Army.

Any expectation of legal equity from Pakistan is farcical, when you couldn't provide that to your own prime minister, how can we expect that for an alleged spy. That was the gist of the post if you did not get it.

My post is based on precedence, not on conjecture. if you still have doubts look up Former U.S. Attorney General Ramsey Clark take on the what high courts in Pakistan can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Baghial said:


> HIS OWN DOSSIER WAS PIECE OF SHIT TO BE ADVISER TO PM . JUST BECAUSE HE,S A BOOT LIKER HES ON THE JOB... HE CAN,T EVEN FIND HIS *** WITH OUT HIS GLASSES,
> 
> 
> HE,S NOT GOINING TO BE EXCUTED SOON , HE STILL GOT 1 RIGHT TO APPEAL
> ITS JUST HIPE CREATED BY ISPR, N MEDIA
> 
> 
> YES BECAUSE THATS WHAT NAWAZ SHARIF TOLD HIM.... NAJIM JUST WHSPIRING WORDS OF
> BIGGER GHADDAR E QUOOM, NAWAZ SHARIF...... WHY NOT HANG NAWAZ SHARIF INSTEAD OF JAHDAV. AT LEAST JAHDAV WAS A PATRIOT OF HIS MOTHER LAND



So basically u don't have answer to the question


----------



## Jaanbaz

Indian logic. Indian spy=Not really a spy but innocent sabzi seller, someone farts in India=bomb blast by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

salarsikander said:


> Because he paid diyat money and his family accepted it.


*YES N GENERAL PASHA WAS THERE TO FULLY IMPOSE SHARIAT LAW OF DIYAT?*


----------



## salarsikander

Baghial said:


> *YES N GENERAL PASHA WAS THERE TO FULLY IMPOSE SHARIAT LAW OF DIYAT?*


When he family accepted there was no reason to pursue it further. Use your brain


----------



## The Eagle

MilSpec said:


> As a moderator you should have some sense of comprehension too.
> 
> What ZA Bhutto has to do with the matter is shows how easily your legal system breaks down when pressurized by the Army.
> 
> Any expectation of legal equity from Pakistan is farcical, when you couldn't provide that to your own prime minister, how can we expect that for an alleged spy. That was the gist of the post if you did not get it.
> 
> My post is based on precedence, not on conjecture. if you still have doubts look up Former U.S. Attorney General Ramsey Clark take on the what high courts in Pakistan can do.



Rather than judging my comprehension, you need to realize and review your stance in such matter. How easily you ignored what you said about Pakistan Nation and Common Sense. Is that you call something for comprehension and not Flaming. 

Z.A Bhutto is not the subject here as he was not spy nor a terrorist. Civilian Courts works separate than Military Courts. I know the matter is so emotional for India but it doesn't mean that one can insult Pakistan Judicial System, Courts and Nation like this. Speaking of conjecture, how you came off the opinion that he is dead. You by yourself setting a wrong precedent being a senior yet reminding you once again that you may realize the same being on such position. 

As you have made it to public, take this as a reminder that there is no need to post from the level of some ordinary member but you are a TTA and show some respect for others as well. Kindly avoid violation of Forum Rules as well as provoking with spine and sense of comprehension thing. The post was full of Flame-Baiting and Trolling, hence, deleted. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Jackdaws said:


> Thank you for the unsolicited advice. The only history you have is of sham trials, hanging PMs, certifying coups, giving refuge to terrorists, letting actual killers go scot-free and generally being the laughing stock of the world. So I'd rather stay here and amuse myself with your antics.


Whether there were coups or we hanged a pm, how does it concerns an Indian? At least we don't make terrorists and mass murders as head of state. As for laughing stock, it would be better if you stop watching that yellow media of yours according to whom India is the next US whereas Pakistan another NK, alone and isolated. 
The only thing the world laughs at is when you try to isolate a country like Pakistan only to make a fool out of yourself. Not even your close abides buy this Indian BS case in point Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

X_Killer said:


> I didn't find any spy who likes to travel with his genuine Passport.


Hmmmm Seems like it was his fathers or may be his chacha who looks exactly like him.


----------



## imadul

You are


Baghial said:


> n why was
> *Raymond Allen Davis *
> *not hanged*
> *even when found guilty of spying*
> *murder. man slaughter in pakistan*
> *justice is on sale n rent in pakistan*
> *who can afford to by it*
> *or there is option for renting it also on very easy monthly installements in pakistan*


You are right on Raymond Davis. Pakistan has to yield to US pressure. Many of those agents entered Pakistan while stooge mushi and zardari govt turned a blind eye and Pak depends a lot on US.
Now India is not a super power as much she may think about her perceived power nor Pak is a satellite state of India to accept any crap from them. 
Your taunt on Pak is right though.


----------



## Shah Khalid

SorryNotSorry said:


> Najam Sethi's argument is pretty balanced and logical.



I Know For An India Najam Sethi Is Always Logical


----------



## MilSpec

The Eagle said:


> Rather than judging my comprehension, you need to realize and review your stance in such matter. How easily you ignored what you said about Pakistan Nation and Common Sense. Is that you call something for comprehension and not Flaming.
> 
> Z.A Bhutto is not the subject here as he was not spy nor a terrorist. Civilian Courts works separate than Military Courts. I know the matter is so emotional for India but it doesn't mean that one can insult Pakistan Judicial System, Courts and Nation like this. Speaking of conjecture, how you came off the opinion that he is dead. You by yourself setting a wrong precedent being a senior yet reminding you once again that you may realize the same being on such position.
> 
> As you have made it to public, take this as a reminder that there is no need to post from the level of some ordinary member but you are a TTA and show some respect for others as well. Kindly avoid violation of Forum Rules as well as provoking with spine and sense of comprehension thing. The post was full of Flame-Baiting and Trolling, hence, deleted.
> 
> Thanks.


And yes off-course I stand by what I said, of ending any common sense expectations from Pakistan as a nation. Given India's stated position as this person being abducted from Iran, corroborated by the Germans. The logical (which is application of common sense btw) would have been to allow consular access to the individual so the net steps for his trials could have been planned. Instead your government handed out a conviction without even informing India of a trial of it's citizen in the first place. Thus corroborating long standing gaping holes in your legal system. And now when the same is being pointed out with precedence of break down of your legal system, your ego gets hurt. I am not be blamed for that. 

I havn't made a mockery of your judicial system. You (as a nation) have, (And might I add on multiple occasions)

Here is an reminder. And mind well he is referring to your high court.

_"U.S. Attorney General Ramsey Clark called it a mock trial fought in a Kangaroo court. Having witnessed the trial, Clark later wrote:

The prosecution's case was based entirely on several witnesses who were detained until they confessed, who changed and expanded their confessions and testimony with each reiteration, who contradicted themselves and each other, who, except for Masood Mahmood... were relating what others said, whose testimony led to four different theories of what happened, absolutely uncorroborated by an eyewitness, direct evidence, or physical evidence"._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Raymond Davis might have been involved in get OBL op, but KY is involved in terror network and harm State of Pakistan.


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Shah Khalid said:


> I Know For An India Najam Sethi Is Always Logical


I don' t neccesarily agree with him on Kulbhushan being a spy for sure. But the logic he presents behind the abduction of the Pak officer, and a possible exchange - seems plausible.


----------



## fitpOsitive

MilSpec said:


> And yes off-course I stand by what I said, of ending any common sense expectations from Pakistan as a nation. Given India's stated position as this person being abducted from Iran, corroborated by the Germans. The logical (which is application of common sense btw) would have been to allow consular access to the individual so the net steps for his trials could have been planned. Instead your government handed out a conviction without even informing India of a trial of it's citizen in the first place. Thus corroborating long standing gaping holes in your legal system. And now when the same is being pointed out with precedence of break down of your legal system, your ego gets hurt. I am not be blamed for that.
> 
> I havn't made a mockery of your judicial system. You (as a nation) have, (And might I add on multiple occasions)
> 
> Here is an reminder. And mind well he is referring to your high court.
> 
> _"U.S. Attorney General Ramsey Clark called it a mock trial fought in a Kangaroo court. Having witnessed the trial, Clark later wrote:
> 
> The prosecution's case was based entirely on several witnesses who were detained until they confessed, who changed and expanded their confessions and testimony with each reiteration, who contradicted themselves and each other, who, except for Masood Mahmood... were relating what others said, whose testimony led to four different theories of what happened, absolutely uncorroborated by an eyewitness, direct evidence, or physical evidence"._


Whatever, he is involved in killing of our citizens and we will hang him like US did to Aimal Kansi or you guys did to Afzal Guru. Thats final.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

MilSpec said:


> look up Former U.S. Attorney General Ramsey Clark take on the what high courts in Pakistan can do.



Wow ... you are giving reference of the AG of a country that made Guantana ... Keep going!

And this was court martial! I don't think you are that stupid not to know the difference. So flaming, yes you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

fitpOsitive said:


> Whatever, he is involved in killing of our citizens and we will hang him like US did to Aimal Kansi or you guys did to Afzal Guru. Thats final.



Afzal Guru was an Indian citizen, not a foreign citizen. 

@The Eagle given you seem to be cognizant of the case, was that the rationale presented by your military courts too? just asking.



Verve said:


> Wow ... you are giving reference of the AG of a country that made Guantana ... Keep going!
> 
> And this was court martial! I don't think you are that stupid not to know the difference. So flaming, yes you are.


Can you show me a precedence of death sentence through court Marshall in pakistan?


----------



## The Eagle

MilSpec said:


> And yes off-course I stand by what I said, of ending any common sense expectations from Pakistan as a nation. Given India's stated position as this person being abducted from Iran, corroborated by the Germans. The logical (which is application of common sense btw) would have been to allow consular access to the individual so the net steps for his trials could have been planned. Instead your government handed out a conviction without even informing India of a trial of it's citizen in the first place. Thus corroborating long standing gaping holes in your legal system. And now when the same is being pointed out with precedence of break down of your legal system, your ego gets hurt. I am not be blamed for that.
> 
> I havn't made a mockery of your judicial system. You (as a nation) have, (And might I add on multiple occasions)
> 
> Here is an reminder. And mind well he is referring to your high court.
> 
> _"U.S. Attorney General Ramsey Clark called it a mock trial fought in a Kangaroo court. Having witnessed the trial, Clark later wrote:
> 
> The prosecution's case was based entirely on several witnesses who were detained until they confessed, who changed and expanded their confessions and testimony with each reiteration, who contradicted themselves and each other, who, except for Masood Mahmood... were relating what others said, whose testimony led to four different theories of what happened, absolutely uncorroborated by an eyewitness, direct evidence, or physical evidence"._



Now I will remind you for the last time, avoid such insults & provocation on personal grounds as well. There is nothing such as ego w.r.t. violation of Forum Rules hence, moderation acts accordingly. You can discuss the matter without violating the Rules. 

Ask Iran that was suppose to protect your so-called civilian. India has to prove its stance with evidence as Germany is not the party in conflict. He was captured inside Pakistan as he was under Radar for almost 2 years. Confessed accordingly. India should contact international Court if Pakistan practiced illegally in this matter rather than publishing article in newspapers one after another. He is a spy and involved in terrorism inside Pakistan and is responsible for innocent lives lost in terrorism. Mere blames wouldn't do wonders, w.r.t. Judicial System. Whatever the Section is being applied to Kulbashan case under espionage/terrorism, does not rely upon common sense or others logic but appropriate practice as per Law. Whatever Ramsey Clark said, was his observation and I don't have any interest into that because everyone should first call upon introspection. Remind when International Court observes anything illegal subject to Kulbashan case.





MilSpec said:


> @The Eagle given you seem to be cognizant of the case, was that the rationale presented by your military courts too? just asking.



Do you think any Court will cross the line in such matters that too when whole world is watching? The law is being practiced well and perfectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dean Winchester

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852146803902427136


----------



## Verve

MilSpec said:


> corroborated by the Germans.



Germans are nobody ... you are a joke, seriously, if you this is your argument!

Next time we get a diplomat of some courty to say 'India is sponsoring terror in Pakistan', would you believe it too?

This Yadev is a terrorist, and a death sentence is just what he deserves. Him being an Indian citizen is irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Verve said:


> Wow ... you are giving reference of the AG of a country that made Guantana ... Keep going!
> 
> And this was court martial! I don't think you are that stupid not to know the difference. So flaming, yes you are.


I don't know where the stupidity lies, given that government of Pakistan, invited him to witness the court proceedings? Be careful before you infer stupidity on part of zia ul haq....


----------



## Shah Khalid

SorryNotSorry said:


> I don' t neccesarily agree with him on Kulbhushan being a spy for sure. But the logic he presents behind the abduction of the Pak officer, and a possible exchange - seems plausible.



You Know How Idiotic Your Leaderships Is????Had They Not Reacted The Way They Did.Maybe Just Maybe There May Have Been A Chance for Kalbhushan.It Is Not The End Of The Road For Him He Has 60 Days To File Appeal.Maybe Some Bargaining Might Have Happened

But Now The Provocative Language Used By Your Idiotic Hindutva Leadership.The Armed Forces Have Become More Determined To Hang Him Because Now Not Doing So Will Result In Massive Public Backlash In Pakistan As It Will Give The Impression of Getting Intimidated

So Congratulate Your Stupid RSS Leaders Swamy Of Putting Yadev's Life In Ever More Danger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Verve said:


> Germans are nobody ... you are a joke, seriously, if you this is your argument!
> 
> Next time we get a diplomat of some courty to say 'India is sponsoring terror in Pakistan', would you believe it too?
> 
> This Yadev is a terrorist, and a death sentence is just what he deserves. Him being an Indian citizen is irrelevant.


@The Eagle Is the above the true reflection of jurisprudence in Pakistan?


----------



## The Sandman

MilSpec said:


> And yes off-course I stand by what I said, of ending any common sense expectations from Pakistan as a nation. Given India's stated position as this person being abducted from Iran, corroborated by the Germans. The logical (which is application of common sense btw) would have been to allow consular access to the individual so the net steps for his trials could have been planned. Instead your government handed out a conviction without even informing India of a trial of it's citizen in the first place. Thus corroborating long standing gaping holes in your legal system. And now when the same is being pointed out with precedence of break down of your legal system, your ego gets hurt. I am not be blamed for that.
> 
> I havn't made a mockery of your judicial system. You (as a nation) have, (And might I add on multiple occasions)
> 
> Here is an reminder. And mind well he is referring to your high court.
> 
> _"U.S. Attorney General Ramsey Clark called it a mock trial fought in a Kangaroo court. Having witnessed the trial, Clark later wrote:
> 
> The prosecution's case was based entirely on several witnesses who were detained until they confessed, who changed and expanded their confessions and testimony with each reiteration, who contradicted themselves and each other, who, except for Masood Mahmood... were relating what others said, whose testimony led to four different theories of what happened, absolutely uncorroborated by an eyewitness, direct evidence, or physical evidence"._


He was a spy involved in terrorist activities in Pakistan he was caught in Pakistan he confessed that he was involved in terrorist activities and now he will face the punishment for it too InshAllah he will be hanged till death war mongering, insults and chest thumping isn't gonna save him at all.


----------



## Verve

MilSpec said:


> Can you show me a precedence of death sentence through court Marshall in pakistan?



Who the hell are you anyways that Pakistan should justify it's laws to you!? You are nobody ... a TTA on PDF doesn't mean that you are anything special. 

If you want to read up, Constitution of Pakistan is available online. Help yourself to a read instead of asking silly questions here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Dean Winchester said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852146803902427136



The Lt Col in subject resigned from service 2 years prior to Kulbashan capture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

MilSpec said:


> @The Eagle Is the above the true reflection of jurisprudence in Pakistan?



Our laws, our land ... you are nobody to question them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Shah Khalid said:


> You Know How Idiotic Your Leaderships Is????Had They Not Reacted The Way They Did.Maybe Just Maybe There May Have Been A Chance for Kalbhushan.It Is Not The End Of The Road For Him He Has 60 Days To File Appeal.Maybe Some Bargaining Might Have Happened
> 
> But Now The Provocative Language Used By Your Idiotic Hindutva Leadership.The Armed Forces Have Become More Determined To Hang Him Because Now Not Doing So Will Result In Massive Public Backlash In Pakistan As It Will Give The Impression of Getting Intimidated
> 
> So Congratulate Your Stupid RSS Leaders Swamy Of Putting Yadev's Life In Ever More Danger


When did the Indian gov make the mistake exactly? After the sentence was announced to the public?


----------



## The Sandman

Verve said:


> Our laws, our land ... you are nobody to question them!


I wonder what happened to "their country, their rules" thingy now?


----------



## padamchen

Pakistan should return our man safely without harm.


----------



## Dean Winchester

The Eagle said:


> The Lt Col in subject resigned from service 2 years prior to Kulbashan capture.


He was still working for ISI:


> Zahir retired from the Pakistan Army on in 2014 but was said to have been engaged thereafter by the ISI for its covert operations. In 2015, he picked up conversations between Jadhav and his family members and started tracking him, sources said.


----------



## The Eagle

Dean Winchester said:


> He was still working for ISI:



And you are quoting from????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

MilSpec said:


> Neither will it save your grammar, but that's beside the point.


Never expected you to stoop to personal attacks i thought you're one of the few sane indian members on PDF but i was wrong hope admins will take a look at your posts don't want the quality of this forum to go down by having title holders like you.
@Horus @WebMaster @Icarus @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

MilSpec said:


> Consular access and free and fair trial is not war mongering



Find me any country where a spy terrorist that is responsible for running a network is given consular access?

Did you give consular access to Kesab? Was his trial not held in secret when it wasn't even a military one in nature!? You guys didn't even return his body, at least we will return you Yadev's body!

Lie, and lie some more. You want us to meet your standards that you do not adhere to yourself! Hypocrites!


----------



## Crixus

Are civilians(Pakistani citizens) allowed to work in ISI ??


The Eagle said:


> The Lt Col in subject resigned from service 2 years prior to Kulbashan capture.


----------



## SorryNotSorry

MilSpec said:


> Neither will it save your grammar, but that's beside the point.
> Asking for Consular access and free and fair trial is not war mongering, insult or chest thumping. It just common sense expectation from a country. If you are more than willing to not do so, what can I say more.
> 
> 
> ummm. so the answer is No... Thought so.





The Sandman said:


> Never expected you to stoop to personal attacks i thought you're one of the few sane indian members on PDF but i was wrong hope admins will take a look at your posts don't want the quality of this forum to go down by having title holders like you.
> @Horus @WebMaster @Icarus @Slav Defence


I dont think pointing out a grammatical error is the same as a personal attack.


----------



## Verve

MilSpec said:


> ummm. so the answer is No... Thought so.



I do not think you should be a TTA considering you can't even bother to research the questions you pose. Don't be such a moaner if you can't be bothered to put in any effort yourself.


----------



## The Eagle

Crixus said:


> Are civilians(Pakistani citizens) allowed to work in ISI ??



If he had to serve ISI, would have done easily during service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The Eagle said:


> The Lt Col in subject resigned from service 2 years prior to Kulbashan capture.


No offence but during Kargil Pakistan denied their soldiers were fighting on Kargil heights but later accepted it. So there is precedence of Pakistan denial when in trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

The Sandman said:


> I wonder what happened to "their country, their rules" thingy now?



Yes, kill muslims because they eat beef - that's what they do.

And we give death sentence to a TERRORIST, they start crying murder!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

You dodged my question  are civilians allowed to work for ISI ?? just yes or No


The Eagle said:


> If he had to serve ISI, would have done easily during service.


----------



## The Sandman

SorryNotSorry said:


> I dont think pointing out a grammatical error is the same as a personal attack.


Yes it is besides that he's only flame baiting on this topic he's insulted our judiciary system, insulted an entire nation and he also insulted a mod. 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indi...-against-pakistan.488622/page-48#post-9376387
being a title holder people expect him to be mature and sane.


----------



## MilSpec

ranjeet said:


> No offence but during Kargil Pakistan denied their soldiers were fighting on Kargil heights but later accepted it. So there is *precedence *of Pakistan denial when in trouble.


From the last couple of pages,the highlighted word is absent in Pakistan.


----------



## Riz

ranjeet said:


> No offence but during Kargil Pakistan denied their soldiers were fighting on Kargil heights but later accepted it. So there is precedence of Pakistan denial when in trouble.


Ohhh when?


----------



## MilSpec

Verve said:


> Find me any country where a spy terrorist that is responsible for running a network is given consular access?


Fail again. But that is expected. 

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...-consular-access-to-ajmal-111031500215_1.html



The Sandman said:


> Never expected you to stoop to personal attacks i thought you're one of the few sane indian members on PDF but i was wrong hope admins will take a look at your posts don't want the quality of this forum to go down by having title holders like you.
> @Horus @WebMaster @Icarus @Slav Defence


Comprehension is a more deep rooted issue that I thought... 

Highly suggest you to take up reading as a hobby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

riz1978 said:


> Ohhh when?



When what?


----------



## Sully3

MilSpec said:


> Fail again. But that is expected.
> 
> http://www.business-standard.com/ar...-consular-access-to-ajmal-111031500215_1.html
> 
> 
> Comprehension is a more deep rooted issue that I thought...
> 
> Highly suggest you to take up reading as a hobby.



looooool so Kasab was a spy now. 

indians really need to make their mind up what kassab was after milking him as a terrorist for the last 10 years today i found out Kasab was a spy.


----------



## The Eagle

Crixus said:


> You dodged my question  are civilians allowed to work for ISI ?? just yes or No



That is not the question relevant here, search PDF as there is material/thread available w.r.t. Civilian Applying for jobs in ISI. There was an answer that I thought you will understand but as you totally missed, no issue. Let's move-on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haviZsultan

I fully support this decision to hang Kulbushan. But there are a lot more Indian agents sent to the gallows which don't get as much publicity as the Kulbhushan case. 

I have some information about this. Some of the Indian agents are involved in not just framing innocent civilians on terror charges in Pakistan but in a lot of dangerous activities. Sad that countries like Canada fall for it. 

If people saw the kinds of crimes these RAW agents have committed all Pakistanis regardless of affinity, race, religion and ideology would support their killings as mercilessly as possible. There are RAW agents in organizations in Pakistan, including FIA. They have infiltrated far and wide and are involved in vast levels of chaos in the country. I am glad there are some trying to stop them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

ranjeet said:


> No offence but during Kargil Pakistan denied their soldiers were fighting on Kargil heights but later accepted it. So there is precedence of Pakistan denial when in trouble.



The Kargil war cannot be compared with trials of spy/terrorist in Military Court. There is no comparison at all as here, an Indian spy was captured red handed being observed for two years, with fake documents, espionage and then after confessed of terrorism as well though it is prominent who is in trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sully3

when they get caught indians deny thats there men

when they get sentenced indians come crawling out of the wood works trying to defend him. 

kill the monkey send a raw a message next time we will shoot on sight


----------



## SorryNotSorry

haviZsultan said:


> I fully support this decision to hang Kulbushan. But there are a lot more Indian agents sent to the gallows which don't get as much publicity as the Kulbhushan case.
> 
> I have some information about this. Some of the Indian agents are involved in not just framing innocent civilians on terror charges in Pakistan but in a lot of dangerous activities. Sad that countries like Canada fall for it.
> 
> If people saw the kinds of crimes these RAW agents have committed all Pakistanis regardless of affinity, race, religion and ideology would support their killings as mercilessly as possible. There are RAW agents in organizations in Pakistan, including FIA. They have infiltrated far and wide and are involved in vast levels of chaos in the country. I am glad there are some trying to stop them.


Any sources to back up these claims?



Sully3 said:


> when they get caught indians deny thats there men
> 
> when they get sentenced indians come crawling out of the wood works trying to defend him.
> 
> kill the monkey send a raw a message next time we will shoot on sight


When did the denial take place? The 13 counselor appeals and respective dates are such a publicized fact now. Post with some logic.


----------



## Verve

MilSpec said:


> Fail again. But that is expected.
> 
> http://www.business-standard.com/ar...-consular-access-to-ajmal-



Wait for Nawaz to be out of power then official documents will come out in the open as to how many times we had asked. And this is India newspaper claiming we didn't ask. 

Your monkey named 30 or so servicing RAW officer names as well and 400 or so arrests have been made after intelligence gathered from him. That list of 30 RAW officer names was removed by NS gov from the dossiers.

All this will come out too. World will see the evidence. Time is on our side and we decide how this game is played in reply.


----------



## @nline

*Excellent!!!
This Indian Navy Terrorist Officer should be hang more than 100 times. 


Uffff, India Media is totally OUT of control  *


----------



## Sully3

SorryNotSorry said:


> Any sources to back up these claims?
> 
> 
> When did the denial take place? The 13 counselor appeals and respective dates are such a publicized fact now. Post with some logic.


pull your mini skirt back up, i was talking about your fellow indian posters here on pdf who until 3 days ago were refusing to admit him as their own.


----------



## The Sandman

MilSpec said:


> Comprehension is a more deep rooted issue that I thought...
> 
> Highly suggest you to take up reading as a hobby.


Don't need you suggestions keep them to yourself and keep on going with these low quality posts and keep on losing your respect you're just proving that you're no different than other 3rd rate indian trolls that we face here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SorryNotSorry

The Eagle said:


> The Kargil war cannot be compared with trials of spy/terrorist in Military Court. There is no comparison at all as here, an Indian spy was captured red handed being observed for two years, with fake documents, espionage and then after confessed of terrorism as well though it is prominent who is in trouble.


Why did the UN not believe this very same evidence when Pakistan tried to prove to the world that India was supporting Baloch terror, Why did the whole diplomatic attack die a swift death? The evidence is inconclusive. This same evidence being used in the military court to sentence Kulbhushan to death.


----------



## ranjeet

The Eagle said:


> The Kargil war cannot be compared with trials of spy/terrorist in Military Court. There is no comparison at all as here, an Indian spy was captured red handed being observed for two years, with fake documents, espionage and then after confessed of terrorism as well though it is prominent who is in trouble.


I am not comparing trials of spy/terrorist with Lt Col. My point is limited to Pakistan Army denying that it's one of their Boys when caught in a tricky situation.


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Sully3 said:


> pull your mini skirt back up, i was talking about your fellow indian posters here on pdf who until 3 days ago were refusing to admit him as their own.


Then take your private conversations elsewhere- instead of throwing it around in the middle of a discussion while using generalizing and misleading statements such as "they get caught indians deny thats there men" . And mind your language.



Verve said:


> Wait for Nawaz to be out of power then official documents will come out in the open as to how many times we had asked. And this is India newspaper claiming we didn't ask.
> 
> Your monkey named 30 or so servicing RAW officer names as well and 400 or so arrests have been made after intelligence gathered from him. That list of 30 RAW officer names was removed by NS gov from the dossiers.
> 
> All this will come out too. World will see the evidence. Time is on our side and we decide how this game is played in reply.


Why in God's name would Nawaz Shariff do that? And do you have any sources this ^?


----------



## Hindustani78

Students of Gurukul have made an appeal to the Prime Minister and Union Minister for External Affairs to save Kulbhusan Jadav. | Photo Credit:  Arunangsu Roy Chowdhury 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...rel-a-campaign-for-jadhav/article17933376.ece



 
*His friend is exploring all options *
Tulsiram Pawar, a childhood friend of retired Naval officer Kulbhushan Jadhav, said on Tuesday that he would spare no effort in keeping the demand for his friend’s release from a Pakistani prison alive.

He has started a signature campaign against the death sentence awarded to Mr. Jadhav.

Mr. Pawar, who grew up with Mr. Jadhav in Lower Parel, said he was still trying to come to terms with the news.

“I am starting a signature campaign demanding Mr. Jadhav’s release and will be getting in touch with our mutual friends who used to stay here. I am already in touch with a few, and we are planning peaceful protest marches as well,” he said.

He is exploring the option of turning to the social media.

“I do not have much knowledge about social media or the Internet, and am seeking the help of the younger generation.”

Mr. Jadhav, son of a retired Assistant Commissioner of Police, stayed in the building behind N.M. Joshi Marg police station, which now houses Unit III of the Mumbai Police Crime Branch.

The building earlier had quarters for police officers. Mr. Pawar, who stays in the opposite building, said he had been friends with Mr. Jadhav for as long as he could remember, and that his earliest memories with him are of roaming in the narrow lanes behind Bawla Masjid and playing together for hours.

Sources said Mr. Jadhav’s family left the city late on Monday night, and are believed to be in Pune.


----------



## Sully3

SorryNotSorry said:


> Then take your private conversations elsewhere- instead of throwing it around in the middle of a discussion while using generalizing and misleading statements such as "they get caught indians deny thats there men" . And mind your language.



haha seems like I've hit a nerve. love it

keep it moving you wasteman


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...if-amid-indo-pak-tensions/article17954145.ece

Islamabad April 12, 2017 18:28 IST
Updated: April 12, 2017 18:46 IST 

* Gen. Bajwa also apprised the Prime Minister of the progress made ine ongoing operation against terror. *

Pakistan army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Wednesday met Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, two days after a military tribunal sentenced Indian national Kulbushan Jadav to death on charges of spying, evoking a sharp reaction from India, which warned Islamabad to consider the consequences on ties if he is hanged.

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Bajwa and Mr. Sharif discussed matters pertaining to professional preparedness of the army, the current security and border situation at the meeting, Radio Pakistan reported.

Gen. Bajwa also apprised the Prime Minister of the progress made in ongoing operation ''Radd-ul-Fasaad'' against terrorism.

It was the first direct interaction between the army chief and the Prime Minister.

The meeting comes two days after the Pakistan’s army chief approved the execution of Jadhav after a military court sentenced him to death for “espionage and sabotage activities”, evoking a sharp reaction from India which warned Islamabad to consider the consequences on bilateral ties if he is hanged.


----------



## IceCold

What consequences on bilateral ties? Is India for real? What ties do we have in the first place? Trade non existing, investment none, friendly gestures again no. So what exactly is India threatening against?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

SorryNotSorry said:


> Why did the UN not believe this very same evidence when Pakistan tried to prove to the world that India was supporting Baloch terror, Why did the whole diplomatic attack die a swift death? The evidence is inconclusive. This same evidence being used in the military court to sentence Kulbhushan to death.



I don't see the same happened what you stated otherwise, what make you think that Pakistan can act irresponsibly.... Never. Kulbashan is the subject here. 



ranjeet said:


> I am not comparing trials of spy/terrorist with Lt Col. My point is limited to Pakistan Army denying that it's one of their Boys when caught in a tricky situation.



They were not spying nor were involved in terrorism/espionage. A total different situation based upon different tactics for different results. If Kulbashan was a prisoner of war or caught like Chohan, situation would have been different and comparable. However, after announcing his sentence, I am not in knowledge for any diplomatic talks or contacts that situation may change. Even if such happens, for the sake of arguments here, it wouldn't be denying or he being innocent but diplomacy of high level to be kept in view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/606020/india-must-ask-copy-judgement.html

India must seek from Pakistan a copy of the judgement awarding death sentence to former navy officer Kulbhushan Jadhav so the grounds on which he has been convicted is known, noted lawyer Ram Jethmalani has said.

"We want to know whether the sentence is right, and right as in, whether the conviction is right, then the question comes of what kind of punishment for that. "Suppose he has been convicted on stupid evidence, then that makes a much stronger case for India," he told PTI.

The eminent criminal lawyer was speaking on the sidelines of a conference on 'Improving Indo-Pak Relations' at the India International Centre here which was also attended by Pakistan High Commissioner Abdul Basit, its former foreign minister Khurshid Mahmud Kasuri and senior Congress leader Mani Shankar Aiyar.

At the end of the conference last night, commotion prevailed briefly at the venue, as several members of the media mobbed Basit and Kasuri with a volley of questions, against the backdrop of widespread outrage in India over the death penalty to 46-year-old former officer on charges of alleged "espionage and sabotage" activities.

"Reactions are flying thick and fast from every side, and media is also reacting to it strongly. But, one must know on what evidence he has been convicted, first of all.

"I should read what is the charge and what is the evidence on which they (Pakistan) have acted, and why this death sentence. Death sentence is justified only in those cases in which you cannot imagine a more serious offence, that is the law, as far as I can see," Jethmalani said.

The 93-year-old lawyer, who was born in Sindh province (now in Pakistan) of undivided India also urged media to exercise restraint while asserting both the countries must continue to engage peacefully to resolve outstanding issues.

"Today people are giving opinions on the case (Jadhav's) without reading the judgement. I have not read it, and I do not want to aggravate the situation. But, whole press seeking opinions, have they read the judgement, nobody.

"We have made our stand, but we want to see the judgement. So, we (India) must ask from Pakistan the certified copy of the judgement.. Before we burn bridges, we need to think properly," he said.

Asked if Pakistan would be willing to share the copy of the order, he said, "Have we asked for it, that it has not been given." Former chief of the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) A S Dulat described the situation as "crazy".

"The whole episode surrounding Jadhav's case is so crazy. I wonder if Pakistan would be willing to share anything," he said on the sidelines of the event. Dulat ran into Kasuri while he was entering the conference hall and left soon thereafter, after exchanging pleasantries.

During the event, some reporters had posed questions to Kasuri and Basit on the raging issue of death sentence awarded to Jadhav by a Pakistani military court. But both of them declined to answer.

Surrounded by a battery of reporters and camerapersons, Kasuri only said, "Even many civilians in Pakistan have been tried by military courts." During his talk at the conference, Pakistan's foreign minister said, both sides must not allow things to drift away and that it is in Islamabad's interest to have good relations with India.

At the same time, he admitted that things between the two neighbours are not looking good.
"Relationship is not normal right now. Rhetoric not particularly good on either side of the border. I must admit I was initially hesitant, but it is these times that we must persist and talk about peace," he said.

India has warned Pakistan of the "consequences" Jadhav's hanging could have on their ties and vowed to go "out of the way" to save him amid pervasive outrage in the country.

**********
http://www.deccanherald.com/content/605998/army-veterans-protest-jadhavs-death.html

New Delhi, Apr 12, 2017, Press Trust of India




The protesters were led by Delhi Assembly legislator Col (retd) Devinder Sehrawat. They also handed over a memorandum to the authorities at the Pakistan High Commission in Chanakyapuri.


A group of army veterans today staged a protest near the Pakistan High Commission against the death sentence awarded to former Indian Navy officer Kulbhushan Jadhav.

The protesters were led by Delhi Assembly legislator Col (retd) Devinder Sehrawat. They also handed over a memorandum to the authorities at the Pakistan High Commission in Chanakyapuri.

"We urged the Pakistan High Commissioner to communicate the outrage over the unacceptable treatment meted out to Jadhav," Sehrawat said.

"Pakistan is creating problems for itself and will have to payback if it continued with such actions. We request the country to take the case of Jadhav seriously and think over continuing any relationship with Pakistan," he said.

Nearly two dozen ex-servicemen, including Col (retd) Ravi Tokas and Col (retd) KPS Rana, took part in the protest.

India has warned Pakistan to consider the "consequences" on bilateral ties if Jadhav is hanged in the alleged espionage case and vowed to go "out of the way" to save him amid an outrage throughout the country.

Jadhav was "arrested" on March 3 last year by Pakistani security forces in the restive Balochistan province after he reportedly entered from Iran. Pakistan has alleged that Jadhav was "a serving officer" in the Indian Navy and deputed to the Research and Analysis Wing (R&AW).

The Pakistan Army had released a "confessional video" of Jadhav after his arrest.
India has acknowledged that Jadhav served with the navy but denied he has any connection with the government.


----------



## BATMAN

IceCold said:


> What consequences on bilateral ties? Is India for real? What ties do we have in the first place? Trade non existing, investment none, friendly gestures again no. So what exactly is India threatening against?


Only ties India have with Pakistan is free land / air transit, which should be blocked from immediate effect.
While after experiencing daylight drone strike from Pakistan army, Indians can't even resort to cross border firing.
My guess, they would resort to alternate ways. example: sectarian blackmail, kidnappings, target killings, staging a strong yet anti army politician in coming elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SorryNotSorry

The Eagle said:


> I don't see the same happened what you stated otherwise, what make you think that Pakistan can act irresponsibly.... Never. Kulbashan is the subject here.


I'm talking about Kulbhushan. His case, and the all the talked about evidence was taken to the UN and the EU too(I think) as proof against India for supporting Baloch Terror. This evidence was not entertained anywhere. Now members claim that Nawaz had omitted major parts of the report handed to the UN- which caused this diplomatic attack to fail. How is this possible? How can this very same evidence be conclusive enough to sentence him to death then? Something is fishy.



IceCold said:


> What consequences on bilateral ties? Is India for real? What ties do we have in the first place? Trade non existing, investment none, friendly gestures again no. So what exactly is India threatening against?


No much on the line there, true



Sully3 said:


> haha seems like I've hit a nerve. love it
> 
> keep it moving you wasteman


OK troll


----------



## BATMAN

Hindustani78 said:


> A group of army veterans today staged a protest near the Pakistan High Commission against the death sentence awarded to former Indian Navy officer Kulbhushan Jadhav


Are they not the same officers, who ruthlessly killed prisoners of 1971 war? which included families of army officers and civil govt. servants?
My recommendation, Pakistan should take a good look at those criminals and take them in custody and run a debriefing in regard to 1971 prisoners of war.


----------



## The Eagle

SorryNotSorry said:


> I'm talking about Kulbhushan. His case, and the all the talked about evidence was taken to the UN and the EU too(I think) as proof against India for supporting Baloch Terror. This evidence was not entertained anywhere. Now members claim that Nawaz had omitted major parts of the report handed to the UN- which caused this diplomatic attack to fail. How is this possible? How can this very same evidence be conclusive enough to sentence him to death then? Something is fishy.



Evidence to UN or to say EU w.r.t. India's involvement in Baluchistan wasn't taken to sentence him to death but another addition to the matter. Kulbashan is found guilty of the same as a spy/terrorist after Military Court Trial, his confession and cooperation with Agency. He is a professional and knows the outcome as well as was aware that there is no other option but to tell the whole truth and cooperate being professional. I don't see any International Forum acknowledged his innocence as per India stance. Not even Iran w.r.t. India's claim of abduction but cooperated accordingly as Iran was informed officially by GoP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

IceCold said:


> Whether there were coups or we hanged a pm, how does it concerns an Indian? At least we don't make terrorists and mass murders as head of state. As for laughing stock, it would be better if you stop watching that yellow media of yours according to whom India is the next US whereas Pakistan another NK, alone and isolated.
> The only thing the world laughs at is when you try to isolate a country like Pakistan only to make a fool out of yourself. Not even your close abides buy this Indian BS case in point Russia.



Of course it concerns India when a judicial system which hangs a PM and certifies coups through another kangaroo court convicts an Indian citizen. And of course you make terrorists and mass murderers heads of state - just ask the erstwhile East Pakistanis or the Balochis. India is not the next US but Pakistan is pretty much spoken of in the same breath as North Korea. 

Here is a non-Indian source for you to mull over - 
http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...rists-pakistan-somalia-honduras-a7321326.html


India doesn't need to isolate Pakistan - Pakistan is doing a fine job itself - India might just give it a push toward the finish line. 

And my lament is against the state, not its people - many of whom I have personally interacted with and they are fine people. I consider it my civic duty to speak out against the crazy right wing Hindu vigilantes who are running amok these days with their stupid cow and love jihad politics. But Pakistanis don't seem to realize that their establishment has zero credibility pretty much everywhere. Who recorded Musharraf conversation during Kargil and routed it to India through the US - your great ally China. Think about that.



BATMAN said:


> Are they not the same officers, who ruthlessly killed prisoners of 1971 war? which included families of army officers and civil govt. servants?
> My recommendation, Pakistan should take a good look at those criminals and take them in custody and run a debriefing in regard to 1971 prisoners of war.


I don't know if you are aware but these officers saved the Pakistanis from the wrath of Bangladeshis - please look it up.


----------



## BHarwana

Uzair Baloch was also in contact with Jadhav lol. The shit is getting interesting.


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Just heard it on AryNews


----------



## BATMAN

BHarwana said:


> Uzair Baloch was also in contact with Jadhav lol. The shit is getting interesting.



Iran was contractor of both terrorists, forgiving Iran would not be fair.


----------



## @nline

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.deccanherald.com/content/606020/india-must-ask-copy-judgement.html
> 
> India must seek from Pakistan a copy of the judgement awarding death sentence to former navy officer Kulbhushan Jadhav so the grounds on which he has been convicted is known, noted lawyer Ram Jethmalani has said.
> 
> "We want to know whether the sentence is right, and right as in, whether the conviction is right, then the question comes of what kind of punishment for that. "Suppose he has been convicted on stupid evidence, then that makes a much stronger case for India," he told PTI.
> 
> The eminent criminal lawyer was speaking on the sidelines of a conference on 'Improving Indo-Pak Relations' at the India International Centre here which was also attended by Pakistan High Commissioner Abdul Basit, its former foreign minister Khurshid Mahmud Kasuri and senior Congress leader Mani Shankar Aiyar.
> 
> At the end of the conference last night, commotion prevailed briefly at the venue, as several members of the media mobbed Basit and Kasuri with a volley of questions, against the backdrop of widespread outrage in India over the death penalty to 46-year-old former officer on charges of alleged "espionage and sabotage" activities.
> 
> "Reactions are flying thick and fast from every side, and media is also reacting to it strongly. But, one must know on what evidence he has been convicted, first of all.
> 
> "I should read what is the charge and what is the evidence on which they (Pakistan) have acted, and why this death sentence. Death sentence is justified only in those cases in which you cannot imagine a more serious offence, that is the law, as far as I can see," Jethmalani said.
> 
> The 93-year-old lawyer, who was born in Sindh province (now in Pakistan) of undivided India also urged media to exercise restraint while asserting both the countries must continue to engage peacefully to resolve outstanding issues.
> 
> "Today people are giving opinions on the case (Jadhav's) without reading the judgement. I have not read it, and I do not want to aggravate the situation. But, whole press seeking opinions, have they read the judgement, nobody.
> 
> "We have made our stand, but we want to see the judgement. So, we (India) must ask from Pakistan the certified copy of the judgement.. Before we burn bridges, we need to think properly," he said.
> 
> Asked if Pakistan would be willing to share the copy of the order, he said, "Have we asked for it, that it has not been given." Former chief of the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) A S Dulat described the situation as "crazy".
> 
> "The whole episode surrounding Jadhav's case is so crazy. I wonder if Pakistan would be willing to share anything," he said on the sidelines of the event. Dulat ran into Kasuri while he was entering the conference hall and left soon thereafter, after exchanging pleasantries.
> 
> During the event, some reporters had posed questions to Kasuri and Basit on the raging issue of death sentence awarded to Jadhav by a Pakistani military court. But both of them declined to answer.
> 
> Surrounded by a battery of reporters and camerapersons, Kasuri only said, "Even many civilians in Pakistan have been tried by military courts." During his talk at the conference, Pakistan's foreign minister said, both sides must not allow things to drift away and that it is in Islamabad's interest to have good relations with India.
> 
> At the same time, he admitted that things between the two neighbours are not looking good.
> "Relationship is not normal right now. Rhetoric not particularly good on either side of the border. I must admit I was initially hesitant, but it is these times that we must persist and talk about peace," he said.
> 
> India has warned Pakistan of the "consequences" Jadhav's hanging could have on their ties and vowed to go "out of the way" to save him amid pervasive outrage in the country.
> 
> **********
> http://www.deccanherald.com/content/605998/army-veterans-protest-jadhavs-death.html
> 
> New Delhi, Apr 12, 2017, Press Trust of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The protesters were led by Delhi Assembly legislator Col (retd) Devinder Sehrawat. They also handed over a memorandum to the authorities at the Pakistan High Commission in Chanakyapuri.
> 
> 
> A group of army veterans today staged a protest near the Pakistan High Commission against the death sentence awarded to former Indian Navy officer Kulbhushan Jadhav.
> 
> The protesters were led by Delhi Assembly legislator Col (retd) Devinder Sehrawat. They also handed over a memorandum to the authorities at the Pakistan High Commission in Chanakyapuri.
> 
> "We urged the Pakistan High Commissioner to communicate the outrage over the unacceptable treatment meted out to Jadhav," Sehrawat said.
> 
> "Pakistan is creating problems for itself and will have to payback if it continued with such actions. We request the country to take the case of Jadhav seriously and think over continuing any relationship with Pakistan," he said.
> 
> Nearly two dozen ex-servicemen, including Col (retd) Ravi Tokas and Col (retd) KPS Rana, took part in the protest.
> 
> India has warned Pakistan to consider the "consequences" on bilateral ties if Jadhav is hanged in the alleged espionage case and vowed to go "out of the way" to save him amid an outrage throughout the country.
> 
> Jadhav was "arrested" on March 3 last year by Pakistani security forces in the restive Balochistan province after he reportedly entered from Iran. Pakistan has alleged that Jadhav was "a serving officer" in the Indian Navy and deputed to the Research and Analysis Wing (R&AW).
> 
> The Pakistan Army had released a "confessional video" of Jadhav after his arrest.
> India has acknowledged that Jadhav served with the navy but denied he has any connection with the government.


*Ro India Ro...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SorryNotSorry

The Eagle said:


> *Evidence to UN or to say EU w.r.t. India's involvement in Baluchistan wasn't taken to sentence him to death but another addition to the matter.* Kulbashan is found guilty of the same as a spy/terrorist after Military Court Trial, his confession and cooperation with Agency. He is a professional and knows the outcome as well as was aware that there is no other option but to tell the whole truth and cooperate being professional. I don't see any International Forum acknowledged his innocence as per India stance. Not even Iran w.r.t. India's claim of abduction but cooperated accordingly as Iran was informed officially by GoP.


I have to correct you here. The Kulbhushan case was taken to the UN and it was a very weak case hence it got no traction. Kulbhushan was publicized to be critical proof against India.
Do you not find it funny how this alleged- terrorist/ trained spy/ cold blooded murderer- mastermind who risked everything for RAW and his country gave up entirely, went on camera with a confession in perfect English claiming that he was treated well by Pakistan, and was not pressured to confess- with no ahs and errs, or pauses. He cooperated with the Pakistani gov entirely, giving up contacts and secrets? You think he was not trained on how to respond when he gets caught promoting terrorism?
No International Forum agreed to him conducting terror in Pakistan either even though the case was presented to them by Pakistan. Out of all UN, EU and the Military Court in Pakistan- no one besides the Military Court is convinced. Maybe it has more to do with Indo-Pak relations than actual terrorism.
If there was enough proof in the first place - Pakistan would have smeared India with terrorism in the UN and taken away it's credibility. And they did try- but failed due to lack of evidence against Kulbhushan.
Just another perspective to look at things Mod.


----------



## SMC

I wonder what kind of weed bharatis are taking these days. We haven't given over Shakil Afridi to the US and they are thinking Bharat will be able to pressure Pakistan?


----------



## The Eagle

SorryNotSorry said:


> I have to correct you here. The Kulbhushan case was taken to the UN and it was a very weak case hence it got no traction. Kulbhushan was publicized to be critical proof against India.
> Do you not find it funny how this alleged- terrorist/ trained spy/ cold blooded murderer- mastermind who risked everything for RAW and his country gave up entirely, went on camera with a confession in perfect English claiming that he was treated well by Pakistan, and was not pressured to confess- with no ahs and errs, or pauses. He cooperated with the Pakistani gov entirely, giving up contacts and secrets? You think he was not trained on how to respond when he gets caught promoting terrorism?
> No International Forum agreed to him conducting terror in Pakistan either even though the case was presented to them by Pakistan. Out of all UN, EU and the Military Court in Pakistan- no one besides the Military Court is convinced. Maybe it has more to do with Indo-Pak relations than actual terrorism.
> If there was enough proof in the first place - Pakistan would have smeared India with terrorism in the UN and taken away it's credibility. And they did try- but failed due to lack of evidence against Kulbhushan.
> Just another perspective to look at things Mod.



I don't see UN declaring him innocent nor by EU at all. Rest about your observation regarding his confession and well trained to hide everything, I think you have no idea when it comes to such situation. It is like overestimating and underestimating the parties, respectively. You are off the opinion what Indian Media says or may looking at things from your perspective only but such issues are on high level that parties are well aware and everything is not available to public knowledge. Just in short and precise, if he was innocent at all, we would have seen the pressure or to say, his release long ago in view of India's strong case and international relations. Pakistan will never violate any Law hence, none demanded or pressurized Pakistan to release him knowing the facts being shared behind doors and out of reach of irrelevant people. All the noise and media campaign is the evidence till now that India is merely building a pressure through pressers and IMO, GoI knows very well that cannot release him on the basis of claim being innocent. Though till now, he is only proven innocent by India in Media yet no international party acknowledged the same. Just think for a while that why would a sovereign country like Pakistan, attracts unnecessary and unwanted attention from other countries of the world in this matter due to an alleged illegal sentence. 

IMO, rather than mishandling the deteriorating situation further by threats through media etc, India has to use proper diplomatic engagement and talk to resolve the matter, if want to though, sentence by Court at the moment, stand still.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Jackdaws said:


> Of course it concerns India when a judicial system which hangs a PM and certifies coups through another kangaroo court convicts an Indian citizen. And of course you make terrorists and mass murderers heads of state - just ask the erstwhile East Pakistanis or the Balochis. India is not the next US but Pakistan is pretty much spoken of in the same breath as North Korea.
> 
> Here is a non-Indian source for you to mull over -
> http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...rists-pakistan-somalia-honduras-a7321326.html
> 
> 
> India doesn't need to isolate Pakistan - Pakistan is doing a fine job itself - India might just give it a push toward the finish line.
> 
> And my lament is against the state, not its people - many of whom I have personally interacted with and they are fine people. I consider it my civic duty to speak out against the crazy right wing Hindu vigilantes who are running amok these days with their stupid cow and love jihad politics. But Pakistanis don't seem to realize that their establishment has zero credibility pretty much everywhere. Who recorded Musharraf conversation during Kargil and routed it to India through the US - your great ally China. Think about that.



If Pakistan is doing a fine job isolating itself than India needs nothing to worry about since we a are doing your work for you. Similarly if our establishment has zero credibility again India needs nothing to worry.
As for your concerns, well you should had shown those concerns to your government when that Sent him and many like him before for spying espionage, terrorism in other countries. That was your civic duty, to question your government for the policy that they are following bringing the whole region to chaos but you did not do that. Infact you and your ilks cheered it and further strengthened your rogue regime and its band of fundamentalist Yahoo's. So you failed in your civic duty right there and rather pathetically if I may add. 
As for us well We are not here to please India or Indians or convince them about our judicial system. You are a nobody to us and your opinion or civic duty means zilch to us. 
Your argument lost its value when you mentioned balochis. There are many balochis here who can burst your lies but again like I said we don't need to prove anything to anyone least of that to an Indian. Instead of showing your concerns about Baluchistan, use that for Kashmir where your occupational forces are mass murdering the innocent Kashmir's. This is your civic duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.siasat.com/news/asaduddin-owaisis-statement-kulbhushan-jadhav-death-penalty-row-1173082/

New Delhi [India]: All India Majlis-e-Ittehad-ul Muslimeen (AIMIM) chief Asaduddin Owaisi on Tuesday urged the Centre to use its influence to rescue former Indian naval officer and alleged spy Kulbhushan Jadhav.

“The government’s first priority should be to save Kulbhuashan Jadhav’s life. They should use all of their power and influence to rescue him. Hope they will make all of their efforts to bring him back,” Owaisi told ANI.

Describing the order passed by Pakistan’s military court as “pre-meditated murder”, External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj has issued a stern warning, saying that Islamabad should be wary of taking such an extreme step as it could result in damaging bilateral relations between the already hostile neighbors.

“It is an indefensible verdict against an innocent Indian citizen. We have no option but to deem the sentence a premeditated murder. Our position is very clear, there is no evidence of wrongdoing by Kulbhushan Jadhav. I would caution Pakistan government to consider the consequences for our bilateral relationship if they proceed on this matter,” said Swaraj in the Rajya Sabha.

Swaraj further said, “I would also like to tell the House that I have been in touch with the parents of Jadhav and we are extending our fullest support to them in this difficult situation. A strong sense of solidarity expressed by the House will give them more courage at this time”.

Parliament has witnessed uproarious scenes over Pakistan’s decision to sentence Jadhav to death.

Union Home Minister Rajnath Singh has assured the Lok Sabha that the Centre will do everything possible to save Jadhav.

Jadhav was arrested in March last year, “for his (alleged) involvement in espionage and sabotage activities against Pakistan,” according to a statement released by the Pakistan armed forces.

The statement said Jadhav confessed that he was tasked by the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW), to “plan, coordinate and organise espionage and sabotage activities aimed at destabilising and waging war against Pakistan.”

A military court found Jadhav guilty on two counts of espionage and sentenced him to death.


----------



## BHarwana

BATMAN said:


> Iran was contractor of both terrorists, forgiving Iran would not be fair.


First of all welcome back long time. Any how lets get to the point. Okay good Iran should be attacked why not lets fire few missiles on Iran and send some MTB and do a bombing run by F-16 and JF-17. You have lost your mind man. lol Are you serious because what I see is Pak Navy doing Naval drills with Iran and I see Pakistan state bank providing a trade channel to Iran. Thing are happening the opposite of what you are telling me.


----------



## SorryNotSorry

The Eagle said:


> *I don't see UN declaring him innocent nor by EU at all.* Rest about your observation regarding his confession and well trained to hide everything, *I think you have no idea when it comes to such situation.* It is like overestimating and underestimating the parties, respectively. You are off the opinion what Indian Media says or may looking at things from your perspective only but such issues are on high level that parties are well aware and everything is not available to public knowledge. Just in short and precise, if he was innocent at all, we would have seen the pressure or to say, his release long ago in view of India's strong case and international relations. Pakistan will never violate any Law hence, none demanded or pressurized Pakistan to release him knowing the facts being shared behind doors and out of reach of irrelevant people. All the noise and media campaign is the evidence till now that India is merely building a pressure through pressers and IMO, GoI knows very well that cannot release him on the basis of claim being innocent. Though till now, he is only proven innocent by India in Media yet no international party acknowledged the same. Just think for a while that why would a sovereign country like Pakistan, attracts unnecessary and unwanted attention from other countries of the world in this matter due to an alleged illegal sentence.
> 
> IMO, rather than mishandling the deteriorating situation further by threats through media etc, India has to use proper diplomatic engagement and talk to resolve the matter, if want to though, sentence by Court at the moment, stand still.


And no one found him guilty either despite Pakistan presenting the case and evidence,not India.
If couselor access was given early on like requested- maybe this sentence wouldn't exist. India is openly protecting him calling him innocent, Pakistan is carrying out judgements in secrecy and no one was convinced with their evidence.
You are calling me biased when I all did was state the facts. Also calling my analysis weak beacuse I am not a from a defence background ( underlined statement) is ad hominem. Please refrain from that. We are all speculating, and i don't think there are many on this forum who are qualified to talk then.


----------



## BATMAN

BHarwana said:


> First of all welcome back long time. Any how lets get to the point. Okay good Iran should be attacked why not lets fire few missiles on Iran and send some MTB and do a bombing run by F-16 and JF-17. You have lost your mind man. lol Are you serious because what I see is Pak Navy doing Naval drills with Iran and I see Pakistan state bank providing a trade channel to Iran. Thing are happening the opposite of what you are telling me.



Are we attacking India for KY? So how do you conclude, I'm suggesting attacking Iran.. BTW, which should be easier than attacking India.
You see Pakistan navy doing drills but you don't see Indian navy/RAW settled well in Chabahar!
You see state bank providing trade channel to Iran but you don't see small Pakistan traders of mangoes, oranges and rice being denied payments for their supplies !
If things are happening opposite than that must be parliament and senate behind it, which is unfortunate considering the facts that Iran has been assisting in operations of RAW ever since 90's.
KY was using name 'Mubarek Hussein' due to some reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Scharfschütze

Hang this chooha ASAP


----------



## BHarwana

BATMAN said:


> Are we attacking India for KY? So how do you conclude, I'm suggesting attacking Iran.. BTW, which should be easier than attacking India.
> You see Pakistan navy doing drills but you don't see Indian navy/RAW settled well in Chabahar!
> You see state bank providing trade channel to Iran but you don't see small Pakistan traders of mangoes, oranges and rice being denied payments for their supplies !
> If things are happening opposite than that must be parliament and senate behind it, which is unfortunate considering the facts that Iran has been assisting in operations of RAW ever since 90's.
> KY was using name 'Mubarek Hussein' due to some reason.


Yes Ky was using the name Mubarek Hussain because he needed a Muslim name to enter Pakistan and he got the fake documents from India not Iran. Look It is not just Raw who is well established in Iran but ISI is more established in Iran than Raw. Iran is an ally not an enemy. Pakistan's defense minister issued a clear warning to GCC alliance that Pakistan will not join if this alliance becomes sectarian so that means that Pakistan not going to war with Iran. Sorry Jadhav was Indian not Irani. Now it is RAW that is the enemy but you want Pakistan to attack Iran for RAW? Are you serious that you want Pakistan to attack Iran for RAW not India? lol man you are seriously funny.

Now lets not derail the thread and focus on Jadhav dude and curse India. Lets work on India for Pakistan it will be better rather than working on Iran for UAE.


----------



## vinay

SMC said:


> I wonder what kind of weed bharatis are taking these days. We haven't given over Shakil Afridi to the US and they are thinking Bharat will be able to pressure Pakistan?


I guess you are the one smoking weed. shakil afridi is a pakistani national. now you handing over a pakistani national to usa is for you to decide
remember raymond davis , whom you handed over because he was american even though he had killed 2 pakistani
and kulbhushan is indian


----------



## BHarwana

vinay said:


> I guess you are the one smoking weed. shakil afridi is a pakistani national. now you handing over a pakistani national to usa is for you to decide
> remember raymond davis , whom you handed over because he was american even though he had killed 2 pakistani
> and kulbhushan is indian


Lol Mr Davis was not in contact with TTP or anti Pakistan elements and was handed over because the families of the victims took blood money and forgave him that was all according to the law. Now Jadhav dude has killed people for terrorism motives that brings in different punishment.


----------



## vinay

BHarwana said:


> Lol Mr Davis was not in contact with TTP or anti Pakistan elements and was handed over because the families of the victims took blood money and forgave him that was all according to the law. Now Jadhav dude has killed people for terrorism motives that brings in different punishment.


we are going off topic but still
one of the victims wife commited suicide because she wanted justice and not blood money.
blood money was thrust on them by then isi chief shuja pasha who was himself present in court to free raymond


----------



## BHarwana

vinay said:


> we are going off topic but still
> one of the victims wife commited suicide because she wanted justice and not blood money.
> blood money was thrust on them by then isi chief shuja pasha who was himself present in court to free raymond


Sir you are not only going off topic but you are coming up with conspiracy theories. Davis was a criminal, Jadhav is a terrorists. Every country has it's criminal law and every country has it's terrorists law, Now let me come on topic Davis gave blood money Jadhav cannot. Under 7ATA law the state becomes the party and not any individual and Jadhav has a case against the state of Pakistan not any individual that he can pay the blood money and go home.


----------



## Jackdaws

IceCold said:


> If Pakistan is doing a fine job isolating itself than India needs nothing to worry about since we a are doing your work for you. Similarly if our establishment has zero credibility again India needs nothing to worry.
> As for your concerns, well you should had shown those concerns to your government when that Sent him and many like him before for spying espionage, terrorism in other countries. That was your civic duty, to question your government for the policy that they are following bringing the whole region to chaos but you did not do that. Infact you and your ilks cheered it and further strengthened your rogue regime and its band of fundamentalist Yahoo's. So you failed in your civic duty right there and rather pathetically if I may add.
> As for us well We are not here to please India or Indians or convince them about our judicial system. You are a nobody to us and your opinion or civic duty means zilch to us.
> Your argument lost its value when you mentioned balochis. There are many balochis here who can burst your lies but again like I said we don't need to prove anything to anyone least of that to an Indian. Instead of showing your concerns about Baluchistan, use that for Kashmir where your occupational forces are mass murdering the innocent Kashmir's. This is your civic duty.



There is no argument - you have your views and I have mine and the twain shall never meet. In all likelihood, he is a spy. If indeed he is one, why the whole cloak and dagger trial - why not a public trial? From what I understand (do correct me if I am wrong), he hasn't been tried merely for espionage, he has also been tried for terrorism and convicted too. The man would have to be a mix of James Bond and Zorro to single-handedly conduct terror in all of Balochistan. While I am obviously not privy to Government information - it is my view that the man is a spy but not a terrorist. I doubt a hue and cry of this magnitude would have been raised in India if he was tried merely for spying which too would have carried a life imprisonment sentence or perhaps the death sentence (I am unaware of Pak laws). I am sure there are enough Balochis who are patriotic about Pakistan - I don't doubt that. And yes, I am against the Army being in Kashmir - it is my opinion that the Army should either be in the barracks or on the border - any Army should not be in charge of any civilian area for longer than 6 months - else what follows is human misery and gross human rights violations.


----------



## Ahmad Sajjad Paracha

Mangal said:


> The day Kulbhushan Jadhav will be hanged has not been anounced. Do you people know why? Coz its not gonna happen. Not today, not tomorrow and not in your life time. Your nation will not be able to hang Kulbhushan Jadhav. You don't have what it takes to do that. Not only we will get him free but your generals will hold media conference while releasing him with smiles and media photo ops "for the sake of humanity". In reality we will make the situation so dire where Pakistan will be more than happy to release him. And we Indians will be laughing in our drawing rooms watching ISPR sing songs of peace. I want you all to remember this message.


Let's hope ur dream comes true BTW i would just say that "Dil bahlanay ke liay khuwab acha ghalib"

Sent from my SM-G900F using Defence.pk mobile app


----------



## Hindustani78

Iqbal Ali said:


> Spies and traitors are executed for espionage.
> That is all over the world.




Spies are even swapped but here its on the Governments.



The Sandman said:


> He was a spy involved in terrorist activities in Pakistan he was caught in Pakistan he confessed that he was involved in terrorist activities and now he will face the punishment for it too InshAllah he will be hanged till death war mongering, insults and chest thumping isn't gonna save him at all.




May be spies will be swapped similar like Anna Chapman.

Mohammad Habib Zahir for Kulbhushan Jhadav .


----------



## MultaniGuy

Hindustani78 said:


> Spies are even exchanged but here its on the Governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be spies will be exchanged similar like Anna Chapman.
> 
> Mohammad Habib Zahir for Kulbhushan Jhadav .


We will see what happens.

Read this:

*India knows why Pakistan sentenced Jadhav to death, says envoy Basit*
Pakistan High Commissioner to New Delhi Abdul Basit defended the death sentence given to Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav by a Field General Court Martial, saying he received a fair trial, the details of which could not be made public but that the Indian government is aware of "what [Pakistan] is talking about".

In an interview with _India Today_ on Wednesday, Basit said that Jadhav was "not an ordinary man. He was a serving [Indian navy's] officer," which is why he was tried in a military's court "as so many other Pakistanis have been tried before [him]".

Jadhav was arrested on March 3, 2016, through a counter-intelligence operation in Balochistan's Mashkel area for his involvement in espionage and sabotage activities against Pakistan.

Defending Jadhav's sentencing, the envoy to India said that Pakistan has "arrested hundreds of operatives and foot soldiers on the basis of information provided by Jadhav" ever since his arrest.

When asked why was India not allowed consular access to Jadhav despite regulations under International law, Basit said that consular access is not "automatic", especially matters that are "sensitive" and related to "security".

"Consular access is not provided across the board, let us remember that," he maintained.

"We must understand Commander Jadhav had been visiting Pakistan since 2003 on an original, genuine Indian passport under a fake name of Mubarak Hussain Patel. It is for you to tell us why he was travelling under a fake name with an original Indian passport," the envoy said.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1326535

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Hindustani78 said:


> Mohammad Habib Zahir for Kulbhushan Jhadav .


Your gov hasn't confirmed if he's actually with you or not and btw we *captured *your guy when he was inside Pakistan and (if we're to assume he's with you) you *kidnapped *him from another country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baghial

imadul said:


> Raymond Davis might have been involved in get OBL op, but KY is involved in terror network and harm State of Pakistan.


*ya and the usb found from raymond davis , had ayatul ul kursi in it?
nothing found against state of pakistan. what a mockery of sharia law only to be applied to specific persons when needed to go scot free*


----------



## Hindustani78

Iqbal Ali said:


> We will see what happens.
> 
> Read this:
> 
> *India knows why Pakistan sentenced Jadhav to death, says envoy Basit*
> Pakistan High Commissioner to New Delhi Abdul Basit defended the death sentence given to Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav by a Field General Court Martial, saying he received a fair trial, the details of which could not be made public but that the Indian government is aware of "what [Pakistan] is talking about".
> 
> In an interview with _India Today_ on Wednesday, Basit said that Jadhav was "not an ordinary man. He was a serving [Indian navy's] officer," which is why he was tried in a military's court "as so many other Pakistanis have been tried before [him]".
> 
> Jadhav was arrested on March 3, 2016, through a counter-intelligence operation in Balochistan's Mashkel area for his involvement in espionage and sabotage activities against Pakistan.
> 
> Defending Jadhav's sentencing, the envoy to India said that Pakistan has "arrested hundreds of operatives and foot soldiers on the basis of information provided by Jadhav" ever since his arrest.
> 
> When asked why was India not allowed consular access to Jadhav despite regulations under International law, Basit said that consular access is not "automatic", especially matters that are "sensitive" and related to "security".
> 
> "Consular access is not provided across the board, let us remember that," he maintained.
> 
> "We must understand Commander Jadhav had been visiting Pakistan since 2003 on an original, genuine Indian passport under a fake name of Mubarak Hussain Patel. It is for you to tell us why he was travelling under a fake name with an original Indian passport," the envoy said.
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1326535



Mohammad Habib Zahir is Retired Lt Colonel , both are ex servicemen.



The Sandman said:


> Your gov hasn't confirmed if he's actually with you or not and btw we *captured *your guy when he was inside Pakistan and (if we're to assume he's with you) you *kidnapped *him from another country.



According to Indian Government he was kidnapped from Iran , Chabahar port.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Jackdaws said:


> And you keep meowing - it is kinda cute.



Better to be cute rather than repulsive.


----------



## Baghial

*just wondering why uzair blaoch is taken in army custody?
raw ifillition?
in 2015 ex home minister of sind zulfiqar mirza said it on tv 
that asif zardari is raw agent
and he has proofs of it
he said he is also a murderer
and has proofs of it
since 2 yrs not a single agency/ or any law department asked him to come and record his bayyan
or just ...that army dosent want all the truth
just the selected, edited truth


or the game of throne has begun
like the 3 aides of zardari gone missing?*


----------



## MultaniGuy

Good riddance to bad garbage.


----------



## Baghial

*we were fed a similar story of dr imran farooq murder
2 persons were mysteriously arested along chamman border
Mohsin n Kashif 
they gave all the details of murder, 
how they did it
who ardered it
etc
what happend
??/ well nothing happned
we just banned altaf hussain from giving his speeches
justice served ,, ha ha ha*


----------



## Soldier-X

Why we are highlighting him only as a Spy , He was Running a terrorist network in Pakistan, specialy in Balouchistan,,,,so we need to highlight him as a Terrorists sponsor and mastermind, to expose the real face of India , and to prove indian involvement in Balouchistan,Spy is a bit soft word for this terrorist who may have killed hunderds of innocent paksitani
And Army should hang him ASAP to teach india a lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

The delusions of grandeur that I am seeing from bharatis in this episode are completely out of the ball park. Their delusions would make suggest they took some drug that hasn't even been invented yet. I mean we hear of heroin, ecstasy, cocaine etc being the hard drugs. These guys have found something completely new and are taking that.

I haven't seen so much anger and bravado either, since the Mumbai attacks. Clearly Pakistan seems to have hit a nerve here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MultaniGuy

SMC said:


> The delusions of grandeur that I am seeing from bharatis in this episode are completely out of the ball park. Their delusions would make suggest they took some drug that hasn't even been invented yet. I mean we hear of heroin, ecstasy, cocaine etc being the hard drugs. These guys have found something completely new and are taking that.
> 
> I haven't seen so much anger and bravado either, since the Mumbai attacks. Clearly Pakistan seems to have hit a nerve here.


You are absolutely right here SMC.

Man I love you SMC. You are right here!

LOL at BHARATIS! Let the Bharatis keep trying. Yadav has a death sentence.


----------



## BATMAN

https://www.dawn.com/news/1248669


*What we know so far about Kulbushan Jadhav:*


He is the contact man for Anil Kumar Gupta, the joint secretary of RAW, and his other operatives in Pakistan
His was tasked to disrupt development of CPEC, with Gwadar port as a special target
Jadhav is still a serving officer in the Indian Navy and will be due for retirement in 2022
He started carrying out intelligence based operations in 2002 and in 2003 established a small business in Chabahar, Iran
Jadhav directed various activities in Karachi and Balochistan at the behest of RAW
He was involved in activities of 'anti-national or terrorist nature'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

BATMAN said:


> https://www.dawn.com/news/1248669
> 
> ISLAMABAD: In a joint press conference by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) head Lt Gen Asim Bajwa and Federal Information Minister Pervez Rashid on Tuesday, a video of _arrested Indian Navy officer_ Kulbushan Jadhav was aired in which he confessed to involvement in terror activities in Balochistan and Karachi.
> 
> Terming the Indian spy's arrest a 'big achievement', Bajwa said Jadhav was directly handled by the RAW chief, the Indian National Security Adviser and the RAW joint secretary.
> 
> "His goal was to disrupt development of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), with Gwadar port as a special target," Bajwa said, adding, "This is nothing short of state-sponsored terrorism... There can be no clearer evidence of Indian interference in Pakistan."
> 
> "If an intelligence or an armed forces officer of this rank is arrested in another country, it is a big achievement," Bajwa said, before going on to play a video of Jadhav confessing to Indian intelligence agency Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) involvement _in Balochistan separatist activities_ in Pakistan.
> 
> *What we know so far about Kulbushan Jadhav:*
> 
> 
> He is the contact man for Anil Kumar Gupta, the joint secretary of RAW, and his other operatives in Pakistan
> His was tasked to disrupt development of CPEC, with Gwadar port as a special target
> Jadhav is still a serving officer in the Indian Navy and will be due for retirement in 2022
> He started carrying out intelligence based operations in 2002 and in 2003 established a small business in Chabahar, Iran
> Jadhav directed various activities in Karachi and Balochistan at the behest of RAW
> He was involved in activities of 'anti-national or terrorist nature'
> In the video, Jadhav, who hails from Mumbai, said he had joined India's National Defence Academy in 1987 before going on to join the Indian Navy in 1991.
> 
> "I am still a serving officer in the Indian Navy and will be due for retirement in 2022," he said.
> 
> "By 2002, I commenced intelligence operations. In 2003, I established a small business in Chabahar in Iran. As I was able to achieve undetected existence and visits to Karachi in 2003 and 2004 and, having done some basic assignments within India for RAW, I was picked up by RAW in 2013 end," Jadhav said.
> 
> Since then, he said he has been directing various activities in Karachi and Balochistan "at the behest of RAW", adding that he had played a role in the deteriorating law and order situation in Karachi.
> 
> "I am basically the man for Mr Anil Kumar Gupta who is the joint secretary of RAW and his contacts in Pakistan," he said, "especially in the Baloch student organisation". His purpose was to meet Baloch insurgents and carry out "activities with their collaboration", he explained.
> 
> "These activities have been of anti-national or terrorist nature," he said, as they resulted in the "killing or maiming of Pakistani citizens".
> 
> *Jadhav's arrest*
> Law enforcement agencies announced the _arrest of Jadhav during an intelligence-based raid_ in Balochistan's Chaman last week.
> 
> The Indian Foreign Ministry earlier confirmed the arrested man was a former Indian Navy officer, but the Pakistani government claimed to have recovered travel documents and multiple fake identities of Jadhav, establishing him as an Indian spy who entered into Balochistan through Iran — holding a valid Iranian visa.
> 
> Jadhav was shifted to Islamabad for interrogation, during which an unnamed official said the spy revealed that he had purchased boats at the Iranian port in Chabahar in order to target Karachi and Gwadar ports in a terrorist plot. The official had said the 'RAW agent' is believed to be expert at Naval fighting techniques.
> 
> After Jadhav's arrest, Pakistan summoned Indian High Commissioner Gautam Bambawale to lodge a strong protest over 'India's spying activities' in Balochistan and Karachi.
> 
> Following revelations by the Indian spy, security was tightened across Balochistan, especially at the shared borders with Iran and Afghanistan.
> 
> Jadhav's arrest occurred just days before a possible meeting between the Indian and Pakistani foreign secretaries at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington, whose meeting to restart the Comprehensive Bilateral Dialogue (CBD) in January was derailed by the Pathankot attack.
> 
> At the beginning of March, foreign affairs adviser Sartaj Aziz had said that foreign-secretary levels talks would resume after the probe team's visit. The Pathankot Joint Investigation Team left for New Delhi on Sunday (today) and is expected to investigate the attack over the next week.
> 
> Pakistan and India had agreed to resume peace talks under the newly-coined phrase of CBD during Swaraj’s visit to Islamabad for the Heart of Asia Conference last year.
> 
> The dialogue was to take on matters related to peace and security, Jammu and Kashmir, Siachen, Sir Creek, Wullar Barrage, Tulbul Navigation Project, economic and commercial cooperation, counter-terrorism, narcotics control and humanitarian issues, people to people exchanges and religious tourism.


Most likely the bharti will be executed.


----------



## Mrc

scionoftheindus said:


> Yes..Indians resisted foreign powers for 1000 years..That is why we and our religion are still in tact...It was the land around Sindhu which is now called Pakistan which got subdued and thrashed again and again in its entire history that they now started taking pride in a religion which is not theirs,a language(urdu) which is not theirs ,a culture which is not theirs..This is what repeated attacks and getting enslaved can do to a community's psyche.



Thats what i meant by faking history... thanks for confirming


----------



## MultaniGuy

Mrc said:


> Thats what i meant by faking history... thanks for confirming


lol, Really Hinduism intact? Who converts to Hinduism? Nobody.


----------



## Jackdaws

dsr478 said:


> Better to be cute rather than repulsive.


I know and don't descend to that level. Would take away all entertainment value.


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

A good read, article by Javed Chaudhry,

اجیت دوول بھارت کے قومی سلامتی کے مشیر ہیں‘ یہ نریندر مودی کے انتہائی قریب ہیں اور یہ اپنے جارحانہ انٹیلی جنس آپریشنز کی وجہ سے انڈین جیمز بانڈ کہلاتے 
ہیں‘بھارت میں گولڈن ٹمپل آپریشن ہو‘ درگاہ حضرت بل کا ایشو ہو‘ سری نگر سے غیر ملکی سیاحوں کا اغواء ہو یا پھر ائیر انڈیا کے طیارے کی ہائی جیکنگ ہو اجیت دوول نے ہر بڑے آپریشن میں اہم کردار ادا کیا۔



یہ بھارتی ایجنٹ کی حیثیت سے سات سال پاکستان میں بھی رہے‘ یہ بیس سال سے بلوچستان اور سندھ میں پاکستان کو نقصان پہنچا رہے ہیں‘ یہ پاکستان کو ’’مصروف‘‘ رکھنے کے لیے ’’بلوچستان میں مسائل پیدا کریں‘‘ جیسی فلاسفی کے بانی بھی ہیں‘ یہ بلوچ علیحدگی پسندوں سے رابطے میں بھی ہیں‘ کلبھوشن یادیو اس اجیت دوول کا رشتہ دار ہے‘ کلبھوشن پولیس افسروں کے خاندان سے تعلق رکھتا ہے‘ اس کا والد سدھیر یادیو ممبئی پولیس کا کمشنر رہا جب کہ چچا سبھاش یادیو باندرا پولیس اسٹیشن کا انچارج تھا۔

یہ لوگ ممبئی کے مضافات میں پودائی میں رہتے ہیں‘ کلبھوشن نے 1987ء میں نیشنل ڈیفنس اکیڈمی جوائن کی اور یہ 1991ء میں انڈین نیوی کا حصہ بن گیا‘ یہ ترقی کرتا ہوا نیوی میں کمانڈر بن گیا‘ یہ عہدہ لیفٹیننٹ کرنل کے برابر ہوتا ہے‘ 13 دسمبر2001ء کو انڈین پارلیمنٹ پر حملہ ہوا‘ کلبوشن یادیو نے اس حملے کے بعد ’’را‘‘ جوائن کرنے کا فیصلہ کیا اور یہ عارضی طور پر نیوی سے ’’را‘‘ میں شفٹ ہو گیا‘ یہ اب بیک وقت را اور نیوی دونوں کا ملازم تھا‘ اجیت دوول اس زمانے میں انڈین انٹیلی جنس بیورو کے ڈائریکٹر تھے‘ یہ بلوچستان اور کراچی پر کام کر رہے تھے۔

اجیت دوول نے کلبھوشن یادیو کو ’’بلوچستان ونگ‘‘ میں بھجوا دیا‘اس نے دو سال ٹریننگ لی‘ فارسی اور بلوچی زبان سیکھی‘ حسین مبارک پٹیل کے جعلی نام سے پونا سے پاسپورٹ بنوایا اور یہ ایران کے ساحلی شہر ’’چاہ بہار‘‘ آ گیا‘ کلبھوشن نے چاہ بہار میں کارگو کمپنی کھول لی‘ یہ چاہ بہار کیوں آیا تھا یہ وجہ کم دلچسپ نہیں‘ چاہ بہار میں دراصل بھارت نے اپنا انٹیلی جنس بیس قائم کر رکھا ہے‘ یہ دفتر بھارت نے ایران کی باقاعدہ اجازت سے بنایا‘ چاہ بہار گوادر سے متصل ساحلی شہر ہے‘ را یہاں بیٹھ کر گوادر اور اقتصادی راہداری کو آسانی سے نشانہ بنا سکتی ہے‘ یہ بیس اس لیے چاہ بہار میں بنایا گیا۔

اب سوال یہ پیدا ہوتا ہے کلبھوشن جب اصل نام سے ایران جا سکتا تھا تو یہ جعلی نام سے چاہ بہار کیوں آیا؟یہ وجہ بھی کم دلچسپ نہیں‘ بھارت دراصل کلبھوشن یادیو کی کارروائیوں کو ایران سے بھی خفیہ رکھنا چاہتا تھا چنانچہ یہ حسین مبارک کی شناخت سے تاجر بن کر وہاں پہنچ گیا‘ کلبھوشن 2004ء اور 2005ء میں کراچی بھی آیا اور یہاں بھی اس نے اپنے رابطے استوار کیے‘ یہ ترقی کرتا کرتا پاکستان آپریشن کا سربراہ بن گیا۔

بھارت نے اسے چار سو ملین ڈالر (یہ رقم پاکستانی روپوں میں 41ارب روپے بنتی ہے) دیے‘ کلبھوشن نے یہ رقم بلوچ علیحدگی پسندوں اور کراچی میں بدامنی پھیلانے والے گروپوں میں تقسیم کی‘ یہ حربیار مری‘ براہمداغ بگٹی اور عزیر بلوچ جیسے لوگوں سے بھی رابطے میں تھا اور یہ ایم کیو ایم (پرانی) کے لوگوں کو بھی فنڈز دیتا تھا۔

پاکستان کے خفیہ ادارے بلوچستان اور کراچی آپریشن کے دوران حسین مبارک پٹیل تک پہنچے‘ پاکستان کو پتہ چلا بلوچستان کے علیحدگی پسند ہوں‘ کراچی کے مافیاز ہوں یا پھر ملک میں خودکش حملہ آوروں کے ماسٹر مائینڈ ہوں یہ تمام لوگ آخر میں چاہ بہار سے آپریٹ ہوتے ہیں‘ حسین مبارک اس دوران جب انڈیا جاتا تھا تو یہ وہاں سے بھی اپنے کارندوں کو پیغام دیتا تھا‘کلبھوشن کی بھارتی لوکیشن بھی ہمارے اداروں کے نوٹس میں آتی رہی یوں یہ شخص آہستہ آہستہ پاکستانی ایجنسیوں کے سامنے کھلتا چلا گیا یہاں تک کہ جنرل راحیل شریف اور ڈی جی آئی ایس آئی جنرل رضوان نے اسے پکڑنے کا فیصلہ کر لیا۔

یہ ایک مشکل ٹاسک تھا‘ کلبھوشن عام جاسوس نہیں تھا‘ یہ پاکستان آپریشن کا سربراہ تھا‘ یہ ’’فیلڈ آپریٹر‘‘ تھا اور دنیا میں آج تک کوئی ملک کسی دوسرے ملک کے اتنے بڑے انٹیلی جنس آفیسر کو نہیں پکڑ سکا لیکن ہمارے اداروں نے یہ تاریخ بدل دی‘ آئی ایس آئی کے لوگوں کو کلبھوشن یادیو کو پاکستان لانے میں ڈیڑھ سال لگ گیا‘ ادارے نے اس عرصے میں بلوچ علیحدگی پسندوں میں اپنے لوگ ڈویلپ کیے‘ یہ لوگ آہستہ آہستہ حسین مبارک سے براہ راست رابطے میں آئے اور آخر میں ان لوگوں نے اسے پاکستان کی ایک انتہائی اہم شخصیت کے اغواء اور قتل کا ایک ’’فول پروف‘‘ منصوبہ پیش کر دیا۔

یہ منصوبہ اس قدر اعلیٰ تھا کہ حسین مبارک پٹیل پاکستان آنے پر مجبور ہو گیا‘ یہ اجیت دوول کے روکنے پر بھی نہ رکا اور یہ تین مارچ 2016ء کو ایران سرحد کراس کر کے پاکستان آ گیا‘ یہ بلوچستان کے ضلع خاران کی تحصیل ماشکیل آیا اور گرفتار ہو گیا‘ کلبھوشن کے پاس گرفتاری کے بعد دو آپشن تھے‘ یہ حسین مبارک پٹیل کی شناخت پر ڈٹا رہتا‘ ٹارچر سہتا اور اس دوران دنیا سے گزر جاتا یا پھر یہ خود کو فوج کا حاضر سروس آفیسر ڈکلیئر کرتا اور قانون کے مطابق مراعات حاصل کرتا‘ کلبھوشن سمجھ دار تھا‘ اس نے دوسرا آپشن لے لیا‘ اس نے اپنی شناخت کھول دی یوں پاکستان اسے جنگی مجرم کا اسٹیٹس دینے اور اسے حاضر سروس آفیسر کی تمام مراعات دینے پر مجبور ہوگیا۔

کلبھوشن یادیو نے اچھا بچہ بن کر اپنے سارے رابطے پاکستان کے حوالے کر دیے‘ اس کی اطلاعات پر ملک کے مختلف حصوں سے چار سو لوگ گرفتار ہوئے‘ اسلحے کی بھاری کھیپ بھی برآمد ہوئی اور ایم کیو ایم اور پیپلز امن کمیٹی میں چھپے ملک دشمن عناصر بھی سامنے آ گئے‘ کلبھوشن را کے 13 اہم لوگوں سے بھی رابطے میں تھا‘ یہ ان سے براہ راست احکامات لیتا تھا‘ یہ لوگ بھی سامنے آ گئے۔

تفتیش کے دوران کلبھوشن سے ان لوگوں کو فون بھی کرائے گئے اور ان کی گفتگو بھی ریکارڈ کی گئی‘ پاکستانی مجرموں نے بھی کلبھوشن سے رابطوں‘ فنڈز‘ اسلحہ اور مختلف آپریشنز کا اعتراف کرلیا‘ پاک فوج نے آرمی ایکٹ 1923ء کے تحت کلبھوشن کا فیلڈجنرل کورٹ مارشل کیا اور اسے 10 اپریل کو سزائے موت سنا دی۔

کلبھوشن یادیو کی گرفتاری اور سزائے موت کے بعد بھارت خوفناک مسائل میں الجھ گیا‘ اقوام متحدہ کی سیکیورٹی کونسل کی قرار داد 1373 کے تحت کسی دوسرے ملک میں ریاستی دہشت گردی خوفناک جرم ہے‘ پاکستان کلبھوشن کے اعترافات اور ثبوت سیکیورٹی کونسل میں لے جائے گا جس کے بعد بھارت کے لیے جواب دینا مشکل ہو جائے گا‘ کلبھوشن کی کارروائیوں کے دوران شہید ہونے والے پاکستانی شہریوں کے لواحقین بھی بھارت کے خلاف عالمی عدالت میں جا سکتے ہیں‘ یہ مرحلہ بھی بھارت کے لیے مشکل ہو گا۔

بھارت کو کلبھوشن یادیو کا کیس لڑنے کے لیے اسے سرکاری ملازم تسلیم کرنا ہوگا‘ بھارت کا یہ قدم اسے مزید سفارتی مسائل میں الجھا دے گا‘ بھارت میں ’’را‘‘ کیبنٹ ڈویژن کے ماتحت ہے‘ لوک سبھا میں جس دن کسی رکن نے کلبھوشن کی فنڈنگ کا سوال اٹھا دیا کیبنٹ ڈویژن اس دن ان چار سو ملین ڈالرز کے آڈٹ پر مجبور ہو جائے گی جو کلبھوشن یادیو نے چاہ بہار میں بیٹھ کر پاکستان کے خلاف استعمال کیے تھے‘ یہ آڈٹ بھارت کو دہشت گرد ملک ثابت کرنے کے لیے کافی ہو گا۔

بھارت میں یہ سوال بھی اٹھے گا کہ اجیت دوول نے کس قانون کے تحت اپنے ایک عزیز کو ’’پاکستان آپریشن‘‘ کا سربراہ بنایا اور اسے کس قاعدے کے تحت چار سو ملین ڈالر خرچ کرنے کی اجازت دی؟ بھارت میں را کی اہلیت پر بھی سوال اٹھے گاکیونکہ جس ملک کا ڈائریکٹر جنرل لیول کا افسر نہ صرف دوسرے ملک کے اندر سے گرفتار ہو جائے بلکہ وہ چند گھنٹوں میں اپنے پورے ادارے کی تمام خفیہ معلومات بھی دوسرے ملک کے حوالے کر دے اس ملک کے خفیہ ادارے کی کیا عزت بچتی ہے اور یہ بھی پوچھا جائے گا بھارت نے چاہ بہار میں را کا بیس کیوں بنا رکھا ہے؟

بھارتی حکومت کو ان سارے سوالوں کے جواب دینا ہوں گے اور بھارت جوں جوں ان سوالوں کے جواب دیتا جائے گا پاکستان کا کیس مضبوط ہوتا جائے گا‘ دنیا یہ ماننے پر مجبور ہو جائے گی بھارت پاکستان میں دہشت گردی بھی کرا رہا تھا اور ملک کو توڑنے کی سازش بھی‘ کلبھوشن یادیو نے پاکستان کو خوفناک نقصان پہنچایا‘ یہ ہمارے ہزاروں لوگوں کا قاتل ہے لیکن یہ اس کے ساتھ ساتھ پاکستان کا محسن بھی ثابت ہوا‘ پاکستان اس کی گرفتاری سے مضبوط ہوا۔

کراچی میں امن‘ ایم کیو ایم کے تین حصے اور پیپلز امن کمیٹی کا زوال یہ کلبھوشن کی گرفتاری کا نتیجہ ہے‘ یہ اس کی فراہم کردہ معلومات تھیں جس نے کراچی کے حالات بہتر بنائے‘ بلوچستان میں بھی امن ہو رہا ہے‘ فراری بھی ہتھیار پھینک رہے ہیں‘ یہ بھی اس کی معلومات کا کمال ہے‘کلبھوشن یادیو کی وجہ سے خطے میں ایران کا کردار بھی کھل کر سامنے آ رہا ہے‘ پہلے یہ ایران سے پاکستان آیا اور گرفتار ہوا اور بعد ازاں تحریک طالبان کے امیر ملا منصور ایران سے واپس آتے ہوئے ڈرون حملے کا نشانہ بن گئے اور ان دونوں سے پہلے اسامہ بن لادن کی اہلیہ ایران میں مقیم رہی‘ وہ ایران سے پاکستان آئی اور اسامہ بن لادن کے خلاف کارروائی شروع ہو گئی۔

ہمیں ان تمام واقعات کا تجزیہ کر کے ایران کے ساتھ اپنے تعلقات کا ازسر نو جائزہ لینا ہو گا‘ ایران ہمیں جنرل راحیل شریف اور اسلامی دنیا کی مشترکہ فوج پر ڈکٹیشن دینے کی کوشش کر رہا ہے لیکن دوسری طرف یہ پاکستان کے دشمنوں کو پناہ بھی دے رہا ہے اور انھیں سفارتی اور زمینی سہولتیں بھی فراہم کر رہا ہے‘ یہ کہاں کا انصاف ہے‘ یہ کہاں کی دوستی ہے اور یہ کہاں کی ہمسائیگی ہے لہٰذا ہمیں اب ایران کو بھی سخت جواب دینا ہو گا‘ ہمیں اس کے ساتھ بھی اپنے تعلقات کی نوعیت طے کرنا ہوگی۔

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## imadul

Baghial said:


> *ya and the usb found from raymond davis , had ayatul ul kursi in it?
> nothing found against state of pakistan. what a mockery sharia law only to be applied to specific persons when needed to go scot free*


India had sent KJ to harm Pakistan and run death cells. He will see justice. There is no doubt about it. India will do lots of jumping around, will send envoys all over, but the ring leader will see JUSTICE.


----------



## SMC

Bringiton said:


> Here's my analysis.
> 
> Pakistan Army, to buttress its claim of strength in response to recent strengthening of the civilian rule, abducted KJ from Afghanistan/Iran. The plan was to trumpet his 'arrest' as a victory for the PA and regain lost ground. This is also confirmed by former German Ambassador to Pakistan, Gunter Mulack.
> 
> On the other side of the subcontinent, India responded by nabbing Col. Habib who was involved in ISI's Nepal Ops. Now, seeing what was due to come, Pakistan Army planted a story of Habib's resume etc. Now think. an ISI Col. can be such a fool as to post all his professional details on LinkedIn? Obviously not! The 'resume and job' story was fabricated by the ISI to SHOW Col. Habib as a fool and paint him as being responsible for his own fate, thereby washing hands off him. Pakistan Army has precedent for disowning its personnel in the past too. They did that in Kargil when they refused to accept the dead bodies of their dead soldiers.
> 
> Now what?
> 
> 1. If KJ is dead, Col. Habib is also as good as dead.
> 
> 2. If KJ is not dead, he can be swapped for Col. Habib. The decision rests with Pakistan Army since India has not even declared anything about Col. Habib.
> 
> 3. Pakistan Army decides against a swap. In this case, both KJ and Habib will spend the rest of their lives in jail.
> 
> 4. A covert war in the subcontinent is very much possible now.
> 
> I personally don't like this. It's only desturctive and helps no one. Neither India nor Pakistan.
> 
> I don't think anyone of us here has any personal enmity with either KJ or Col. Habib. It would be insensitive to wish death upon anyone, esp those who merely follow orders.
> 
> The best course of action would be a swap and then India and Pakistan should learn not to venture into this kinda warfare.



What a waste of time. You wast valuable time on this verbal diharrea. You should find better ways to spend your time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Jackdaws said:


> I know and don't descend to that level. Would take away all entertainment value.


You're right, you descend even lower.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/un-evades-question-on-kulbhushan-jadhavs-death-sentence-1995568.html

Islamabad: The United Nations (UN) on Wednesday declined to comment on the death sentence awarded to alleged Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav, citing the world body was not in a position to judge the case.

"We are not in a position to judge the process, or to have a position on this particular case," The Dawn quoted UN secretary general`s spokesperson Stephane Dujarric as replying to a poser.

"Overall in terms of relations between India and Pakistan, we underline and continue to underline the need for the parties to find a peaceful solution and to engage through engagement and dialogue," he added.

Earlier, Pakistan Defence Minister Khawaja Mohammad Asif ruled out any possibility of an immediate execution of Jadhav, citing three appellate forums were available for him under the law.

India has sent out a stern message to Pakistan with the Parliament strongly condemning the Pakistan Military Court`s verdict sentencing Jadhav to death on charges of spying.

Replying to the issue in the Lok Sabha during the Question Hour on April 11, Union Home Minister Rajnath Singh asserted that the government would do whatever is possible to give justice to Jadhav.

Singh said India`s request for basic consular access to Jadhav was denied several times.

External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj, in a suo motu statement made in both the Houses of Parliament, warned Islamabad of consequences in bilateral relations if death sentence on Kulbhushan Jadhav is carried out.

She said if the decision of the Pakistani court is implemented, it will be a pre-meditated murder asserting that there is no evidence against Jadhav.

There were also strong protests in front of the Pakistan High Commission in New Delhi.

Jadhav, who was arrested in March last year by Pakistan and accused by the country of spying, was sentenced to death by a Pakistani military court on Monday triggering tension between India and Pakistan.

Observers and experts on criminal or espionage-related laws in a majority of countries have suggested that the death sentence against Jadhav is a clear violation of Article 36 of the Vienna Convention that makes it mandatory for every government to provide consular access to an arrested foreign national by officials of his/her government. 


First Published: Thursday, April 13, 2017 - 09:47 

****************
http://zeenews.india.com/india/kulb...nst-pakistan-says-he-is-innocent-1995728.html

New Delhi: Upping the ante against Pakistan, the Government of India on Thursday accused Islamabad of arresting Kulbhushan Jadhav over false charges of spying as it vowed to bring him back.

Addressing a presser on the issue, MEA spokesperson Gopal Baglay said, ''Kulbhushan Jadhav has been falsely arrested in Pakistan. The establishment there has no proof of any wrongdoing by him. He is innocent''.

Pakistan has not shared with us any details about Kulbhushan Jadhav 's well-being or the location where he is presently being kept, Baglay said.

Attacking the Pakistani establishment, the MEA spokesperson said, ''So far Pakistan has denied all our requests for consular access. We have made at least 13 such requests before the Govt of Pakistan.'' 

Raising doubts over the credibility of Pakistan's legal system, Baglay said, ''The so called legal process done by Pakistan was opaque.''

"We are making all efforts to get him back but we can't reveal the steps that will be taken to achieve it. We are in touch with Pakistan through our High Commission on this immensely important issue," Baglay said.

India and Pakistan also have a bilateral agreement on consular access, Baglay said while adding, ''India had discussed Jadhav's kidnapping issue with Iran last year.''

Baglay, however, assured that the government of India will explore all options to bring Jadhav back.

The response from MEA came days after the government warned Pakistan that executing Jadhav will have serious "consequences" on the bilateral ties.

The death sentence awarded to Jadhav by a Pakistani military court after declaring him a "spy" echoed in both Houses of Parliament where all parties came together to condemn the "indefensible" verdict and pressed the government to take every step to help him.

In Parliament, the government as well as the Opposition, saw the capital punishment as an attempt to defame India and to deflect the attention of the international community from Pakistan-sponsored terrorism.

External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj made a statement in both the Lok Sabha and the Rajya Sabha, asserting that India will go "out of the way" to ensure justice to Jadhav who is an "innocent kidnapped Indian".

Jadhav's execution will be taken by India as a "pre-meditated murder" and Pakistan should "consider its consequences" on bilateral relations, if it proceeds on this matter, Swaraj warned. 


First Published: Thursday, April 13, 2017 - 15:50 

************
http://zeenews.india.com/india/exec...state-for-defence-subhash-bhamre-1995735.html

Mumbai: If Pakistan executes the death sentence against Kulbhushan Jadhav it will be treated as murder of an Indian national, Minister of State for Defence Subhash Bhamre today said.


He said the Centre was trying to bring international diplomatic pressure on Pakistan to secure Jadhav's release.

"We have given a strong message to authorities in Pakistan that the way in which the verdict has been given by the army court, is not transparent and not in accordance with bilateral relations between the two nations," Bhamre told PTI.

"We have been constantly asking for proof (against Jadhav) and under which provisions has he been tried that Pakistan felt to give that (death penalty). We condemn this," he said.

"If this verdict is implemented, we will consider it as murder of an Indian national. In any case, we will not tolerate this," Bhamre said.

Refusing to divulge details of the steps being taken by the Centre to secure Jadhav's release, Bhamre said, "We are bringing international diplomatic pressure (on Pakistan) as much as possible. We are very sure positive results will be out very soon."

A Pakistani military court recently sentenced 46-year-old Jadhav to death after declaring him a "spy".

Pakistan claims that its security forces had arrested Jadhav from the restive Baluchistan province on March 3 last year after he reportedly entered from Iran. It also claimed that he was "a serving officer in the Indian Navy."

After the sentencing, India warned Pakistan to consider the "consequences" on their ties if Kulbhushan Jadhav is hanged in the alleged espionage case and vowed to go "out of the way" to save him amid an outrage in this country.

The death sentence awarded to Jadhav recently echoed in both Houses of Parliament where all parties came together to condemn the "indefensible" verdict and pressed the government to take every step to help him. 


First Published: Thursday, April 13, 2017 - 16:08

************
http://zeenews.india.com/india/kulb...resh-request-for-consular-access-1995794.html

New Delhi: The Indian High Commission in Pakistan will make a fresh request for consular access to alleged Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav, sources said.

This comes after the Ministry of External Affairs earlier in the day said that India has no information of Jadhav's whereabouts, adding that Pakistan's 'indefensible' verdict is violation of basic norms of law, justice and international relations.

" Kulbhushan Jadhav is a kidnapped innocent Indian, who is a retired officer of the Indian Navy. And these two facts were communicated to Pakistan one year ago when the matter of his illegal custody came to our knowledge. We had made 13 requests for the consular access, but it was denied by the Pakistan," MEA official spokesperson Gopal Baglay told the media here.

"What is his condition, where is he being held, these facts cannot be ascertained. The Pakistan Government has also not shared with us his location or any specific details as to how and where is he being held and what is his condition," he added.

Crying foul over the proceedings against Jadhav, Bagley said that the former has been denied proper defence, adding the verdict is indefensible.

"No due process has been followed in the proceedings which is complete violation of basic norms of law, justice and international relations," he added.

Baglay further said that Pakistan's High Commissioner Abdul Basit was summoned as soon as the information of Jadhav's death sentence came to India's knowledge.

"It was made clear to the Pakistan Government that given the circumstances of the case namely kidnapping of Jadhav, absence of any credible evidence to substantiate the concocted charges against him and the farcical nature of proceedings against him. the Government of India will regard it as premeditated murder if the indefensible sentence awarded to him were carried out," he added.

Reiterating External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj's assertion, Baglay said lack of evidence and denial of consular access shows that charges levelled against Jadhav are baseless.

"The EAM also informed the Parliament that Government of Pakistan had approached us this year to access the investigation and this further underlines the insufficiency of evidence," he added.

Stating that Jadhav's matter is associated with the sentiments of the nation, Baglay said the Parliament has spoken in one voice on it and would ensure justice to the former.

"The senior ministers of government have told the Parliament that government will do everything that is possible to ensure justice to Kulbhushan. We are engaged in achieving this objective," he added.

Earlier, Swaraj warned Islamabad of consequences in bilateral relations if Jadhav's death sentence is carried out.

She said if the decision of the Pakistani court is implemented then it will be a pre-meditated murder asserting that there was no evidence against Jadhav.

Jadhav, who was arrested in March last year by Pakistan and accused of espionage, was sentenced to death by a Pakistani military court on Monday triggering tension between the two Asian neighbours. 


First Published: Thursday, April 13, 2017 - 17:31


----------



## Aasimkhan

PakSword said:


> He won't be sent back ever.. Their unprofessional spy, Kashmir Singh, has already made their track record bad by claiming that he was a spy just after landing in India..
> 
> 
> 
> Yaar kal bhi tumhain samjhaya tha.. Balidan is a normal sacrifice. Shaheed means "witness". By sacrificing ones life (which is the most one can do in this world), the sacrificing person bears witness that Allah is the only God and Muhammad (peace be upon him) is His servant and messenger.
> 
> You can't understand this concept unless you become a Muslim..
> 
> Sacrificing for the motherland has nothing to do with Shaheed. But if sacrificing for the motherland has the ultimate objective of implementing Allah's laws and rules, then yes..,


Hindus will never be able to understand the true meaning of a SHAHEED


----------



## Raider 21

Mangal said:


> The day Kulbhushan Jadhav will be hanged has not been anounced. Do you people know why? Coz its not gonna happen. Not today, not tomorrow and not in your life time. Your nation will not be able to hang Kulbhushan Jadhav. You don't have what it takes to do that. Not only we will get him free but your generals will hold media conference while releasing him with smiles and media photo ops "for the sake of humanity". In reality we will make the situation so dire where Pakistan will be more than happy to release him. And we Indians will be laughing in our drawing rooms watching ISPR sing songs of peace. I want you all to remember this message.


They may or may not do what you presume. But RAW will iron him out during debriefing *IF *he was to return. He's no normal spy convicted of espionage. He's a spy who happens to also been instigating and funding terrorism.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/if-j...ffairs-minister-general-vk-singh-1996061.html

Mumbai: Minister of State for External Affairs General (Retired) V.K. Singh on Thursday questioned the Pakistan military court's to sentence for former Indian naval officer Kulbhushan Jadhav's death especially when it has been established that he had a valid Indian passport.

Talking to media, Singh said, "Home Minister Rajnath Singh has given a very clear statement in the parliament, so I go by that. Kulbhushan Jadhav had a valid Indian visa, how can he be a spy?"Stronly condemning Pakistan's decision to sentence to Jadhav to death, General Singh said, any such would amount to pre-planned murder.

Emphasizing that the government is committed to ensure the safety and security of all nationals, the Minister of State for External Affairs said, "We will take all necessary steps to safe guard our nationals anywhere in the world.

"External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj has already warned Islamabad of consequences in bilateral relations if Jadhav's death sentence is carried out.She said if the decision of the Pakistani court is implemented then it will be seen as a pre-meditated murder.

Jadhav, who was arrested in March last year by Pakistan and accused of espionage, was sentenced to death by a Pakistani military court on Monday triggering tension between the two South Asian neighbours.


First Published: Friday, April 14, 2017 - 15:43

***************
http://zeenews.india.com/india/kulb...sular-access-copy-of-chargesheet-1996050.html

Lahore: The Indian High Commissioner in Islamabad, Gautam Bambawale, met Pakistan Foreign Secretary Tehmina Janjua on Friday to discuss the Kulbhushan Jadhav death sentencing case.

During the meeting, Gautam Bambawale demanded consular access to Jadhav for 14th time.

The Indian side also sought the copies of chargesheet and judgement by Pakistan military court against Jadhav. 

India also conveyed to Pakistan that it will appeal against the order after studying Pakistan Army act. 

However, Pakistan remained defiant to India's demands and said Jadhav's case related to espionage and hence consular access can't be granted. 

Sartaz Aziz, Adviser to Pakistan PM Nawaz Sharif on Foreign Affairs too reacted by saying that Jadhav has been sentenced according to the country's law and has 40 days to file an appeal in the apex court.

Aziz also warned India to stop issuing "rhetorical statements" against Islamabad over the issue.

"He was sentenced as per the law of the land.. He (Jadhav) was involved in subversive activities in Pakistan, and was holding two passports, for which India has no answer."

Aziz slammed India's claim that Jadhav, a former naval officer, was captured in Iran. Aziz in fact claimed that Jadhav is a serving Indian Naval officer.

"It's all rhetoric that he was captured in Iran. He has the right to file a review in the Supreme Court and also file a mercy petition to the Army Chief and the President in 40 days."

India today made 14th request to Pakistan for consular access to Jadhav.

Pakistan had rejected India’s requests for consular access to Jadhav at least 13 times in the last one year. 

“All our requests for consular access have been denied. The so-called legal process done by Pakistan was opaque,” Gopal Baglay, official spokesperson, Ministry of External Affairs, had said.

Apart from diplomatic options, India also explored legal remedies permitted under Pakistan legal system including Jadhav’s family appealing against the verdict. 

India’s official stand has been that Jadhav is an “innocent Indian kidnapped by Pakistan”.

Jadhav – a retired Indian Navy officer - had been given death sentence by an army court in Pakistan leading to fresh diplomatic troubles between the two neighbouring countries. 

Meanwhile, earlier in the day, it was reported that New Delhi is likely to impose visas curbs for Pakistani nationals visiting India. 

The step is possibly the first retaliatory measure from India following the death sentence given to Jadhav on charges of spying. Both countries have been at loggerheads over the issue of diplomatic visas over the last six months.

While the Pakistani Army has categorically ruled out any compromise in Kulbhushan Jadhav's case, the Lahore High Court Bar Association today warned lawyers of stern action if they offered to legally represent the Indian national.

Lahore High Court Bar Association warned that it will take action against any lawyer who extends his services to Kulbhushan Jadhav, who has been sentenced to death by a Pakistani military court.

"The LHBA has unanimously decided to cancel the membership of any lawyer who offers his services to Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav," Lahore High Court Bar Association secretary-general Amer Saeed Raan said after a meeting of the bar.

He said the bar has asked the government not to bow to any foreign pressure in the case of Jadhav.

"India has declared Jadhav its son and is putting pressure on the Pakistani government for his release. We demand that the Indian spy who is involved in playing with lives of Pakistanis should not be spared and the government (should) ensure his hanging," he said.


First Published: Friday, April 14, 2017 - 15:07

**************
http://zeenews.india.com/india/indi...shan-matter-ex-foreign-secretary-1995882.html

New Delhi: Former foreign secretary Bhupatray Shashank on Thursday said Pakistan has been giving different expressions all along on alleged Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav, adding that India must consider concrete strategy to deal with Islamabad.

"Initially Pakistan government was saying that it has not yet reached a stage in the matter of investigation to share with the international community. It shows that there were different voices and they were giving different expression all along on Kulbhushan. 

Ultimately when the decision was made it was military courts decision.This action against Kulbhhushan Jadhav is against all norms of international conduct. Whatever they have been trying to do for bilateral relations with India they seem to have forgotten all that process," Shashank told ANI.

He further said that the Indian Government should consider various strategies to deal with Pakistan in a situation when the latter is speaking in different voices.

"Pakistan is going through various internal churns and military seems to be trying to impose its will on everyone else. The military is taking the decision on substantive matters. India should consider all these factors and see where it goes from here," he added.

The Ministry of External Affairs (MEA) earlier in the day said that India has no information of Jadhav's whereabouts, adding that Pakistan's 'indefensible' verdict is violation of basic norms of law, justice and international relations.

"Kulbhushan Jadhav is a kidnapped innocent Indian, who is a retired officer of the Indian Navy. And these two facts were communicated to Pakistan one year ago when the matter of his illegal custody came to our knowledge. We had made 13 requests for the consular access, but it was denied by the Pakistan," MEA official spokesperson Gopal Baglay told the media here.

"What is his condition, where is he being held, these facts cannot be ascertained. The Pakistan Government has also not shared with us his location or any specific details as to how and where is he being held and what is his condition," he added.

Crying foul over the proceedings against Jadhav, Bagley said that the former has been denied proper defence, adding the verdict is indefensible.

"No due process has been followed in the proceedings which is complete violation of basic norms of law, justice and international relations," he added.

Baglay further said that Pakistan's High Commissioner Abdul Basit was summoned as soon as the information of Jadhav's death sentence came to India's knowledge.

"It was made clear to the Pakistan Government that given the circumstances of the case namely kidnapping of Jadhav, absence of any credible evidence to substantiate the concocted charges against him and the farcical nature of proceedings against him. the Government of India will regard it as premeditated murder if the indefensible sentence awarded to him were carried out," he added.

Reiterating External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj's assertion, Baglay said lack of evidence and denial of consular access shows that charges levelled against Jadhav are baseless.

"The EAM also informed the Parliament that Government of Pakistan had approached us this year to access the investigation and this further underlines the insufficiency of evidence," he added.

Stating that Jadhav's matter is associated with the sentiments of the nation, Baglay said the Parliament has spoken in one voice on it and would ensure justice to the former.

"The senior ministers of government have told the Parliament that government will do everything that is possible to ensure justice to Kulbhushan. We are engaged in achieving this objective," he added.

Earlier, Swaraj warned Islamabad of consequences in bilateral relations if Jadhav's death sentence is carried out.

She said if the decision of the Pakistani court is implemented then it will be a pre-meditated murder asserting that there was no evidence against Jadhav.

Jadhav, who was arrested in March last year by Pakistan and accused of espionage, was sentenced to death by a Pakistani military court on Monday triggering tension between the two Asian neighbours.




First Published: Thursday, April 13, 2017 - 23:04


----------



## SMC

Bharatis have gone into a full on conspiracy theory mode. These same people a while ago used to complain about conspiracy theories against them. What a bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## Readerdefence

None of the Indian members are ready to answer if kulbhushan has been kidnapped by
ISI from Iran as per the Indian members theory
1. Why India is not pushing Iran for the answers or instigating them
2. Why kulbhushan was having a fake name Id & passsport
3. They are asking for the consular support to kulbhushan
In fact Pakistan doesn't have any agreement with India to provide
Consular support to spy once he been apprehended
3. Retired Indian naval officer with the fake id nice information

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/kulb...kistan-maritime-agency-cancelled-1996339.html

New Delhi: With Pakistan repeatedly rejecting India's attempt for consular access to alleged spy Kulbhushan Jadhav, annual talks between Indian Coast Guard and Pakistan Maritime Agency has been cancelled due to current state of development between the two countries, reports said on Saturday.


The would have been the second meeting between officials of India and Pakistan after their interaction at the Permanent Indus Commission (PIC) meet in Islamabad in March amid the chill in ties following a series of terror attacks in India carried out by Pakistan-based terror groups.

The talks were scheduled to be held from April 16-19, in New Delhi.

India's tough response comes after a military court in Pakistan sentenced Indian naval staff Jadhav to death for alleged espionage. The Indian government reacted strongly to the development saying if the sentence were to be carried out it would be considered as "pre-meditated murder".

Pakistan on Friday rejected India's 14th attempt for consular access to alleged spy Kulbhushan Jadhav and maintained the trial sentencing him to death was according to the laws of the country.

Jadhav, who was tried by a military court, could also file a mercy petition with the Army Chief within 60 days of the decision by the appellate court. His last option was to file a mercy petition with the President of Pakistan within 90 days after the decision of the army chief.

India had made it clear to Pakistan that given the circumstances of the case, absence of any credible evidence to substantiates the concocted charges against Jadhav, farcical nature of the proceedings against him and denial of consular access to him, the people and the government of India will consider carrying out of the army court verdict as a "premeditated murder".

************
http://zeenews.india.com/india/empt...ise-manohar-parrikar-on-pakistan-1996341.html

Panaji: Former defence minister Manohar Parrikar on Friday dismissed Pakistan as an empty vessel making noise and said the neighbouring country is up to something or the other, to remained engaged.

His comments come against the backdrop of the death sentence given by a Pakistani military court to Kulbhushan Jadhav, a former Indian Navy official.

"There is a proverb in Konkani, and Hindi as well which means empty vessels make the most noise. We should not take much note of what they (Pakistan) say," Parrikar said during an interview to DD News responding to a question on Pakistan.

"Pakistan wants some or other reason to remain engaged. It is playing a dangerous game. It should understand that if India starts retaliating, then Pakistan does not have the power to fight back, whatever they may project themselves as."

"But we (India) want peace, we don't want provocation, because of which they should give back Jadhav. First of all he has been abducted. He was not in Pakistan. He was in Iran. Iran has said that Taliban kidnapped him and took him to Pakistan. Pakistan has a habit of doing something or other," the BJP leader said.

"About Jadhav, I can only say that, for what Pakistan is going to do...For that Sushma Swaraj (External Affairs minister) has given an apt reply. We will not keep quiet. Country will do what is required to do. We can take care of Pakistan if it tries to do anything ill-advised," he said.

"They were talking of nuclear power usage which they have stopped after surgical strikes. I hope they have understood that they cannot blackmail us as India has the power to counter them," he added.

The ex-defence minister who is now back in Goa as the Chief Minister after the recent assembly polls, said India achieved many things under the leadership of PM Narendra Modi.

Referring to relations with neighbouring countries like Pakistan and China, Parrikar said, "There was soft diplomacy and also there was use of hard power. This has happened for the first time." ? ?

Parrikar said during his tenure as Defence Minister, several measures were adopted to increase the military strength of the country.

"I can say that we were able to bring potency to the potential of the Armed forces. If you see the CAG report of 2013 they have pointed out that 121 type of ammunition had stock of less than ten days. Now I can say that number has been reduced to 20-22. In next one or two years, it will be almost zero," he said.

"Finally Army works on ammunition. If anyone asks me what was the gap in capability on the parameter of 100 and how much have you reduced it, I can say I have reduced it up to 75-80," he said.

"Some things have already been acquired and some are ordered and will be arriving in next one year," Parrikar said.

"I transferred all my revenue power to the Armed forces and asked them to bridge the gap in building the capability. When I left, the Armed forces had completed deals worth Rs 25,000-30,000 crore that too in eight per cent less cost. We saved Rs 22,000 crore through that. This is because we took quick decisions," he stated. 


First Published: Saturday, April 15, 2017 - 12:18

New Delhi April 14, 2017 22:35 IST
Updated: April 14, 2017 22:37 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...in-pakistan/article18028546.ece?homepage=true
Major General G.D. Bakshi (retd.) on Friday urged the government to file a habeas corpus plea in Pakistan courts to find out if Kulbhushan Jadhav, sentenced to death in the neighbouring country on the charges of spying, is still alive.

The veteran expressed apprehension that Mr. Jadhav might have already been killed by Pakistan through “insane torture” and the country was trying to cover up the “judicial murder.”

“He was kidnapped, taken to Balochistan and tortured insanely to make him confess to all sorts of things which he did not do,” Maj. Gen. Bakshi told a two-day convention on Nationalism and Patriotism organised by Veterans India.

“We suspect Jadhav was tortured to death and the so-called trial is a move to cover up the murder,” he said. Our lawyers should move Pakistani courts and make them produce Jadhav before a court, he added.


----------



## Khanate

*India seeks consular access to Kulbhushan*
*Mariana Baabar | April 15, 2017*






*Pakistan raises issue of disappearance of Col Habib Zahir; says Pakistani prisoners in Indian jails not provided consular access for years*

ISLAMABAD: India in the first ever diplomatic contact with Pakistan after the sentencing of spy Kulbhushan Yadav on Friday demanded consular access to the RAW agent, while Pakistan raised the issue of missing former Pakistan Army officer Lieutenant Colonel (retd) Habib Zahir.

Indian High Commissioner Gautam Bambawale called on Foreign Secretary Tehmina Janjua in Islamabad. Tehmina Janjua clearly informed the high commissioner that rhetoric in the Indian parliament was un-warranted and only added to fuelling hatred against Pakistan, which was not conducive for promoting cordial ties between the two countries in accordance with Pakistan prime minister’s vision for peace in the region.

Tehmina informed the Indian high commissioner that trial against Kulbhushan was conducted under the Pakistan Army Act 1952 and Official Secret Act of 1923. She said Kulbhushan was caught red-handed in Pakistan for his involvement in espionage, terrorist and sabotage activities in Pakistan. She said the RAW agent himself has acknowledged his involvement in subversive activities against the state of Pakistan.

*The foreign secretary underscored that the Pakistanis incarcerated in Indian prisons have not been provided consular access for years, despite repeated requests and follow-up by the Pakistan High Commission in New Delhi.*

Speaking to journalists after the meeting, Bambawale said New Delhi during the meeting requested consular access to Kulbhushan for the 14th time. The Indian high commissioner claimed that there had been no response to Delhi s previous 13 requests. He added that India had also requested Pakistan for a charge sheet against Kulbhushan.

Bambawale said India doesn’t know anything regarding the disappearance of Colonel Habib Zahir. Meanwhile, the government has asked India to behave responsibly and refrain from issuing statements that will further aggravate people-to-people hostility.

“More active diplomacy is therefore needed to arrest the growing crisis in India-Pakistan relations before it becomes even more serious. There has been no response from the Indian side for a letter of assistance so far, requesting specific information and access to certain key witnesses, which was shared with the government of India on January 23, 2017,” Adviser to Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz said in a statement released by his office.

Sharing details about the arrest and trial of Kulbhushan, Sartaj Aziz said, “*We condemn the baseless allegations from India, especially in the light of the fact that it was non-cooperation and lack of Indian response to Pakistan’s request for legal assistance due to which consular access has not been provided to Kulbhushan. May I mention in this context that India has not allowed consular access to many Pakistani prisoners for many years despite repeated requests.*”

Aziz pointed out that s per law, Kulbhushan has following available options -- he has the right to appeal within 40 days to an appellate court; he may lodge a mercy petition to the COAS within 60 days of the decision by the appellate court and he may also lodge a mercy petition to the President of Pakistan within 90 days after the decision of the COAS on the mercy petition.

*“It should be clear from these details that Kulbhushan was tried under the law of the land in a fully transparent manner. His sentence is based on credible, specific evidence proving his involvement in espionage and terrorist activities in Pakistan,” Sartaj Aziz said. Questioning New Delhi on their complete disinterest in not allowing any Indian legal assistance to their serving naval officer, Sartaj asked, “Why Kulbhushan was using a fake identity impersonating as a Muslim? Why would an innocent man possess two passports, one with a Hindu name and another with a Muslim name? Since India has no credible explanation about why their serving naval commander was in Balochistan, it has unleashed a flimsy propaganda campaign. Inflammatory statements and rhetoric about ‘pre-meditated murder’ and ‘unrest in Balochistan’ will only result in escalation, serving no useful purpose.”*

He added that Kulbhushan, who is responsible for espionage, sabotage and terrorism in Pakistan, has been tried according to the law of the land, in a fully transparent manner while preserving his rights, as per the Constitution of Pakistan. He said due process has been followed while proceeding against Kulbhushan. He said all further action in this regard shall also be taken in accordance with the law.

“All political parties are unanimous that the award of death penalty after due process and overwhelming evidence to a foreign spy is the correct decision. The whole nation is solidly united against any threat to Pakistan’s security,” Sartaj Aziz said.

*Source: The News*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/paki...n-kulbhushan-jadhav-to-un-report-1996604.html

Islamabad: Pakistan has prepared a new dossier about alleged militant activities of Indian prisoner on death row Kulbhushan Jadhav and will share it with the UN and foreign envoys stationed here, media reports have said.

The new dossier is based on Jadhav's early testimonial and statements given in front of the Field General Court Martial about his alleged involvement in espionage and sabotage activities in Karachi and Balochistan, reports said.

The document contains the attested report of Court Martial General, as well as the court proceedings timeline, The Nation reported.

Jadhav, 46, was tried through Field General Court Martial (FGCM) under the Pakistan Army Act (PAA) and was awarded the death sentence. Army chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa confirmed the death sentence last week.

The documents will also contain details of arrests and raids done by Pakistan security agencies on Jadhav's tip-offs.

"The dossier will be handed over to different ambassadors in Islamabad. The Pakistani envoys across the world will also present it to their host states," the paper said.

The document will also be shared with the United Nations and other global organisations, it added.

On Friday, Indian High Commissioner Gautam Bambawale said they would appeal against the death sentence to Jadhav and demanded from Pakistan a certified copy of the charge-sheet as well as the army court order in the case, besides seeking consular access to the retired Indian navy officer.

Pakistan claims its security forces had arrested Jadhav from the restive Balochistan province on March 3 last year after he reportedly entered from Iran. It also claimed that he was "a serving officer in the Indian Navy." 

The Pakistan Army had also released a "confessional video" of Jadhav after his arrest.

India had acknowledged that Jadhav had served with the navy but denied that he has any connection with the government.

The Jadhav episode could further strain the India- Pakistan ties which were hit after attacks in Pathankot and Uri by Pakistan-based terrorists last year.


First Published: Sunday, April 16, 2017 - 14:15


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/pak-army-rules-out-consular-access-to-kulbhushan-jadhav-1997037.html

Islamabad: Upping the ante, Pakistan's Army on Monday ruled out consular access to Kulbhushan Jadhav, days after India had made a strong case for the access to the Indian prisoner on death row.

Jadhav, 46, was awarded death sentence by the Field General Court Martial last week, evoking a sharp reaction in India which warned Pakistan of consequences and damage to bilateral ties if the "pre-meditated murder" was carried out.

"Under the law we cannot give consular access to Khubhushan who was involved in spying," Pakistan Military spokesman Major General Asif Ghafoor told reporters.


However, Indian officials in New Delhi maintained that there was no communication from Pakistan on the denial of consular access.


Pakistan has denied India's request for consular access to Jadhav over a dozen times in the last one year.

On Friday, Indian High Commissioner in Islamabad Gautam Bambawale had met Pakistan Foreign Secretary Tehmina Janjua and demanded a certified copy of the charge-sheet as well as the army court order in the Jadhav case, besides seeking consular access to the retired Indian navy officer.

Addressing the media in Rawalpindi today, Maj Gen Ghafoor said that Jadhav was involved in anti-state activities so he had to face court martial.

"It was duty of the army (to apprehend and punish him). We have not compromised on it and awarded him punishment. We will not compromise on this issue in future also," he said.

He said all legal requirements were fulfilled in the trial of Jadhav which resulted in his conviction.

"The court martial is based on such evidence which cannot be refuted at any forum," he said.

He said the Indian man can appeal against the judgement in the army appellate court and then to the army chief against the decision of the appellate court.

The spokesman said the convict can also file an appeal to the Supreme Court and the president of Pakistan.

"We will defend his conviction at every forum," he said.

Pakistan claims its security forces had arrested Jadhav from the restive Balochistan province on March 3 last year after he reportedly entered from Iran. It also claimed that he was "a serving officer in the Indian Navy."

The Pakistan Army had also released a "confessional video" of Jadhav after his arrest.

However, India denied Pakistan's contention and maintained that Jadhav was kidnapped by the Pakistan authorities.

India had acknowledged that Jadhav had served with the navy but denied that he has any connection with the government.

***********
http://zeenews.india.com/india/kulb...secure-his-release-from-pakistan-1997138.html

Islamabad: A PIL was filed in the Delhi High Court on Tuesday seeking international court's intervention in securing the immediate release of Indian national Kulbhushan Jadhav, who has been sentenced to death over spying allegations by a military court in Pakistan.

The PIL seeks response from the Centre on exploring remedies via International Court of Justice (ICJ) for securing Kulbhushan Jadhav's release. 

The move comes a day after Pakistan's Army categorically ruled out consular access to Kulbhushan Jadhav despite the Indian government making a strong case for gaining access to the Indian prisoner on death row.


Jadhav, 46, was awarded death sentence by the Field General Court Martial last week, evoking a sharp reaction in India which warned Pakistan of consequences and damage to bilateral ties if the "pre-meditated murder" was carried out.

"Under the law we cannot give consular access to Khubhushan who was involved in spying," Pakistan military spokesman Major General Asif Ghafoor told reporters.

However, Indian officials maintained that there was no communication from Pakistan on the denial of consular access.

Pakistan has denied India's request for consular access to Jadhav over a dozen times in the last one year.

On Friday, Indian High Commissioner in Islamabad Gautam Bambawale had met Pakistan foreign secretary Tehmina Janjua and demanded a certified copy of the chargesheet as well as the army court order in the Jadhav case, besides seeking consular access to the retired Indian navy officer.

Addressing the media in Rawalpindi on Monday, Maj Gen Ghafoor said that Jadhav was involved in anti-state activities so he had to face court martial.

"It was duty of the Army (to apprehend and punish him). We have not compromised on it and awarded him punishment. We will not compromise on this issue in future also," he said.

He said all legal requirements were fulfilled in the trial of Jadhav which resulted in his conviction.

"The court martial is based on such evidence which cannot be refuted at any forum," he said.

He said the Indian man can appeal against the judgement in the army appellate court and then to the army chief against the decision of the appellate court.

The spokesman said the convict can also file an appeal to the Supreme Court and the president of Pakistan.

"We will defend his conviction at every forum," he said.

Pakistan claims its security forces had arrested Jadhav from the restive Balochistan province on March 3 last year after he reportedly entered from Iran. It also claimed that he was "a serving officer in the Indian Navy."


----------



## Riz

Indian logic... How can be a spy carry his passport with him
Pak response.... The way uri and pathan court attackers been sent by pak army with POF made weapons and made in pak biscuits & dry fruits.. 
Only.. Only Indians are too smart, others are fools and uneducated.. Pathetic lier and looser Republic of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Tshering22 said:


> Why so?
> 
> If he is indeed our naval intelligence officer, he served the country with his head held high. It is a shame that we couldn't extract him out through backdoor dealings.
> 
> I really hope the GOI can take care of his family when he has sacrificed his life.


wow just fucking wow.I am amazed by the level of bullshit and hypocrisy of you Indians. At first when we captured him i remember no one from your side was accepting him as a RAW indian naval officer but now when we sentenced him to death you are crying in pain and saluting him for the civilians he killed inside pakistan??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raider 21

SecularNationalist said:


> wow just fucking wow.I am amazed by the level of bullshit and hypocrisy of you Indians. At first when we captured him i remember no one from your side was accepting him as a RAW indian naval officer but now when we sentenced him to death you are crying in pain and saluting him for the civilians he killed inside pakistan??


Their people might be in shock. It is disbelieving to them that their country's intelligence agency had a major hand in financing terrorism in a neighboring country. No matter what their people believe or not....their country's spy has been captured and charged on terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

SecularNationalist said:


> wow just fucking wow.I am amazed by the level of bullshit and hypocrisy of you Indians. At first when we captured him i remember no one from your side was accepting him as a RAW indian naval officer but now when we sentenced him to death you are crying in pain and saluting him for the civilians he killed inside pakistan??


If Pakistanis knew what the Indians were doing and have done within Pakistan they would not only support Yadhav's hanging but the hanging of each and every RAW agent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

haviZsultan said:


> If Pakistanis knew what the Indians were doing and have done within Pakistan they would not only support Yadhav's hanging but the hanging of each and every RAW agent.


If he was some indian soldier killing our armed soldiers then they can salute him for his actions.What he did inside pakistan was the lowest of the low i.e arranging bomb blasts to kill unarmed civilians including women and children,killing unarmed poor workers of CPEC projects etc.And see these indians are supporting a hardcore terrorist and a top notch criminal.After all these hypocrite people elected a terrorist PM.And yet they have the audacity to call us terrorists.
I hope that piece of scum will be dressed in indian flag and hanged by his nuts in public to make an example out of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

SecularNationalist said:


> wow just fucking wow.I am amazed by the level of bullshit and hypocrisy of you Indians. At first when we captured him i remember no one from your side was accepting him as a RAW indian naval officer but now when we sentenced him to death you are crying in pain and saluting him for the civilians he killed inside pakistan??



Which is why, I said IF and not sure.

None of us know why you picked him up from Iran's Chahbahar port. He isn't a RAW officer for sure. Otherwise, GOI would have adopted the protocol of plausible deniability. Instead the government is arguing his case out because he was NOT in Pakistan but in Iran, whose government openly said that Jadhav has done nothing illegal on their territory i.e. not spied.

Seriously man.


----------



## Shamayl

https://thewire.in/125327/india-den...tions-weakens-its-case-for-kulbhushan-jadhav/


----------



## Ahmad Sajjad Paracha

Dr. Abdul Basit said:


> A good read, article by Javed Chaudhry,
> 
> اجیت دوول بھارت کے قومی سلامتی کے مشیر ہیں‘ یہ نریندر مودی کے انتہائی قریب ہیں اور یہ اپنے جارحانہ انٹیلی جنس آپریشنز کی وجہ سے انڈین جیمز بانڈ کہلاتے
> ہیں‘بھارت میں گولڈن ٹمپل آپریشن ہو‘ درگاہ حضرت بل کا ایشو ہو‘ سری نگر سے غیر ملکی سیاحوں کا اغواء ہو یا پھر ائیر انڈیا کے طیارے کی ہائی جیکنگ ہو اجیت دوول نے ہر بڑے آپریشن میں اہم کردار ادا کیا۔
> 
> 
> 
> یہ بھارتی ایجنٹ کی حیثیت سے سات سال پاکستان میں بھی رہے‘ یہ بیس سال سے بلوچستان اور سندھ میں پاکستان کو نقصان پہنچا رہے ہیں‘ یہ پاکستان کو ’’مصروف‘‘ رکھنے کے لیے ’’بلوچستان میں مسائل پیدا کریں‘‘ جیسی فلاسفی کے بانی بھی ہیں‘ یہ بلوچ علیحدگی پسندوں سے رابطے میں بھی ہیں‘ کلبھوشن یادیو اس اجیت دوول کا رشتہ دار ہے‘ کلبھوشن پولیس افسروں کے خاندان سے تعلق رکھتا ہے‘ اس کا والد سدھیر یادیو ممبئی پولیس کا کمشنر رہا جب کہ چچا سبھاش یادیو باندرا پولیس اسٹیشن کا انچارج تھا۔
> 
> یہ لوگ ممبئی کے مضافات میں پودائی میں رہتے ہیں‘ کلبھوشن نے 1987ء میں نیشنل ڈیفنس اکیڈمی جوائن کی اور یہ 1991ء میں انڈین نیوی کا حصہ بن گیا‘ یہ ترقی کرتا ہوا نیوی میں کمانڈر بن گیا‘ یہ عہدہ لیفٹیننٹ کرنل کے برابر ہوتا ہے‘ 13 دسمبر2001ء کو انڈین پارلیمنٹ پر حملہ ہوا‘ کلبوشن یادیو نے اس حملے کے بعد ’’را‘‘ جوائن کرنے کا فیصلہ کیا اور یہ عارضی طور پر نیوی سے ’’را‘‘ میں شفٹ ہو گیا‘ یہ اب بیک وقت را اور نیوی دونوں کا ملازم تھا‘ اجیت دوول اس زمانے میں انڈین انٹیلی جنس بیورو کے ڈائریکٹر تھے‘ یہ بلوچستان اور کراچی پر کام کر رہے تھے۔
> 
> اجیت دوول نے کلبھوشن یادیو کو ’’بلوچستان ونگ‘‘ میں بھجوا دیا‘اس نے دو سال ٹریننگ لی‘ فارسی اور بلوچی زبان سیکھی‘ حسین مبارک پٹیل کے جعلی نام سے پونا سے پاسپورٹ بنوایا اور یہ ایران کے ساحلی شہر ’’چاہ بہار‘‘ آ گیا‘ کلبھوشن نے چاہ بہار میں کارگو کمپنی کھول لی‘ یہ چاہ بہار کیوں آیا تھا یہ وجہ کم دلچسپ نہیں‘ چاہ بہار میں دراصل بھارت نے اپنا انٹیلی جنس بیس قائم کر رکھا ہے‘ یہ دفتر بھارت نے ایران کی باقاعدہ اجازت سے بنایا‘ چاہ بہار گوادر سے متصل ساحلی شہر ہے‘ را یہاں بیٹھ کر گوادر اور اقتصادی راہداری کو آسانی سے نشانہ بنا سکتی ہے‘ یہ بیس اس لیے چاہ بہار میں بنایا گیا۔
> 
> اب سوال یہ پیدا ہوتا ہے کلبھوشن جب اصل نام سے ایران جا سکتا تھا تو یہ جعلی نام سے چاہ بہار کیوں آیا؟یہ وجہ بھی کم دلچسپ نہیں‘ بھارت دراصل کلبھوشن یادیو کی کارروائیوں کو ایران سے بھی خفیہ رکھنا چاہتا تھا چنانچہ یہ حسین مبارک کی شناخت سے تاجر بن کر وہاں پہنچ گیا‘ کلبھوشن 2004ء اور 2005ء میں کراچی بھی آیا اور یہاں بھی اس نے اپنے رابطے استوار کیے‘ یہ ترقی کرتا کرتا پاکستان آپریشن کا سربراہ بن گیا۔
> 
> بھارت نے اسے چار سو ملین ڈالر (یہ رقم پاکستانی روپوں میں 41ارب روپے بنتی ہے) دیے‘ کلبھوشن نے یہ رقم بلوچ علیحدگی پسندوں اور کراچی میں بدامنی پھیلانے والے گروپوں میں تقسیم کی‘ یہ حربیار مری‘ براہمداغ بگٹی اور عزیر بلوچ جیسے لوگوں سے بھی رابطے میں تھا اور یہ ایم کیو ایم (پرانی) کے لوگوں کو بھی فنڈز دیتا تھا۔
> 
> پاکستان کے خفیہ ادارے بلوچستان اور کراچی آپریشن کے دوران حسین مبارک پٹیل تک پہنچے‘ پاکستان کو پتہ چلا بلوچستان کے علیحدگی پسند ہوں‘ کراچی کے مافیاز ہوں یا پھر ملک میں خودکش حملہ آوروں کے ماسٹر مائینڈ ہوں یہ تمام لوگ آخر میں چاہ بہار سے آپریٹ ہوتے ہیں‘ حسین مبارک اس دوران جب انڈیا جاتا تھا تو یہ وہاں سے بھی اپنے کارندوں کو پیغام دیتا تھا‘کلبھوشن کی بھارتی لوکیشن بھی ہمارے اداروں کے نوٹس میں آتی رہی یوں یہ شخص آہستہ آہستہ پاکستانی ایجنسیوں کے سامنے کھلتا چلا گیا یہاں تک کہ جنرل راحیل شریف اور ڈی جی آئی ایس آئی جنرل رضوان نے اسے پکڑنے کا فیصلہ کر لیا۔
> 
> یہ ایک مشکل ٹاسک تھا‘ کلبھوشن عام جاسوس نہیں تھا‘ یہ پاکستان آپریشن کا سربراہ تھا‘ یہ ’’فیلڈ آپریٹر‘‘ تھا اور دنیا میں آج تک کوئی ملک کسی دوسرے ملک کے اتنے بڑے انٹیلی جنس آفیسر کو نہیں پکڑ سکا لیکن ہمارے اداروں نے یہ تاریخ بدل دی‘ آئی ایس آئی کے لوگوں کو کلبھوشن یادیو کو پاکستان لانے میں ڈیڑھ سال لگ گیا‘ ادارے نے اس عرصے میں بلوچ علیحدگی پسندوں میں اپنے لوگ ڈویلپ کیے‘ یہ لوگ آہستہ آہستہ حسین مبارک سے براہ راست رابطے میں آئے اور آخر میں ان لوگوں نے اسے پاکستان کی ایک انتہائی اہم شخصیت کے اغواء اور قتل کا ایک ’’فول پروف‘‘ منصوبہ پیش کر دیا۔
> 
> یہ منصوبہ اس قدر اعلیٰ تھا کہ حسین مبارک پٹیل پاکستان آنے پر مجبور ہو گیا‘ یہ اجیت دوول کے روکنے پر بھی نہ رکا اور یہ تین مارچ 2016ء کو ایران سرحد کراس کر کے پاکستان آ گیا‘ یہ بلوچستان کے ضلع خاران کی تحصیل ماشکیل آیا اور گرفتار ہو گیا‘ کلبھوشن کے پاس گرفتاری کے بعد دو آپشن تھے‘ یہ حسین مبارک پٹیل کی شناخت پر ڈٹا رہتا‘ ٹارچر سہتا اور اس دوران دنیا سے گزر جاتا یا پھر یہ خود کو فوج کا حاضر سروس آفیسر ڈکلیئر کرتا اور قانون کے مطابق مراعات حاصل کرتا‘ کلبھوشن سمجھ دار تھا‘ اس نے دوسرا آپشن لے لیا‘ اس نے اپنی شناخت کھول دی یوں پاکستان اسے جنگی مجرم کا اسٹیٹس دینے اور اسے حاضر سروس آفیسر کی تمام مراعات دینے پر مجبور ہوگیا۔
> 
> کلبھوشن یادیو نے اچھا بچہ بن کر اپنے سارے رابطے پاکستان کے حوالے کر دیے‘ اس کی اطلاعات پر ملک کے مختلف حصوں سے چار سو لوگ گرفتار ہوئے‘ اسلحے کی بھاری کھیپ بھی برآمد ہوئی اور ایم کیو ایم اور پیپلز امن کمیٹی میں چھپے ملک دشمن عناصر بھی سامنے آ گئے‘ کلبھوشن را کے 13 اہم لوگوں سے بھی رابطے میں تھا‘ یہ ان سے براہ راست احکامات لیتا تھا‘ یہ لوگ بھی سامنے آ گئے۔
> 
> تفتیش کے دوران کلبھوشن سے ان لوگوں کو فون بھی کرائے گئے اور ان کی گفتگو بھی ریکارڈ کی گئی‘ پاکستانی مجرموں نے بھی کلبھوشن سے رابطوں‘ فنڈز‘ اسلحہ اور مختلف آپریشنز کا اعتراف کرلیا‘ پاک فوج نے آرمی ایکٹ 1923ء کے تحت کلبھوشن کا فیلڈجنرل کورٹ مارشل کیا اور اسے 10 اپریل کو سزائے موت سنا دی۔
> 
> کلبھوشن یادیو کی گرفتاری اور سزائے موت کے بعد بھارت خوفناک مسائل میں الجھ گیا‘ اقوام متحدہ کی سیکیورٹی کونسل کی قرار داد 1373 کے تحت کسی دوسرے ملک میں ریاستی دہشت گردی خوفناک جرم ہے‘ پاکستان کلبھوشن کے اعترافات اور ثبوت سیکیورٹی کونسل میں لے جائے گا جس کے بعد بھارت کے لیے جواب دینا مشکل ہو جائے گا‘ کلبھوشن کی کارروائیوں کے دوران شہید ہونے والے پاکستانی شہریوں کے لواحقین بھی بھارت کے خلاف عالمی عدالت میں جا سکتے ہیں‘ یہ مرحلہ بھی بھارت کے لیے مشکل ہو گا۔
> 
> بھارت کو کلبھوشن یادیو کا کیس لڑنے کے لیے اسے سرکاری ملازم تسلیم کرنا ہوگا‘ بھارت کا یہ قدم اسے مزید سفارتی مسائل میں الجھا دے گا‘ بھارت میں ’’را‘‘ کیبنٹ ڈویژن کے ماتحت ہے‘ لوک سبھا میں جس دن کسی رکن نے کلبھوشن کی فنڈنگ کا سوال اٹھا دیا کیبنٹ ڈویژن اس دن ان چار سو ملین ڈالرز کے آڈٹ پر مجبور ہو جائے گی جو کلبھوشن یادیو نے چاہ بہار میں بیٹھ کر پاکستان کے خلاف استعمال کیے تھے‘ یہ آڈٹ بھارت کو دہشت گرد ملک ثابت کرنے کے لیے کافی ہو گا۔
> 
> بھارت میں یہ سوال بھی اٹھے گا کہ اجیت دوول نے کس قانون کے تحت اپنے ایک عزیز کو ’’پاکستان آپریشن‘‘ کا سربراہ بنایا اور اسے کس قاعدے کے تحت چار سو ملین ڈالر خرچ کرنے کی اجازت دی؟ بھارت میں را کی اہلیت پر بھی سوال اٹھے گاکیونکہ جس ملک کا ڈائریکٹر جنرل لیول کا افسر نہ صرف دوسرے ملک کے اندر سے گرفتار ہو جائے بلکہ وہ چند گھنٹوں میں اپنے پورے ادارے کی تمام خفیہ معلومات بھی دوسرے ملک کے حوالے کر دے اس ملک کے خفیہ ادارے کی کیا عزت بچتی ہے اور یہ بھی پوچھا جائے گا بھارت نے چاہ بہار میں را کا بیس کیوں بنا رکھا ہے؟
> 
> بھارتی حکومت کو ان سارے سوالوں کے جواب دینا ہوں گے اور بھارت جوں جوں ان سوالوں کے جواب دیتا جائے گا پاکستان کا کیس مضبوط ہوتا جائے گا‘ دنیا یہ ماننے پر مجبور ہو جائے گی بھارت پاکستان میں دہشت گردی بھی کرا رہا تھا اور ملک کو توڑنے کی سازش بھی‘ کلبھوشن یادیو نے پاکستان کو خوفناک نقصان پہنچایا‘ یہ ہمارے ہزاروں لوگوں کا قاتل ہے لیکن یہ اس کے ساتھ ساتھ پاکستان کا محسن بھی ثابت ہوا‘ پاکستان اس کی گرفتاری سے مضبوط ہوا۔
> 
> کراچی میں امن‘ ایم کیو ایم کے تین حصے اور پیپلز امن کمیٹی کا زوال یہ کلبھوشن کی گرفتاری کا نتیجہ ہے‘ یہ اس کی فراہم کردہ معلومات تھیں جس نے کراچی کے حالات بہتر بنائے‘ بلوچستان میں بھی امن ہو رہا ہے‘ فراری بھی ہتھیار پھینک رہے ہیں‘ یہ بھی اس کی معلومات کا کمال ہے‘کلبھوشن یادیو کی وجہ سے خطے میں ایران کا کردار بھی کھل کر سامنے آ رہا ہے‘ پہلے یہ ایران سے پاکستان آیا اور گرفتار ہوا اور بعد ازاں تحریک طالبان کے امیر ملا منصور ایران سے واپس آتے ہوئے ڈرون حملے کا نشانہ بن گئے اور ان دونوں سے پہلے اسامہ بن لادن کی اہلیہ ایران میں مقیم رہی‘ وہ ایران سے پاکستان آئی اور اسامہ بن لادن کے خلاف کارروائی شروع ہو گئی۔
> 
> ہمیں ان تمام واقعات کا تجزیہ کر کے ایران کے ساتھ اپنے تعلقات کا ازسر نو جائزہ لینا ہو گا‘ ایران ہمیں جنرل راحیل شریف اور اسلامی دنیا کی مشترکہ فوج پر ڈکٹیشن دینے کی کوشش کر رہا ہے لیکن دوسری طرف یہ پاکستان کے دشمنوں کو پناہ بھی دے رہا ہے اور انھیں سفارتی اور زمینی سہولتیں بھی فراہم کر رہا ہے‘ یہ کہاں کا انصاف ہے‘ یہ کہاں کی دوستی ہے اور یہ کہاں کی ہمسائیگی ہے لہٰذا ہمیں اب ایران کو بھی سخت جواب دینا ہو گا‘ ہمیں اس کے ساتھ بھی اپنے تعلقات کی نوعیت طے کرنا ہوگی۔


Thanx a lot for sharing this article was quite informative.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Defence.pk mobile app

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Tshering22 said:


> Which is why, I said IF and not sure.
> 
> None of us know why you picked him up from Iran's Chahbahar port. He isn't a RAW officer for sure. Otherwise, GOI would have adopted the protocol of plausible deniability. Instead the government is arguing his case out because he was NOT in Pakistan but in Iran, whose government openly said that Jadhav has done nothing illegal on their territory i.e. not spied.
> 
> Seriously man.


That,s 100% indian theory.He was arrested inside pakistan and he confessed his crimes on a video tape.


----------



## Tshering22

SecularNationalist said:


> That,s 100% indian theory.He was arrested inside pakistan and he confessed his crimes on a video tape.



Then why would Iran make a statement about him not doing anything illegal in their country?

Give me a room and a tied non-combatant man and I can make him confess anything.

Do you really think real spies who are hardened to endure torture will spill out secrets, will admit on camera?

Never will they do it. Either your spies or our spies or anyone's spies.

He was a non-combatant ex-Navy staffer.


----------



## Chellam

Tshering22 said:


> Then why would Iran make a statement about him not doing anything illegal in their country?
> 
> Give me a room and a tied non-combatant man and I can make him confess anything.
> 
> Do you really think real spies who are hardened to endure torture will spill out secrets, will admit on camera?
> 
> Never will they do it. Either your spies or our spies or anyone's spies.
> 
> He was a non-combatant ex-Navy staffer.



Neutral Country German told that he was kidnapped from Iran by Taliban and sold to ISI

Still this guys are not even Believing that, 

http://thediplomat.com/2017/04/kulbhushan-jadhav-the-latest-victim-of-strained-india-pakistan-ties/


----------



## Tshering22

Chellam said:


> Neutral Country German told that he was kidnapped from Iran by Taliban and sold to ISI
> 
> Still this guys are not even Believing that,
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2017/04/kulbhushan-jadhav-the-latest-victim-of-strained-india-pakistan-ties/



Exactly. 

Why would Iranian government issue a statement if this guy was a spy?

We need to get Jadhav back safely.


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Chellam said:


> Still this guys are not even Believing that,



Awww to much innocence, carrying 2 names, he was business man in iran according to india then where is Company registration Number, what type of company he has, Tax return file ? kidnapped FIR ? Business Account ? Clients information ? how many employee he has?? 

Still u r not beveling that u r exposed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chellam

ahmedlatif said:


> Awww to much innocence, carrying 2 names, he was business man in iran according to india then where is Company registration Number, what type of company he has, Tax return file ? kidnapped FIR ? Business Account ? Clients information ? how many employee he has??
> 
> Still u r not beveling that u r exposed



He is not doing Business in India to get all this info just like that,

India need to talk to him first to get at least basic details, 

One more thing, we can't accept everything as just like what Pakistan says,

2nd Your Minister also clearly said that Pakistan don't have enough evidence to give death sentence to Yadav

3rd Passport and Name don't Provo that he is terror or spy( we can also make fake passport in the name of Pakistani and capture him and prove that he is terror and spy) need More evidence that he is spy and terror

4th if he is terror Pakistan have to Provide document that he is involved in terror attacks ( where and how he involved Directly or indirectly or support provided like gun or any Material and the list goes on) 

As per Pakistan Media and army they just said that he is involved in terror attached in Pakistan which not enough to the world or any one

we have support from 2 country by their own, and adding your minister word also favor us,

Still You are believing that Pakistan exposed India


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Chellam said:


> He is not doing Business in India to get all this info just like that,
> 
> India need to talk to him first to get at least basic details,
> 
> One more thing, we can't accept everything as just like what Pakistan says,
> 
> 2nd Your Minister also clearly said that Pakistan don't have enough evidence to give death sentence to Yadav
> 
> 3rd Passport and Name don't Provo that he is terror or spy( we can also make fake passport in the name of Pakistani and capture him and prove that he is terror and spy) need More evidence that he is spy and terror
> 
> 4th if he is terror Pakistan have to Provide document that he is involved in terror attacks ( where and how he involved Directly or indirectly or support provided like gun or any Material and the list goes on)
> 
> As per Pakistan Media and army they just said that he is involved in terror attached in Pakistan which not enough to the world or any one
> 
> we have support from 2 country by their own, and adding your minister word also favor us,
> 
> Still You are believing that Pakistan exposed India



1) Can u give me link for Pakistan minister said this, we dont have evidence ? 
2) He arrested in Baluchistan with out pakistani visa and he was spreading massage of love ? like dont fight each other and live in peace ?
3) He is not retired Indian Navy officer ? 
4) ur minister told he was doing business in iran and ISI kidnapped him .!! 






listen form 3.00 he was doing business in Iran.. this is ur media


----------



## F86 Saber

Chellam said:


> He is not doing Business in India to get all this info just like that,
> 
> India need to talk to him first to get at least basic details,
> 
> One more thing, we can't accept everything as just like what Pakistan says,
> 
> 2nd Your Minister also clearly said that Pakistan don't have enough evidence to give death sentence to Yadav
> 
> 3rd Passport and Name don't Provo that he is terror or spy( we can also make fake passport in the name of Pakistani and capture him and prove that he is terror and spy) need More evidence that he is spy and terror
> 
> 4th if he is terror Pakistan have to Provide document that he is involved in terror attacks ( where and how he involved Directly or indirectly or support provided like gun or any Material and the list goes on)
> 
> As per Pakistan Media and army they just said that he is involved in terror attached in Pakistan which not enough to the world or any one
> 
> we have support from 2 country by their own, and adding your minister word also favor us,
> 
> Still You are believing that Pakistan exposed India



I really hate when children pose as adults and try to show that they have infinite knowledge about a specific subject which they know jack squat about. There is no further documentary proof required after he confessed, he can be punished under the law. Like i said earlier, his hanging is symbolic, the information he has provided has been very useful for our LEA's. 




Chellam said:


> Neutral Country German told that he was kidnapped from Iran by Taliban and sold to ISI
> 
> Still this guys are not even Believing that,
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2017/04/kulbhushan-jadhav-the-latest-victim-of-strained-india-pakistan-ties/



Really? You are quoting an article written by a "_K. S. Venkatachalam". 

What you don't know is that the same "German Diplomat" also said that _



> _
> Replying to a query from TOI, Mulack said on Wednesday that his information was based on speculation from reliable sources.
> 
> "Well, that was an *unconfirmed speculation* from reliable sources which I cannot identify, nor confirm. Maybe it is *not true,*" said Mulack.
> _


_
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...plomat-gunter-mulack/articleshow/58151984.cms_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chellam

ahmedlatif said:


> 1) Can u give me link for Pakistan minister said this, we dont have evidence ?
> 2) He arrested in Baluchistan with out pakistani visa and he was spreading massage of love ? like dont fight each other and live in peace ?
> 3) He is not retired Indian Navy officer ?
> 4) ur minister told he was doing business in iran and ISI kidnapped him .!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> listen form 3.00 he was doing business in Iran.. this is ur media



It's not a Minister I wrongly Mentioned, sorry for that

Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz 

read the below link

https://www.dawn.com/news/1301190



F86 Saber said:


> I really hate when children pose as adults and try to show that they have infinite knowledge about a specific subject which they know jack squat about. There is no further documentary proof required after he confessed, he can be punished under the law. Like i said earlier, his hanging is symbolic, the information he has provided has been very useful for our LEA's.



Really i am also hate the people when pose as they only every thing,

you guys are not even provide full confession video,


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Chellam said:


> It's not a Minister I wrongly Mentioned, sorry for that
> 
> Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz
> 
> read the below link
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1301190
> 
> 
> 
> Really i am also hate the people when pose as they only every thing,
> 
> you guys are not even provide full confession video,



*Insufficient Evidence delays Jadhav dossier: Aziz*
*UPDATED DEC 08, 2016 04:14PM*
DELAY 
Intelligence agencies have been investigating Yadav’s role in sponsoring terrorism in Pakistan and his local connections for close to nine months now. The intelligence agencies have been told to strengthen the evidence with a view to making it water tight and convincing for the *international community.*

Mr Aziz said further information had been sought. But, he was not sure when the task would be completed. *“I don’t know how long they would take to give additional information*,” Mr Aziz told the Senate body.

The Adviser had said that *the investigations regarding the network of Kulbhushan Yadav are ongoing and the dossier shall be completed upon conclusion of the investigation,”* a statement from the spokesman’s office said.

TODAY IS *20 April 2017*. 

When Pakistan got sufficient evidence then *Pakistan announce death sentence*..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

Tshering22 said:


> Then why would Iran make a statement about him not doing anything illegal in their country?
> 
> Give me a room and a tied non-combatant man and I can make him confess anything.
> 
> Do you really think real spies who are hardened to endure torture will spill out secrets, will admit on camera?
> 
> Never will they do it. Either your spies or our spies or anyone's spies.
> 
> He was a non-combatant ex-Navy staffer.


Because he did not did anything illegal in iran because that was not his agenda.He was using iran and he can easily cross the border and easily commit his terrorist activities inside pakistan.
When you deal with our ISI and military interrogators you have to speak truth does not matter how good spy you are


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Kalbhusan said he can present a uae letter he needs a joint comission too


----------



## foxtrot1

SecularNationalist said:


> .He was using iran and he can easily cross the border and easily commit his terrorist activities inside pakistan



By carrying a valid Indian passport which has NO Pakistani VISA. So that he helps ISI to catch him right?


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Tshering22 said:


> Do you really think real spies who are hardened to endure torture will spill out secrets, will admit on camera?



You watch too many movies. 

People crack, it's only a matter of when.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

SecularNationalist said:


> That,s 100% indian theory.He was arrested inside pakistan and he confessed his crimes on a video tape.


100% fake propaganda.
352 seconds of video clip with 102 cuts but without audio cuts.
Awesome I desperately want to meet that editor.

Jadhav's case is only a bargaining propaganda. GoI will bring its Enemies on their knees.
*Don't Rush, Just wait n watch*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raider 21

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> You watch too many movies.
> 
> People crack, it's only a matter of when.


Yup. He was no average spy. He is a member of the Indian military intelligence community on hire by RAW for instigating, financing and assisting in terrorism in Pakistan. As loyal as he was to his nation for over 13 years, getting caught was the last of his worries and I guess that is why the shock is there. He has a number of charges against him and that is why he got the death penalty.



X_Killer said:


> 100% fake propaganda.
> 352 seconds of video clip with 102 cuts but without audio cuts.
> Awesome I want to meet with that editor.
> 
> Jadhav's case is only a bargaining propaganda. GoI will bring its Enemies on their knees.
> Don't rush, just wait n watch


Cool profile pic sir. Are you training to get your wings of gold on Goshawks in the US ??


----------



## Tshering22

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> You watch too many movies.
> 
> People crack, it's only a matter of when.



Nope. This is just your assumption.

Kidnapping nationals of another hostile nation from a third country is not only wrong but can open a needless pandora's box of problems. 

This wouldn't have become a consular matter had he been a spy. 

Plausible deniability is what countries maintain if spies are caught. Not fight over them.



SecularNationalist said:


> Because he did not did anything illegal in iran because that was not his agenda.He was using iran and he can easily cross the border and easily commit his terrorist activities inside pakistan.
> When you deal with our ISI and military interrogators you have to speak truth does not matter how good spy you are



You do know what this could do, right? Picking off random people from other countries can trigger a very nasty diplomatic and espionage game.


----------



## X_Killer

Knuckles said:


> Cool profile pic sir. Are you training to get your wings of gold on Goshawks in the US ??


It was a voluntary flight session. Awesome experience

Proof of PAKISTAN's conspiracy against Mr. Kulbhushan Jadhav.

"The Lahore High Court Bar Association has threatened to cancel the membership of any lawyer who extends his services to Jadhav to file an appeal in a higher court. "
- Source: DHNS

There is no legal judicial system in the state either it is civil or military court.


----------



## F86 Saber

Tshering22 said:


> Nope. This is just your assumption.
> 
> Kidnapping nationals of another hostile nation from a third country is not only wrong but can open a needless pandora's box of problems.
> 
> This wouldn't have become a consular matter had he been a spy.
> 
> Plausible deniability is what countries maintain if spies are caught. Not fight over them.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know what this could do, right? Picking off random people from other countries can trigger a very nasty diplomatic and espionage game.



Well it can also mean he is too important to be left to rot in a Pakistani graveyard and since Pakistan did not pay heed to the back channel contact, RAW was not left with any choice other than to bring it out in the open and try to prove that KB is not a spy and try to apply international pressure on Pakistan. GOI obviously couldn't hide that he was a member of the Indian Navy so instead they made up a story about him being a "retired" Navy officer.



X_Killer said:


> It was a voluntary flight session. Awesome experience
> 
> Proof of PAKISTAN's conspiracy against Mr. Kulbhushan Jadhav.
> 
> "The Lahore High Court Bar Association has threatened to cancel the membership of any lawyer who extends his services to Jadhav to file an appeal in a higher court. "
> - Source: DHNS
> 
> There is no legal judicial system in the state either it is civil or military court.



If KB asks for a court appointed lawyer he will be provided with one however no matter what he will be hanged. This game is deeper than what you can comprehend. Why do you think KB was paraded to whole world? How difficult would it have been for our LEA's to get all the information out of him and make him vanish with no one ever finding out where he went? Do you think he is the only Indian spy we have ever caught? Why is the Indian Govt. jumping up and down to get him released? We catch Indian fishermen everyday, heck a few of them were even caught last week so why is the life of one Indian national more important than other? 

Answer to all these questions is that he is someone important and RAW needs him back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

F86 Saber said:


> We catch Indian fishermen everyday, heck a few of them were even caught last week so why is the life of one Indian national more important than other?


Recently INDIAN COAST GUARD saved Pakistani Navy Soldiers those who entered in Indian waters without any legal permission.
India reserved the right to put them in Indian Jail but India is a big hearted nation that's why they handed over those soldiers via legal channel.
If KB was a RAW agent than as per procedure GoI denied for his citizenship. It's very similar to PAKISTAN's propaganda used for various cases like when Masood Azhar arrested and sent to jail , in case of Kasab etc.
GoI is defending KB because he is a innocent Indian citizen who has no business with RAW.

As I already mentioned that
Don't Rush. Just wait n watch


----------



## Raider 21

X_Killer said:


> It was a voluntary flight session. Awesome experience
> 
> .


Which squadron ?? At Kingsville or Meridian ??


----------



## Ahmad Sajjad Paracha

X_Killer said:


> Recently INDIAN COAST GUARD saved Pakistani Navy Soldiers those who entered in Indian waters without any legal permission.
> India reserved the right to put them in Indian Jail but India is a big hearted nation that's why they handed over those soldiers via legal channel.
> If KB was a RAW agent than as per procedure GoI denied for his citizenship. It's very similar to PAKISTAN's propaganda used for various cases like when Masood Azhar arrested and sent to jail , in case of Kasab etc.
> GoI is defending KB because he is a innocent Indian citizen who has no business with RAW.
> 
> As I already mentioned that
> Don't Rush. Just wait n watch


Exactly initially he was denied as indian for one year but then when he was sentenced for death all of sudden he becomes not only indian but "son of indian soil". Seriously are u guys fucking kidding us.


----------



## X_Killer

Ahmad Sajjad Paracha said:


> Exactly initially he was denied as indian for one year but then when he was sentenced for death all of sudden he becomes not only indian but "son of indian soil". Seriously are u guys fucking kidding us.


Hope you will not be fucked by below kidding link
http://m.ndtv.com/india-news/kulbhu...equired-support-says-manohar-parrikar-1291529
GoI already responded on the same time after disclosure of arrest.
Don't prove yourself stupid again



Knuckles said:


> Which squadron ?? At Kingsville or Meridian ??


Training squadron 86, Sabrehawks, NAS Pensacola


----------



## Raider 21

X_Killer said:


> Training squadron 86, Sabrehawks, NAS Pensacola


Oh ok. Interesting to know. They train the NFOs there....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raider 21

X_Killer said:


> It was a voluntary flight session. Awesome experience


Pardon me for asking...might be going through one of the T-45 squadrons in the future. Glad to know it was a good experience


----------



## Ahmad Sajjad Paracha

X_Killer said:


> Hope you will not be fucked by below kidding link
> http://m.ndtv.com/india-news/kulbhu...equired-support-says-manohar-parrikar-1291529
> GoI already responded on the same time after disclosure of arrest.
> Don't prove yourself stupid again
> 
> 
> Training squadron 86, Sabrehawks, NAS Pensacola


Well if this is true then in that case thanx and sorry it means i was mistold by someone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Chellam said:


> Neutral Country German told that he was kidnapped from Iran by Taliban and sold to ISI
> 
> Still this guys are not even Believing that,
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2017/04/kulbhushan-jadhav-the-latest-victim-of-strained-india-pakistan-ties/


Oh boy how desperate are you guys. The claim is not by German intelligence or the givt, but just a scholarly opinion of a German diplomat Gunter Mulack. Why the heck Germany or German intelligence come into this mess and take sides? If you are going to take diplomats and scholars opinion - then boy there are some really crazy shit conspiracy theories out there from alien invasions to 9/11 being inside job etc.
Gunters clarrification for your education:
http://m.timesofindia.com/india/my-...plomat-gunter-mulack/articleshow/58151984.cms

"
Replying to a query from TOI, Mulack said on Wednesday that his information was based on speculation from reliable sources.

"Well, that was an unconfirmed speculation from reliable sources which I cannot identify, nor confirm. Maybe it is not true," said Mulack.
"

Regards


----------



## X_Killer

Knuckles said:


> Pardon me for asking...might be going through one of the T-45 squadrons in the future. Glad to know it was a good experience


Good luck 
You will surely enjoy the experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

The way Kulbhushan J. has confessed his crimes, it is quite possible that he feel so much guilty and hang himself in the prison.












That's why he should be kept under observation and his every movement should be recorded.


----------



## SecularNationalist

X_Killer said:


> 100% fake propaganda.
> 352 seconds of video clip with 102 cuts but without audio cuts.
> Awesome I desperately want to meet that editor.
> 
> Jadhav's case is only a bargaining propaganda. GoI will bring its Enemies on their knees.
> *Don't Rush, Just wait n watch*


Then i guess the same logic applies to ajmal kasab as well(his pure indian accent and way of talking) but you hypocrite indians don,t have balls to admit that. 
Anyways i will have a boner when piece of scum yadav will be hanged.


----------



## Menace2Society

Hang him. Find his family and eliminate them all too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/indi...kistan-in-kulbhushan-jadhav-case-1999668.html

Islamabad: Indian High Commissioner Gautam Bambawale met Pakistan Foreign Secretary Tehmina Janjua over the Kulbhushan Jadhav case on Wednesday.

Besides seeking consular access, India has requested the Pakistani side to grant visas to parents of Jadhav, saying that they want to meet their son.

India has also filed an appeal with Pakistan seeking the release of Jadhav, who has been sentenced to death by a Pakistani military court on charges of espionage.

Appeal, in Kulbhushan Jadhav case, filed by High Commissioner Gautam Bambawale with Pakistan Foreign Secretary in Islamabad today," the Indian High Commission in Islamabad tweeted.

Jadhav, a former Indian naval officer, was arrested in Balochistan in March 2016. Pakistan has accused him of being a spy. A military court sentenced him to death on April 10.

India has sought consular access 15 times but Pakistan has denied this every time.

Indian authorities say they have not been informed about the whereabouts of Jadhav and the condition he is in.


----------



## Raider 21

Des


Hindustani78 said:


> http://zeenews.india.com/india/indi...kistan-in-kulbhushan-jadhav-case-1999668.html
> 
> Islamabad: Indian High Commissioner Gautam Bambawale met Pakistan Foreign Secretary Tehmina Janjua over the Kulbhushan Jadhav case on Wednesday.
> 
> Besides seeking consular access, India has requested the Pakistani side to grant visas to parents of Jadhav, saying that they want to meet their son.
> 
> India has also filed an appeal with Pakistan seeking the release of Jadhav, who has been sentenced to death by a Pakistani military court on charges of espionage.
> 
> Appeal, in Kulbhushan Jadhav case, filed by High Commissioner Gautam Bambawale with Pakistan Foreign Secretary in Islamabad today," the Indian High Commission in Islamabad tweeted.
> 
> Jadhav, a former Indian naval officer, was arrested in Balochistan in March 2016. Pakistan has accused him of being a spy. A military court sentenced him to death on April 10.
> 
> India has sought consular access 15 times but Pakistan has denied this every time.
> 
> Indian authorities say they have not been informed about the whereabouts of Jadhav and the condition he is in.


Desperation, desperation and desperation. He became a formal naval officer the day he got caught.


----------



## X_Killer

SecularNationalist said:


> Then i guess the same logic applies to ajmal kasab as well(his pure indian accent and way of talking) but you hypocrite indians don,t have balls to admit that.
> Anyways i will have a boner when piece of scum yadav will be hanged.


Ajmal kasab was trial for more than 8 years in a civil court.
I can't believe that you guys are such a dumb blunt who believes in terrorism and give shelter to those who hijacked IC814 flight ( Maulana Masood Azhar).
You guys are digging your own Graves, good luck


----------



## Musafir117

To All Indian 
A wise advice, save your tears and RR when he excuted


----------



## Raider 21

X_Killer said:


> Ajmal kasab was trial for more than 8 years in a civil court.
> I can't believe that you guys are such a dumb blunt who believes in terrorism and give shelter to those who hijacked IC814 flight ( Maulana Masood Azhar).
> You guys are digging your own Graves, good luck


Interesting to have an account of events from your perspective. Are you active-duty Indian Navy ??


----------



## Pakistan First

Don't hang the monkey too quickly. 

Keep dangling him in front of the whole world. Keep showing everyone what India has been doing in Pakistan. Let bollywood make a hero out of him which will work in our favour ...... "Pakistan's terrorist is India's Hero".

And just when you feel there's little mileage left ........ announce the date of hanging and let the show be repeated again till he dangles from the noose. Thereafter, burn the body and allow his family to do the last rituals on Pakistani soil. Lyari naddi may be used instead of ganga to spread his ashes.


----------



## X_Killer

Knuckles said:


> Interesting to have an account of events from your perspective. Are you active-duty Indian Navy ??


Yup


----------



## SecularNationalist

X_Killer said:


> Ajmal kasab was trial for more than 8 years in a civil court.
> I can't believe that you guys are such a dumb blunt who believes in terrorism and give shelter to those who hijacked IC814 flight ( Maulana Masood Azhar).
> You guys are digging your own Graves, good luck


We are facing a continuous threat of terrorism and under such circumstances the military court have to make quick decisions.Terrorists like yadav need to be eliminated fast and there are enough evidence against him.


----------



## X_Killer

SecularNationalist said:


> We are facing a continuous threat of terrorism and under such circumstances the military court have to make quick decisions.Terrorists like yadav need to be eliminated fast and there are enough evidence against him.


Quick decision without giving chance to to the defending country. Wow, nice joke.
Secret evidences which cannot be shared with anyone, isn't it?
Another stupid joke.


----------



## Raider 21

X_Killer said:


> Quick decision without giving chance to to the defending country. Wow, nice joke.
> Secret evidences which cannot be shared with anyone, isn't it?
> Another stupid joke.


Your country hasn't faced terrorism like Pakistani people have. Regardless, the Indian media have changed the story multiple times and now they're trying get the Indian-American community to appeal for the death penalty of Cmdr Yadav.


----------



## atifM

Knuckles said:


> Your country hasn't faced terrorism like Pakistani people have. Regardless, the Indian media have changed the story multiple times and now they're trying get the Indian-American community to appeal for the death penalty of Cmdr Yadav.


Buddy its the China factor. Normally India and Pakistan do not touch or kidnap such senior officers. They just keep a tap.

China wanted Pakistan to fetch him and when he was fetched, and when he revealed, the Pakistan realised this shouldnt be happening. But till something can be done, Pak authorties had already made him public and this is what spoiled the thing.

China is pressurising Pak authorties not to grant any consullar access or any detail out to India. Normally India and Pakistan always do back channel talks in secracy but that secracy has been exposed to chinese because chinese found this man and asked Pakistan to get. 

It does not matter how close China is to Pakistan. In intelligence games, one cannot pressurize the other country and even in friendship the counter goes on because for i telligence its country first not the friendship.


----------



## Sully3

X_Killer said:


> Quick decision without giving chance to to the defending country. Wow, nice joke.
> Secret evidences which cannot be shared with anyone, isn't it?
> Another stupid joke.


hes on camera admitting his role, there isn't any sign of torture or forced confession. Indians need to stop burying their heads in the sand and wake up and smell the coffee. 

He was head of RAW base in Chabhar with an annual budget of $500 million to spread systematic terrorism in Pakistan. He has the blood of thousands of innocent men, women and children on his hands, he needs to be sent to hell.


----------



## Raider 21

atifM said:


> Buddy its the China factor. Normally India and Pakistan do not touch or kidnap such senior officers. They just keep a tap.
> 
> China wanted Pakistan to fetch him and when he was fetched, and when he revealed, the Pakistan realised this shouldnt be happening. But till something can be done, Pak authorties had already made him public and this is what spoiled the thing.
> 
> China is pressurising Pak authorties not to grant any consullar access or any detail out to India. Normally India and Pakistan always do back channel talks in secracy but that secracy has been exposed to chinese because chinese found this man and asked Pakistan to get.
> 
> It does not matter how close China is to Pakistan. In intelligence games, one cannot pressurize the other country and even in friendship the counter goes on because for i telligence its country first not the friendship.


Highly trained and educated military spies involved in terrorism for almost 13 years would not normally get consular access. If it was just military espionage then it easily would have been a different story.


----------



## atifM

Knuckles said:


> Highly trained and educated military spies involved in terrorism for almost 13 years would not normally get consular access. If it was just military espionage then it easily would have been a different story.



First of all I am surprized that a lt. colonel level officer (commander) is caught. Normally they (ISI) don't catch Indian of such rank but only trail because as I said in previous posts repercussion are lethal. I am sure it's China behind this. And ISI only got involved very late. Now China has got itself a safe exit by putting everything on Pakistan. And even if Pakistan wants, well due to public pressure there cannot be any deal with Indians.


----------



## Azeem Gujjar

atifM said:


> First of all I am surprized that a lt. colonel level officer (commander) is caught. Normally they (ISI) don't catch Indian of such rank but only trail because as I said in previous posts repercussion are lethal. I am sure it's China behind this. And ISI only got involved very late. Now China has got itself a safe exit by putting everything on Pakistan. And even if Pakistan wants, well due to public pressure there cannot be any deal with Indians.




Maybe it is payback for blocking Bharat from banning Masood Azhar. Who knows.. As long as Bharatis are crying, I am happy


----------



## Fledgingwings

MilSpec said:


> As a moderator you should have some sense of comprehension too.
> 
> What ZA Bhutto has to do with the matter is shows how easily your legal system breaks down when pressurized by the Army.
> 
> Any expectation of legal equity from Pakistan is farcical, when you couldn't provide that to your own prime minister, how can we expect that for an alleged spy. That was the gist of the post if you did not get it.
> 
> My post is based on precedence, not on conjecture. if you still have doubts look up Former U.S. Attorney General Ramsey Clark take on the what high courts in Pakistan can do.


If you cant follow his moderation leave the forum !no one is asking for your "WORTHY" opinions.


----------



## atifM

Azeem Gujjar said:


> Maybe it is payback for blocking Bharat from banning Masood Azhar. Who knows.. As long as Bharatis are crying, I am happy



They'r always crying. But I am of a conception that if Chinese misuse us to make Bhartis cry. I am still wondering how come there is no Chinese intel involvement and rather why ISI is taking all the headaches. Keeping our soldiers at the fore front Chinese are playing with the Ganga cow worshipers and themselves having a safe exit.


----------



## X_Killer

Knuckles said:


> Your country hasn't faced terrorism like Pakistani people have. Regardless, the Indian media have changed the story multiple times and now they're trying get the Indian-American community to appeal for the death penalty of Cmdr Yadav.





Sully3 said:


> hes on camera admitting his role, there isn't any sign of torture or forced confession.




1st : He was not a commander & His Surname is Jadhav not Yadav.
2nd: Why Pakistan feared to give Consular access to India? Probably there is something illegal going on.
3rd: Pakistan firmly rely on a fabricated 352sec confession video which has 102 video cuts but no Audio cut. Purely Stupid.
4th: India is firm with its words from the first day of release of Information about arrest it is PAKISTAN which changes its stance many times.
5th: Lahore bar council notified their lawyers not to attend Jadhav's case. If accepted, licence will be wiped. Reported by Dawn.
NOTE: 1. All links are shared in my previous posts.
2. No baseless comments will make its true. Please share your thoughts with proofs


----------



## Raider 21

X_Killer said:


> 1st : He was not a commander & His Surname is Jadhav not Yadav.
> 2nd: Why Pakistan feared to give Consular access to India? Probably there is something illegal going on.
> 3rd: Pakistan firmly rely on a fabricated 352sec confession video which has 102 video cuts but no Audio cut. Purely Stupid.
> 4th: India is firm with its words from the first day of release of Information about arrest it is PAKISTAN which changes its stance many times.
> 5th: Lahore bar council notified their lawyers not to attend Jadhav's case. If accepted, licence will be wiped. Reported by Dawn.
> NOTE: 1. All links are shared in my previous posts.
> 2. No baseless comments will make its true. Please share your thoughts with proofs


Your approach to this case as an Indian navy serviceman is pretty interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StrategicPak

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 389936


I wish to see him die soon.

Indians in Afghanistan only for espionage in Pakistan


----------



## Tiger Genie

X_Killer said:


> 1st : He was not a commander & His Surname is Jadhav not Yadav.
> 2nd: Why Pakistan feared to give Consular access to India? Probably there is something illegal going on.
> 3rd: Pakistan firmly rely on a fabricated 352sec confession video which has 102 video cuts but no Audio cut. Purely Stupid.
> 4th: India is firm with its words from the first day of release of Information about arrest it is PAKISTAN which changes its stance many times.
> 5th: Lahore bar council notified their lawyers not to attend Jadhav's case. If accepted, licence will be wiped. Reported by Dawn.
> NOTE: 1. All links are shared in my previous posts.
> 2. No baseless comments will make its true. Please share your thoughts with proofs



good summary. Wonder if any Pakistani has adequate response to your questions. Unlikely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StrategicPak

Knuckles said:


> Your approach to this case as an Indian navy serviceman is pretty interesting.



And Appropriate as well..



Salman Zahidi said:


> Good step. Clear message to Indian RAW that, your sent militants and handlers won't be spared.



But we shud hang him after 60 days..



Azeem Gujjar said:


> Maybe it is payback for blocking Bharat from banning Masood Azhar. Who knows.. As long as Bharatis are crying, I am happy



We need to make them cry more and keep them busy or they wud turn the table.



PWFI said:


> Good, now hunt few "hannuman army' generals as well, need to send them a strong message



Absolutely..


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/afte...alleged-indian-spy-from-pakistan-2003798.html

Quetta: A day after the International Court of Justice suspended the death sentence on Kulbhushan Jadhav by a Pakistani military court, it was revealed on Wednesday that Iran has sent a request to Pakistan to get access to the alleged Indian spy for interrogation.

Notably, Jadhav was kidnapped from Iran where he was involved in business activities after retiring from the Indian Navy but Pakistan claimed to have arrested him from Balochistan on March 03, 2016.

_Daily Pakistan_ has, meanwhile, quoted BBC as saying that Iranian Council General Muhammad Rafi, during a press conference in Quetta, said that no development was made on the request so far, as negotiations are underway.

In a statement issued on Tuesday, the ICJ said: "On 8 May 2017, the Republic of India instituted proceedings against the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, accusing the latter of egregious violations of the Vienna Convention on Consular Relations' (hereinafter the Vienna Convention') in the matter of the detention and trial of an Indian national, Mr. Kulbhushan Sudhir Jadhav, sentenced to death by a military court in Pakistan."

Pakistan has alleged that Jadhav worked for the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) fuelling the Baloch separatist movement and attempting to sabotage the CPEC project.

A military court sentenced him to death on April 10 on charges of espionage and waging war against Islamabad.

New Delhi had warned that if Jadhav was hanged, it would be considered "premeditated murder" by Islamabad.

Since Jadhav's alleged arrest in Pakistan in March last year, India sought consular access to him 16 times till this month but Islamabad refused to respond.

(With Agency inputs)

http://www.icj-cij.org/docket/files/168/19420.pdf

http://zeenews.india.com/india/stay...o-divert-attention-says-pakistan-2003804.html

Pakistan Defence Minister Khawaja M Asif tweeted: "Indian letter to ICJ attempt to divert attention from state-sponsored terrorism in Pakistan. Kulbushan convicted of offences against national security."

Earlier, news channel *Times Now had *quoted Pakistan Foreign Secretary saying in one of her tweets that the ICJ has crossed its limit in the Kulbhushan Jadhav sentencing case, which is unacceptable.

The reactions came shortly after the ICJ last night told Pakistan not to hang Jadhav, sentenced to death by a Pakistani military court on charges of promoting terrorism in its territory and spying for India.

External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj had this morning confirmed the development through a tweet. 

"I have spoken to the mother of #KulbhushanJadhav and told her about the order of President, ICJ under Art 74 Paragraph 4 of Rules of Court," Swaraj said in a tweet.

She also said that legal luminary Harish Salve was representing the country on the matter.

In a statement issued on Tuesday, the ICJ said, "On 8 May 2017, the Republic of India instituted proceedings against the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, accusing the latter of blatant violations of the Vienna Convention on Consular Relations' (hereinafter the aVienna Convention') in the matter of the detention and trial of an Indian national, Kulbhushan Sudhir Jadhav, sentenced to death by a military court in Pakistan." 

"The Applicant contends that it was not informed of Jadhav's detention until long after his arrest and that Pakistan failed to inform the accused of his rights," the statement said.

India had moved the court on Monday seeking a set of reliefs including "by way of suspension of the sentence of death awarded to the accused", and "restraining Pakistan from giving effect to the sentence awarded by the military court". 

It had also sought the sentence of the military court "arrived in brazen defiance of Vienna Convention rights" as well as the rights of the accused be declared violative of international law.

Citing "the extreme gravity and immediacy of the threat that authorities in Pakistan will execute an Indian citizen in violation of obligations Pakistan owes India", it urged the court to deliver an order indicating provisional measures immediately "without waiting for an oral hearing". 

Jadhav, a former Indian naval officer, was allegedly arrested in Balochistan in March 2016 and Pakistan said Jadhav worked for the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) fuelling the Baloch separatist movement and attempting to sabotage the CPEC project.

A military court sentenced him to death on April 10 on charges of espionage and waging war against Islamabad.

New Delhi had warned that if Jadhav was hanged, it would be considered "premeditated murder" by Islamabad.

Since Jadhav's alleged arrest in Pakistan in March last year, India sought consular access to him 16 times till this month but Islamabad refused to respond.

With PTI inputs

************
http://zeenews.india.com/india/kulb...d-be-equal-to-murder-warns-india-2003899.html

Dhule: While crediting the Indian Government for maintaining international pressure on Pakistan leading to stay on alleged Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav's execution, Minister of State for Defence Subhash Bhamre on Wednesday said they don't agree with Islamabad's decision and would rather term it as a 'murder.'

Bhamre also maintained that the allegations levelled against Jadhav are 'baseless'.

"The allegations levelled against Kulbhushan Jadhav are baseless. Our Home Minister and External Affairs Minister have always maintained the same. The punishment of execution announced by Pakistan Military Court is wrong and we don't agree to it. We would term it as a murder. The Indian Government always tried to maintain international pressure on Pakistan. It is the result of the same that we have got stay. All the Indians are happy with this," Bhamre told ANI.

The International Court of Justice, the principal judicial organ of the United Nations, put a stay on the death sentence given by Pakistan to Jadhav.

The development came after India instituted proceedings against Pakistan, accusing the latter of "egregious violations of the Vienna Convention on Consular Relations" in the matter of detention and trial of Jadhav, and sought a stay on his death sentence.

India on Monday contended that it was not informed of Jadhav's detention until long after his arrest and that Pakistan failed to inform the accused of his rights, an official release from the ICJ said.

India further said that, in violation of the Vienna Convention, the authorities of Pakistan were denying it its right of consular access to Jadhav, despite its repeated requests. It's also pointed out that India learned about the "death sentence against Jadhav from a press release."

India submitted that it had information that Jadhav was "kidnapped from Iran, where he was carrying on business after retiring from the Indian Navy, and was then shown to have been arrested in Baluchistan" on March 3, 2016, and that the Indian authorities were notified of that arrest on March 25, 2016.

India also asked the ICJ to declare the decision illegal being violative of international law and treaty rights and restrain Pakistan from acting in violation of the Vienna Convention and international law by giving effect to the sentence or the conviction in any manner, and directing it to release the convicted Indian National forthwith, if Pakistan is unable to annul the decision.

Pakistan had claimed that Jadhav was arrested from the Baluchistan province last year. A military court sentenced him to death, alleging he was involved in espionage and anti-national activities. Pakistan also claimed that he was "a serving officer in the Indian Navy."

This led to an outrage in India and other countries, which criticised Pakistan for sentencing Jadhav to death with formally informing New Delhi.

India outrightly denied the claims, saying Jadhav was kidnapped from Iran where he was running a business, and adding he was a retired Navy officer.

Pakistan has turned down 16 requests from India for consular access to Jadhav.


----------



## X_Killer

Rimsha Baloch said:


> But we shud hang him after 60 days..


That will the last day of course


----------



## silver_dragon

Reply should be: Pakistan should charge KY with more & more terror charges & tht he never see the day light out the jail.

I suspect KY's hand is school massacre in Peshawar...Did anybody see what i see?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

@Rashid Mahmood is issue pey settlement kabb ho rahi??
.
is ko bhi settlement ker k matti paoo ji . kiya becharey ko pakra hua ha ye bhi beqasur ha maryam ki trah .


----------



## Raider 21

Hindustani78 said:


> http://zeenews.india.com/india/afte...alleged-indian-spy-from-pakistan-2003798.html
> 
> Quetta: A day after the International Court of Justice suspended the death sentence on Kulbhushan Jadhav by a Pakistani military court, it was revealed on Wednesday that Iran has sent a request to Pakistan to get access to the alleged Indian spy for interrogation.
> 
> Notably, Jadhav was kidnapped from Iran where he was involved in business activities after retiring from the Indian Navy but Pakistan claimed to have arrested him from Balochistan on March 03, 2016.
> 
> _Daily Pakistan_ has, meanwhile, quoted BBC as saying that Iranian Council General Muhammad Rafi, during a press conference in Quetta, said that no development was made on the request so far, as negotiations are underway.
> 
> In a statement issued on Tuesday, the ICJ said: "On 8 May 2017, the Republic of India instituted proceedings against the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, accusing the latter of egregious violations of the Vienna Convention on Consular Relations' (hereinafter the Vienna Convention') in the matter of the detention and trial of an Indian national, Mr. Kulbhushan Sudhir Jadhav, sentenced to death by a military court in Pakistan."
> 
> Pakistan has alleged that Jadhav worked for the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) fuelling the Baloch separatist movement and attempting to sabotage the CPEC project.
> 
> A military court sentenced him to death on April 10 on charges of espionage and waging war against Islamabad.
> 
> New Delhi had warned that if Jadhav was hanged, it would be considered "premeditated murder" by Islamabad.
> 
> Since Jadhav's alleged arrest in Pakistan in March last year, India sought consular access to him 16 times till this month but Islamabad refused to respond.
> 
> (With Agency inputs)
> 
> http://www.icj-cij.org/docket/files/168/19420.pdf
> 
> http://zeenews.india.com/india/stay...o-divert-attention-says-pakistan-2003804.html
> 
> Pakistan Defence Minister Khawaja M Asif tweeted: "Indian letter to ICJ attempt to divert attention from state-sponsored terrorism in Pakistan. Kulbushan convicted of offences against national security."
> 
> Earlier, news channel *Times Now had *quoted Pakistan Foreign Secretary saying in one of her tweets that the ICJ has crossed its limit in the Kulbhushan Jadhav sentencing case, which is unacceptable.
> 
> The reactions came shortly after the ICJ last night told Pakistan not to hang Jadhav, sentenced to death by a Pakistani military court on charges of promoting terrorism in its territory and spying for India.
> 
> External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj had this morning confirmed the development through a tweet.
> 
> "I have spoken to the mother of #KulbhushanJadhav and told her about the order of President, ICJ under Art 74 Paragraph 4 of Rules of Court," Swaraj said in a tweet.
> 
> She also said that legal luminary Harish Salve was representing the country on the matter.
> 
> In a statement issued on Tuesday, the ICJ said, "On 8 May 2017, the Republic of India instituted proceedings against the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, accusing the latter of blatant violations of the Vienna Convention on Consular Relations' (hereinafter the aVienna Convention') in the matter of the detention and trial of an Indian national, Kulbhushan Sudhir Jadhav, sentenced to death by a military court in Pakistan."
> 
> "The Applicant contends that it was not informed of Jadhav's detention until long after his arrest and that Pakistan failed to inform the accused of his rights," the statement said.
> 
> India had moved the court on Monday seeking a set of reliefs including "by way of suspension of the sentence of death awarded to the accused", and "restraining Pakistan from giving effect to the sentence awarded by the military court".
> 
> It had also sought the sentence of the military court "arrived in brazen defiance of Vienna Convention rights" as well as the rights of the accused be declared violative of international law.
> 
> Citing "the extreme gravity and immediacy of the threat that authorities in Pakistan will execute an Indian citizen in violation of obligations Pakistan owes India", it urged the court to deliver an order indicating provisional measures immediately "without waiting for an oral hearing".
> 
> Jadhav, a former Indian naval officer, was allegedly arrested in Balochistan in March 2016 and Pakistan said Jadhav worked for the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) fuelling the Baloch separatist movement and attempting to sabotage the CPEC project.
> 
> A military court sentenced him to death on April 10 on charges of espionage and waging war against Islamabad.
> 
> New Delhi had warned that if Jadhav was hanged, it would be considered "premeditated murder" by Islamabad.
> 
> Since Jadhav's alleged arrest in Pakistan in March last year, India sought consular access to him 16 times till this month but Islamabad refused to respond.
> 
> With PTI inputs
> 
> ************
> http://zeenews.india.com/india/kulb...d-be-equal-to-murder-warns-india-2003899.html
> 
> Dhule: While crediting the Indian Government for maintaining international pressure on Pakistan leading to stay on alleged Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav's execution, Minister of State for Defence Subhash Bhamre on Wednesday said they don't agree with Islamabad's decision and would rather term it as a 'murder.'
> 
> Bhamre also maintained that the allegations levelled against Jadhav are 'baseless'.
> 
> "The allegations levelled against Kulbhushan Jadhav are baseless. Our Home Minister and External Affairs Minister have always maintained the same. The punishment of execution announced by Pakistan Military Court is wrong and we don't agree to it. We would term it as a murder. The Indian Government always tried to maintain international pressure on Pakistan. It is the result of the same that we have got stay. All the Indians are happy with this," Bhamre told ANI.
> 
> The International Court of Justice, the principal judicial organ of the United Nations, put a stay on the death sentence given by Pakistan to Jadhav.
> 
> The development came after India instituted proceedings against Pakistan, accusing the latter of "egregious violations of the Vienna Convention on Consular Relations" in the matter of detention and trial of Jadhav, and sought a stay on his death sentence.
> 
> India on Monday contended that it was not informed of Jadhav's detention until long after his arrest and that Pakistan failed to inform the accused of his rights, an official release from the ICJ said.
> 
> India further said that, in violation of the Vienna Convention, the authorities of Pakistan were denying it its right of consular access to Jadhav, despite its repeated requests. It's also pointed out that India learned about the "death sentence against Jadhav from a press release."
> 
> India submitted that it had information that Jadhav was "kidnapped from Iran, where he was carrying on business after retiring from the Indian Navy, and was then shown to have been arrested in Baluchistan" on March 3, 2016, and that the Indian authorities were notified of that arrest on March 25, 2016.
> 
> India also asked the ICJ to declare the decision illegal being violative of international law and treaty rights and restrain Pakistan from acting in violation of the Vienna Convention and international law by giving effect to the sentence or the conviction in any manner, and directing it to release the convicted Indian National forthwith, if Pakistan is unable to annul the decision.
> 
> Pakistan had claimed that Jadhav was arrested from the Baluchistan province last year. A military court sentenced him to death, alleging he was involved in espionage and anti-national activities. Pakistan also claimed that he was "a serving officer in the Indian Navy."
> 
> This led to an outrage in India and other countries, which criticised Pakistan for sentencing Jadhav to death with formally informing New Delhi.
> 
> India outrightly denied the claims, saying Jadhav was kidnapped from Iran where he was running a business, and adding he was a retired Navy officer.
> 
> Pakistan has turned down 16 requests from India for consular access to Jadhav.


What I find strange and I am looking at this from a *neutral point of view.*...how come the *Commander *had a Pakistani passport on him AND he had changed his name. Just curious....


----------



## Readerdefence

Why can't we put him behind bars and the rest is story like tit bit as somebody kill him here
In the jail same can be done back in India with one of ours and I think nobody minds that 
As this is precedent in the spy norms 
So even if we have to sacrifice one of our let him have his faith been decided in the normal jail


----------



## 925boy

If Pakistan wants, and is ready for military retaliation, then it should hang him.


----------



## Imad.Khan

Latest Video of Kulbhushan Jhadav

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

925boy said:


> If Pakistan wants, and is ready for military retaliation, then it should hang him.


Pakistan is ready for military retaliation since 1947. You think India will risk a nuclear war for a spy who has already outlived his utility ? And we are rady to take on India any time, any where. Dont you threaten us with war.



X_Killer said:


> That will the last day of course


It will be KY's last day. Obviously



X_Killer said:


> 1st : He was not a commander & His Surname is Jadhav not Yadav.
> 2nd: Why Pakistan feared to give Consular access to India? Probably there is something illegal going on.
> 3rd: Pakistan firmly rely on a fabricated 352sec confession video which has 102 video cuts but no Audio cut. Purely Stupid.
> 4th: India is firm with its words from the first day of release of Information about arrest it is PAKISTAN which changes its stance many times.
> 5th: Lahore bar council notified their lawyers not to attend Jadhav's case. If accepted, licence will be wiped. Reported by Dawn.
> NOTE: 1. All links are shared in my previous posts.
> 2. No baseless comments will make its true. Please share your thoughts with proofs


Did India provide consular access to Ajmal Qassab ? No. Why are you asking now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X_Killer

Aasimkhan said:


> Did India provide consular access to Ajmal Qassab ? No. Why are you asking now?


Yup, India ready to give but PAKISTAN denied to accept him as Pakistani Citizen.


----------



## maximuswarrior

925boy said:


> If Pakistan wants, and is ready for military retaliation, then it should hang him.



LOL military retaliation? Don't tell me it is going to be another fake surgical strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL military retaliation? Don't tell me it is going to be another fake surgical strike.


This may be the reason why Pakistan senate and army is always on denial mode.
https://www.dawn.com/news/1337974
Anyways, take chill pill and believe in Indian figures.


----------



## Aasimkhan

X_Killer said:


> This may be the reason why Pakistan senate and army is always on denial mode.
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1337974
> Anyways, take chill pill and believe in Indian figures.


Exact figures are always kept secret> india does the same, USA does the same. Whats new in it ?



X_Killer said:


> Yup, India ready to give but PAKISTAN denied to accept him as Pakistani Citizen.


India has denied that he is a serving officer of Indian Navy then which Geneva Convention rights is she talking about?



maximuswarrior said:


> LOL military retaliation? Don't tell me it is going to be another fake surgical strike.





X_Killer said:


> Yup, India ready to give but PAKISTAN denied to accept him as Pakistani Citizen.


And how will India justify a fake passport in a fake name?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

925boy said:


> If Pakistan wants, and is ready for military retaliation, then it should hang him.


XD military retaliation, I think you mean more fake Sir J Kaal strikes and Hindustan wasting another few billion dollars on fruitless military preperation like in 2002.


----------



## Purple Heart

Aasimkhan said:


> Exact figures are always kept secret> india does the same, USA does the same. Whats new in it ?


Nope, both US and India not only reveal number of KIA but also injured and non-hostile deaths.


----------



## Aasimkhan

Purple Heart said:


> Nope, both US and India not only reveal number of KIA but also injured and non-hostile deaths.


Liar, todate India has not given her kargil losses


----------



## Purple Heart

Aasimkhan said:


> Liar, todate India has not given her kargil losses


It has already been given on the floor of parliament.


----------



## X_Killer

Aasimkhan said:


> Liar, todate India has not given her kargil losses


Hope you are expecting Indian government to announce these numbers in Pak assembly.
Don't worry, ek din tumhara ye khwab bhi poora hoga,
INSHALLAH


----------



## Aasimkhan

X_Killer said:


> Hope you are expecting Indian government to announce these numbers in Pak assembly.
> Don't worry, ek din tumhara ye khwab bhi poora hoga,
> INSHALLAH


ha ha, tum mera khawab kia poora karo gay, we have killed more than 3000 indians in Karhil (mostly sikhs) with my own hands. I am the eye witness, I dont need ur certificate.


----------



## X_Killer

Aasimkhan said:


> ha ha, tum mera khawab kia poora karo gay, we have killed more than 3000 indians in Karhil (mostly sikhs) with my own hands. I am the eye witness, I dont need ur certificate.


First- its not karhil, its KARGIL.
Second- you may be among those cowards who love to walkaway.
Third- There are too many bodies of Pak soldiers who were died at the conflict but didn't claimed by them. Finally, IA provided the holy funeral service to all PAK's died soldiers.

IA is the force which loves to respect dead bodies of Enemy soldiers, IA is not like yours.


----------



## El Sidd

925boy said:


> If Pakistan wants, and is ready for military retaliation, then it should hang him.



Are you saying this as an 

American
Iranian
or
Nigerian?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Pretty soone he'll be allowed to go to London for treatment as well by the stupid military/establishment.


Retired Troll said:


> Are you saying this as an
> 
> American
> Iranian
> or
> Nigerian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Pretty soone he'll be allowed to go to London for treatment as well by the stupid



I congratulate Prime Minister Modi on the electoral victory of BJP and allies. Look forward to working with him for peace, progress and prosperity in South Asia - Imran Khan circa 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

X_Killer said:


> First- its not karhil, its KARGIL.
> Second- you may be among those cowards who love to walkaway.
> Third- There are too many bodies of Pak soldiers who were died at the conflict but didn't claimed by them. Finally, IA provided the holy funeral service to all PAK's died soldiers.
> 
> IA is the force which loves to respect dead bodies of Enemy soldiers, IA is not like yours.


Who told you all that ? Your media ?
I was the one who allowed to pick up the Indian dead bodies when Indian soldiers displayed the white flag. Right under the nose of my LMG they picked the dead bodies, I could have roasted them but I didnt. You think you respect the dead more than we do ? You have killed thousands of Muslims and Sikhs in Kashmir, Punjab and lately in Delhi. Out treatment of your disgraced pilot Mr Abhinandan isnt a proof how we treat the enemy soldiers? Didnt he confess THE TEA WAS FANTASTIC ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Aasimkhan said:


> Who told you all that ? Your media ?
> I was the one who allowed to pick up the Indian dead bodies when Indian soldiers displayed the white flag. Right under the nose of my LMG they picked the dead bodies, I could have roasted them but I didnt. You think you respect the dead more than we do ? You have killed thousands of Muslims and Sikhs in Kashmir, Punjab and lately in Delhi. Out treatment of your disgraced pilot Mr Abhinandan isnt a proof how we treat the enemy soldiers? Didnt he confess THE TEA WAS FANTASTIC ?



bhai kin kay mu lag rahay hai. yeh loog neech or ghatiya qualities per 100% say ziyada utartay hain.. IQ level ka to yeh haal hai agar media nay kuttay ko sher keh diya to inhon nay usay maan laina hai... or apnay kuttay ko dusron kay sher say compare kertay hovay kehna hai "tumharay kuttay ki gardan per baal hotay hain jabkay hamara sher wafadar hai"
or in jaisay loog jo Indian union ko defend ker rahay hain itnay nihatay loog mer ker yeh loog andar say zaleel or bayghairat hain. 
inhain inhi ki zubar samjh ayegi.. agar abhi bhi kesi ko indian union per yakeen hai to yakeen rakhain aap agar minorites mein nay to aap ka waqat qareeb hai. or agar aap Mohajir hain 72 sallon kay baad bhi to aap kay rishtaydaron ko wahan aap ki zaroorat hai hum say training lain or jain wahan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aasimkhan

Sheikh Rauf said:


> bhai kin kay mu lag rahay hai. yeh loog neech or ghatiya qualities per 100% say ziyada utartay hain.. IQ level ka to yeh haal hai agar media nay kuttay ko sher keh diya to inhon nay usay maan laina hai... or apnay kuttay ko dusron kay sher say compare kertay hovay kehna hai "tumharay kuttay ki gardan per baal hotay hain jabkay hamara sher wafadar hai"
> or in jaisay loog jo Indian union ko defend ker rahay hain itnay nihatay loog mer ker yeh loog andar say zaleel or bayghairat hain.
> inhain inhi ki zubar samjh ayegi.. agar abhi bhi kesi ko indian union per yakeen hai to yakeen rakhain aap agar minorites mein nay to aap ka waqat qareeb hai. or agar aap Mohajir hain 72 sallon kay baad bhi to aap kay rishtaydaron ko wahan aap ki zaroorat hai hum say training lain or jain wahan.


Modi is worst than a mad dog


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Aasimkhan said:


> Modi is worst than a mad dog


wrost kind of human species leading india.


----------

